# Over 40's long term chatterers



## ~ Chux ~

Welcome to your new home..................happy chatting!


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies,only just read last 6 pages, bit sad our thread has been divided,won't be the same any more,sirry not posted,so hard with a new baby,love to all,
Kuki thinking of you,Tommi so  sorry  
Becky justine,poppy,cd,kizzy ,lindz,neema,hmb di,hope Big hugs Xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh hello never knew this thread existed and just found it. I recognise a few names and is that Kizzymouse? Can I join you all? x


----------



## justineb

Hey there girls

Sarah, good to see you found this thread. I'm also very sad to see what happened on the other thread.  How is Theo getting along?

I am 9 pg weeks now (still having mega bleeds from this haematoma which is very stressful, I haven't been scanned since the last one as the bleed are coming so often now, next scan is Friday 24th, fingers crossed.  I have been signed off work for 2 months to try to get the haematoma to go, I am really bored as I can't concentrate on anything much and can't read etc (not sure why, just can't). Just hope the twinnies can hold on..........

Fraggles , hi there! It's a new thread, set up after the issues on the other thread ........so hello, the more the merrier I say!

Justine x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Justine I hope the bleeding stops soon ,must be awful,I only bled twice but was so scared,lindz bled for months and her baby was ok,hope you can relax soon ,big hugs,stay with your mummy twins  ,how fantastic is Penny ,she has made our lives complete,Theo is adorable,loving every minute,its such a shame having our thread stopped,perhaps we should all have a ******** group instead,shame because without fertility friends I would not have met such lovely friends ,such good advice and support Xx

Welcome Fraggles I second that the more the merrier Xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Justine

Congratulations on your BFP and another Serum girl. Hope the bleeding stops soon and you can start to relax a bit more. I always say that the dreaded 2WW is just preparing you for the 39WW.

I started at Serum and plan to head back there early next year. 

Hi Sarah and lovely Penny has made your life complete.

xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi all.  So sorry about all the nonsense on the other thread.

Hey Fraggles, I'm kinda toying with the thought of trying with my frosties. Unfortunately I've had some terrible issues with work. You would've thought working for family would be more sympathetic, but no.  It's been so bad that I'm tempted to leave the country, but if I got pregnant again I would have to stay and they would make my life hell.

Anyway, enough depression, my beautiful son and I are into week 2 of our vacation in the Caribbean.

Love to all


----------



## hopingx

Hello ladies, nice to see so many familiar names.
Justine, just to let you know I also had bleeding weeks 7 & 8 but that got better. was really worried and after 2 failed IVF's and m/c thought it was over. stay positive and rest. I am now 17 weeks and have my anomaly scan next week (abit early but hope all is ok). did any of the ladies have an early scan? also have been told to take asprin for the rest of the pregnancy- only started this recently, just wandered if anyone had been given the same advise?


----------



## kizzymouse

Hello ladies - I firstly want to say so sorry Tommi for your loss   

Secondly - I am sorry if I ever upset anyone with talk of pregnancy and my precious - not intended   

Hello Fraggles! How are you hunny?  How's the little 'un?  
Justine, hope bleeding stops soon?
Kuki - is it next week you go in for c section?   

Mollie was 18 months old yesterday!!!!!!!!     

For anyone that wants a peek at my one and a half yr old! http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly%20is%2018%20Months%20Old%20Today%20190812/405229_10151187090353665_920290475_n.jpg 

/links


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  my beta test is 18 and MC is confirm  really gutted as really thought it was gonna be ok as donor sperm was our last option when we found out my DP still hasn't got any sperm since he op in feb but he got to go back again for 2nd sperm sample in October  so in the meantime I have email reprofit and have told them and I have ask them for immune testing as I would be happy to go all the way there for 1 day immune testing compare to Dr G and my GP ir refer me to have recurret Miscarriage and my GP think it my age as it happen 3 time  aghhhh hope no one will say I may need to have DE yet . 
Hope you all are well and I maybe down but I defo are not OUT
Love becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Hello ladies

Becky -  So sorry to read your post, but having a plan and dealing with immunes if they are causing issues may help you get to your dream     

Kizzy - Another lovely pic! 

CD - It would be so lovely for Elijah to have a sibling, I think you should think about the two of your first and hope that everything else would fall into place around you........

Hoping x - it is a comfort to know that others have had bleeding and got there in the end, it's just so stressful at the time!! Goodluck for your 17 week scan.

Sarah -  thanks for reminding me about Lindz, yes such a shame about the other thread but hopefully we can all stay in touch on here.

Fraggles - Did you go to Serum too?

My bleeding slowed on Saturday morning, back to heavy brown spotting now (might be haematoma discharging).....got to hold on until I get scanned on Friday 24th.

Justine xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Justine I got my BFP at Reprofit as at the time it was cheaper to have IVF there than Serum but I started my tx journey with Penny and recommend her to lots of people. There has been a change in regulations recently and I can no longer import my choosen donor sperm to Cz republic and I would like the same donor for no 2 god willing. Penny has been a god send throughout my whole tx and a great support. So I am heading back to her. xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

My thoughts are with Tommie and Becky.

It's so important that we can support each other through out tx, pregnancy and beyond.

Becky and Tommie take a wee bit of time out for yourselves.

Fraggles, thanks for the Pm.  Hopefully will get a chance to check out nurseries here.


----------



## kizzymouse

So sorry to hear your news Becky


----------



## Kuki2010

Girls,
I just find this thread by luck.. I did not know we have a new home. That is probably me being thick.. 
Love. KUkixx


----------



## justineb

Kuki, great you found us!! How are you darling? 

Fraggles - Penny is so lovely and so flexible, goodluck with your next treatment.

Sending big hugs to Becky and Tommi

My spotting has finally eased up today (fingers x I get a break from it now), 3 days to my next scan

Justine xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
So happy the bleeding is finally going.. I can not wait to hear your great news on friday..    
I am okay.. Coping.. 7 sleeps and hopefully the torcher will be over..

Kizzy,
On tuesday morning. Met the anestesists yesterday. I think he will not kill me but was not happy that it might be a registrar doing the c sec.. Argh.. I hate it.. I want to to be over and start enjoying for once.. 

Fraggles,
Good luck with the next one.. Penny will do it.. I am sure..

Tommi,
How are you coping?    

Sarah,
How are you? Having lots of fun with your darling?

Linz,
Hope you are doing really well and enjoying your precious girl. 

Hopingx,
Good luck with your scan..   

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Becky - oh no hun, I'm so sorry to hear your news  Take good care of yourself, big hugs    xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi everyone, 

So sorry I haven't posted properly for ages - been away quite a bit and busy with school hols. DS1 is laid up with some horrible lurgy atm so off to drs tomorrow as he's had a high temp since Sat and is very pale and hardly eating. 

Justine - so sorry you've had such a stressful time , the bleeds must be petrifying  Hopefully everything is settling down now and you can relax a bit. Are you being looked after at GRH? Have to say the care I got there was amazing - couldn't fault them at all. They really looked after me & Harry so well and nothing was ever too much trouble. You're def in good hands there - let me know which consultant you're under. I had quite a few looking after me when I had parvo! Lots of luck with your scan on Fri   

Kuki - wow hun, not long to go for you so exciting! Have you had your pre-op yet? I thought it would only take about 10 mins and was there for about 2 hours by the time they went through everything - very thorough though and the anaesthetist was at least well prepared for my dodgy tachycardia and plummeting blood pressure   I queried about the registrars doing my section but the consultants prefer it as the registrars tend to do them most of the time so actually do way more of them than the consultants. Mine was brilliant compared to my emerg one, had no problems with healing and I only needed 2 paracetamol when I got out of bed the next day compared to 3 days on a morphine pump and a blood transfusion the first time 

Kizzy - how are things hun? Beautiful photos of Mollie as ever - she's going to break some hearts when she's older! Can't believe she's 18 months already 

Lindz - have been meaning to text you. How are things going with you & Lily? Let us know when you get a chance and you need to put some more pics of her on ** so I can coo over them 

Fraggles - hello! Lovely to have you on here, your LO is pretty much the same age as mine. Great news you are going back to Serum, I must have about 7 or 8 FF buddies who have had babies or are currently preg thanks to Penny - she sounds amazing. 

Sarah - how are you doing hun? Are you getting a bit more sleep now? How is Theo? Have you got any pics we can see or PM me a link  Harry is finally sleeping better - changed his milk about 6 weeks ago, upped his meds and have found a good cranial osteo so all seems to be helping his reflux.

CD - you lucky things chilling out in the Caribbean, I'm very jealous  Hope you're having a fantastic holiday x

HopingX - such brilliant news all is going well with your pg! Good luck with your scan next week, I'm sure everything will be fine and it will be lovely to see your LO again. I had a gender scan at 16 weeks and they did some basic checks, its amazing how quickly they change.

Di - how are things going with you? Have you got DS home for the summer?

Neema - how are you hun? What have you been up to?

Jo - if you're still reading, hope everything is ok hun. Will have to PM you  

HMB - are you heading out to Athens again soon? Good luck, keeping everything crossed for you.

Has anyone heard from Sofa Girl or LJ recently? Hope they are both ok 

Had a paed appt for Harry today - he seems to have turned a corner in the last month (touch wood) and hoping his reflux is settling down a bit. Paed is pleased with how he's doing and wants us to try and reduce one of his meds to see how he copes - slightly scared by the prospect but guess we'll never know unless we try! Just hope he doesn't get DS1's horrible virus now as that would be a nightmare. Have spent the last 3 days watching lots of films with DS1 bless him, been enjoying the Muppets & Diary of a Wimpy Kid, do love taking him to the cinema as only chance I get to sit down for 90 mins and see a film these days  

Hope everyone is well, lots of love  xx


----------



## HMB

Hiya ladies  

Becky I am so sorry, hun. I really thought this was it for you  

Oh dear, it is so worrying about all this bleeding after BFP  . Well, Justine, let's just keep thinking that it turned out fine for Sarah and Lindz and others  

Really cute photos as always, Poppy and Kizzy. 

Kuki, hang in there! Almost there!!!!

Carnivaldiva, that is terrible that your family is stressing you out. So sorry to hear that. Sound s like you are having a great vacation with your son...hope you can forget the problems for a bit. 

How are you SarahEssex?

Hiya Hopingx and fraggles  

Yes, heading back to Serum for round 2 at the end of September     . Got away for 12 days which really helped me deal with all this. I was pretty sad after the BFN in June to tell you the truth. Cried a bit almost every day....Onward!!


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies - thank you so much for your kind words. I've had my ERPC cancelled twice now so I'm in a bit of a state. I'm trying other hospitals now and wondering if I should just give up and wait for things to happen naturally. I really thought this stage would be dealt with by the NHS but it seems not.  Been told I should try PALS so I'll ring them today. 

I'm going to have a good read of everything now. It's good to have this thread!

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh tommi  what a nightmare  oh I bet ou can't wait to get it over done with  bleeding hospital.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Tommi am so sorry you have this to contend with too. Hugs.

Becky really sorry to see your news. xx


----------



## justineb

Tommi & Becky, am really feeling for you both right now   

I thought I had stopped bleeding yesterday, but got another gusher at 10pm and it lasted all through the night. An now confined to bed again, trying to stay sane til my scan on Friday. 

Justine xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
When I asked to my docs in American Hospital about ERPC. They always told me it is better to wait for natural m/c.. Always you have better out come on your uterus. ERPC can leave you with scar tissues. 
I did have scan always before I start my next treatments.
And docs advise me to give 2 cycles after m/cs. For your body to go back to normal levels.
For vitamins etc.. I gave myself 3 months before my 8th cycle. And did take a lot of vits for 3 months and maybe this is why my eggs numbers were up and better quality.
In my dairy there is a huge list. 
But most important thing is dealing with emotions side of things. I was not very good at dealing with these in the past.. And I had a couple of treatments did not work probably my body were not happy enough to get pregnany again.. Please please get rid of your grief.. Mourn for you loss and get it all out of your system.. Don't rush.. Easily said and done.. But take your time..
Don't forget; magic to happen you need to be happy in and out.. 
Lots and lots of luck..
Kukixxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Yes yes just stay in bed.. Don't do anything.. 
I have two friends who had awful bleedings till 12/14 weeks of pregnancy.. And both children now healthy boy and girl.. It happens.... 
Try to rest your body and brains.. So so difficult but try..
Thinking of you.. 
Kukixxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey tommi  kuki is so right happy mind happy body to get pregnant which is what I did and that works as honsetly all my ICSI I was so stress and nervous  but because I was having IUI due to no money with sperm donor and I was given 5 % chance  honestly I was so relax because I didn't think it was gonna work but hey ho  which is why I knew I had to move on quick for me to be in happy state of mind for me to try again ASAP and this time I will either stay at my mum or my DP can stay at his mate as we don't work well together when I get pregnant as we did row so much cos I was so nervous when I got my BFP and my DP is the sort of person that won't back down during row  whether am pregnant or not  grrrrrrrr.
My question is my best friend keep telling me to have DC  as my 1st MC 3 year ago I didn't have any DC then all my IVF fail ever since then and my freind said that cos I didn't have any DC to clean everything out to get rid of bacterial  it she right as it does make sence if I can't stayed pregnant

Kuki. No your not thick for not knowing about this site your just heavy pregnant lol , and 6 day to go ooooo.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Kuki I am bubbling over with excitement for you and so looking forward to reading your news. xxx

Becky I can't answer your question but have you asked Reprofit what they suggest? My BFP was with Stepan so I trust them. xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi fragles  thank you for your email  and I have email dr sephan and I was told by Eva that dr sephan will email me ASAP  so looking forward to hear what he has to say about me.
My friend is going to Cyprus as she from there and said she will ask her friend (DR) about taking injection to make me stay pregnant  As just realise I had 3 different MC by 3 different partner (1st by ex boyfriend and 2nd by my DP and 3rd by donor sperm)  so I do wonder if something was wrong with me rather then my DP.
On Monday I am meeting my DP mate wife for 1st time as she had 5 MC before she had her DD who is 3 and she now 45 so I am interesting in what make her finally have her dream DD.
Becky7 xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lost a long post!

I agree with Kuki, it's important that we're in a good place mentally, as well as Physically when going through tx

Take time to mourn your losses. Look after yourselves Tommie and Becky.

Justine, take it easy. Rest up, it's hard, but this is your time and your little cargo to take it easy.  If I had heeded to this I might of gone longer than 37 weeks with my LO.

Love to all from over cast Caribbean


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya  I got email from Dr sephan in reprofit and he said I had MC because of my age and notting to do with immune and told me not to bother with immune testing as it would be a waste of money  aghhhhhhh bloody cheek of him.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh I can disagree with him I say if you agree with him then accept it but if you are/were considering immunes being something that might have been a factor and can afford it then there is no harm getting tests done so you know no stone is unturned. I wonder if there is anyone who has been tested for immune issues and found that they haven't got any issues. Any one know? I think a lot of Reprofit for obvious reasons but also think a lot of Serum so if you ever want a second opinion then you could always email Penny although I know she is on vacation at the moment xxx


----------



## justineb

Becky, thats not nice! at Serum Penny tends to treat ladies with steroids & some with intralipids, as it's cheaper than testing. I got mine done @ ARGC, £150  or there abouts for initial consult & approx £800 for level 2 tests. U could ask penny if you could book with their immune doctor if gorgy is too expensive, if reprofit won't arrange for you. J xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey justineb  thank you for letting me know about ARGC  as I didn't realise we can go to them just for immune testing as thought only if your having IVF. I had level 1 from GP and only found underactive thyroid which we have sorted it but that it  so it level 2 a full immune or it is different  as I am worry about going to Dr G as a lot of ladies find it diffcuit to understand him and I am deaf so it would be so much harder for me to understand him and I might burst into tear cos of that lol.
I am gutted to hear what sephan has said to me  as I have told him lot of ladies got their pregnant with immune TX in our age and most ladies is his patients.
Does penny do immune testing if so how much as got flight and hotel and TX to think of  as that why I went to reprofit cos everything so much cheaper.
Fragles  thank you as I have told him I disagreed with what he say but I did ask him what he think I should do instead  as. Heard he was suppose to be nice man  but not in my case  really gutted now.
AGHHHHH
Becky7 xx


----------



## Fraggles

Stepan is lovely. Penny is worth talking with as I think the others on here will testify she thinks outside the box to discover what is going on and to find a solution. I rate Reprofit but think Penny is more investigative. I believe but am not 100% sure but think she does treat patients who have had immune issues not sure if she does it or works in coordination with dr Gorgy. Agate is the FF expert so you could ask her view. I had diui with Penny and if that is what you plan to do again I can't remember the price but would have remembered if I thought it extortionate. x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey panic over  he email me again after I ask him what he think I should do and he said to have another goes of DIUI ASAP  phew as I thought he was gonna say well forget it and move on to DE which I have alway said I will when I get to 42  so am happy now and looking forward to try again so I am waiting to hear what he has to say re baby aspirin and steriods  and when is ASAP 
Thank you fraggles  I feel bit better as I dont think he realise his email after my MC that it took me few day to get to happy mode if you know what I mean lol
I can't wait to get ack into light running next week and regular massage
Becky7 xx


----------



## Fraggles

Yay Becky you go. I had OEIVF at 43 with Stepan and the result is upstairs asleep. He did say that he doesn't usually see this happen with 43 years old and very rare but you could always ask to have one OEIVF if your next DIUI isn't successful. You have lots of options. When I got my BFP I was stressed to the max, think recent bereavement of my dad, my mum was very ill with pneumonia and I had a disciplinary ongoing at work (on a jumped up charge) and I was ill so some times things do not have to be perfect to get the result we all so want. xxx


----------



## justineb

Becky, Penny sends ladies to an immune doc over there, not sure of his name or how much (but she took all my test results from ARGC and went through them so I didn't need to go to him) . 3-4 star hotels in Athens can be around 50-70 euros a night, flights vary depending on airline and when you fly and where from (can be around £200 but can be a lot more at busy times). At ARGC you would need to pretend you wanted to have IUI or cycle with them, IUI is £500 there plus meds (which is quite cheap really), but you can always have tests and then not proceed with any treatment. They seem to have  a waiting list though for first consult, we waited about 3 months. 

Fraggles great to hear about your success at such a difficult time 

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

OMG fraggles  that is amazing on congrats  oh that is so beauitful  as well for having stress  wow as I know I read stress doesn't stop you from getting and staying pregnant but it work cos my DP is panic that I will move or for him to move out as I know deep down he want to be part of it  as I had to say something for him to think and to swallow his pride to back down when I flip lol.
Justineb  wow £500 IUI at ARGC  that is so cheap  but my DP prefer sperm donor to be annoymacy so it had to be abroad rather then in UK and I did applied to have TX at ARGC 2 year ago but the waiting list was murder and my DP found out it could go up over 10k if I get pregnant so he panic and wanted other clinic.
Let hope it will happen again for me to get my 2nd BFP and staying pregnant this time but I think I will start on my 2nd fresh cycle which will be early oct as my cycle is 26 day which is 6 week from today as I can't start next month due to 2 different fostering training course over weekend plus social worker etc as they prefer we don't tried for any IVF as when I told the social worker that I had MC last week and she was sorry but she said they don't really want pregnant ladies to fostering children after they have their baby.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Hi Ladies just saying hello and would like to join the chat.

Tommi I have been a bit out of the loop lately . I;m so sorry you are having to go through this....mentally and emotionally really difficult. I hope you are doing okay.  

Becky     I'm so sorry. Stephan comment sounds really dismissive...don't give up! you will get there! 

Justine I hope you are hanging in...one more day until your scan!   

I had my EC today...7 eggs but two probably immature  doing ICSI on the 5 and trying IVF on the 2. I'm praying I get 3 embies that are of good quality. The care at the clininc was excellent but I;m not so sure about the protocol I was on. I had about 8 more follicles but they didn't catch up.  Anyway I'll know more tomorrow...fingers crossed!

Take care everyone
xxxA


----------



## HMB

Woohoo, Alexine!!  . That is fantastic news. Nice that the clinic did both ICSI and IVF depending on the egg. CAn't wait to hear about all your embies!


----------



## justineb

Hey Alexine, that's fantastic news. Well done. Let's hope they can use the two that may be slightly immature.    for good fertilisation, let us know how you get on.......

HMB, great you found us on this thread!

Poppy, I am under GRH, on the antenatal side they put me under Mr Mehenderin, but I saw a Mr Hayman (and they seem to say I am Mr Hayman's high risk patient now).......they have said I am high risk in many areas (twins, over 40, antiphosphalipid syndrome and now haematoma)...... but I am also under EPU because of the bleeding and seeing lots of ladies there (Karen, Sarah, Kelly) - they have all been lovely to me as well. I might try to venture to Cheltenham to get my hair done at some point of things calm down in next 2-3 weeks, maybe we can meet up seeing as  I am now signed off work I have time on my hands. I'd love to see lovely H again!

Am still in bed today ladies after the bleed on Tues night through to weds morning, i got up yesterday at 2.30pm!! Feel so lazy........  I now have very dark browny reddy blood (sorry if TMI), just trying to stay sane til my scan tomorrow. I haven't felt vey sick over last two days so I am a bit worried.

Hope you are all ok

Justine xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
Great news on eggs.. Let us know how they are doing?

Justine,
Try to relax and rest. I know it is so diffiuclt.. Sickness will come and go.. What time is the scan tom? And where is it?

Becky,
Stepan do not do any immune testing. But he can support you with meds like steriods and etc.. Testing you need to get somewhere else.. Or of course Penny will be great.. If you can go there.. 
Did you have hysto in the past? Can not remember it? Hysto should tell us uterus is okay. Than really sb needs to look into why m/cings? You said GP send you to m/c clinic? Where and when are you going there?

Here mad busy tring to get paper work done before tuesday.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  yes I know he doesn't do immune but he doesn't think I need immune testing just my age letting me down  but as for NHS recurrent MC I worry they won't do everything or they till take ages so I am going to book immune with Dr Gatar at new life clinic I think it is called. Must get all the blood test I had from my GP and all the failed IVF paperwork for him to look at.
I had aqua wash and she said everything look beauitful  whatever that mean  and I wonder if I do need D+C as I don't think I ever had that after my 2nd and 3rd MC .
Paperwork for you  wtf  do they not think you got enough to do and to worry about paperwork eh as I never knew that  Oooo well not not to have her in your arm then you can start having ayour life back eh.
Had anyone has or heard of Dr Gatar
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Becky - I've not heard of Dr Gatar (sorry!)

Kuki - not long to wait now til you hold Toddy is your arms! I am due at EPU in Gloucester tomorrow @ 11.15 (fingers crossed!)


J xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Justine sending loads of pma for tomorrow.  HoPe all goes well


----------



## Tommi

Hope it all goes well tomorrow Justine!       

Thinking of you Alexine. I really hope you have good news.  

Fraggles - you give me hope! 

I finally have my ERPC booked (gosh that procedure really needs rebranding!). It's tomorrow evening and I have finally given up on the NHS. Too many cancellations, too many obstructions, too many stroppy sisters contradicting the doctors. I need to get it done for my peace of mind now and had a very reassuring phone consultation with the consultant who is doing it. She is also doing my IVF follow up and was very positive about me trying again. So I am feeling better in between my two new default emotions of crying and wanting to shout my head off     

Becky - it's so hard to know what to do for the best. The most consistent message I've had from the docs is to have an ERPC if you know you want to cycle again asap but to be very careful about how it's done. If you have time on your side, let nature take its course, but the likelihood of needing an ERPC anyway seems fairly high to me. For me personally, I just wanted to make sure that I minimized the need for additional treatment later on which may hold up a cycle. Knowing that I can try again is the thing that is helping me most.  

I hope everyone is OK  

Txx


----------



## poppy40

Alexine - great news on your EC - lots of luck for fantastic fertilisation     

Justine - you poor thing still having scary bleeds   Will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope everything goes really well   Keep resting as much as you possible can. Dr H was my fetal medicine consultant for parvo so saw him for my weekly scans - he's really lovely, I usually had extra things to ask him and he was very reassuring. Would love to see you when you are next in Chelt, just give me a shout when you know you'll be over   xx

Becky - I had an ERPC after my MMC after getting a second opinion from my IVF & gynae consultant. Physically I recovered quickly and my cycle went back to normal straight away. As Tommi says it needs to be done carefully if that's what you decide is best for you 

Tommi -   so glad you've got some reassurance and you know if will all be done with care. I had no choice but to have one in the end although emotionally I'd decided it was the best for me. Just about to PM you 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## HMB

Tommi so sorry you had to make this tough decision but am relieved it will be over soon and that all is good for trying again.

Justine good luck tomorrow Hun!!!

Xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Morning Ladies,
Can not sleep.

Justine,
Good luck for today. Thinking of you.. Will be mega busy although can not walk much any more cos of spd..Will come and check in here after 11am..     

Tommi,
   Glad you are feeling so much better and getting your ERPC in the end..    

Let it be a good friday please!!!

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Tommi

Kuki - I am awake too! Taking the opportunity to have a drink as I have to stop eating and drinking from 10am.

Yes, let it be a good day for everyone today!       

Txx


----------



## alexine

Thanks so much girls for the encouragement. It was a no go for the 2 small ones but they tried and 3 of the 5 fertilised. I find out more tomorrow Canada time...I;m scared it's going to be bad news and having a hard time staying positive. One thing that was interesting was the embryologist said I don;t have thickened zonas! GCRM said all of my 8 eggs arrested because I had thick zonas...  

Anyway if I can hang on to my 3 I will be so pleased. 

Got to hit the sack as had a 10 hr drive today and another one tomorrow back home...

Keep well everyone and thanks again for thinking of me. 

xxxA


----------



## HMB

I have been having trouble sleeping on and off too, for a few months. I took Tylonol PM last night, so zzzzzz,  . Don't think I can take that when I'm doing Tx, right?

Alexine! 3 is great!!!  . Hope they keep going. 10 hours is a very long drive. Jeez. 

Looking forward to your good news, Justine. xx


----------



## Fraggles

Alexine

Big hugs. I only had 3 on my successful cycle and whilst was happy with three was also hoping for more but all 3 of my ancient eggs made it to a day 5 transfer and one of those is my BFP. So I have everything crossed for you and so far Honey there is every reason for you to be positive.

In all honesty I want to go for number 2 but think it will have to be DEIVF for me as I cannot believe due to my now even more advanced age that I would have another miracle with OEIVF, but you know it makes not a jot of difference because if I am given another miracle I will love him/her or gulp them just the same.

Tommi thinking of you today ((())).

Becky how are you doing?

xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh alexine  that is fab news  and pray for you  and hope you will enjoy the 10 hours drive too aghhhh.

HMB  not long to go for you too to start your TX  I have trouble sleeping too  don't know why that happen.

Justineb  looking forward to hear your news.

Tommi  will be thinking of you today.

Fraggle  oh that fab to hear you want another sweetie  and maybe 1 more goes of OE as you never know eh as I know you can get fertile after you had a baby etc.  I am fine got to go to the GP and ask the reception to photocopie all my blood test in the last 12 month  then booked immune appointment with recurrent MC once i got the photocopies hopefully in 2 week time  then hopefully i get the result just before i start my IUI  as I wanted to start again in October as sephan said to have another IUI asap  but i am not ready for next cycle  as i keep getting spasm  up in my bottom which can be painful  And I am getting worry not knowing how long I have to wait from NHS in my local  So private better for me to get it over done with.

Kuki  how are you  hope your bags ready  poor thing not sleeping well  must be nerves.

Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Thanks Girls can't sleep....
Fraggles I remember when you were cycling at reprofit and admired your courage to go to blast and was so pleased for you that it worked!   Thanks for the good vibes. If this doesn't work for me I'm going to think about DE too. I'm a little bit like you Fraggles in that M won't have cousins etc as I'm an only child. I would really love to be in a position to give her a sibling.

HMB are you going to Serum in Sept? I wish I had been able to go there. Peny on this cycle I'm having here in Canada took the time to answer one of my questions....I think she is really great and does everything she can for you. Sending you lots of    

Becky how are you doing? I'm sure you need time to recover and good break but what is your next move?   Are you going back in Oct? I'm like you in that I would just want to get going again.  

Justine sending you and the twins every good vibe possible for your scan.    

Tommi How are you hanging in? You sure have been through the mill the last while. Not an easy decision to make but sounds like you are doing the right thing. You have been so brave and with your AMH there is no reason why you can't be successful and get your baby. I hope it goes all okay for you today    

Thinking of you brave girls!      to everyone!

xxxA


----------



## justineb

Quick post as still @ hospital, they are both ok! Thanks for all lovely messages......

Alexine, congrats on 3, that's fab! 

I'll catch up and do personals later xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Alexine. Yep, going to Serum in September, looks like the end of September but will know the dates once I ovulate on my next cycle. I start cordyceps & reisi tomorrow, already started the vitality herbs. Got DH a big supply of Vit E, bigger concentration of CoQ10 for me as well as probiotics. This is all in addition ot the stack of supplments sitting on my refrigerator  . DH won't be able to be with me for long in Greece due to the school year (he's teaching) just starting, unfortunately  ....cross that bridge once I have my dates....


----------



## Fraggles

Alexine would you consider going to Serum for any subsequent siblings. Yes that was a funny time as even though I only had 3 when I got my BFP (and I tested very early slap hands) I was then thinking gulp will I end up with twins or triplets which as a single mum is obviously wonderful but a little scary too. lol.


Just a thought Alexine when I was wondering if any one would make it to blast or would be transferred I started thinking about dfet as a planb if you would consider deivf would you consider dfet in which case would your clinic have any dfet available for you to have a transfer this time if you would be open to doing that? You could always ask if any would be available for you this cycle just in case if you would consider it? xxx


----------



## Tommi

Justine - so, so relieved to hear your news  

Alexine - that's great news too!   And thanks for your positivity re trying again.

Thank you for all the good wishes ladies. I am not too bad today. Not looking forward to the long drive as I'm hungry and thirsty now    but it will be great to get there and get it done. I keep visualising being back in the room and having a drink after the op!

Txx


----------



## justineb

Hi again everyone

Tommi - wishing you well for today, hope it goes as well as can be and you get some closure.

Alexine - Am worried about you,  I'm not sure you should drive that far after EC!!?  Please rest up and drive safely. Let us know how they are progressing later.

HMB - you'll have to let us know if the vitality herbs and cordyceps turn your DH into a sex pest (like they did mine!)

Dyellowcar - if you read this, hope you get better soon!

Kuki - take it easy this w/e please and let us know if anything happens early. 

Just wanted to say I got 2 blasts from 6 eggs this time, at just 44 - so it's always worth a shot if the clinic think they can make it.  I have also had 3 day transfers in the past......

Justine xx


----------



## Fraggles

Justine that is just fantastic congratulations. I will be close to 45 so will ask P what she thinks. x


----------



## alexine

Justine so so pleased for you that everyone is okay! You must be so relieved! I pm'ed you too.   

Fraggles I'm just going to freeze embies this cycle. I need to buy myself some time plus I have a fibroid that need taking care of before a transfer. I'm back in the UK in Oct but don't know how I could work it for a round with Penny and take care of M on day of EC etc. If you are thinking about going over to her in Oct let me know....

Take care Tommi it's a lot to go through physically and emotionally. When you are single sometimes we take on too much when we may need to lean on someone...do you have some help when you get home?   

HMB good luck in Sept...I want to hear all about it! 

Becky hang in there! 

Kuki it won;t be long now!!! can't wait to hear your great news!!!   

Thanks for the encouragement I really like this thread...a great mixed bag ....hopefully I will have some good news today! 

xxxA


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Alexine

Are you based the UK usually or where? I am probably in all likelihood going out in Feb or May.

Tommi I think we are closeish so if you want to meet up some time give me a shout. This is where you tell me you are the other end of the country to me. LOL.

x


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
They are both doing okay. Wonderful news!!! Is it still bleeding from the middle of the babies? What did they say?

Alexine,
Any news?

Becky,
Darling Ihave not slept much in this pregnancy.. 2-3 hrs a night I have been coping with. 4 more nights. And I am sure I will get more sleep if there is no pains from my c sec..

I have been out most of the day.. Goodness just so tired now.. Still getting things done.. All go and go over here.. 

Tomorrow I will go and get my eye brows etc done.. Sunday a bit more paper work. Monday Tom will be home.. Yuppie... He will be with us almost a week.. We miss him so much. We never see him. He works 7 days a week.. 

Okay ladies.. Will check on you all a bit later..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Fraggles

Kuki

You made me laugh when you said about getting your eyebrows done etc I had an emerg c section I had been planning an au naturel birth (ROFLMAO) I so didn't have one of those and so when it was decided that I needed an emerg c they were all running round for batteries to operate the razor to trim my lady garden which to be honest was the last thing on my mind in late-ish pregnancy as I had also bought a house at 8.5 months.

xx


----------



## BECKY7

Ha ha kuki  my friend had her nail done when she had her twin with C section as you can see the beauitful nail when they were born on the photos  you poor thing and hope you will sleep more as you know you will needed  and awwwwww how sweet of you about missing Tom  As I know he working his **** off for you all  and hope he will take a break from work to look after you and to be with you all.
Hi ladies  sephan said to have another goes of IUI  but this time with immune drugs  and hopefully I will start on my 2nd cycles would will be early October as I wanted to sort out my ovualate 1st to see if it is still on day 10/11 so I can work everything out.
I am taking extra Vits and smoothie with maca,bee pollen,spirilla  600 coq10 for more energy. I will carrying on trying natural as it 7 month since my DP operation so who know eh.
Justineb  fabs new  oh I am so so happy to hear your sweetie are still doing well.
Tommi  hope your day wasn't too bad

Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - phew such a massive relief, have been worried about you   What did they say about the haematoma? Did you see any of the consultants today?

Di - are you ok hun? 

Alexine - 3 is great hun, I only had a few and often the less you have, the better the quality   Blimey I don't envy you that drive - you poor thing  May be worth posting on the Serum boards, I'm sure I've read about other FFers or the clinic staff helping out with LOs when people are there having tx with LOs in tow. Fingers crossed for some great news for you 

Kuki - lol at the beauty treatments  The last bit is exhausting  Only a few more sleeps and you'll have your LO in your arms  

HMB - Good luck with all the supplements, hope you don't have to fight your DH off  Not long to wait until you go back to Serum!

Fraggles - v exciting you'll be trying for another one! 

Becky - always good to have a plan  Good luck with ttc naturally & hope all the extra vits and supplements make a difference - get your DH on 600mg of CoQ10 too 

Tommi - hope everything went as well as possible, let us know how you are when you can  

DS1 is on pred for his chest bless him, making sure he takes it in the morning so he's not awake all night  Had better do some beautifying myself as off to a party tomorrow and got a family photo session booked for Sunday  xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Fraggles,

My lady garden is not getting anything this time. Last time I shaved it. My MW did not like it and she did it again just before the op. So this time I am not doing anything.. I would have waxed it but just can  not bear the pain.. I am feeling very fragile already..

Is that funny; everything happens all in last min..

Becky,
That is great news.. Go for it girl.. With immunes it should make a dif.. 
Wanted to have nails done but could not get app. Too busy.. Did not have half hr to fit me in. 
Wanted to look great on photoes.. Last time I did not look that good.. 
Oh I have got my hair done last weekend. So at least that will look okay.. hahahahhaha

Love. Mxxx


----------



## HMB

You all are too funny! No, DH is not taking the vitality herbs, only me. Although he is taking maca  . 

Kuki, I love all the prep for your 'birth photos'   . Funny, but is something to consider! I think I would keep under eye concealer on hand in the hospital. So, Justine, hope you are taking notes for when your time comes in a few months: waxing, manicure (and pedicure?), hair.....


----------



## justineb

Tommi - wondering how you are today?  

Alexine - thinking about your precious embies, hoping they are good ones. Looking forward to your news........ take care with that drive! Lots of single people with LOs have tx at Serum, I know the staff are often helpful. You could PM Agate and ask her how she managed it with her toddler as she was alone and had tx and got a BFP recently. I felt great there after my EC btw, and was able to go out for lunch afterwards and others ECs have been a bit problematic for me. In Bristol I fainted once and was on a drip afterwards and was sick and at ARGC I was bleeding so they thought I might have to go back to theatre, at Serum I was in theatre for about 30 mins and then in a recovery room with OH for about 45 mins, so I wasn't actually out for long.

Kuki - enjoy your last minute beauty preparations! The haematoma is still in between and underneath the twins....but was less big this time , so it's heading in the right direction yesterday it was 6.3cmx3.5cmx3.2cm - before it was 8cm x7.5 x4.5.  If it gets smaller at each scan I will be happy.

Poppy- hope DS1 gets better soon, poor thing! Didn't see a consultant yesterday (saw a nurse consultant in EPU), next appointment with Mr H is 10th Sept (for nuchals). 

Becky, IUI with immune meds sounds like a plan!!

Fraggles, I really hope Penny's magic works for you this time too.  

My beauty regime has gone to pot since I started these bleeds, I'm also very spotty (I think from the steroid medication and the hormones!!), and I haven't dyed my hair so I have some greys showing at the roots at the front (I don't want to do this til I get to 12 weeks!).....................plus I haven't shaved my legs for ages as I have been told not to bend down too much cos of the haematoma, luckily my legs are still quite brown from Greece so you can't tell too much. Just wondering if you can you use hair removal creams when you are pregnant? Does anyone know? Might be an easier option........ 

I'm liking this thread too! Happy bank holiday weekends everyone (I have woken up to heavy rain so it doesn't look like the weather is on our side!!)

Justine xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi I like this thread too and am pleased I found you all. I think this thread rocks. xxxx

Tommi sending you some virtual hugs and virtual chocolate brownies. If I had your address I would send the real thing along with some sunflowers as I find they always do the trick and give me a pick me up. xxx


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls just a quick one from me....made it home safely...I forgot how big western Canada is!! A long drive but beautiful through the Rockies. Well I ended up with 2 embies frozen on day 2....was scared to go to day 3. One top quality and one above average. I'm kind of disappointed but it is one shot in the freezer....at more than a $1000 per cell!  I'm going to get in touch with Penny this week and make a plan...I want one more go with her. I couldn't fault the clinic's care which was really great but don't think they got my protocol right with 8 more follies waiting in the wings. I really think I was over suppressed anyway....I wasn't skunked this time!

Tommi I hope you are doing okay after a really rough ride.    

Justine delighted that you and the twins are doing well!   I'm so glad to here the haematoma is shrinking!!! You are getting close now to 12 weeks...it's so great! 

Becky Great news you are going again in Oct!    

Kuki I'm with you...I left my woman's sacred place go wild when I had a C section for M...but I did do my legs and got a pedicure....felt great! I didn't look great either in my photos...mind you I was blasted on morphine but under eye concealer does sound like a good idea. I'm getting so excited for you!!   

Fraggles I'm with you...I think Serum is the way to go. I hope you get a hole in one there! 


Hi HMB Poppy!  

Thanks for thinking of me....     to everyone!

xxxA


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls me again....

Fraggles I meant to mention I'm on either side of the pond. When I'm in the UK I'm based in Glasgow.
I'm thinking I might be able to go to Serum in Jan. If you think that might work for you I would be happy to team up...maybe we could help each other. I would be happy to take care of your LO if you needed me to. 

Justine I also had bleeding this EC and more pain than usual but okay now. You are an inspiration with your success at Serum. I feel determined to get some blasts too!...or at least one!  

I'm slowly recovering from the travel and everything else..I feel a bit down today as even though I have a shot in the freezer it doesn't feel like a very strong one....It really took a lot to make this round happen so feeling a bit flat. 

Anyway I really love this thread..it's great to have a place to chat about tx pregnancy baby's lady gardens or whatever in an uninhibited way and know you aren't upsetting anyone.

Wishing everyone here lots of      

xxxA


----------



## HMB

Heehee, too funny  . I personally would definitely need the under eye concealer! Can you imagine going to the make up counter, 8 months pregnant, and asking for the right blush to wear for the birth day? Teehee. 

Kuki I am especially glad that you have help--your Mom and sister are there, right? You poor dear, haven't been getting enough sleep and the baby will be her in a matter of days


----------



## poppy40

HMB - I needed a pretty decent sized make-up bag for hosp after not much sleep for about a year  Have heard of people getting fake tans before they go in too 

Alexine - two is great hun  Will you use your frosties before a Serum trip or poss cycle with Penny first?

Justine - don't think I'd risk hair remover as it usually stinks of chemicals. Are you ok with waxing? You could always get a mobile beautician to come to you  This stuff is brilliant for spots, I used it thoughout my preg and its all mineral based (its basically a cheaper version of the Bare Escentuals blemish therapy which is also fantastic) http://www.eyeslipsface.co.uk/product~prodID~183.htm Definitely avoid anything with salicylic acid

Just been to a BBQ complete with torrential rain and thunderstorms - good old bank hol weather  x
/links


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tommi     thinking of you.


Becky   sometimes Stepan can be direct and to the point - whereas in person he's lovely!  


Fraggles - I can vouch for your fast growing embies my fellow cycle bud ...    

Kuki - thinking of you and can't wait to hear your news.

Big hello to everyone on this new thread - lovely to meet you all!

Tis xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Tis hello there my friend good to see you . xx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Poppy my LO was born on 20 Dec and was also a bouncing baby boy at 9lb 1 in fact the midwifes nicknamed him Buster. I was ill straight after birth I had an emerg c section and the midwife gave him formula milk and said it was the first time she had seen a newborn baby knock back two bottles of milk. LOL. xx


----------



## poppy40

Aww cute Fraggles! I was a bit shocked Harry was almost 9lbs at 2 weeks early as they estimated him to be 7lbs at my 36 week scan  How much does he weigh now? My LO has silent reflux so has never been good with his milk - he only takes about 2-3 oz at a time even now bless him! Luckily he likes his food, we had to wean him at 4 months because he was starving. He's just under 9 kilos now and trying to grab everything I eat  x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning dear friends,

Alexine,
Lets one magical one is in those embies.. I repeat the question.. Doyou try it before Penny cycle? Hope you are rested and going back to sort of normal now.. Love the new pic..

Poppy,
Poor little Harry. Is he okay with solids?

Fraggles,
9lbs.. Good job it was c sec.. Oh boy.. I think Toddy will be bigger than her sister but not height wise I don't think.. I hope now.. Lara will be so tall..

Thetis,
Thank you hun.. Not sure how I put photoes in here but will ahve go when I come home.. 

HMB,
Defo taking the make beg. But not sure if I have time to put any on.. Lets wait and see..
Concelear will be there for sure. Already it has been a very sleepless few years for me. Thanks to Lara who does not sleep through still. And the pregnancy and meds.. 
It is difficult to cover the circles under my eyes.. But I try..  

Justine,
So so glad it is shirinking.. Great news.. Yes we want it to go bloody away as soon as it can.. So happy for you.. Just hang in there and please please take it easy.. Real easy.. Let DP do all..

Well girls, I have manage to get app for pedi and manucures for this morning.. yuppie!!!!! I will pack my suitcase first well it has been packed for ages. I just need to try to close it some how.. Than I am ready.. 
Tomorrow we will have Tom with us so he can do most of things for us.. 

Love to you all. Lets hope it will be a better weather today.. 

Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Hi Kuki...no I can't use them yet... I have a fibroid that I need to deal with first. 
I'm feeling down about it today... The clinic took really good care of me but I don't think they had me on the right protocol...too much suppression! I had a gut feeling about it before I started stimms and I was right. I should have waited a month and done a natural cycle instead...I'm kind of beating myself up right now about it.  I just want to know I have done my very best no matter what so I can stop this tx business and accept whatever outcome....I'm finding it hard. I need to take care of myself but I'm so distracted about getting it right....and there is always something you can do better. I think the last cycle at GCRM Glasgow when they lost my 8 eggs did something to my head...it was my very best round and I lost everything because they didn't do ICSI! I can't help but obsess about what I could of had.  I wish I could let it go but I'm so angry with them...still.

I think Penny would have to be my very last try if I can find a way to manage it. 
I also know how lucky I am to have one healthy child...maybe I should just accept this?? I am an only child and I hated it so part of me in compelled to try for one more before it's too late.

Sorry for the me post but I'm finding it hard to get perspective...I also think I'm really tired. 

It's soooo close for you now Kuki and it will be great! ...you have done so well and fought so hard for this baby! You are an inspiration!  

    to everyone!

xxxA


----------



## Betty-Boo

Alexine      that must be so hard to deal with     


Kuki - easiest way for photos is using something like photobucket or flickr and post a link.  I'd password the piccies too - this forum is hidden from the public so only those reading would know the password.


It can be tricky post them on here - but I'll find the codes for you if you'd rather do that.


Take care


Tis xx


----------



## HMB

Bonjour  

I realized that I took the cordyceps & reisi a week too early  . So going to wait. I printed out my "supplements protocol" as it is obvioulsy too complicated for me to remember  

Ah Kuki  . You will look so beautiful: the relief and joy will show more than anything else....What did you pack to bring to the hospital? I always wondered about that since ladies can't really wear clothes there or do anything...

Alexine, so sorry you are felling a bit down. It is so stressful. By the way I love your new photo, soooo adorable!

Dyellowcar, are you there? Are you going back to Serum soon? 

Poppy, wow so no pimple salylic acid while preggers? jeez. 

Oh, by the way, I saw on Amazon that Zita West has a new book out this year for pregnant ladies and after! Check it out! But it's not on her website, just Amazon.


----------



## Tommi

Ladies, I'm home! Thank you for all your lovely messages    It was as good as can be expected and the care was fantastic. My blood pressure is still low and I don't really feel like doing anything but the consultant was pleased with how it went. I was amazed by the number of nurses who came to talk to me about it and so many of them had been through the same themselves. It is so common. Anyway, I'm at the beginning of another stage now, but I think I'll be a bit lazy for a day or two.

Alexine -   It is such an emotional rollercoaster especially when you have to be informed and yet trust the protocols the clinics decide. It is all so complicated! I think it's great that you have your embies in the freezer but I fully understand the up and down emotions.  

Loving the beauty talk ladies! Feel I need to get a bit of dignity back after having sanitary towels checked every hour and, horror or horrors (sorry if tmi), not being able to get up for the loo because of low blood pressure and having to use... a bedpan   Kuki you're so wise to think ahead like that!

Justine - highlights are OK at any time I think as nothing actually touches the scalp. I have a few put in every now and then and let my natural highlights (you know the ones I mean   ) shine through. 

  at the large babies! Well done ladies! I'm sore enough after Friday's little procedure! 

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Darling Alexine,
I know how upset you are about the last treatment. It was a dissaster.. Look if you are so tired and really pi***ed off with them. Please take your time for next one.. Just enjoy your precious for maybe a bit longer.. 
I am defo with you for trying everything in your power to have second one than give up.. Otherwise you will always think maybe you should try etc.. Try everything and all before give up..
Don't rush.. Yes I know the time is limited but come on.. There are plenty eggs still there.. And it is just the time and money to get to golden one. And of course lots and lots of effort of course.. 
I was so worried this time around when you were keep saying the clinic has not got the protocol right.. But you know we get everything right and still does not happen.. We can not change much now.. At least you have two lovely embies in freezer...
Just get yourself happy in and out and try these two and see how it goes.. But It is important for you to feel strong and well.. 
You have been so upset and tyring so hard in last a few months.. Maybe a little break from it all will do the wonders?
Come on be kind to yourself.. We don't realise how much these treatments takes from us..Lots and lots.... Taking break certainly helped me a lot.. 

Tommi,
I am just worrier.. I worry about everything to anything.. I just want to feel good so we can deal with what ever is ahead.. 

HMB,
We are hoping to be in the hospital for 3 nights if we are happy and both of us are okay.. Half of the suitcse for Toddy. All kind of things. But for my half. I have lots of food/camera etc.. / A few tops for BF/ A few nigth dress for BF friendly again/7 different type of presents from Toddy to Lara. Everything Lara comes to see us she gets a presie from Toddy.. Well Ihave to say those taken the most of space on my side.. Charges etc.. Lots and lots of meds for BF helping and constipatins etc.. Usual toilters.. 
I do a big list when your ladies time to hospital.. 

Tis,
Thank you hun. I never use a photobucket before. let me try it now and see.. 

Love. >Mxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

http://s1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj580/Kuki2012/

I try the photobucket thing. Not sure if you can see the pics? Let me know..

Mxx

/links


----------



## justineb

Hi girls

Kuki  - I can see the lovely pics!! She's gorgeous, such a big smile (I love the curly hair and shades)......thanks for bag tips, I hope I get that far this time ( I haven't got a clue either!). Wishing you all the luck in the world (and hope you look very beautiful in the pics!)

Alexine - just think that you could have a golden one and now you have some time to sort out what you need to. Hope you get some rest, the driving has probably made you tired........

Tommi - at least your care was good and the nurses there were nice to you (sort of makes up for the horrid sisters before!), rest and pamper yourself as much as you can and enjoy a lazy day tomorrow. Bedpan sounds horrid!

HMB - I took some of John Bowen's herbs slightly wrongly as well as the cyst delayed things for me, so I took them slightly longer (we had enough so I was stealing from John's share I guess)

Poppy - thanks for the zit tips.

Fraggles - did you have your bumper LO naturally?

Thetis - Hi!

I am ok, still having browny black oily thick stuff coming out (everytime I see it I think good that's a bit of haematoma!).

Justine xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Kuki - what a stunning daughter you have!  Beautiful!


And yes - that worked   


Tis xx


----------



## Fraggles

Justine RFLMAO I did everything to have LO naturally but he was overdue by 12 days and due to my age they wanted to induce on EDD. I start contracting on the Monday naturally when I was due to go for an induction so phoned to say I won't be in and was told to get in the bath and it all stopped. Then got a phonecall from a nurse who said "get in here " caringly I think said as she wanted everything to go as well as possible. So ended up being induced, and in the end with an emerg c section. By that stage even though I wanted a natural birth it puts things into perspective and I just thought "who cares how he comes out as long as he is healthy and I get to take my darling little one home" as there was a point that I didn't think I would be :-(. He was in fetal distress and I passed meconium so I said just do whatever you have to do . But when they told me the size of him I thought thank goodness although I thought having a c-section meant I didn't have to do my pelvic floor until they told me the damage was done and he travelled all the way down so I still needed to do them  . So when you all reach your goal don't lose sight that yes I wanted a natural birth but you know what when the crunch came I didn't care how he came as I consider a successful birth one where mum and baby came home safely. xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Forgot to say to add to the list for hospital bag non fizzy energy drinks (can't remember the technical term for non fizzy) and facial water spray. There were a few times I got rather hot and thought I was going to be sick and a quick spray soon sorted that out. xx


----------



## HMB

Excellent tips Fraggles and Kuki. Kuki, I love gifts for Lara from Toddy, awwwww, soooo cute  

Justine I had ordered a couple extra vitality herbs but not reisi or cordyceps (I don't think). Just going to wait at least a week before I take them again. Doesn't matter so much with the cordyceps, I think, since you continue to take them for 30 days after EC. But Reisi stops at EC. I can't tell exactly when my cycle will be 45 days in advance, so for the vitality herbs it's a best guess. May run out a day or 2 early or maybe will have just enough. I don't want to worry about it. It is a bit of an effort to get back to taking all the supplements, increasing doses etc. Was on easy street since June!


----------



## alexine

Thanks girls for your understanding...I think I;m just a bit fried from trying and thinking so hard about everything. You are right...I need a break and need to focus on me for awhile so I can be a good mum. 
Hopefully when I rest up I will have a more positive outlook. 

Tommi big     for you. You sure have been through a lot. I hope you have some support...it can be really hard going through such intense experiences when you are on your own.
I'm glad to hear they took care of you... hope you are doing okay! 

Kuki thanks for your kind words.  I would also love to see your pics of your wee beauty Lara but need a password. 
Not long for you now!!   So excited for you...and your family!

Justine I;m so glad the haematoma is making it's way out of there!  

HMB Penny gave me some info re herbs etc...have you been taking those as well? You must be getting excited for Sept!  

Hi Poppy Fraggles Becky Thetis 

    to everyone!

xxA


----------



## HMB

Alexine, what info did she give you about herbs?   Penny had suggested back in Feb. that I take the chinese herbs, contact John Bowen. I didn't do it until this summer after my first IVF. I will be doing vitality herbs 45 days, cordyceps 30 days before EC & 30 days after, and Reisi for 30 days before. I did a booboo a few days ago and took the cordyceps and reisi, then noticed I was a week early  . Only took them once. Will wait until about Sept 2 to really start them. It's a bit tricky figuring out when to start, as I still can't predict my cycle yet. ..I def needed a break after June. Really, really good thing we went down south for 12 days. Didn't do much talking, thinking or reading about IVF or babies (although I took a peak at FF updates for 3 minutes while doing ov tests sometimes to see if Justine was ok, etc). Made a world of difference. 

Kuki I couldn't see your new px either, can you send me the password?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  you crack me up about your beauty regime  but hey why not  you deserve to look and feel beauitful.
Lara is absoutly geogoues and so grown quickly  good luck for tomorrow and so exciting for you.
What time is your C section
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sorry darlings,
1st I did not set up a password. Than I thought public will see it. Set it up later.. Sorry.
Password is lara2007. Very girly pics these ones.. She wanted to be girly for a day you see. Normally she is not.. 
She loves dressing up though.. 
Busy day.. Tom is with us today.. So we are getting things done.. Very nervous..  

Tommi,
Hope you are feeling a lot lighter today?   

Justine,
How are you? All well?   

Alexine,
Lets get positive and keep on trying..    

Fraggles,
I never ever wanted to have a natural births.. Always c sec. Wanted to bear all the risks. So babies just come out with no hassle. Your precious was one big boys.. Good job itwas not a natural one..   

Okay off we go..

Will check in later..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Just saw your post.
Thank you darling.
No time given. I have to call them at 7am and find out.. Hoping for it to be all over by 1pm..
Will Let you know.. I don't think I can get in here.. But what I do is to text you and you let everyone know in here.. What to do you think?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, it depends if the hospital has wifi and or cell phones and iphones work. Then you, Tom or your sister can always post with your news and updates


----------



## HMB

Kuki!!!! Lara is so beautiful!!! I love her big gorgeous eyes!!! xx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Thank you... She has a very expresive face and caracter.. Wicked sense of humuor.. We are very lucky people. Poor Toddy will have a very hard act to follow bless her..
I have a blackberry and it is very new to me.. I know how to put pics to ** but nothing else.. I can do mails etc.. I try to get into FF from browser.. it is keep asking for codes etc.. I have no idea where they are.. If I have time I will have a look for it.. 

Becky,
I did not hav eyour number on new mob. But now I stored it and text you to double check. Hope you got it..

Love. Mxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  just text you back  Speak tomorrow and  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol
Becky7 xxx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, we will all be here, sending you positive vibes, praying etc.   No doubt also posting messages for you here!!


----------



## dyellowcar

Kuki - best wishes for tomorrow, I hope all goes smoothly and you have you little darling in your arms. 

Poppy - Hi hun, I'm ok thanks, just a bit run down. Had a mental couple of cycles, one of CD39 and then followed by a CD19. On top had a nasty kidney infection and other things. Was feeling pretty low but beginning to get back to normal now. Just finished the ABs for the infection and they were awful, much worse than the ones from Penny.

HMB - I'm here hun, I was trying to keep up on my phone but don't like posting on it much. Couldn't find the link to post off my PC as having a blonde day. 

Love to all, will do more personals later

Di xxx


----------



## justineb

Kuki  - Wishing you masses of goodluck for tomorrow,  I hope it all goes smoothly and you have a wonderful time when you meet Toddy for the first time and you make a speedy recovery, try to post us some pics once you are able to.

Di - hope you start to get more energy back soon and that kidney infection has cleared (do you think it's from the steroids suppressing your immune system? I think you are taking them, maybe email Penny and tell her what you have had).

Love to you all

Justine xxx


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - lots of luck for tomorrow lovely  Hope everything goes very smoothly and look forward to hearing your news  Can't wait to see some pics, glad you are looking all pampered and beautiful   Lara is absolutely gorgeous!

Tommi - hope you've had a couple of lazy days recovering in your pjs and hope you're not too sore 

Di - you poor thing hun  Hope you're on the mend, I took a lot of Floradix Floravital when I was ttc & through pg and have only had one cold in the last yr which is saying something with the amount of viruses DS1 brings back from school  Its only natural herbs etc (& iron) so shouldn't interfere with the other supps you're taking

Justine - how are you doing hun? Hope the bleeding is slowing down  Do they do bloods for nuchals for twins too or is it just a scan?

HMB - had a peek at the new Zita book - looks really good. Blimey good luck with all your supplements, herbs and potions  

Alexine - hope you can take some time out to relax. Cycling is sooo stressful, you will probably always worry that something can be done better until you get another BFP 

Fraggles - I had an emerg section with DS1 and a lot of complications as don't think the junior dr was that experienced judging by all the looks the midwives were giving him behind his back!  There was no way I was going to attempt a natural one the second time around especially given the size of me!

Took Harry on his first trip on a train today, in hindsight perhaps a bank hol wasn't the best choice of day to do it but it was a bit of an adventure  I thought trying to carry a baby, buggy, DS1 and 3 bags between us was a bit of a challenge until I saw a lady juggling a newborn, 6 other kids and a massive pram piled with a van load of luggage 

Love to everyone xx


----------



## alexine

Kuki Lara is just beautiful! What a lovely wee person she is...expressive eyes... a real character!  

I'm sending you Toddy and family all the very best wishes for tomorrow!    
So exciting!! I can't wait to hear you news and see some pics!
Take good care and thinking of you!   

love xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you so much for lovely messages my dear friends.
Becky will let you know as soon as we know more..
Love to you all. 
I could never ever get here without you all.. I will always be greatful to you and FFs..
Kukixxxx


----------



## Mish3434

Kuki, good luck for today, can't wait to hear your news   


Shelley x


----------



## Tommi

Kuki - thinking of you today   Soon you'll have Toddy in your arms! Really looking forward to hearing your news. And what lovely pictures of Lara! 

Poppy - train trip sounded fun! Not sure about taking 6 children though 

Di - hope you're feeling better. Sounds like you've been through a rough time. Kidney infections are so draining  

Justine - so glad to hear that things are going well  

Becky - how are you doing?  

I am feeling a little better. My family and friends have been amazing. I really don't know what I would have done without them. I am off painkillers now but not off the tissues. Can't seem to go very long without a cry. I feel as though I need to rest but I also need to think about what happens next for my own sanity. I have decided to plant a Guelder Rose in a very large pot as a way of marking his life (I am convinced he was a he). I was thinking about trees and shrubs that would thrive in a pot and had the clear sense that the Guelder Rose was the one to go for. They look lovely at the moment with their red berries. 

Really looking forward to hearing good Kuki news later on!

I hope everyone has a good day. Thank you for your support!

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  kuki just text saying toddy is 2.98kg but perfect,bfing fine , eating and sleeping  they both in shock but very happy  Ecstatic  woooooo hooooooo
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks for the good news Becky! Congratulations Kuki - Toddy sounds just perfect! Wonderful, wonderful news  
Txx


----------



## dyellowcar

Wonderful news Kuki, pleased both you and Toddy are safe and all went well.  
Congratulations to you and DH and a little sister for Lara. Xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Tommi planting the rose is beautiful for your baby. I mc at 22 weeks. I have pics of her, she was beautiful, and hand and feet prints. Miss her dreadfully, and it's been a year since I put her hospital blanket away. In time the tears will become less - I promise you. X

Kuki, so pleased for you and your family.  Elijah was only 5lb 15 and he's soooo big now, you wouldn't believe he was ever so small!

Alexine, so pleased embies did so well. You look after yourself. X

Love to all.  Love this thread


----------



## HMB

Kuki!!!!!! Congratulations, félicitations!!!!            . The weight sounds good!. I really hope you are feeling ok and no health issues are happening at all other than being tired!


----------



## kizzymouse

Oh so much to catch up on!   

Kuki - congratulations hunny - so happy Toddy is finally here and can't wait to hear her name - Lara is just beautiful xxxx

Hello and hugs to everyone else - sorry I'm a bit behind


----------



## justineb

Kuki     I am so happy to hear your lovely baby girl has arrived safely and that you are ok and she's feeding well. It's wonderful news!!

Tommi    some hugs for you, in my experience it takes a while to get back to facing the world and work, just take the time you need

Justine xxx


----------



## alexine

Kuki big congratulations to you and family....you did it she's here!!     How fantastic... I'm so glad you are doing well!

Hello to everyone!

xxxA


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - huge congrats on the arrival of your precious baby girl         I bet Lara is loving being a big sister. Lots of love to you all & hope you recover well from your section  xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuki congratulations on the safe arrival of your daughter  so pleased all ok ,sorry can't do icons my phone is being stupid but so happy for you and your family.Xxx Xxx

Becky so sorry hon,big hugs and love,remember never give up Xxx 


Hi ladies,sorry not been on ,my mum told me last thurs she has breast cancer ,still in shock ,waiting on test results,in total shock


----------



## justineb

Sarah    really sorry to hear about your mum, hope they establish quickly what areas are affected and the best course of treatment. One of my really good friends at work had BC that had spread to a lymph node about 5 years ago, she opted for radiotherapy and surgery and is today fine (they recommended chemo, but she decided against it to everyone's amazement and she is now totally clear). She now looks after herself well and eats well and does yoga etc. She works part time at the Haven a charity that supports women with BC, they offer complementary therapies etc. Perhaps look them up and see if they can offer any help or support to your mum as I think that support is so vital as women go through treatment.

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

SarahEssex...so sorry, that is a terrible shock. My mother in law had cancer of the colon about 4 years ago and then had cancer on her bile duct in June. My only advice from my experience, is to get fully informed by the doctor etc about what it is, tx options, and what to EXPECT during tx and after. Knowing what is happening helps a bit. I wish we had known what was going with her before now...


----------



## hopingx

well done Kuki, congrats.
am so sorry sarah- stay strong


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to read your news Sarah    It can be so shocking to suddenly be in that world, dealing with treatment options etc. Two years ago my brother had malignant melanoma. He is now completely clear but for a few months we had to be really on top of appointments as there was absolutely no sense of urgency at his local hospital. Like the others have said, get informed and don't be afraid to look up treatment protocols and ask lots of questions if things don't happen when they should.  

Txx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hugs Sarah    Sorry to hear the news about your Mum xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Friends,

Our pics;

http://s1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj580/Kuki2012/Sasha%20Elena%20Hulme%2028%20Aug%202012/

password is toddy28082012

When I have time I will write more. Excuse me please..

Sarah,
I am so very sorry..    Stay strong.. We are here for you..

Love to you all.

Kukixx
/links


----------



## BECKY7

OMG  she is absoutly beautiful and you look so well and love every single picture  I am so so so happy for you and looking forward to see you all soon espically them 2 beauitful girls
Becky7 xxxxx


----------



## Tommi

What gorgeous pictures Kuki! Toddy is gorgeous and you all look so happy. Those pictures were just what I needed to see. Fabulous!
Txx


----------



## alexine

Kuki she is absolutely gorgeous and you too!! So lovely and healthy looking...all of you and Lara looks so pleased. So very happy for you....you are an inspiration for us all to keep going!
Keep well!   
xxxA


----------



## Fraggles

Kuki congratulations and stunning photos.

Sarah so sorry to see your news ((())).

xxxx


----------



## alexine

Sarah I'm so sorry to hear your news about your mum. I have a friend going through it just now too....
Take care it's not easy and it is such a shock. I hope you are doing okay.   
xxA


----------



## HMB

Kuki!!! She is so beautiful! Oh, and you look gorgeous dear. Are you wearing lipgloss ?     Wow, Lara just looks ecstatic with her new sister    Take good care.


----------



## Mish3434

Aww fabulous pictures Kuki, huge congratulations on your new addition xxxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, thank you so much for your lovely messages, you are all so lovely, I have been so upset, cannot imagine my mum not being here, she had another app on thurs, it is hopefully good news it's hormone fed not the other type of cancer, still waiting on cat scan and other tests, but   she will fight it, my mum was a nurse for 35 years and never had a mamogram  , so make sure all you ladies get your mums and aunties to have one, hugs to Becky,DI,HMB,ALEXINE,FRAGGLES,JUSTINE,TOMMI,KIZZY,POPPY,HOPING  


kUKI SUPER CONGRATULATIONS    SHE IS SO GORGEOUS, you have a very beautiful family and you look radiant  

Theo is being so good for his mummy, his smile lights up my world, hope and pray my mum can see him grow big and strong,


----------



## justineb

Kuki, she's gorgeous and Lara looks as proud as can be holding her (her eyes are sparkling) and you look lovely too my dear.

Sarah, goodluck for your mum's appointment this week.

Justine xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

So this is where everyone has been hiding!  Just seen on the other thread that Kuki has had her baby!   

OMG... how did I miss that... didn't realise I'd been away for so long!  Massive congratulations Kuki,      your baby girl is beautiful.  And you look great too... not like the photos of me after I'd given birth which are unpublishable!   

I will try and catch up on everyone elses' news when I get a chance; hope everyone is good.  Loving being a mummy too much to go on line at the moment!

Lindz xxx


----------



## HMB

Hi there  

Just got positive ovulation stick this morning, so now I know when my tx cycle starts--Sept 19/20 !   Got tickets for DH and I to go to Rhodes on Sept 25. Will need to be in Athens to see Penny around Sept 28/29 (not sure). 

That's my news!


----------



## Fraggles

Oh HMB I am so excited for you and have already crossed everything ahead of time. xxx


----------



## Tommi

Very exciting HMB!    

Hi to everyone else   I feel like I am finally making progress. Have done a little work, some walking on the Downs and a whole load of baking. I've got a counselling session tomorrow too. Will be strange to be back at the clinic.

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi so pleased to hear you are making progress but it is still early.
Loved reading today in the mail about how "geriatric"  Kate Garraway aged 45   would love another baby although got the usual spiel from her GP. Almost makes us sound normal. 


xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Fraggles! 
That's great to hear about Kate Garraway. We need more stories like that!
Txx


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - beautiful photos - you all look fabulous. Can't say the same about mine! 

Sarah - so sorry to hear about your Mum  . Hope the tests bring better news  

Lindz - we'll have to arrange another get together 

HMB - fab news - not long to wait now, hope the time passes very quickly!

Tommi - you're doing really well hun, hope the counselling helps tomorrow 

Fraggles - I saw that article too, I'd be going for IVF if I was her although don't think her hubby was too keen on another one 

Justine - how are you doing hun? Hope the bleeding is settling down and everything is ok 

Just back from a weekend at the Paralympics with DS1 which was fantastic. My parents looked after Harry although not sure they'll be offering again any time soon as he woke them up at 4.30am both days and refused to go back to sleep  xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Simply gorgeous Kuki - all of you - such happy pictures x


----------



## kizzymouse

Oh and adore her name too


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies, Hope you are all ok.............I think I missed Kuki's baby's name..... I will recheck the link and post. 

Kuki, hope all is ok with you at home with your gorgeous girls, I bet Lara is a fantastic little helper!!

Lindz - great that you found us here!

Tommi, hope you have had an easier weekend, I have PM'd you,  my internet has been down..........it came back on last night but is working at a snail's pace.

Sarah, hope your mum got on ok this week at hospital.

HMB, very exciting that you are starting again and Serum bound soon!

I'm doing better (no big bleed for 10 days now, so I am feeling happier and pinching myself, I still have lots of thick browny/black stuff coming out, which I hope means that the haematoma will be smaller when I am scanned next, but I am worried as I have now been off Clexane for 4 weeks, which I worry is too long given the anti phosphalipid syndrome. 

Anyway, I am very pensive, as I have my 12 week dating scan and nuchals on Monday (I will be just over 12 weeks then).  The do scans and bloods and I think it will take a week or so for results.  Fingers crossed!!  I am still battling with cutting out the steroids, down to 3mg now, had corker headaches, anyway I hope I will be off them by the end off next week or early the week after. 

Love to you all, Justine xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

I hope everyone is OK. 

Justine - thanks for the message. I replied this morning. Thinking of you for today. I hope it is all very reassuring  

Kuki - I hope you're loving being home and recovering well  

Sarah - thinking of you and hoping your mum is doing well  

Hi to everyone else!  

Ladies, I'd like your advice. I have my IVF/ERPC follow up on Wednesday and I'm not sure about going through another cycle of IVF or even a FET without doing anything differently. I have never had my progesterone or oestrogen levels checked (ever in my life, despite asking, and certainly not while TTC). Do you think I should question that? Also, one of the doctors in the hospital asked me if I'd been tested for thrombophilia and when I asked my GP (a locum) about it he said that there is no need if there is no family history of it or of miscarriage (there isn't - I'm the first one in my family, going back as far as we can, to have a miscarriage). So that was a bit of a dead end. I just don't know whether I should be researching every test possible, but that's hard to know when you're not medically trained, or just do the same thing again with the next cycle. 

Thank you for any advice you have! 

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi tommi  could your GP not get you to see recurret MC as I know you only had 1 but could he /she not make it up for you so you can have all the blood test you needed to rule out anything and everything  as your right to sort everything out 1st before you start again as I was suppose to start again this cycle but I like you wanted to sort everything out 1st
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, I don't understand how you could have gone through IVF or tx and not had an oestrodial blood test--are you sure? It's routine during stimulation, even if for some reason you weren't tested on a CD2 or 3.


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Becky. I will ask but don't hold out much hope. This PCT will only pay for anything remotely fertility related (even a polypectomy) if you are married. Their attitude is, if you're not married you can't possibly be want to conceive    I had to pay for a laparoscopy to remove an ovarian cyst and two hysteroscopies to remove polyps. The NHS would have paid if I'd been married. 

HMB - no I've never had that done. I would be intrigued to know what my levels are but I've never been tested. The only blood test I had during the whole of my IVF cycle was the pregnancy test at the end of the 2ww. Should I ask?

Thanks ladies  

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

OMG your joking  honestly tommi  that is disgutting  even you paid tax eh  I am not married either  Can't your GP refer you to specialist and say you will pay for it etc and see what they say  if you can afford it  cos I think that is so wrong  me think.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Tommi--DEFINITELY. Jeez, I cannot believe that! Before I did any tx, i did cd2-3 tests of lh, oestrodial, progesterone, amh, th, prolactin....If you are going back to treatment soon, I really, really strongly urge to do the proper tests first etc. And during the tx. I'm trying to think which file or thread you should look about all this. Do you not have any books, like one by Zita West? xxx


----------



## Tommi

Becky - the GPs are always complaining about it. The PCT will happily fund treatments for illnesses that are alcohol and smoking related but they make very strong moral judgments on single women or unmarried couples wanting to have a baby. It is health treatment from the 1850s. They will refer me for anything if I pay for it. I've never actually had any treatment for anything on the NHS. In my experience it is very discriminatory. On the other hand my Dad and brother have both had excellent NHS treatment so I know it does treat some people for some things!

HMB - I have had my AMH done (it was 19) and I've had my fsh done (that was about 8 ) but none of the others. I have got some books but have found that no two clinics operate in the same way so I've tended to trust what they say and go with that. I'll make a list of all those tests and ask the consultant on Weds. Thank you!

Txx


----------



## hopingx

hi ladies, quick question please. I have been told by my new doc that in addition to my pregnacare tablets I should take a supplement called osteocare which has magnesium, calcium and vit D/zinc. I was under the impression that the pregnacare supplement had all the necessary vitamins but he says it has low dosages of the above and as I am 20weeks pregnant the osteocare supplement is recommended. Don't think I am deficient in anything and didn't want to take too much extra if not necessary vitamin wise or if it could be harmful, any ideas? Thanks


----------



## HMB

Tommi-totally awesome AMh, by the way  . Oops! I forgot FSH on the list. Could you just arrange to get the blood tests done privately on your CD2 or 3 rather than waiting for another meeting and missing the right days to do it? Have you looked at 'learning from failed IVF' that AGate started? I'll get the link for you. check it out. Do any of your books explain the basic things that should be happening during tx?

hopingx, not sure what to tell you. Are you using the pregnacare for pregnancy or conception? I know that prenatal vitamins are a bit different from conception ones....hopefully someone who is already pregnant, will let you know. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx,
Pregnant care sups are low dosage on anything. I have taken the extra sups all the way my pregnancy.. Mag/calcium/D vits.. and NHS gave Potastium.. I was low on.. 
Mxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks HMB    I will see what I can do about the blood tests. Is there a learning from miscarriage link anywhere? I'll look out for the Agate link on failed IVF. Except that the IVF bit worked... it was my part of the process that didn't. I'll do some more searching... Thank you  
Txx


----------



## justineb

Hoping X - I have Pregnacare Original (it doesn't have Calcium), I am now taking extra Calcium and Vit D on top (but only started about 9 days ago).

Tommi - I have some books on MC (some that Poppy gave me), perhaps when we speak I can tell you which ones I have incase it helps.  I also had to pay for a lap and dye and polyp removal (as my GP said referral would take too long and I'd probably only be offered a hysterectomy!!) 

Kuki - I love the name Sasha (my best friend a girl is also called Sasha!). Hope all is well with you at home.

My scan showed both babies are ok, I feel so relieved, they appear normal and are dating 12 weeks and 3 days (which is more or less right , I thought I was 12 weeks and 1 days. We heard their heart beats!! Was just amazing. 

The haematoma is smaller again (now  2.9 x 4.2 x 3.6 cm). I was hoping it would be even smaller as I have had so much blacky stuff coming out but at least it's going in the right direction.

Their nuchals were under 2.5 which is good, twin  1 was 1.8mm, twin 2 was 2mm (but the risks are still  bit scary as I am 44).  So we now have to decide if I have an amnio. 

OH's brother had downs so he is worried and would like to know one way or the other, but after all this bleeding I don't think I can put the pregnancy at risk by having an amnio (as the risk is greater for multiples and about 3% end in miscarriage), OH's being understanding and won't insist I have one as he would feel awful if I had a MC afterwards, but I need to make a decision............ Any tips anyone?

Hope you are all Ok.

Justine xx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - fantastic news on your scan, you must be so relieved  How are you feeling? Will they see you regularly from now on? Did they do bloods in advance or are you waiting for those results so they can calculate the figs combined with your age? Mine was the same risk as a 25 yr old so the blood results can really bring down the stats just based on age. I've heard the foetal medicine centre in London http://www.fetalmedicine.com/fmc/ do extra checks/tests along with the nuchal measurements to get more accurate figs so maybe worth giving them a call to see what they do. Its meant to be the best place to have it done. Do you remember Gladys/Dee - she got hers done there.

Tommi - can't believe your clinic don't even do basic bloods   I got my level 1 tests done on NHS as my cousin and Mum have had clotting problems in the past, it may be worth mentioning that you've just 'remembered' that a close relative had some problems and see if you can get them done. As HMB has mentioned, Agate's FAQ has an amazing amount of useful info in there about all sorts of things so worth having a good look through it. Is Serum an option for you as their IVF prices are pretty reasonable and flights/accom will be cheaper now high season is over?

HopingX - I took a lot of extra supplements during pg (under guidance of a nutritionist). There's a lot of supplement info on Agate's FAQ thread which may be useful.

Becky - how are you doing hun?

HMB - how long are you planning on being in Athens? Are you fitting in a holiday too?

Kuki - hope everything is going well with baby Sasha 

Sarah - hope you and your Mum are ok  

Di - are you feeling better hun?

Hello to Kizzy, Lindz, Fraggles and whoever else is reading  Had some lovely photos taken of us and the boys - a bit like emotional blackmail when you go to the 'screening' - they make them into a video with emotive music and they all look amazing and you just want to buy them all but they are sooooo expensive! Would have loved a few big ones but would have been a few grand poorer  - have entered Harry into a competition in the hope we can win another pic of him 

Love to everyone xx

/links


----------



## justineb

Poppy - thanks, at my last scan they said they were going to do bloods as well but didn't end up doing them (today they said they thought my meds and the bleeding may mean results of bloods wouldn't be valid).  Jo11 has also recommended the foetal medicine centre, so I will call them tomorrow and ask about what they can do and how it may be different from the NHS test I had to day.  Risk for 1 twin based on my age and the results is 1:62 the other is 1:76 - the normal risk for my age would be 1:31, but the results are still high risk and with OH's brother having had downs he's a bit worried.  

J xx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - yes definitely call them to see. Dee lost one of her twins before they did the nuchal and her local hosp said because of that they couldn't do the bloods as wouldn't be accurate but Foetal Medicine Centre were able to and massively put her mind at risk - perhaps PM her? I think for peace of mind it would be worth getting a second scan/nuchal checks done with them if you can afford it  xx


----------



## Fraggles

Justine

I went to Professor Nicolaides and had chorionic villus sampling with him. I had a singleton but he is an expert in multiples and I think developed the technique and trains others to do it. So my recommendation is if you want to know pay for it and go to the best but there is a waiting list so phone sooner than later. Obviously the risk is much much lower I think they told me with him it is under 1%. I think the optimum time to do it is between 12-15 weeks. This is where he practices from http://www.fetalmedicine.com/

I now see that someone else has recommended them too.

xxx
/links


----------



## Fraggles

Oh and I think I got the results for downs back the next day and for the other things I was tested for a few days later. x


----------



## alexine

Hello everyone! 
Justine I went to the Fetal Medicine Centre as well and it was worth every penny. I think Dr Nicholadies is in on a Wed.

xxxA


----------



## HMB

Tommi here is one thread to go through ( the beginning with the different steps) and you can post questions
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

Hiya Poppy! Yep, we are flying directly to Rhodes for a couple days before going to Serum. After that, will be spontaneous trips if Penny doesn't want to see me for a couple days. DH will be going home on Oct 1 though. I'll have to find a FF buddy for a day trip to Aegina or something  for after Ec etc.

Justine, you are getting some excellent advice for the amnio! I am even less worried about it. I guess getting a consultation/advice about it before deciding by the place that would do it, might help.

Hiya Kuki!! How are you feeling? How are your 2 little girls ?


----------



## justineb

Thanks ladies for all the advice (and thank you YaYa for the PM). I will call the Fetal medicine centre in London when they open and try to get a more detailed screen that takes account of bloods and other factors like the nasal bone.

HMB - am sure you'll find a buddy via the boards for after DH goes home from Greece, I may know someone who is single and having treatment at a similar time (i'll check her dates!) as I met her when she was having her hysto earlier in the summer

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Justine!


----------



## HMB

Kuki, time to change your ticker


----------



## hopingx

Thanks for the feedback ladies.
Justinb know what you mean, after 2 mc I was really worried about having to take an amnio but luckily the results came back as low risk so I didnt have to go through it. Just go with your gut feeling, its usually right


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Thanks ladies. I hope my risk will lower when the do bloods and the more detailed scan, I just don't know why the NHS didn't do it! I am booked in to the Foetal Medicine Centre on Thurs afternoon. 

Can any one tell me where I paste the url for a ticker in my profile to actually get it to display?

Justine xx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - great they can see you so quickly. Don't think the NHS are as advanced with their nuchals as FMC and I'm sure I've read somewhere before that its difficult (for NHS) to do accurate nuchal bloods with twins. Lots of luck for Thurs - I bet you can also find out the flavours if you want to? 

HMB - ohh Rhodes, how lovely. Absolutely love Greece, hope you get to do some lovely trips from Athens too 

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Poppy that would make sense about the nuchal scan because my NHS results were different to FMC which suggested a lower risk than the NHS. 

Good luck Justine. xx


----------



## poppy40

Fraggles - I've heard they are a lot more accurate as they use more markers to check for any potential problems. Have only heard good things about their screenings and their scanners are meant to be v good unlike a lot of the clinics around!  x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks for all your ideas and suggestions ladies. I have a long list of questions for my appointment tomorrow. Let's hope there isn't anyone after me!  

Good luck for your scan Justine. I'll be thinking of you   

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi you make sure that you take your time in the appointment and get those answers. Make them earn their money. x


----------



## HMB

Tommi, long list and taking your time is the way to go.  

Justine, have you found a ticker? If so, you copy the link and paste it in your forum profile, the one that you can edit. Put it at the bottom of the signature box. Make sure you have enough space.


----------



## justineb

HMB - i am putting it there and it just shows as a line of black text and not a picture (not sure why?), I thought it may be the wrong place to put it.

Tommi - good luck for your appointment!

J xx


----------



## HMB

Justine, i used lilypie. here is a link for pregnancy tickers http://lilypie.com/Maternity_and_Pregnancy.php
make sure you copy the right version. Pick for forum signatures. AFter all the preference selections pick under 'forum signature', 'pseudo Html...'. Copy and paste onto the bottom of your signature box. make sure you have enough space for it

/links


----------



## justineb

HMB, thanks hun, I tried Lilypie yesterday and I couldn't get it to display, anyway, I will re-try tomorrow, after the scan at Foetal Medicine Centre - hopefully I will get good news and I  will feel more comfortable about putting one up (big step for me!)

J xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
FMC is the best. You will be in great hands. I have to say I don't take seriously any test results from NHS.. FMC took care of Lara and Sasha.. You can be sure.. 
A friend of mine just gone thorugh nuchal and came 1 in 49. She did CVS. And all clear.. She is not even older than me.. 39 years old. They could not find any nasal borne.. Prof. Nico did CVS.. He will do any serious cases. HE does most of the CVS and Amnio.. Wishing you lots and lots of luck.. 
Thinking of you.. 

I am still strugling with feeding and tongue tie problem. We will get the op done soon. And it should be better.. That is what I am hoping.. Sasah is puking all the time. The bottle milk is too heavy for her.. I hate it.. It spoils everything.. She lost weith and put on tiny amonth.. So so worring.. 

Lara has started school. And it was fine but approaching was stressful.

Last 3 days I have been crying alot which dried me out.. Mum has gone.. I am hoping to get my own balance in the house soon and hope to be in a happy place so milk can come and gushing.. Hoping!

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  oh ou poor thing  I don't understand why your mum had to leave early as would have thought she would help you till you get back on your feet with routine etc  and how exciting for lara with her new school and for you to send time with sasha ( beauitful name).  Poor sasha  as yes maybe the milk is too heavy for her and are you not breast feeding her.
Listen honestly if you need any help or any sleep please please text me as am only an hour drive ok and it would be lovely to see you all.

I am 16dpo and still waiting for my cycle as I am sure my early MC will delayed my cycles and just had recurret MC  and I had nightmare that they haven't got me book in when I arrive but cos I arrive I had to be see when she free which I was fine  but when I got there my mind was blank cs I was feeling sick and shaking  I completely forgot to ask her for other stuff and to ask for immune testing as think I only had level 1 blood test  aghhhhhhhhh  so I went to my GP and he said to call them in the morning and to ask them over the phone to explain  so hopefully I get that sorted tomorrow  ohhhhhh nightmare that was as been waiting a month for all that.

Becky7 xjx


----------



## poppy40

Kuki -   H is now on Aptamil Pepti milk which helps with his reflux but is not as heavy as normal formula - its basically a very broken down version of formula which is easier to digest. You could always ask your GP if you could have a px to try it for Sasha or you can buy it from a few of the online pharmacies (Boots charge £40 a tub for it so a lot cheaper elsewhere online!). Hope her tongue-tie can be sorted soon and hope you can get some rest 

Becky - ahh nightmare hun, hope you can get it sorted tomorrow 

Tommi - how did your appt go?

Justine - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you  

Got a poorly baby here - he's been brewing a nasty virus his brother got floored with a few weeks ago and looks like its just taken full effect bless him   Luckily we have a GP appt tomorrow anyway to get our truckload of meds  xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks for your good wishes ladies. My appointment was good in that she answered all my questions but a little niggling concern is bugging me. She said that the clinic treats women up to the age of 43. I'll be 43 in November. They are happy to continue treating me because my response to the IVF I had in June/July was good and I got 100% fertilisation and they are not concerned about egg quality. But what concerns me now is what happens if the next cycle results in a BFN and I want to continue? I think I need to clarify whether they are in it for the long haul because if not I think I should probably switch clinics at this stage rather than further down the line.  

The histology showed no abnormalities at all so it was just "bad luck" - a baby that couldn't make it. So the plan is to do exactly the same again - no changes to the drugs, no further tests (except updating rubella and CMV) or anything. Does that all sound good to you? Thank you!

Kuki   I hope everything sorts itself out soon  

Justine - thinking of you today  

Becky - It's so hard at those appointments isn't it? I had a long typed list of questions and still forgot to mention the daily headaches! To which I can now add a spectacular bloodshot eye!  

Poppy - I hope poorly baby feels better v soon  

MOT and service today    Almost forgot! Have good days everyone  

Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, maybe you can get it in writing from them that they will commit to doing up to x more IVF tx? ONly thing that comes to my mind this morning is for you to take supplements aimed at improving egg quality, or increasing them. xx

Kuki!! Didn't know you were have a terible time breast feeding! What a nightmare. My sister didn't have much breast milk with her first baby but was determined so didn't use formula and was a zombie after a month, baby not growing and crying every 2 hours. Sounds like you are trying everything. I really hope Sasha's tongue starts to behave for you


----------



## Tommi

Thanks HMB    My GP has agreed to the rubella and CMV retests (miscarriage investigations rather than fertility    ) and I will definitely be taking supplements to improve egg quality and generally give me a boost. Clinic has confirmed they will treat me while I'm 43.
Txx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Great news Tommi  

might be worth having a wee look here too:

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

Tis xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello dear friends.
Poppy,
Thank you for letting me. If GP does not give me, I will get my sister to bring some from TR.. I will look up.. Thank you hun.. If she does not puke what she eats life would be so much better adn easier.. She only does it when she has a bottle.. 
How is H doing? Pic is gorgeous..

Becky,
Yes darling come and see us.. Shall we book a day.. What are you doing in two weeks time. Lara goes to school full time that week. Let me know.. 

Tommi,
Get yoursel in tip top shape and try.. 43 is nothing.. Just go for it.. Make your body/soul and mind happy.. 

HMB,
I did not reaslise how easy I had it wiht  Lara.. She did not have any probs. No colic no reflax no tummy ache nothing. Just constipation and that is genetics.. And not sleeping through.. Still does not.. I have got used to that.. Sleep deprived life I have in last 6 years.. I am suppose to be expressing and I have no time or energy to it.. Absolute nightmare.. 

Justine.
How are you? Have you done the testing? When do you get your results?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Tis and Kuki    Great link Tis! I haven't seen that one before. Loads of info on there!
Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey tommi yes and I am so so stupid but panic over as finally got hold of the lady secretary and she given me an email for me to ask her more question and to ask her for all the name of blood test I wanted if able to  so just waiting to hear from them  my fault really again.

Kuki  I can do either 25th or 28th  so exciting to see you all.

Had fab massage and will do it weekly till my next DIUI but hopefully won't needed as my DP got to go back for his  SA in 1st of October.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Kuki - hope out sort out Sasha's feeding probs and expressing

Poppy - hope Harry gets better and doesn't suffer too much!

Tommi - that's good news the clinic will still treat you whilst you are 43. If time runs out Serum treat women up to 50!!

I had the scan at FMC and the bloods, the scan was so thorough and took about 1 hour, the adjusted risk for both twins came back at 1:495 (which is great given my age and fantastic compared to the 1:62 and 1:76), they both have nose bones and the blood flow they monitored was all normal.  So we are really happy and have decided not to have an amnio or CVS. The Dr said they are both growing really well  now both @ 63mm dating 12 weeks and 5 days, the haematoma is still there between them (the Dr said it's still big).  I saw one of them had dangly bits, the Dr said he's about 70% sure they are both boys. The NHS have said they will scan me at 16 weeks so maybe we'll find out for definite then.

Justine xxx


----------



## Tommi

Justine that is such good news, I am absolutely delighted! And two boys would be fantastic! So would two girls. And a boy and girl. You know what I mean! That's great to get such reassurance but what on earth is going on with the NHS?! That's quite a substantial difference in the results. I can't tell you how much hope you give me! 

Yes, I'll be off to serum if I reach my 44th birthday and still need some baby help!

Becky it's so hard to remember everything. A friend of mine had a scan today. He's a nurse, v experienced and really knows his stuff but he just rang so frustrated with himself because he forgot all the questions he had and felt like a scared child when he was being scanned. Something happens to our brains when we sit in front of docs and nurses!

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Becky,
Lets book 28th. Morning is good for you? After rush hr? Let me know.. I put it on to my dairy.. Please text me a day before.. Cos my brain cells defo not working from sleep deprivation. 

Justine,
What a wonderful news.. So so relieved for you.. 2 boys will be lovely.. So so excited.. Please please take it easy.. Forget work or any physical things.. Just chill and look after those precious darlings..

Tommi,
Keep on trying.. It will happen.. I know easyly said and done but all the ladies here and their experience.. Eventually it happens.. Keep strong..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Kuki    You ladies are all an inspiration to me!

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Tommi  kuki is right  it will happen for all of us as I am not giving up either .

Kuki  28th am is great and yes I will text you to remind you and you poor thing  well you got nap coming to look forward to it.

My spotting is getting more pink wipe so am guessing my cycle will come either tomorrow or Saturday then I can start another DIUI on my following next cycles hopefully as I wanted to see how I feel for this cycle cos in the last 4 week my it be weird.

Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Justine delighted for you what great news!!   

Tommi hang in there..I will be 43 in Dec and going to go for it too...like Kuki suggests I'm going to try to get in the best shape I can and then roll the dice.     I'm not sure if it's just me but it seems like there are more women on FF that are 42 plus that are getting lucky than there were even a few years ago.   

Kuki I hope you are hanging in there!  

Becky good luck to you too for your next round. Sending lots of      

My straw of donor sperm arrived at Serum this week...going to try again this January.

Hello to everyone and lots of      

xxxA


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies thanks for all your lovely messages,good news my mums cancer has not spread and can treat with pills,its hormone fed,so relieved ,my world has returned to normal was so scared,been a terrible 3 weeks,so lucky also my dh has a job again after being made redundant a week before the baby born,so going to celebrate with fizz tonight as he gets paid for first time today  

Becky all the very best for tx this month,lots of love and luck,hang in there hon  

Tommi,you too,hang in there , never give up  

Kuki,your family are gorgeous, 

Hmb,not much longer all the very best for Serum ,good luck Xxx  

Good luck Alexine,hope all goes well Xxx 

Hi poppy,lindz,hoping,justine,
Wanted to do ling post ,screaming baby arghhh,love to all Xxxx


----------



## HMB

Sarah, that is really spectacular news about your Mom!!! Just a few pills, phew  . Good that you all are celebrating, so wonderful your DH has a new job   I know how stressful that is.


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Sarah,
What a great news.. Wonderful.. Enjoy your precious in peace..   

Alexine,
Good luck for Jan.. You are on vits? And don't forget the mind and soul!!!    

Becky,
Yes looking forward to see you.. I hope we are feeling more human like than..

Love to you all.. I have to go.. Sasha chewed my right breast to death last night.. It is agony.. If only she could keep her milk down. I will just give her bottle. But she pukes and I end up giving her the breast.. Does not matter how much I try we still end up latching wrongly and hence blisters and pain.. Going to see GP today and see what he says.. 

Mxxx


----------



## HMB

Kuki! I hope they figure out something to solve the problem today, ouch!


----------



## justineb

Kuki - ouch from me too! You need the breast feeding advisor! They must have one...ask ......

Sarah - great news about your mum, is she going to have any surgery at all?

Justine xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Kuki hugs and ouch i so recall that pain from LO and my boobs and head used to wince when we were trying to crack the breastfeeding lark and it would be feeding time. ((())). x


----------



## posybluebird

Hi Kuki, sorry everyone else don't always post, but can understand the pain of chewed nipples. My little one was really rough on mine so I got those nipple guards, you can get them boots or mothercare. Whilst yes they were a bit of a nuisance it meant that I stopped dreading latching her on,  we both got better at it all and then we continued eventually without them. Just a thought. Anyway good luck with your precious! x


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah - great news about your mum   


Kuki - I hope everything is going well with you   


Big hellos and hugs to everyone - sorry I'm a bit behind xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
Yesterday went to GP after realy awful  nite of constant puking.
GP said it is a feeding issue  not real tongue tie problem. He has given me a name to see regarding that. And he said he is happy to refer me to the DR.. HV said do not jsut choose sb from internet. Glad I did. This is a proper dr. 
For puking, he said it is Reflux. And gave us milk. I have ordered it yesterday. And she had her first bottle. And contantly sleeping. Thank god. This could be it till I get my breasts going again.
Right breast is in a state again. Using the shields for it. And it is helping a little but not easy to feed her with them. Left one is fine.. My right one is a lot bigger than righ one. And she latches on fine but breast pulls and pulls it down. Anding up chewing the nipple. Plan is to give her left one.. And right one to express till she is in my control of breast and her mouth.. 
I have seen the breast feeding specialist. She was amazing. So I think we will get it wright. But it is taking us such a long time.. We are 19 days old today.
I hope it will be fine from now on.. Lets see. I hate the fact she is hungry all thet ime.. 
Mxxx


----------



## poppy40

bugger just lost a v long post!

Quick one to say

Kuki -   sounds exhausting bless you. What milk did your GP px? Is Sasha in any pain when she feeds or vomits? There's a great reflux thread on here - lots of info on the first page on things you can do to try & improve it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261961.0 Would def recommend keeping her upright for 20 mins after a feed (knackering when they feed so often but worth it) and propping up the moses basket. You can also get reflux wedges which are fab - Harry has one in his cot.

Sarah - fantastic news on your Mum & DH's job  

Posy - those shields are a god send !

HMB - lots of luck for your tx in Athens       Hope you get some R&R in too!

Justine - so thrilled for you & DH and yeah to team blue 

Alexine - fab news on the swimmers!

Becky - lots of lots of luck for your next tx  

Tommi - great they will do some extra testing. Will your clinic test your oestradiol levels during stims? Most clinics do it so they can gauge how stims are going, if the meds need adjusting and how many eggs you're likely to get. Lots of luck hun  

Hello to Di, Fraggles, Kizzy, Linz, Hoping and anyone I may have forgotten 

Harry is hopefully on the mend - sounds like he's smoked about 60 **** but amazingly seems quite happy in himself. I even got more than 2 hrs sleep last night  xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies thanks for lovely replies re my mum,so relieved,
Well Friday night celebration did not go to plan,I am still in hospital with Theo,admitted Fri afternoon,suspected menangitis,rash all up his legs and one hand,won't know for def untik mon,bloodshed take 48 hours,they put him on antibiotic drip and treat him as if he has meningitis,but im sure he has not now,docs seem to think he will be ok,was scared to death on fri and sat but feel relieved now  

Kuki glad your precious is keeping the new milk down,bf is hard,still doing it but struggle with it,want to stop but he does not like bottle much,def try nipple guards  

Poppy poor Harry ,glad you had some sleep at least,the agony of the 2ww is nothing compared to worry of poorly baby,hugs Xx
Hugs to Hmb,Justine,lindz,becky,tommi,hoping,kizzy,Di,Xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Sarah big hugs you are being put through the wringer a bit this month. Here's to things getting cleared up quickly and love and cyber hugs to Theo. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Nipple guards on defo. On right one we don't seem to get it right with some reason. Maybe it is almost 1/3 rd bigger than left one maybe that is the problem I do not know. So I use the guard for that one. But right one we mastered it.. The specialist technique is working. But I have to be very very careful. Take her off when she does it wrongly..
I so wanted to BF her.. So I will try all before I give up..

Poppy,
Thank you for all the advise.. It helps so much.. GP gave us Enfamil A. R. And seems doing the trick. We only puked ones yesterday where it was every feed ending up with puking. 
I don't think she is pain.. It just rejecting the milk and whole lot coming out in one go with huge vangence.. 
I have tried her keeping it up for 20min or so up.. And that seem to be working. THank you for that.. 
She is upright anywhere she lies or sleeps.. Including buggy.. 
Started to express today.. I am hoping to get BF up.. She doe snot puke that.. Lets see how we get on in next few weeks.. 
Glad H is on the mend.. Poor you.. 2hrs.. Oh.. dear.. It never ends.. Nevermind we are so very lucky to have them.. All are blessings..Hope you are able to catch up with sleeps during the day? I am not manageing but tomorrow I am on school run. And hoping to get some tomorrow once I get Lara to school in time.. 

Justine,
You are so quiet.. I worry.. You okay?

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Sarah - your poor things - sounds so worrying    Hope everything is ok and little Theo is on the mend bless him    

Kuki - can you manage to bf with her fairly upright too? That can help, get all the support you need from the bf counsellors. Great that things are improving   H tried the Enfamil AR but he doesn't cope well with faster flow or variflow teats so that one made him worse, we must have tried about 6 or 7 milks until we found the Pepti  If you're using Avent bottles and need any variflow teats, I've got a load here which are brand new which we can't use, can send them onto you. H has been throwing up because his poor chest and head are so congested bless him - he's got a really horrible virus but have antibiotics incase we need them. I don't get chance to sleep during the day as he only sleeps for about 20mins in the morning and afternoon, common with reflux babies apparently but at least he sleeps a lot better at night now! Hope you can get some rest whilst Lara is at school.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## justineb

Sarah, I hope Theo is getting better, what a worry!

Kuki - good luck with sorting out the feeding, sounds like Poppy has some great reflux tips. Our broadband keeps on having an intermittent fault, so I haven't been able to get on line much.  Am ok thanks, headachy as nearly off the steroids!

Poppy, hope Harry recovers quickly and you do get some sleep!

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

Oh, Poppy, I love the little px of H, sooooo cute, awwwww  

Justine, nice ticker  

Kuki, I hope it starts working better, what a nightmare.  

I have my baseline later this week. Had about 3 weeks of intense work, was pretty tired. Now it's easing up, although I still have to meet my thesis director. he cancelled last week.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Good news not menigitis ,was a virus,we can go home,so relieved ,thanks for your messages of support Xxx


----------



## justineb

Sarah, fabulous news that little Theo is ok and you are both home.

Poppy an Kuki - are the LOs doing better now?

HMB - bet you are counting down the days......

Tommi - how are you this week?

I'm ok, just very tired today, I got some blood results back this afternoon and I am now anaemic so it's not surprising I feel the way I do, I guess it's also to be expected that I am anaemic after all the blood loss. I have been trying to eat loads of red meat (to the point where I have got sick of it) but even that and Pregnancare (which has 17mg of iron) has not been enough to stop it developing. Am not looking forward to starting on iron pills - I guess that's what they will give me.

Love to you all, 

Justine xx


----------



## poppy40

Sarah - fantastic news Theo is on the mend & you're back home x

Justine - I was anaemic before my tx so took Floradix Floravital (gluten free one) which is fab stuff and has more iron in than spatone. I took in addition to pregnacare and its got lots of other vits in it & kinder on the stomach than iron tabs altho took all 3 for a while! Are u still gluten free for yr immunes? Harry still has a very gunky chest so started him on abs today as he had a bit of a temp. Poor thing is on so many meds at the moment. Xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Sorry been AWOL for a while! Been meaning to catch up but never had time of late.

Kuki - a little belated but the pics of your LO are gorgeous, she is a real beauty! I hope the BF is getting easier and you're not so sore.

Justine - pleased the Twins are growing well and you've reache d your first trimester goal. Sorry that you have developed anaemia, no wonder you are tired, carrying twins and anaemic! Iron tablets are not very nice but best if you need them.

Sarah - sorry you has such an awful scare with Theo, but pleased you are both safe and well.

Becky7 - good luck with your DIUI in October, you can do it!

Poppy - poor Harry, hope the ABs clear up his infection.

Hi to Tommi, Hoping,  Fraggles, HMB, Alexine, Kizzymouse, Posybluebird and everyone else.

AFM - I think my cycle is beginning to come back to normal, but will see what this next month brings. We're planning to have TX end of this year/ beginning of next as I think we need to give it a couple more months with normal cycle, just to know we've tried everything before moving to DE. Off to Spain next week for a very welcome break, had a few awful weeks of illness and then a car ran into the back of mine, just over a week ago, which has given me whiplash. I'm hoping sun, sand and BMS might be the cure!

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## hopingx

hi ladies
Had my full anomaly scan yday at 21 weeks. Had to wait around for abit so DH got abit fed up but was worth it in the end. Thankfully all seems normal and is definitely a baby girl, v active. Didn't get such a good view of the face but doc seemed happy with measurements etc so am so so relieved.
Am getting lots of kicking sensations which is abit unnerving but have been told to get used to it. Am glad though reminds me the little one is ok.
How are all you ladies and bumps getting on?


----------



## HMB

Hopingx, that's lovely!

Poppy, nice new photo  

Justine, oh yeah, iron deficiency and the pills. Most of the pills are horrible. I had to take them when I first started working, had a great GYN who tested me for it and lots of other stuff. Good excuse to go to a good butcher every week and get steaks  . This is when it's infuriating that pregnant ladies can't eat foi gras! Maybe beets and beet juice also? I think Kuki got stuck on the heavy duty iron pills too. 

Dyellowcar, have a blast in Spain!


----------



## Tommi

Hello ladies

Just a quick one as I'm just in from work after a mega 14 hour day   

Justine - sorry to hear about the iron issue. I hope they get that sorted soon. I take spatone but I think it's just a light touch supplement. I'm OK thanks - in the middle of a really busy few weeks which helps in a way. I sent you a PM on Friday. Did it reach you? I can resend. Keep well and keep tucking into those iron rich foods  

Hoping - great news about your scan! Enjoy the kicks!

Poppy - gorgeous pic!

Di - have a great time in Spain!

Hi to everyone else   Got to get in bed now!

Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, that's a long day!

Found out something interesting about healthcare in France yesterday. A French woman I was talking to who is over 4 months pregnant now told me that all the tests for Downs are mandatory in France starting at 38 yrs old, so it's all done routinely. She is 35 and did the blood test and scan but stopped there as she got great results. She has a couple of friends who are 40+ who did the whole lot and said it was no big deal. So I am relieved that when the time comes, I won't have to ask about it, they will be scheduling me to do it   and that they have loads of practice . She works in a spa and said that yes, you have to avoid the essential oils during pregnancy but you can have a facial, just tell the person beforehand so that they adjust the products. Also, I had always heard this, but recently been hearing the opposite among Serum ladies: swimming is really great for pregnant ladies, after a certain month. It's actually recommended and there are prenatal classes etc. She also dyed her hair  . I don't dye my hair, but I get highlights and was feelling slightly guilty/apprehensive in advance but now just rolling my eyes  . Obviously with IVF the first few weeks are risky/sensitive so more precautions are necessary. But, as we say in French, il faut pas exagèré!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladiesb quick note from me  which trigger shot is better either pregnl or ovitrelle  as I was told ovitrelle cos it doesn't need fridge when flying as I am sure I use pregnl5000 last time  or it doesn't matter which
Thank you
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Becky, are you doing the trigger shot at home or at Reprofit? If at Reprofit, why not just buy it there, and get exactly what they suggest?


----------



## BECKY7

Hi HMB  yes at reprofit and I did say whatever sephan think it best for me and she said well 1 of them doesn't need to be in the fridge  but I will ask Eva to ask sephan which is best for me.
Thank you and how you doing
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Does not matter Becky. 
Buy it at Reporit so you don't have to worry. 
When ar eyou off?
Mzxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki
Thank you and will be going on my next cycle as I am cd6 today so about month time from today.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Becky, I've had Ovitrelle and Pregnl (not sure they are that much different apart from one needing to go in the fridge!).  Bet you are really looking forward to getting started again.

HopingX - fantastic news about your scan. You must be over the moon.

Di - Hope you have a wonderful holiday and recharge the batteries a bit. It''s good news  your cycle is settling.

Kuki - hope Sasha and your nips are doing better.

HMB - are you off next week?Are you feeling ready?

Poppy- hope all is OK and baby Harry is getting better.

Tommi - don't work too hard, I sent you a PM  yesterday by the way, broadband has been down again.....

Sarah - hope you enjoyed that fizz.

Hi to Fraggles, CD, Lindz, Isobel - hope you are all ok.

Justine


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you justineb  I am exciting and time have fly already for me so a month time to me is not long to go  and only 1 thing to sort out then I am done and ready.
How are you  hope you are still taking thing easy.
Tommi  how are you  hope your well.
Kuki  I am so exciting to meet your sweetie next week and hope she feeling alot better and that your breast it sorted.
Hopingx  ohhhh how exciting  bet your so thrilled.

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  had an email from my RC MC and they said I am being discharge because I am having TX abroad and they will not help me however I will get the result in 7 day  when at the time they told me 4-6 week and now it 1 week  aghhhh but most of all happy to get the result in a week time before I start my TX in mid oct and whatever I needed to know after the result I will go private for the rest of blood test  or do I have blood test and send it off to penny serum as I was told it way cheaper then Dr Gorgy and Dr Gafar  but I will see what my GP will do for me.
Becky7 xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Oh so angry with this NHS.. Why they are discharging you? You are not going through MC investigation abroud. Just fertility treatments.. I will go back and argue your case and get the investigation going again..
Yes darling really looking forward to see you too. Will be lovely.. 
Love. Mxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh I know kuki as I will go to my GP once I get the result of my blood test of my RC MC then I will tell him to ring them and to argue for me  and for my GP to give me what I needed if there is a problem with the result.
I don't even know why are we paying for our tax if I can't get any help on NHS
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Just came back from school run. There will be a meeting at school onf riday morning. 9am. It should not take more than an hr or so.. So shall we say 11am for next friday morning?
Yes darling. You should fight and get most of the investigations on NHS.. I have not manage to get anything on NHS.. You should try at least your GP is helpful a bit.. Better than mine.. 
Mxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Ohhhhh school run  luv it  and yes of course darling 11am great with me and yes I will tell my GP what I think of NHS an what we all had to go through etc as I have been so calm and peaceful for the past 3 month in 4 year of tx and no one not even NHS is gonna get me down as I need to be calm for my next TX.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh yes yes.. Stay in that happy place.. And relax.. 
Lets hope you won't need their help at all.
This will be the one to get your baby.
Looking forward to friday morning.
Love. Mxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  have any of you had or heard of apimist with fresh royal jelly  it suppose to be good for fertility  mmmm
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hi ladies  

AF started this morning, about 2-3 days late. So tx begins! Getting scan Monday. Started back on the whey  . Just waiting for the green light from Penny to start taking the Valtrex-Doxy-Pred c*cktail


----------



## Kuki2010

Exciting HMB... Lots and lots of luck!!!!

I only took RJ Becky. Don't know Apimist.

Love. Mxxx


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

HMB - goodluck, hope you get your BFP this time     

Becky - I didn't take either RJ or Apimist but I know lots of ladies take both for egg quality. I tend to eat really good quality honey and I use 15+ Manuka honey if I feel I have a bug, so I figured that was  enough on the honey front for me. how are you getting along now? 

Kuki - how are the girls? Is Sasha feeding any better?

Poppy - looking forward to seeing you tomorrow, hope I am still ok to pop in to see you.

Di- hope you have had a great holiday and feel better now.

Tommi - how are you doing this week?

Sarah - any more news on your mum?

Isobel67 - you are PUPO so goodluck and hopefully you will post some good news for us soon!

Hello to everyone else........

I have just had a midwife appointment as this week is my 15th week, she found the heart beats on the doppler which was great.  Just holding out for my next scan which is on 8th Oct, so not too long to wait.

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies
Had the result of my recurret MC and all fine  aghhhhhhh what looking forward to find out the problem  so no problem there apart from bad luck  so he say.
How are you all.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Little B

ahhh, so here is everyone!

Just wanted to jump in and say hello to all, a huge congratulations  to Kuki on her second gorgeous daughter, the best of luck to HMB (I'll catch you on the cycle thread?) and many thanks to lovely Justine  .

AFM, looks like I might be having egg collection next week - all the weird details of my uncancelled cycle are on the Part 7 thread, I'll keep it light and happy here.

Bee


----------



## poppy40

Little B - lovely to see you over here  I still read the other thread but don't often get chance to post. Lots of      for EC - let us know how it goes x

Becky - what tests did they do? V frustrating when you don't have an answer as such  - are you heading back out to reprofit soon?

Kuki - hope everything is going really well - how is Sasha's feeding & reflux now?  

Justine - lovely to see you yesterday . Jake loves it when you come to visit! Will have to organise another get together soon x

HMB - sorry hun, just saw the bit about your scan  How did it go? Have you started your meds cocktail yet? 

Di - have a lovely holiday - sounds like you really need one with everything going on you poor thing 

Tommi - how are you doing? 

Sarah - hope Theo has fully recovered and your Mum is doing well 

Hello to Alexine, Fraggles, Posy, Hoping, Kizzy and anyone who is reading  xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey poppy  how lovely to hear from you  all I had the test from NHS recurret MC is Thrombophilias with 5 different blood test and all normal  aghhhhhhh .
Little B  oooooo not long to go for you  exciting
Becky7 xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Sorry to butt in as I lurk on this thread but don't post!

Becky - most people don't have anything show up in the NHS rmc tests. Mine came back normal for everything inc karotyping. So disheartening because you just need a treatable reason! I was advised to take 75mg aspirin to help with blood flow to the uterus - you could ask reprofit if they advise the same. However I find that most Drs tend to go down the 'bad luck' route or 'advanced maternal age' when trying to explain recurrent miscarriages - and failed IVF cycles too. Blah blah blah I'm sure yu've heard it all before like I have - just keep trying lots of the lovely ladies here have managed to get pregnant and so will you x


----------



## justineb

Little B - Welcome! Great to see you posting here. Goodluck with growing those follies, do eat lots of protein to help them grow! Let us know how you get on, especially if the other thread is quiet.

Chandlerino - Hi and welcome, hope you are Ok.

Poppy - it was great to see you and J & H. They are such lovely boys and J is a fab big brother! Thanks for the maternity clothes, so sweet of you.

Becky - they kept on telling me my losses and IVF failures despite 'text book cycles and lovely embryos' were because of my age........but I have immune issues (high NK cells and TNF alpha), also had hidden C and have a clotting problem called antiphosphalipid syndrome that is associated with miscarriage (this wasn't diagnosed until I was 43!! and it was picked up by a rheumatologist not a gyne or fertility doctor). If I had listened to them I would never had got to the bottom of my problems and I would have given up.....and I also have a subclinical hypothyroid issue that needed medication before fertility treatment would really have a chance. This cycle at Serum was the first time I had all of them addressed and we got lucky.  When they did the MC tests on you, did they do the tests for clotting issues? If not maybe talk to Reprofit to see if they do these? That way they can get a Clexane dose right. 

Hi to everyone else. I can't sleep again - well I have had a few hours but now have woken up and can't go back to sleep! Seems to be a nightly occurence...I now have to get up 2 or 3 times to pee........

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I went to see kuki and sasha  OMG she 1 lucky lady as she is absoutly gorgoues  and tiny  even kuki said she knackered  honestly she look fab lol. Well done kuki
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hiya

Poppy, yes,  , I have been taking the special c*cktail + whey  

Justine, are you uncomfortable, is that why you are waking up? I hope you get some better rest...

Little B, hope this cycle works out for you !!

I woke up with a sore throat today. Had intralipids and CD7 scan with Penny. All follies are still there, the largest is 9mm. Penny says we have a long way to go and doesn't want me to go back until Tuesday  . So we are going to Agistri tomorrow  . Not doing anything in Athens this afternoon/evening. Just drinking juice and sucking on throat lozengers from the pharmacy. Trying not to take much doliprane.  I'm to stop taking Decapetyl but continue gonal F. Pretty simple. ..


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Just rest.. Don't stress. Immunes must be down. Which is good. You don't want to raise them up.. just take it easy.. 
Sending billions of    for you/ your eggies..

Becky,
Thank you darling. Was lovely to see you again.. Come and see us after IUI.. Hopefully will be positive.. Just keep busy and get rid of that desperation feeling. It will be all okay..

Poppy,
It is a nightmare with the milk. The slow teat is too slow for her.. Medium she takes but she fights.. I do not know what to do.. Yes I do use Avent ones.. Just bought some more. I don't understand why they always come with slow teat not anything else.. The one you have got are they M?

Justine,
Just rest as much as you can. Even you can not sleep. Just close your eyes and try to meditate or use Cds etc.. That is what I used to try to do.. I have to say probably I am sleeping more now than when I was pregnant.. Doc kept saying it was my hormons making.. But of course it was preds as well. So so happy for you.. Just make yourself happy as much as you can so those miracles getting bigger and bigger.. Think of you everyday..

Sorry I dont 'come here that often.. Sasha is puking less now.. Doing so much better on the milk. I am on more Iron pills for anemic. My milk is coming more.. I am still fighting to do BFing.. There is a bit more milk now.. Not like normal..But a ibt more.. I am hoping it will get better as Sasha grows bigger.. We have put on weight this week so so relieved.. We are getting there.. Pooing is a problem now.. She is naping.. I will go and lie down on the sofa and just rest my eyes.. I ran out of energy now.. 

Love to you all. And keep on trying with more info.. You will have your darlings.. Don't give up your dream.

Kukixxx


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - ideally you need the Avent variflow teats with Enfamil AR as its thicker than normal formula. I have got a load of new ones (to fit classic bottle not the new natural ones) here I can send you as H is still on the 1month+ normal teats as anything faster aggravates his reflux. We will never get to use them so PM me if you want me to stick them in the post. The variflow have 3 different flows per teat indicated by the notches on the side and you line up the notch with the baby's nose so try the 1 setting first but you can move up to the 2 or 3 if you need to or when she gets bigger xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
Yes please. I have bought medium ones and they are not good for her either. 
I will pm you in the min. 
She puked again twice last night. I thought it was going away.. It was an awful nite.. She pooed and her bottom is cut.. I hate all these.. She sufferes so much.. 
Thank you.. I hope H is doing well? I am hoping reflux to go away but it is not gooing to happen for a long time sin't?
Love. Mxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh no poor sasha  oh kuki how heartbreaking  Hope something will help her very soon
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, thanks, really, so much...I was kinda hoping that this means my immunes are down enough to behave. Sore throat went away, but I am a little congested still, so it's sort of a cold now. Was soooo exhausted that I slept a lot today in Athens. I am on 10mg Pred/day which is not a lot but hopefully it's doing the trick, along with Valtrex and doxy, the other ingredients for the 'fertility c*cktail'   . And drinking that whey! Also lots of juice due to the cold. Anyway, enough on all that, I'm sorry that the BFing is still not working all the time. How long does Sasha sleep at night? 3 hours at a time? 

Cheers everybody!


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Hi ya, take it easy on juice. We do not want so much acid in our body for precious embies.. Hahhaha
Doxy and Valtrex do act like fighters in the body..Which sort of brings the body down.. Tyr to rest as much as well as just stop stressing.. So your body balance it all before EC/ET...

If it is a good night; we go to sleep at 11 till 2/3 than wakes up 6/7.. And during morning she sleeps long snoozes and not much in the evening specially after 7ish.. She is up till 10/11.. Where I am exhausted.. And it is a struggle.. But coping.. Some tiem she has a 30/45min nap around 5/6pm. I tyr to go lie down with ehr.. While Lara watches her dvd allowence.. One dvd a day.. 

Any idea how long more you are going to stay in Athens?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki! I love that px of Lara and Sasha  . About 3 hours at a time for sleep. You must be exhausted. How much does little Sasha weigh now? Brilliant idea to nap with her while Lara is busy  . 

I did try and drink a bit of juice over the weekend, but not much anymore. Feel much more energetic today, the cold is going away. Thanks! It is pretty relaxing here. Monday, I slept half the day  . Went to a great museum today. 

Had my scan this morning/CD11 and there are 2 follies on the left, 12 & 17mm. The lining is 7.7mm and estrogen level is 200. She wants me to come back tomorrow for another scan. We are close, but probably need a couple more days still to grow. I'm guessing the earliest for EC would be Friday....I may have DH come back this weekend. 

Hi there, Becky, Justine, Little B, Poppy, SarahEssex, Chandlerino, Carnivaldiva, Dyellowcar!


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

HMB, happy to hear you feel better and about your follies. It would be great if you can get DH back out for EC and a fresh sample!

Kuki, hope you have more good nights coming your way!

Little B, was so sorry to read that they cancelled your cycle AGAIN!  

Hope all of you others are ok

J xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  did you know the clinic in Czech reprognessie success rate of OE is 52%  or it that too good to be true
Becky7 xx


----------



## Little B

52% of OE for which age group? I am packing my bags and heading to Czech!

I'm waiting to start my period and getting one ore cycle in before I turn 46 in 5 weeks time. Forty-freaking-six. Horrifying.

HMB how are your follicles doing?

and Poppy, is that your son in your avatar photo? He is gorgeous! Call Mothercare's ad agency immediately!


Bee


----------



## poppy40

Little B - aww thanks - yes that's him! Now that's a good idea, he could start earning his keep   Got everything crossed for your next cycle - keep us updated  

HMB - any news on EC, is it tomorrow - hope everything goes really well & you get fantastic fertilisation  

Becky - blimey that sounds good but afraid I don't know anything about the Czech clinics x

Kuki - beautiful pic of your girls, how are things? Hope the teats arrived ok xx

Justine - how are you feeling hun, has the itching calmed down? Is your scan next week? Hope you're getting some decent sleep 

All ok here, have started my Christmas shopping already so I can send stuff to my parents to be hidden away  The boys are finally getting over their viruses so fingers crossed we can have everyone well for at least a week or so although got flu jabs at weekend 

Hello to Neema, Di, Sarah, CD, Chandlerino, HopingX & anyone else lurking  xx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes ladies  I think 52% is good to be true but I am still not seeing any success on their site yet  mmmmmm will keep looking and going to reprofit in about 2/3 week  exciting for me
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hi everybody  

Thanks for the support! At the scan yesterday, the lining was 11mm and the follies are 16&18mm. So all is well. I did another Gonal F shot late that morning and pregnyl trigger last night. EC is at 8am Saturday  . I asked Penny if i could take cold medicine or antihistamine so I could breath better at night (didn't sleep well from stuffy nose on Wed). She said yes. So i got nuprofen cold & flu from the pharmacy. I won't take it tomorrow on EC and hopefully won't need it the rest of the week. I want to avoid taking ibuprofen when the embies are in me! We are going to do 3dt, already talked to Penny about it. That's what she prefers and it's totally fine with me. DH is coming back for the weekend. He arrives in an hour. We missed each other. He is going to take care of me after EC.  I guess we didn't need that frozen sample after all  . Lots of money goes into all this, doesn't it? Changed my flight and lodging to go home next Wed. 

Becky, it's getting to be time for your tx! 

Poppy, I already started Christmas shopping too. I pretty much finished with my sisters kids, but still lots to go. I don't like doing it all in December.


----------



## BECKY7

Oh HMB  wow your lining and the size of your follies are fab  how exciting for your EC tomorrow and how sweet of your DH to come for the weekend  oooooooo
Yes I start my clomid on my next cycles which is either thur/fri 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Little B

the cost of all of this is staggering, isn't it. I keep telling DH, when he asks who's going to pay for all of this, the baby is! I've promised him a child so adorable he'll have his own chat show at age 5. No pressure.

Such great news for you HMB- 16 and 18 for the win!

And Becky, are you going just to check it out, or are you cycling already?

Bee


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Lots and lots of luck for tom!!! Sending billions of    ..

Becky,
It is probably true but how it is calculated and which age group it belongs to? Without knowing all these it is difficult to compare to all the others.

Poppy,
No teats yet.. Lets see when they turn up.. We had awful last 3 days. Colds. Lara coped fine. She had it first and Than me.. I was coping till Sasha got it.. And panic. Today is her 3rd day. But it was hell of 2 nites.. Was so scary.. She could not breath and it seems she does not know how to breath by her nose. At 2pm today I will go to emergency GP. I want him to have a look at her not just cold but apperantly she has got umbilical Granuloma. And think it is infected. Yellow/green things coming through.. I hope he won't give her ABs.. I don't know how we will cope.. But lets see.. MW told me to put salk on it and repeat it in 12 hrs.. Well lifleat she gave me says the same thing. I did not do it.. Got scared.. There is already discharge I would rather GP to have a look and than we do what we have to do.. I never seen something like this.. Or did not know this happens.. Apperantly it does.. Do you know what it is?

Littlebee,
Will be a amazing child!! They always are!   



Love to you all. 

Kukixxx


----------



## BECKY7

No ladies I am still going to reprofit  just curious about the other clinic and I will start my IUI on my next cycles but hopefully we won't need to while trying natural as been having lot of cramping since my 2nd peak  which is quite weird for me
Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - oh no bless her afraid I don't know anything about the umbilical infection - how did you get on at GP? I posted the teats first class on Tues so they should have arrived by now   Got proof of postage but don't imagine Royal Mail will be able to do much - let me know if they do turn up. H has had so many colds, DS1 keeps picking viruses up at school and of course they will pretty much catch everything - they have both been ill for pretty much the last 2 months between them 

Little B - lol great plan 

HMB - lots of luck for tomorrow    

Have a great weekend everyone  xx


----------



## justineb

HMB - goodluck for Ec tomorrow, will be thinking of you and hoping and praying you get your BFP

Kuki - so sorry to hear you have all been ill with a bug. How did you get on at the docs? I did a google search and it does seem they use salt to treat the umblical problem
see http://www.institute.nhs.uk/hia_-_other_submissions/other_submissions/umbilical-granulomas-are-just-a-pinch-of-salt.html

LittleB - will PM you

Becky - goodluck when you start your Clomid.

Poppy - hi - tell Jake we do have boars near the cottage - the verges at the end of the lane looks like they have been rotivated (it's the snout action!) and tell him the baby ones have spots like bambi....but they are mostly nocturnal so we don't see them often, we just see the mess from their truffling!

I have a scan on Monday to check on progress with the haematoma....... fingers x

J xx

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello friends,
HMB,
Thinking of you!!    

Justine,
Thank you hun. Yes I am going to do this salt treatment tonight and tomorrow morning. But I think it has passed stageof this treatment working. Already yellow discharge coming from it. Dr. said we wait till 6 weeks app. He was not my own GP.. He said there is another treatment for it some kind of metal knife or something like that. He said to me. Your GP will advice.. So lets wait and see if Salt treatment does not work. 
Everyting cross for monday scan!!!   

Poppy,
The teats arrived. Postman must have been left them outside the door. Sister and her girlfriend came this afternoon and they brough them in... Thank you so much. I put 3 into strelizer. I will use them tonight. Thank you for the little note.. You are a total darling! Thank you soo much.. I think I don't have to buy anymore teats from now on..   
Argh you poor darlings. That is what everybody telling me.. Sasha will be ill all the time this rate.. Nightmare.. Well at least 2 months above I will be able to use Calpol. Dr. Would not give any at this age.. Just using nasal sprays on her nose. And Olbas oil all over the cot. And vics on masalin on her pillow.. Think it helps a bit but eventually she gets bunged up again. Cough is starting.. I am cauging badly now so I think she will be the same.. She has been sleeping a lot during the day today. I am preparing myself to a demading eveining. she seems to be wake from 5 till 10.30 or so.. How I will change this I do not know.. But as long as she is healthy I don't mind.. We will get there some how.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixxxx


----------



## HMB

Hiya, just wanted to let you know that I had ET today--2 grade 1 embies!!!!! woohoo! They are really good this time! I was thinking about what I added/did differently this time. I think it comes down to mainly chinese herbs & resveratrol (2x250mg). We also started stims on CD3 as opposed to later, using Gonal F, but I don't think stimms would contribute to the Grade 1 & no DNA frag status. It of course helped the embies grow along with my other secret weapons   (i.e. whey, voltrax, pred, doxy). I also took decapeptyl for 4 days. So I am Pupo  

Kuki, is BF getting a little better? Is Sasha gaining a little weight? xx


----------



## justineb

HMB - congrats on being PUPO and having such lovely embies, all your hard work has paid off!      

Kuki - hope you are all getting better and BF is getting better too! 

I have a stinking cold now so ther must be one doing the rounds...but the good news is things were looking much better at my 16 week scan yesterday (there was no visible area of bleeding anymore!)......I am so happy about this.    Both babies were ok and measuring roughly the right size for dates....and they think we have two little boys but will confirm at the 20 week scan.

I hope you are all doing ok.

Justine


----------



## alexine

HMB that's so fab!!    An inspiration for me that it can be done....sending lots of sticky    !!

Justine great news!   I'm so glad to hear the haematoma is shrinking...what a relief! Take care with the cold! 

Kuki hang in there with Sasha it sounds like it has been really tough recently for you both.  

I'm so pleased for you all....it gives me a boost that I might not be cooked just yet! 

Take care everyone! 

xxA


----------



## Little B

lots of good vibes here, assuming little Sasha gets better and lets her mother sleep.

Possibly two boys, Justine, that's so great. We have a few sets of boy twins in our extended family and they always seem to get along so well, when they're not killing each other  . So glad the haematoma is on its way out.

Becky, keep us posted.


AFM, I think AF may finally have come back from her extended vacation so I shall begin.... something. Long protocol, I believe.


Bee


----------



## justineb

Little B - good luck for when you get going. Hope this cycle is better than the last!  I think it's good I may have two of the same sex as we live in a rural area so there's not that many kids close by, they can keep each other amused (playing or fighting I guess!!)

Becky - have you started yet?

HMB, hope you and your lovely cargo have a nice homecoming!

Justine xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Delighted with your news. Wonderful bleeding is over.. Now maybe you can a bit enjoy being pregnant. And I know how impossible that is.. 

HMB,
Are you back yet? Thinking of you..

Becky,
I think you are still here no?

I need help. We r doing really badly. Reflux is better I think. Cold is worse but real problem is tummy cramps/colic.. Last 4 days been hell. Stars at 5pm and goes on till 10-11pm.. I cry with her. She is in agony when it is happenning. The cry is just unbearable. Anyadvice. Do you think something I am doing causing the pain? I have used Gripe water in last 4 days. And I bf her all nite and kept her goin through sleep so not winded her. Do u think this is caused the colic? Poppy any advice.
Argh ladies just having a really bad time. All okay till 5pm.. Than it starts and does not stop till 10-11pm.. I don't know what to do.. I dread the evenings.. Tom comes in about 7-8ish.. Where it seems goes into the worse bit.. Sasha gets all the wind out and just passes out poor little thing.. It is just horrible.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  oh poor sasha  could you not go to your doctor or hospital to check everything  I really hope the other ladies and mum could give you a better advice then please  as I know the feeling of the baby crying etc  and yes I am here as just started my cycle and flight are booked for next Sunday  so all fine  oh I so wish I could offer better advice for her and you.

Justine  how wonderful to hear that wonderful new  now you can start to relax a lot more hopefully.

HMB  how you being pupo  and hope you are all sorted.

Little b  thank you and my cycle are here after my massage yesterday as that seem to do the trick  so not long to go for you too.

Tommy  are you ok.

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks ladies. I got home safely on Wednesday evening. DH came to pick me up (and carry my stuff   ). So far, so good. Haven't been out much. Slept 9 hours last night. 

Kuki, that sounds awful. I wish I had some advice. My best source for baby stuff is my best friend who god lots of Dr advice and read books. She used the schedule, which worked beautiful as her babies were happier than others and didn't cry as much as their bodies had a routine. But I don't remember her having to deal with coelic...Staying up all night BFing doesn't sound very good though....you too will end up completely nocturnal .


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - you poor love, sounds horrendous. We had colic as well as reflux - it's a nightmare combination . Have you tried colief? You can get it from most pharmacies and also on Amazon (Amazon & Boots are usually cheaper). It is v expensive so I would ask your GP if they can px it - ours was v good & gave it on px as it can cost up to £13 for a tiny bottle which only lasts about 4 days  Justine also recommended an infant probiotic for Harry which definitely helped his tummy - this one is really good http://www.amazon.co.uk/BioCare-Infantis-Powder-60g/dp/B005OI7WZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350040453&sr=8-1 Be careful with the dose (1/4 teaspoon a day) though as too much can cause a sore tummy, it also needs to be kept in the fridge once its opened. Baby massage can also help - there should be stuff online you can look up & a lot of the local children's centres now run courses. Take care & hope things get better v soon xx


----------



## justineb

Kuki    If you are BF, maybe try eating really simple foods for a bit and avoid anything really spicy incase that is adding to the problem. Also my ex's Italian sister used to use small amounts of a dilute camomile tea in a bottle if things were bad for her baby - not sure if anyone else has tried this? She used to say it was good. Hope things get better!

Poppy - hi - hope you have had a good week with the boys! I am still coldy......Drs say I have a chest infection and asthma flare so they say no more work for 2 more weeks!

HMB - hope the 2ww wait is being kind to you!

Hello to everyone else!

Justine xx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - was going to ask if you were going back to work. Hope you feel better soon   - did they give you anything for your chest infection? Have you had your flu jab yet? Had mine last week and did feel a bit rough after it but may have been because they gave me a pneumonia one at same time - I was fine with just the flu jab when I was heavily preg. H has got yet another virus which has gone straight to his chest - hoping its short lived as he seems to have had a never-ending run of them poor thing 

HMB - when is OTD? Keeping everything crossed for you  

Little B - can't believe your clinc, that's bang out of order   - would definitely move to somewhere else 

Becky - how are things?

Hello to Alexine, Di, Neema, CD, Chandlerino, Sarah  

I've started doing some work again this week, feels a bit strange & would rather be doing fun things with Harry but DH is swamped with a load of work and he's already working around the clock & looking after my client as well as all of his. A friend of mine is going to look after H for half a day a week and my Mum will also help out now & again. Trying to fit some in during the evenings & nap times as need to do bits & pieces throughout the week.

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
thank you hun. I will go and get Colief. Sasha's 6 weeks check next week. I can ask GP to giv eme if it works/helps.
Poor H.. Goodness it never ends..  We just have to be strong and keep on going.. Take good care of you and the boys.. 

Justine,
Yes I am very careful with what I am eating today.. I gaveh er some gripe water and in last 2hrs she farted cosntantly.. Can not believe howmuch wind she has got.. It must be something I am eating causing all these.. I BF'ed her all night. So it has to be what I am eating or drinkiing.. I am very careful normally. But today I will change the dieat see if that will help her.. 
Forget work and look after you Justine.. Eat well. 

Have a wonderful wknd all..

Love. Mxxx


----------



## justineb

Kuki - Poor little thing! I found this, it may help sort out what to cut back on to see if it makes any difference

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/breastfeeding/breastfeedingdiet/

Justine


----------



## poppy40

Kuki  - I've got a friend who is bf her baby who has awful reflux and she's found that excluding dairy and soya from her own diet has really helped along with the reflux meds. Think she has Oatly instead of normal cows milk - may be worth cutting back to see if it helps. If you completely exclude dairy & soya though you would need to check its ok with your GP and take some calcium supplements. 

My GP thinks a lot of the horrible viruses which are around are due to our damp, crappy summer and of course we're now heading towards winter - joy! x


----------



## HMB

Poppy, my OTD is 20 Oct which is a Saturday. I think I'll stick to it so I can to the second test on Monday, Fri-Sun is hard to do. Still feeling positive and optimistic. Just sent DH out to buy another tub of whey, since I shouldn't carry it  

Kuki I hope you figure out what's bothering Sasha within a week.


----------



## alexine

Kuki my doc prescribed in Canada prevacid for M's reflux. I'm not sure what the equivalent drug name would be in the UK but it was in liquid form and worked right away. The chemist had to mix a compound.     

HMB sending you lots of       !

Take care everyone!  

xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you ladies.

Coleif working a treat. And gripe water all day long and we have a swing made out a sling in our kitchen door.. And that is the magic.. 

Roll on next 2 months...

Mxx


----------



## HMB

Victory, Kuki! Hope you get a little more rest


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
How are you feeling? What are you upto?

Justine,
Thank you for the link. It is great.. I need to take it easy on fennel tea. I was drinking a lot.. for BF.. Well now I have my milk.. I will try to keep it to 2/3..

Mxxx


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - fab news! Both of mine were on colief for a while  Are you still using any Enfamil AR? - just checking that Sacha's not on infant gaviscon or ranitidine with it if so as they counteract how it works with the acid in the tummy. We had a swing and several baby slings - was the only way to get H to sleep when he was tiny & really struggling with his reflux  x


----------



## Little B

hope you and your little one are sleeping now, Kuki!


----------



## HMB

Hi, nothing to report. Only unusual symptom was burning urine twice over the weekend, but that's gone now. I have rested/taken naps a couple times and had an increased appetite. Just have to not go crazy before testing on Saturday!!!   Did my last pregnyl boost today.


----------



## Daisychain1985

HMB,super congrats on being Pupo ,well done,come on embies,grow and stick,lots of pma and love   

Poppy your son is just so adorable,glad your all doing well  

Kuki sorry to hear your having a hard time,hope the meds keep on Working  

Di hi hon hope your on the way to recovery,hugs  

Justine,you must be so relieved the bleeding has stopped ,try to enjoy the ride,rest as much as you can  

Hi Becky ,Akexine,Tommi,Lj,neema ,lindz ,hoping Xxx 

Hi ladies,I'm doing ok,Theo is getting so big 17lbs now,my mum is doing good too Xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Lovely to hear from you and glad Theo and mum doing are well.. Great news.. 

Poppy,
Just Enfamil A-R. No other meds.. Enfamil and Colief working a treat. And Gripe water.. 
Our swing is very primitive. I need to buy or creat a better swing some how.. 

HMB,
Make you and your embies happy.. Eat and rest and stay in happy space.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Isobel67

Hello Ladies

I thought I'd pop on to say hello - good to hear from a lot of old faces.  Justine pointed me in the right direction after the debacle with the other thread.

Kuki - hope things are getting better with Sasha & thanks for your PM.

Justine - thought I'd just say hello on here too   

HMB - hang in there - not long to go now.  Have you got any HPT in the house?  I didn't buy any until the day before - it was the only way that I'd be able to resist.

Poppy - I can't believe that Harry is so big.  It doesn't seem any time at all since you were reporting that you were pregnant.

Sarah - I'm glad to hear that your mum is doing well.  It's so worrying when they have a major illness.

CarnivalDiva - how are you getting on?  Any more thoughts about going to use your FE?

Hi to Lindz, Alexine and anyone else that I might have missed off.

AFM - I'm pregnant!!!  Following in Justine's footsteps, I headed off to Serum in July and had a hysteroscopy.  We then went back in September and did an ivf cycle.  Tested positive on 2/10 and currently jabbing myself with injections of gestone and clexane.  I look a right mess!!Currently worrying about every little twinge and blood result - no doubt the same as each of you have before me.  I'm hoping that we have a happy outcome - am trying to stay positive.  Go for my first scan next week to see how many we've got in there.  I'll let you know when we find out.

Hope everyone is keeping well.

Isobel x


----------



## HMB

Kuki, thanks so much. Will focus on happy   and eating    

Isobel. Thanks. I think i have some real cheapo HPTs but I'd rather do the blood test so there is no doubt, if you know what I mean. So bHgC and progesterone tests for me on Saturday....Glad you are doing soooo well! Clexane does leave ugly bruises  . Scan already? Fantastic!


----------



## Kuki2010

Isobel,
What a fantastic news!!! Stay positive.. I know how difficult it is.. Goodness I remember the waiting for scan. Was worse than the 2WW.. 

HMB,
Good luck for saturday. Is it fast or slow  going? My 2WW always draged.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Isobel such great news!    Hang in there! An inspiration...my plan is to go to Serum in the new year. You ladies are sure giving me a boost! 

HMB thinking of you and sending lots of     for Sat!

Hello Kuki Justine Sarah Poppy LittleB Becky Tommi! 

Keep well everyone!
xxA


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone
Isobel- it's great to see more good news!

HMB- goodluck for when you test 3 sleeps to go, hope you are holding strong.    

Kuki, so pleased Sasha was doing a little better.

Alexine - keep positive hun...any news on when you will get fibroid dealt with?

Poppy - hope you and boys are getting better.

Sarah - Great news all is ok with theo and your mum!

Love Justine


----------



## alexine

Thanks Justine! I can get the surgery done here in Canada in early Jan which is good news. The fibroid isn't big but it's in the uterine cavity so not good....I will be 43 in Dec.  
I wish I had had one more year.....

keep well everyone!   
xxA


----------



## justineb

Alexine

Goodluck and keep your chin up......... Don't even think about your age!! I have 3 fibroids - but they are in the wall...... I did have a polyp removed from the cavity last December via my Serum hysto (seems to have helped this time!).  Are you going to try your frosties first, or try a Serum cycle first with your frosties as back up?

J xxx


----------



## alexine

Justine thanks....I'm hanging in.   Although my day 2 embies that I made this summer were of good quality I'm not hanging too much on them. I think I will go for a round with Penny and if that doesn't work then I would go back for my day 2's. Crazy!  For some reason I feel that if I have a go with Penny I will have cycled at a clinic that will have done their best for me. I did have very good care in Victoria this summer but I don't think the doc was the protocol whiz that Peny is.

To be honest I'm pretty fried. A lot going on for me on the family front that has been challenging. My mum has being diagnosed with bi polar disorder but not taking her meds. It's been really hard...she is sick but has been really mean and nasty to me over the last while...I won't get into all the details but I'm feeling pretty low overall...my self esteem is bruised. 

Anyway I'm trying to keep my eye on the ball! Little M is 18 months this week!  I'm very very lucky to be her mum. 

Thanks for listening to my indulgent me post!

You courageous ladies give me hope that I can give it another go too!  

Take care everyone!
xxA


----------



## HMB

Alexine, that is very stressful news about your Mom. I know what you mean about dealing with a Mom who is moody or having tantrums   . Hang in there hun. Hopefully she will take her meds...  I think your timing is great. 43 yrs young. Great plan A an B!!!!

Justine, worried about your iron levels/anemia. That does not seem good. hope new pills work better. xxx

SarahEssex, wow theo is getting big!!


----------



## justineb

Alexine    makes sense to me, I think I might keep the frosties in reserve too. What amazes me about Penny @ Serum is that she does put people on very different protocols, Isobel, HMB and I had all had very different despite being similar ages. Isobel down regged, I did short protocol with one set of stimms, HMB did mild stimms but with different meds................she kinds of tweaks it but also listens if you say xx has worked better in the past etc. Just voice your opinions as much as you can. It must be very hard with your mum, I guess you have to try to think its the condition not her (easier said than done I know), my OH's mum had dementia - and said and did some awful stuff, he was always hoping for a sorry in moments of lucidity but it never came sadly and he had to come to terms with it all as part of her disease. Keep strong for your beautiful daughter! 

HMB, am taking the pills (feel a bit better since I have started on the high dose!!), hope today doesn't drag on too much and you stay away from the pee sticks!    

Hellos to everyone

Love J xxxx


----------



## alexine

HMB we are rooting for you and your embies big time!      Hang in there! How are you doing?
xxA


----------



## HMB

Thanks so much Alexine, I need all the support I can get   

Yep, my protocol was sort of a flare with decapeptyl for about 4 days and gonal F 150 (although I screwed up the dose twice and did 75   ). My embies were perfect, better than in June (which were good).


----------



## Isobel67

Hmb - sending lots of positive vibes for tomorrow. 

Fingers crossed for a positive result. 

Sorry no more personals - off to bed!!

X


----------



## alexine

Good luck tomorrow HMB!      
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Thinking of you. Mxx


----------



## HMB

Did it!!!!

Reporting in: 335 ui HcG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Progesterone report later.

I would not have gotten here without all of you!!!!!


----------



## blonde_one

Felicitations! Congrats! 

I'm not really a regular here, not 100% sure to try again.... we're enjoying the girls but both would love more.... just scared.  As my age is getting a bit scary.... I'm loving the positives here  x


----------



## BECKY7

OMG HMB that is fab news  oh congrats  bet your on high now knowing it was worth it and your number sound fab too  and hope to hear the progesterone number soon
Congrats again
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

OMG!!!! You did it!!! Weldone!!!
Delighted with that HCG.. 
Fantastic news.. Just manage to come ing.. 
Wonderful!!! Made my day...
Mxxxx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Kuki, Becky and Blondone  .

Progesterone is: 50.1 ng/ml. Sound good so far? Penny said it was great. I know it needs to be over 20, so that's done  . We'll see how it does on Monday when i go bak for HcG. 

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT    

Hope more of you are about to follow!!


----------



## alexine

Whooo hooooo!!! That is so great HMB so pleased for you!      
xxA


----------



## justineb

HMB - Such fantastic news, I am over the moon for you        

Love Justine xx


----------



## poppy40

just flying by to say OMG HMB! - what fantastic news! - absolutely thrilled for you & what brilliant figs       Huge congrats  xx


----------



## dillydolly

Where is the best place to get Q10, propolis and royal jelly? Are there any good online sources?

Thanks


----------



## HMB

Poppy40, thanks so much! 

Justine, thanks for being there for me!

Alexine, thanks for your support and all your pm's! Your turn next!

Thanks to all your support and helpful advice and experience, it made the difference


----------



## Daisychain1985

HMB wow super fantastic well done          Xxxxx


----------



## hopingx

well done HMB wonderful news!


----------



## Fraggles

HMB just seen your news congratulations. xxx

Now I might be mad as I had decided I was going to do DE then someone went and said something to me which has sort of unsettled me. I am 45 in May and someone asked why I wasn't doing OE. Realistically I think it is nigh on impossible to get pregnant at 45 does anyone know any IVF people who got a BFP at 45?

Am away on holiday at the moment but will post more when back xxx

xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Frag glues
HMB did use her egg at 45 and you just congrats to her lol   
Enjoy
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Fraggles
I think there may be a couple of people who have has success recently at a similar age. Try the serum thread.
The chances are slim with your own eggs but maybe try once and then try donor. See what the different clinics say. I guess it depends on you some people just want to go with donor as success is higher, some want to try with their own


----------



## justineb

Dillydolly, i got my CoQ10  from Lamberts Heathcare, 200mg tablets and I took 3 a day. It was quite good value compared to others.  I didn't take Royal Jelly or Propolis.

Justine


----------



## poppy40

Isobel - just got chance to read back & saw the amazing news on your BFP!! Huge congrats, I'm over the moon for you!        When is your first scan? x

Dillydolly - I got my CoQ10 from Healthspan (online) and also a few other vits like Vit D etc. Didn't use Royal Jelly or Propolis either x

Justine - H still has a bad tummy, back to triple nappies again  Any tips on what would be good to give him food wise? Have tried bland foods & boiled potato and he doesn't really have dairy except for his milk because of the reflux. Also no good with banana. He seemed to be a bit better on Friday but didn't last - has been over a week now & we're starting to get cabin fever  xx


----------



## Tommi

Just popped on to say huge congrats HMB! Absolutely fabulous news! 

Hi to everyone else  

Txx


----------



## HMB

Thanks so much SarahEssex, Tommi, Fraggles and Hoping x !!!!   ...Still can't believe it...

Fraggles, Penny treated me empirically for immunes during the cycle -- valtrex, ABs/doxy, prednisolone (steroids) and folic acid 5mg (not the smaller amount). She did what seems to be a flare protocol of stimms for my eggs (OE baby!) with decapeptyl and gonal F (only 150/day). I had 5 follies on CD3. 

Dillydolly I got royal jelly from the pharmacy or Amazon. I took a hig dose of CoQ10 for about a month in the summer but ran out before the tx....


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 
Had scan today on CD11 and got 2 follies 20-25 and lining is 11 and I ovulate today  aghhhhh when my CBM still say high not smiley (bl##y CBM) so I am having DIUI today at 2pm.
Met lovely aly chand at the waiting room like she say  and we gonna meet up later after my IUI.
Done my trigger an hour ago and already am feeling dull pain and waiting to have my IUI in an hour time  
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Fantastic Becky!!! So exciting! Gonna work this time!!!!!!!!  

Got my results back: HcG 882 and progesterone is 46.2ng. That's down from Saturday when it was 50.1. Any thoughts? Probs a single, not twins?


----------



## Diesy

Becky, just letting you know your inbox is full    Good luck for 2pm!  Woohoo!


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you HMB and praying my sweetie will stick and start staying in my belly all the way till they are born.
I can't really help about progesterone  maybe more pressie needed is the only thing I can think of but I am sure other ladies will help you along.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey diesy  have empty my inbox and thank you for letting me know
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2221189/New-IVF-screening-turn-fertility-clock-10-years-picking-embryos-likely-develop-healthy.html

Wonder whether to believe that or not
Becky7 xx

/links


----------



## Diesy

HMB  - omg that's awesome!  Fantastic news!    

Oh dear, I'm in the a pickle if anyone can help me out here.  Just had a scan with identical results as Becky, I'm on CD 10.  I was going to head to clinic tomorrow for IUI, get there after lunch but am worried I'm going to ovulate before I get there.  Anyone been in this situ?  I have cetrotide to stop ovulation, should I take that?  

No flight booked yet, price is obviously hitting a high note.  

 Diesy xx

PS  Np Becky, popular gal!  PM on it's way


----------



## HMB

Thanks Diesy.

Is your clinic Reprofit? If so why not call and find out what they want you to do. If they are really worried, I guess you need to get on a flight today....


----------



## BECKY7

Yes diesy I think HMB is right  called the clinic and see what they say and get your **** here now regard to the price of your flight lol  as I know you will regret it.
Dr stephan said 3 min so better go to the toilet now 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Diesy

Lovely news HMB, really happy for you!  

I can't get a flight today, I'm in Scotland, I can't get out of London either, I can't get to London in time.  The only flight I can get is tomorrow arriving at the clinic after lunch.  Clinic have just emailed -  say do pregnyl now and have IUI tomorrow am.  They say my 25 follie must be a cyst because it's too big.  That means I'd only have one eggie at 19.  It's so confusing.    I'm only on CD 10!!!  Agghhh!

Thanks Becky, you're a star!  Good luck!!!


----------



## BECKY7

All done for me  and gonna have a snooze as feel like I got cold coming  aghhhhh go away.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Becky and Diesy - Goodluck  both of you      

Justine


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies
Just wondered if anyone had some advise please. I am 26 weeks now and a week ago had some blood in discharge. I went to hospital and they did a scan to confirm baby is ok. Given my age and prev mc though I was worried. Again today when wiping there was some blood. The doc again did a scan and said baby was ok. He said something about maybe next time checking the cervix and maybe needing progesterone but to be honest no explanation. Any idea what I should bE asking or what this could be a sign of? My diabetes blood test a week ago was borderline


----------



## Chandlerino

HMB - congrats - have been following your journey!

Diesy - breathe chick - get a flight tomorrow. Dont stress too much. Have you tried flights into bratislava or prague - you could get the bus easily from prague - DH and I did a day trip there yesterday. Dont know if maybe trying manchester or birmingham instead of london might make a difference?

Not sure if u r coming on your own or when Becky is leaving but if you want some moral support I am in Brno staying at the Cryo. xx

scan today showed no polyp so dont know what UK clinic were on about. 4 follies- egg collection prob sat which means I will be here until next tues. Have to be back at work on wed so it will have to be a 3 day transfer....... hope lucks on my side and it will be worth it xx


----------



## poppy40

hopingx - sorry hun can't help  Would be worth posting on the midwife thread to see what they would advise - let them know you are based overseas http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=176.0

Chandlerino, Becky & Diesy - lots of luck to you all    

Justine - thanks for PM - half term this week so going to be a bit manic!

xx


----------



## dillydolly

Hoping
Can you speak to your midwife?
It's scary when you see blood but you have been checked out by the doc and scan was okay! Also you are past 24 weeks which is a good thing!
Have you been doing too much?


----------



## hopingx

Thanks, I have posted on the midwife site and will see what happens. Don't think I have been overdoing it but maybe I will take  it easy for the next few days. Hopefully it will be ok


----------



## Tommi

Oh my goodness things are really happening on here! Good luck Becky! And Diesy... whatever you decide, good luck!        

Hoping - take it easy  

Good luck Chandlerino!

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Tommi  hiya  how are you and thank you so much  went out for pizza with chandlerino  we had a laugh  Needed that lol.
Hoping  make sure you rest a bit more.
HMB  have ou spoke to penny yet.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Just saying hello and sending all you ladies lots of      !
Things are cooking for us old gals!   
xxA


----------



## HMB

Chandlerino, thanks  . Your follies sound great. Are you going for another scan tomorrow or Thursday?

Becky, yes, exchanged messages with Penny. My numbers are good, she said not to worry about progesterone as it fluctuates. 

Asking around about good pregnancy books. Any recommendations? Best Friend's Guide? What you should expect when expecting? Will find out about French ones too. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I have books but there were not great but I used below and was just enough for me.

http://www.baby2see.com/development/index.html

I am so happy for your!!!!

Come on my dear friends; rest of you to follow!! It is going to happen just a matter in time..

Love to you all.

Kukixx

/links


----------



## HMB

Thanks Kuki, great site


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies

Very inspired by the good news on here!

I hope everyone is doing well.  

Sorry for the long "me" post...

I'm having a bit of a tricky time with doctors (say no more!). The last GP I saw (my lovely GP has been off sick since the day after my miscarriage so I saw a locum last week) wants me to have a thrombophilia screen. I was a bit annoyed that he didn't suggest this 8 weeks ago but have just found out that you have to wait 8 weeks after a miscarriage to be screened. GP's thinking is that I shouldn't wait to have 3 miscarriages because of my age. However my clinic has said I should wait until I've had 3 miscarriages before testing. Have to say that makes absolutely no sense to me. I'll be 43 in a few weeks. Each miscarriage costs about £5,500. Why on earth would I wait to rule out something that could save so much heartache and expense? 

So, if I take my GP's advice rather than the clinic, I've been told that I have to be referred to a haematologist as the GP can't order the tests. But when I spoke to my private health care company they said that the GP should order the tests and only when the results are available should I see a haematologist if necessary. I'm stuck in the middle at the moment. If I wait for the NHS it is likely to be Jan at the earliest for an initial consultation. 

I was hoping to cycle again in early November but I guess that's unlikely now. Just waiting to hear back from PCT about who orders the tests. I get totally different advice from different docs. I don't know if I need them, but would absolutely kick myself if I go ahead with another cycle of IVF and the same thing happens. Any advice from you wise ladies?

Thank you!

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi tommi
My GP said I have to have 3 MC before they do some test on me and I had to wait 2 week for consult on NHS then I had I think 5/6 blood test and then she said I had to wait 8 week for the result from NHS. 1 week later the consult email me saying they can no longer to help me and they had to discharge me because I was having IUI  abroad  huh and that my GP will have the result within a week  which I thought it fab as better then waiting for 8 week and in my GP computer there is a letter from the consult saying I have been complaining that I had 3 MC  aghhhhhhh cause I would blahhhhhhhhh complaining about it  but the result of my test thrombophillia come normal and the rest of the result is normal  aghhhhhh.
So go and have the test on NHS and why on earth would they make you wait till jan.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Becky. What a mess it all is! PCT just got back to me saying there's no point in seeing a consultant before I've had the blood tests done. That makes sense to me. What can a consultant say without any results?! Don't know why GP is insisting I see a consultant at this stage. PCT said it was a lack of confidence   
Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
My advice would be do not wait for NHS. Find out what tests need to be doing and get it done privately as soon as possible. Dr. Gorgy might help. Or anybody like that can do the tests.
Do not wait but I would not go ahead with the treatmetn either. Knowing what is wrong is so important. In my case I have lost so much time and money till got the tests are done.
Good luck. Mxx


----------



## BECKY7

Tommi  kuki right  don't have any treatment yet till you know what wrong with you.
I got boil right in front of my neck  yuk  hope it won't effect me sweeties
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Tommi, I agree with your GP and Kuki, it's best to get the tests done now because of your age and IVF. The tests may save you money and heart ache in the long term. If your GP refers your privately then hopefully the tests can be ordered privately and then you can see the consultant (you may need to ring the secretary of a haematologist just to sort out the order and sequence and go over what the insurance company are saying).  It took me over six years to get pregnant twice with immune tx and IVF, waiting for a third might have made it impossible for me and time was not on my side.  I had clotting issues picked up after only 1 MC privately, I had another MC after this, but then on higher doses of meds have managed to get further this time, it has made a difference to me.   

J xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
Exactly Justineb says. The drugs made the difference for me. GP want Consultant to order the tests. That is probably the reason. What ever it is. Just get the tests done. When I went to my GP. He said he wouldnot do any. Having 2m/cs perfectly normal. No it is not.. Got to be something wrong for it to happen. And need to know it so we can give our best chance shot.. 
Good luck. Mxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
How are you feeling? How is darlings?

Tommi,
Sorry I can be so direct sometimes. I just get so upset everytime I hear something like yours.. I have been there.. I wish sb told me in 2009 same advice. I would have been trying to have my 3rd or 4th baby by now.. It is too late for me.. And all that money and forget the money.. The pain and heartache.. it was awful.. Miserable 4 years.. 
Don't wait for NHS.. Just get them done.. In the scheem of things they cost nothing.. 

Love. Mxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Tommi

Your GP can refer you to St Marys in London where you can see the top MC consultant. I agree with everyone no time to pee about with the NHS [its my biggest regret]. There is also another consultant in Epsom I think. There's also Dr Quenby at either Coventry or Birmingham who does stuff with NK cells and of course Dr Gorgy. Go with the best, if you can afford it, dont bother with the NHS in my view they were a waste of time for me.

Lesley Regan, the consultant at St Marys has written a brilliant book called what every woman should know about miscarriage'. It explains causes/treatment in layman's terms and is very good.

I haven't done any of the above other than read Regan's book [you can get 2nd hand on Amazon] - I wish I had as I probably would have had a baby by now and wouldnt be sat in Brno on my own wondering if this treatment is going to work!

HMB - have scan tomorrow - hopefully egg collection on Sat - 3 day transfer on Tuesday. Won't be able to get blasts as have to be back at work on Weds!

Chand x


----------



## justineb

Chanderlino   Goodluck hun, fingers crossed for your EC and good fertilisation       

Justine xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Thank you Justine

Lets hope 3rd time lucky


----------



## HMB

Tommi, I second what they all said, really just get it done asap. 

Chandlerino, great, so they will confirm doing your trigger tomorrow. What does Reprofit like to use for trigger? Just curious. Has it been nice to explore a bit in your free time? ...don't regret, just focus on now and the future. Doing everything you can is really the way to go


----------



## dillydolly

I'm not sure where to post this but thought I'd try here! But be warned TMI

Anyway... My periods haven't really been a problem but this one has been a bit if an eye opener! Yesterday was day 2 and in a couple of hours I think I lost the whole lining. I had 3 episodes, the first was a huge clot like thing no pain really just aches. An hour or so later another clot but no where near as big but I was in Asda! Got home has shower and no joke a 3rd clot was lost in the shower! Since that I have been fine probably just the dregs of what's lurking

I can only think of this happening in the past maybe 8 years ago when I was in a very dark place where I will never go again and it maybe happened on 1 or 2 cycles. I spoke to docs and they blamed stress which was probably true. But I am not stressed to that point now and never will again!

When I had my son a couple of days after I lost a clot but it was tiny i comparison to yesterday!

My cycle this time was 32 days, usually 31  or 33. I didn't get a peak on CBFM just highs but I did miss a couple of test days. Could this loss be due to not ovulating and hormones being off? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Diesy

Tommi - jeeze they make it hard for you.  I know how you must be feeling, where's the icon for throwing things?    It's the way I felt last year when I bankrupted myself and a friend to pay for a myomectomy, which still isn't paid for.  It's just absolutely maddening!  I got my tests done after two miscarriages, they said normally they wouldn't but on account of my age they would.  There's still time, it's just working out where to get it done.  Friend had immune testing with a Serum connection at a fraction of London prices so that's one avenue to look at.

Chand - hope all is going well over there.  Good luck!

Hoping - hope you get an answer, worrying but try not to stress.  

Becky - woop woop!      

Dillydolly - eeek, not got much of an answer for you.  My friend has a couple of lights and then a torrential one.  

Thanks SO much for all the well wishing!    Makes me want to   because I didn't go.  I couldn't get there in time, checked flights all over, it was more getting out of Scotland that was the problem.  I just lost confidence in the process, similar results to Becky but Dr proclaimed one follie had to be a cyst.  It took up to 3 days to get a reply to an email, most of my questions weren't answered and a lot of negativity towards having an IUI.  So today I just feel like I had all that stress, expense and uncertainty for zip.  Flights were in the £300 mark and even then I couldn't get there with two connecting.  Going to make some changes before I try again.

Thanks to all for being there   xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

HMB - yes its been totally fine over here - really nothing to get worried over. If the Czech people in the shops etc cant speak English - you just get by and they are quite chirpy. Today I have put a treatment on my hair - tomorrow face mask and pedicure - all the things I never get time to do at home! Its really realxing having nothing else to worry about - not like my last 2 cycles with having to juggle school runs, scans and work.

Trigger is either ovritelle which I have or pregnyl. Clinic are always happy to answer questions and will book taxi for after egg collection for me - they keep you at clinic for 2 hrs after....

Dilly - not had an Af quite that bad but maybe its your body having a clean out - I know my first 2 AFs after last treatment were quite heavy but I guess that's because your lining is quite thick after treatment.

Love to all - off out for dinner with the lovely Becky7  xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much ladies. I've got a list of what's tested for the full thrombophilia screen but is there anything else I need to get checked?

Chandlerino - lovely to hear you're relaxing! Have a great time with Becky!   

Dilly - gosh, sounds full on. I hope you're taking it easy.  

Diesy - do you know who, what, where for the serum connection? I need all the tips I can get!    You totally made the right decision by the way  

Kuki - you're not too direct at all   I really appreciate your advice, thank you!

Justine - I just love seeing how many weeks you are now!  

Thanks ladies. I've got a phone consultation with Penny booked for next week. 

Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, you can get the contact info for doing the immunes with Serum/Greece on Agate's file on Serum. Check it out, tons of info too!   As for other things to test, the best thing to do is read Agate's immune file and see what fits for your profile.

Diesy nothing to say but send you some more  

Chandlerino, I think it's great to have a chance to explore a new city/country to get your mind off the stress of Tx. And of course getting pampered is excellent


----------



## HMB

Forgot to say that I've got my scan scheduled for Nov. 14.


----------



## Tommi

Thanks HMB. I have a dumb question... is the thrombophilia screen the same as immunes testing? I thought they were two different things? Sorry!


----------



## Diesy

Tommi - probably my fault, I get confused too.  It's my lupus coagulant that is out, I get mixed up with the NHS lingo, they never mentioned it as thrombophilia.  They just said blah blah blah clotting.  

HMB - Thanks  Just feel weird about it, kinda empty and devoid of emotion.  

Hope no-one else gets that!


----------



## stelpo

Hi ladies, can i join you?? Havent posted for ages, was when still on the other thread I think!

Have had an up and down couple of weeks, discovered I was having twins at 7.5 weeks, complete with 2 heartbeats, then had a huge bleed the next day. At 8 weeks, one hb had stopped but one still going strong.....then more bleeding.......and more.......BUT we still have one going strong at 9+2  The bleeding seems to be from the 2nd sac which now has a haematoma surrounding it, so I can see why its happening, but its SO unnerving - bleeding has pretty much been continuous like a period interspersed with sudden bright red gushes which instantly soak through everything inc clothes  
Keeping everything crossed that our LO holds on in there, bit happier now as I have seen that it has grown and moving around in the last couple of days.

Still reading up all the back pages, but nice to catch up with you all again

S x


----------



## justineb

Stelpo    Welcome and congrats on the BFP, but so sorry to hear about the bleeding and you losing one. I have had bleeding like you describe, huge gushes and I also had a haematoma (was 8cm long by about 7cm by 5cm). I bled bright red blood from about 5 and a half weeks to about 13 weeks, then had brown spotting til last week. My LOs have hung on despite the bleeding and haematoma and were ok at 16 week scan..... I had to be signed off sick though all the time and have been on pelvic rest doing very little.  My main problem now is I am very anaemic from all  blood loss. I really hope your LO hangs on, and that EPU take good care of you. Rest up as much as you can and try to eat as much iron rich food as poss (and maybe start on Floradix or Spatone to top up on your iron -  I wish I had done this earlier). 

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

Stelpo,   what an experience, sorry to hear you had to go through that. But, it sounds like LO is in great form  . Justine had a good suggestion about the iron for you. xx


----------



## Diesy

Congrats on your bfp Stelpo, unnerving about the bleeding, that would freak me out too.  Take it easy    I've been away fro a bit too and haven't caught up, it's all a surprise!

Justine, glad you are getting lots of rest and support from your doc.  Hadn't quite cottoned on the twins bit - yay!  Brilliant! 

I'm not well today, came on last night, just feel really rough like I'm coming down with something.  Funny how everything affects you.

Hope everyone else is having a nice day   here xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey diesy 
That fab you came on last night  does that mean you can start your clomid and to book a flight now
Becky7 xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Becky!  Was your journey home okay?  Did you get a better sleep last night, nice to be back in your own bed I imagine.  How are you feeling?  Progesterone doing it's thing  

I'm just coming down with flu or something, headache etc.  Think it's all the stress and disappointment, wishing I'd just taken the chance now, but in reality I probably did the right thing not going, too close for comfort.  Gonna be another month for me now.  So bummed it didn't work out this time, groan.

Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Stelpo - congratulations!     The bleeding is a challenge, I'm sure. I hope you can take it easy.

Diesy - feel better soon!   Not nice. I really think you made the right decision. IUI timing has to be just right and if you have any doubts you're right to leave it for a month. 

I'm still investigating these blood tests. My local hospital is so incredibly inept. The haematologist's  secretary just recommended that I go to a hospital about 20 miles away for better service. Quite gobsmacking really. But I rang that hospital and they were so much more helpful (for a start they do the tests before you see the consultant which makes much more sense). Just need to get GP to refer there now. 

Now, I have no idea how to go about getting them done privately, or what I would ask for. The hospital told me that it's the same waiting time for results if I pay or if I have them done on the NHS. Is that true? 

Does anyone have the name of the doc/clinic that Serum recommends please?

Thanks ladies!

Txx


----------



## Chandlerino

not sure but I think its Dr Gorgy at the fertility academy - list of tests on their website..... There's also a thread for patients on here.


----------



## Diesy

Hi Tommi - glad you are getting there.  Sorry, I have TWO half written PMs to you, go me    Blood tests, I got mine done (clotting disorders), I think there was a 6 week approx wait between test and result, I think it takes that long for the test to complete.  I then had a second, confirming test, but they would have treated me as if I had the second result if I'd got pg before result.  It's just the wait for the blood test appointment you can speed up done privately.  Hope that makes sense.  I keep sending you destress vibes, are they arriving?  xox

PS  Thanks re IUI, just so flaming frustrating after all my hard work getting my head straight.


----------



## stelpo

Hi again, thank you for all your messages, and Justine, thank you for that advice, I had been thinking if this keeps up that I might need some kind of iron supplement - good to hear your experience! Just wish the bleeding would stop, then I MIGHT just relax a little bit...  So glad to hear your little ones are doing well though!

S x


----------



## HMB

Tommi, look in Agate's serum file. She has written some about doing immunes there and the contact info for Dr E: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274114.0

You should also read her immunes file.

Happy reading!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks HMB


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies  I flew home last night and this morning  got nasty sore throat  I here anything I can take without harming my sweetie.
Becky7 xx


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

The other thread is dead with out you ladies . Glad to see that everyone is doing great and congratulations to all who have BFP's!!.

HMB - Congratulations!!. I am so happy for you!!.

Justine - Glad that all is well with the little ones, hope that the building work is going well.

Becky - Good luck     and hope this one is the one for you.

AFM - AF started yesterday so i will do i more basting in Nov before i go away for a couple of months to visit family and i will look into going to Serum for TX next year as they seem to be doing a sterling job there. 

Hi to all.xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Neema, good luck with Nov, hoping to join you *stamps foot* ;-)

Becky, think you're already on aspirin, instead of swallowing you could try gargling with a disolved one.  Really soothing   
Diesy xx


----------



## HMB

Becky ask your Doctor if you can take anything. Probs the throat lozengers are ok. Good luck!!!!!

Neema, thanks very much  . Hope you get there this month! If not, Serum is a great clinic. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
When is your OTD? How are you feeling?

I hope you all are doing well friends.

Love and luck to you all. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  my test is on the 6th nov  and i am 4dpiui and I am fine and all normal  no sore bb or tiredness or anything  aghhhhhhh lol
How our sweetie  any better without you drinking fennel tea
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Just try to relax and do things makes you happy..
Yes darling thank you. Now I only dring 3 aday. Instead 13... And careful with what I eat. 
We are only 2 bottles a day. Think that helps her too. 
Breasts are still painful but nothing like it used to be. Sahsa enjoys my milk so much. I have to soldier on and hopefully as she gets better at it as she gets older. Can not wait for her to be 12th weeks. 
Lara's first half term. I cannot beleive it. She has just got used to it this week. Now worried after 9 days of no school. She is going to strugle again when it starts. 

Have a lovely weekend all. We are at home with my girsl and will be cleaning and tidying ofcourse all depends on Sasha letting me.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## neema

HMB - I am so encouraged by your BFP that i finally contacted penny and she asked me to send a sample of my menstrual blood?  . I thought that's new...but hey no one has ever asked for it so i sent it off today in prep for next year. 

Deisy - Thanks and we may be cycle buddies at serum next year. Thanks.x

Isobel - OMG, Congratulations hun....just read back and saw that you got your BFP!!. Well done!!.


----------



## neema

Kuki - Glad that little Sasha is doing well. She is gorgeous.xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you Neema. The test is great. I think anybody who are planning to do any treatment should read Agate's immunes file. And than make a plan. Wish I had mention it to you about the test. Lets hope it comes negative. If it is not, you will know why you were not getting pregnant. I thought you did all the tests.. 
Good luck for next year. I really feel will be better than 2012... 13 is my lucky number!!! Let it be lucky for all of us..
Love. Mxxx


----------



## HMB

Neema, yes I did that test too. Remember we were all talking about it last fall/winter? It's easy, glad you could do it already. Now, if any of it comes back positive, you REALLY need to do the FULL antibiotic protocol that Penny gives you. So if you ask your UK doctor for it and he refused or shortens the protocol, get the meds with a Serum prescription. OK? Penny is very thorough. She will go through things and tests that you haven't done yet or not for a long time. Have you done an anthral follicle scan recently? FSH and estrodial test? Have you already done the phone consultation with her?


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone,

Neema I did it too and it seems hidden C was one of our issues that needed addressing. Penny said it contributed to my MCs and equivocal in a cycle.

Hope you are all having lovely weekends!

J xx


----------



## Chandlerino

I did it too and the 25 day course of antibiotics.

Short one from me - had egg collection and got 4 eggs so 2 more than anticipated. Hope they do alright overnight - one was slightly immature so they are hoping to bring it on in the dish. Transfer will be 3 day on tuesday before I fly home hopefully

xxxxx


----------



## HMB

Excellent Chandelrino!!! Do you get a progress update tomorrow on them? Xx


----------



## Tommi

That's great news Chandlerino!      
Txx


----------



## Tommi

Is anyone going to the Fertility Show next weekend? I'm thinking of going. Has anyone been before? Is it worth the trip?
Thank you ladies!
Txx


----------



## Chandlerino

yes will need to call clinic tomorrow   they do ok x

Sorry Tommi - never been- think I would find it all too confusing with so many clinics to choose from...


----------



## neema

Kuki, HMB, Justine and Chandlerino - Thanks for sharing. I might have missed the discussion as i was away end of October (when i got a BFP) last year and then went away around the end of November to January. There is definitely an implantation problem + poor egg quality as i have had 3 chemical pregnancies this year  .I hope they find that i have a problem as Kuki said that will explain why i don't get pregnant and when i do i lose it. I will follow whatever cause of treatment they give me. 

HMB - I haven't had any tests this year. It's too late to have the FSH test as i am CD5 and AF ended yesterday. I will find out which tests i can take before i leave. I spoke to Penny briefly and she asked me to fill in the form so that they can open a file for me and she will talk to me once the results are out.

Chandlerino - Fx crossed for you      

Have a love sunday.xx


----------



## stelpo

Neema - dont know if this is totally relevant but I also thought I had an implantation issue. I ttc for about 5 years with my ex-husband, and only ever achieved a bfp once then miscarried at 10 weeks - he had a high sperm count and went on to have 2 children easily with someone else   With my current partner, we had to do ICSI because of severely low sperm count, and we did 2 cycles with great embryos but no implantation. On my past cycle, the clinic gave me steroids, Clexane (blood thinner) and high dose folic acid - and we got the elusive bfp, originally with twins, but down to one after 7.5 weeks - now 10 weeks and still with everything crossed this one will stick! 

Their thinking is that the immune testing is expensive, but empirical treatment is not and there is no harm in taking it anyway....the clexane is to improve implantation by improving blood flow to the uterus, steroids to try and prevent rejection of the embryo and subsequent miscarriage.

Hope this might be of some help?

S x


----------



## Chandlerino

I'm going to ask about steroids when I go to clinic for transfer on tues. So far they have given me everything I've asked for.

We've got 4 embryos - 100% fertilisation - never had this before when cycling in the UK. Sometimes the clinic use PISCI but never mentioned it when I called but they may have used it. They choose the best sperm to inject into the egg - which sounds like a brill idea to me.

Still feeling tender from EC and a bit sick - is this normal or maybe from the concoction of drugs I'm taking?

aglolutin [progesterone in oil/gestone in the UK]
estrofem
utrogestan [progesterone]
pregnacare
metformin


----------



## dillydolly

Chandlerino

You are bound to feel sore after EC and you had a GA so bound to feel  a bit off

Also the lack of sleep night before EC and the whole stress of it all!!


----------



## Tommi

Chandlerino - that's great news about your embies! Lots of positive vibes coming your way for the next few days!      
Txx


----------



## HMB

Hi Neema, ok. I think the form asks for results of different things. Just give them with the dates they were done. Peny will sort out what she wants you to do after that. xx

Chandlerino, congrats  . 4 embies sounds great. I've never taken Metmorfin before so don't know if it makes you sick. Pregnacare is not going to make you sick. Are you tender around the ovaries? Take it easy.


----------



## neema

Stelpo - Congratulations on your BFP and thanks for telling me about yourself. I have been on clexane, baby aspirin, steroids and still had m/c's. I am praying i have hidden c to explain the recurrent m/c's. Have a happy and healthy pregnancy. x

HMB - Thanks hun, i will. Hope that you are beginning to feel pregnant  

Chandlerino - Well done, 4 embies is good....try and relax now and let the magic happen


----------



## justineb

Chanderlino - congrats on your embies. it's great news you got four.  Hope you feel better now    

Neema - hi lovely, other ladies with recurrent implantation failure on the Serum thread are doing a new test for KIR receptors, you might want to ask Penny about that if nothing shows in the other tests. Also have you had intralipids as that might be worth adding in? 

HMB - how are you doing? ........5 weeks+ pregnant now!!

Stelpo, wow......... 10 weeks now, that's wonderful!

Hellos to Tommi, DillyDolly, Isobel, Kuki, Becky, Diesy

I am back at work now......and feeling better as each day passes, seem to have developed carpel tunnel syndrome though, as I have numb and tingling hands,  seeing the physio on Thursday.  I can cope with this, as it's not threatening the babies and I know it's very common in pg. I have my 20 week scan on Friday, fingers crossed.

Justine xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Wow Justine I cannot believe you are nearly 20wks already!!!!

Am better today thanks. We still have 4 embies 2 x grade 1 [4 cell and 3 cell) and 2 x average 2 cells - not bad for day 2! Transfer at midday tomorrow before my flight at 5pm. Will be so glad to get home and see my DD. 

I guess I will have to persuade them to transfer 3!

love to all xxx


----------



## Tommi

Justine that's great that you're back at work. I hope it's all going well. Loads of positive vibes for your 20 week scan.      

I hope everyone else if doing OK  

I've just had a phone consultation with Penny. What a lovely lady! Basically she thinks I should try a few more times with my own eggs. But she also said that the chances of success with embryo adoption would be vastly higher. She wants me to take 5mg folic acid which I'm still trying to track down in this country. I tried to get it prescribed today but it was a no go... I have folate levels that are much higher than the normal range as it is so asking for a mega supplement was never going to work! 

I have loads to think about. Infection tests are the first step. Then she wants me to go out there for a consultation and an aquascan. Then presumably if all's well I can start treatment on another trip out there. She was adamant that I shouldn't do any chromosomal testing, which was reassuring. I didn't realise it's illegal in Greece unless for very specific circumstances. Just seems far too risky.

Interestingly she told me not to bother with the thrombophilias tests because she would be giving me clexane anyway. Sounds much more sensible than trying to organise the tests when so many obstacles are put in the way.  

Anyway, I feel more positive about what to do next. 

Thanks for listening!

Txx


----------



## Tommi

Great news Chandlerino!


----------



## dillydolly

Tommi

Why did penny say not to bother with chromosome testing? My UK clinic have recommended it even though I have never had a miscarriage or got a history of any problem that would indicate it...they feels necessary cos of my age at 41.... Well 40 at the time of consultation!

I didn't realise it was illegal in greece either!
.


----------



## Tommi

Dillydolly - apparently it's still very inaccurate and the long-term impact of removing cells isn't fully known. Women have been told that their embryos are abnormal with very little accurate evidence apparently. She recommended 5mg folic acid to help prevent Downs and letting nature take its course. Sounded like sensible advice to me. I am naturally very cautious about the amount of messing that embryos go through. Took me ages to get my head around ICSI    Penny's thinking sat well with me, but I know that there are other views out there so please don't be swayed if you are being told different things. 
Good luck!
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Great news Chandlerino!  Awesome embies, sending sticky vibes to them.

Tommi, glad chat with Penny went well.  Yup, I've had the go with embryo adoption talk before too, go with your gut, plenty of time for ea.  

Becky, how are you?  I've felt gawd awful this last week from the drugs, did you get that?  All that pain and discomfort for nothing in my case, grr...  Making mental note of your OTD, goooooood luck!

Neema, that would be nice to be cycle buddies, I'm not booked in to Serum as yet, trying elsewhere then if I have problems I'll go there. 

HMB, bonjour to Paris!

Hi everyone else, hope all good, and nice weekend was had


----------



## Diesy

Oh, meant to say Justine, I get carpal tunnel and the only thing that works for me is an ice pack on my wrist fro 15 mins, ouchy.  I do this off and on several times if it's bad, works like a charm.


----------



## justineb

Tommi, great you have spoken to Penny and have a plan. They did an offer of two OE cycles for 4000 euro (drugs on top) when I went, so it was good value, maybe ask if they still do that. I have PM'd you about the 5mg folic acid......... so check your pm's and let me know.

Chanderlino - thinking of you for your ET - hope it's a lucky day, sending them sticky vibes.

Diesy - thanks for the tip, do you put the ice on the inside of your wrists or outside? I am having physio on Thursday, they said they would give me some splints to sleep in, so I hope they help.

J xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Justine. I have sent you a reply  
Txx


----------



## Tommi

Justine your inbox is full xx


----------



## dillydolly

Where can I get 5mg of folic acid from?


----------



## justineb

DillyDolly, in the Uk you need a prescription for it. In Greece it can be bought over the counter. Serum sent me some with my stimms. Other option is to make it up from the 400 mcg doses. 

Tommi, thanks I'll delete some messages.

J X


----------



## Diesy

Justine, do it on the inside of your wrist.  Peas in an emergency or those blocks for picnics.  Trick is to hold it on tight for 15 mins and off for 5 then repeat up to 3 times, you'll probably get relief fairly quickly, even before third go.  Chiropractor sorted me out when I didn't want surgery for it.  My thumb swells up and the ice takes care of that too.  It does hurt though, v cold.


----------



## BECKY7

Dilly dolly  I got my folic acid from my GP
Diesy  how lovely to hear from you and was it clomid making you feel awful as the only thing I get it this awful headache but it only last for 2/3 day  which I can deal with that.
So how your plan coming along and did you book your flight on your 1st day of your cycles
Becky7 xx


----------



## Diesy

My plan is there, needs a bit of attention, need to get a move on.  My Day 1 is close to your OTD so a couple of weeks.  It's exhausting I'm finding, emotionally.  Sending       these dudes your way. xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Chandlerino is PUPO!!

Got back late last night and had transfer at midday of 3 x 8 cell embryos. Clinic weren't keen on tranferring 3 but my powers of persuasion worked in the end!

2w torture now x


----------



## HMB

Chandlerino, sounds great  . Three seems like a good number given this is not your first IVF and you are slightly over 40. Increasing the odds for success!!!


----------



## Tommi

I have everything crossed for you Chandlerino!        
Txx


----------



## Diesy

*Good luck Chandlerino! Glad you got    jumping beans. All best for your 2WW!*


----------



## dillydolly

Chanderlino
I'm glad you got your 3 and I hope the 4th turns into a blast so after your triplets your can got back for your 5th!


----------



## Chandlerino

Dilly - don't even joke          

It would be just my luck that they would all split and I'd end up with sextuplets! Tbh I'd be happy with one or maybe two healthy babies x


----------



## Little B

hi everyone,

HMB, oh my Lord, so, so, so happy for you!!!

best of luck to the PUPO ladies, too.



Bee


----------



## Chandlerino

Little B - did  you change clinics in the end?


----------



## poppy40

Chanderlino -   congrats on being PUPO! Lots of luck for the next few weeks  

Justine - sorry haven't had chance to reply to your PM yet, trying to fit in some work around Harry's naps & DH is away quite a bit! Lots of luck for your scan on Fri   Have got a few things for you if you're heading over this way in the next few weeks? xx


----------



## Little B

Chandlerino,

after I had the rug pulled out from under me ("whoops, did we forget to tell you the laws in Denmark have changed?") I would have HAD to switch not only clinics, but countries. I'm done in Denmark, as I turn 46 next week. I WOULD be starting to cycle today, as it was legal, apparently, to continue an already begun cycle through 46, but whatever with their bulls7it, I have to look elsewhere. After going rogue and using the rest of my meds up and getting no response this month, my own gyno gave me a stern but slightly sympathetic "time to give this up" talk in front of him which made me cry for... well its been four days now.

This does not sit well with my increasingly frustrated Danish husband. They do not appreciate a squeaky wheel here, and my grumbling about the clinic is being seen as ungrateful and ... rude?maybe? certainly disruptive. I have been told that I act like I know more than the doctors. I tried to explain that the one thing I do know is my own body.

There has been much fighting and a lot of "this baby is not worth all of the effort and trouble" on his end, but I think we have agreed to go to Zlin, Czech Republic, but the odds of me getting him there before Christmas are slim.


sigh.


----------



## Chandlerino

Oh dear little B! DH's can be a pain sometimes. I gave mine the choice - you either come and do your bit or I'll use donor sperm. He saw the light, realised how important it was to me and came with me for my first weekend in CZR, did his bit then came back while I stayed for the rest of the cycle.

After this I am done - 3 IVFs in less than a year is enough.

As for Drs, they can't know everything and you know your body best. Go with your gut instincts - I know thats what I've done for this cycle.

I know that the age limit for the clinic I used is 50.

Good luck with whatever path you take xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Little B,
Don't worry about Drs.. Go with your gut instict. And just push and bully your DH to do what is wright for you..
Wishing you lots of luck. Mxx


----------



## Tommi

Little B I completely agree with Kuki - your instinct is the way to go. Sending you lots of positive vibes for the next steps.  

Ladies I have some good news! When Penny mentioned that I shouldn't have the thrombophilias tests done because I'd be having clexane anyway I gave up on finding a private clinic to get them done. Then yesterday I had a call from my local hospital telling me to call in this morning at 8am for urgent tests! On the NHS! Couldn't believe it! So they took the blood this morning and will send the results to my GP. I have no idea what triggered the change of heart but it will be great to know for sure if there's anything that needs treating.

I hope you've had a good day. I've spent all day today thinking it's Monday so it's a nice thought that it's Friday tomorrow!

Txx


----------



## justineb

Little B    I used to have similar conversations with my OH.................not that surprising as he already has a son......but eventually when he saw the consequences of the TTC on me, he came round and agreed to proceed with more tx........but he likes to remind me that he only did it for me   In my own mind and heart I knew I would rest until I had tried one more time as well (so i think if you feel you can try again you have to follow your instincts)........

Tommi - that's great news!! Will be interesting to see what comes back for you.

Kuki - hope the lovely Sasha is doing ok

Chanderlino - congrats on being PUPO. Are you back home yet?

Diesy - thanks for the tips, the physio told me the same as you did...I have some splints now (to wear all the time).......so perhaps with the ice and splints I may get somewhere.

Becky - how's your 2ww? When is your OTD?

Poppy- I am manic too this week (as back to work!) and have lots of medical appointments (flu jab, blood tests, physio and it's a big day tomorrow as I have my 20 week scan!). Will try to get over to Cheltenham in next few weeks, but will have to be at w/e probably....so am not sure if this is good for you. Is Harry better now?

Neema, how are you this week?

Hellos to HMB, Stelpo, Isobel, Dilly Dolly and everyone else.

Justine xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh wow justineb  20 week already  how wonderful and how are you feeling.
Think my test is on Tuesday  2 week after my IUI but my cycles is 28/29 which will be following fri/ sat  so not sure as been feeling tired every lunch time that I had to have a nap , few gum , had mild ovulate pain in the last few day , keep getting wet  so I am so confused but trying really hard not to read it lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Justine - yes home in rainy Gloucester now and back at work. Got in late on Tuesday night and was a mad rush with DD going back to school yesterday and it being halloween.

Becky - sounds promising - not long to go now chick x


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

Chandlerino - it's been so rainy, our lane is like a bog! But the sun has just come out so maybe it will help to dry things up.......  Don't rush around too much, try to have some quiet times too!!

Becky - hang on in there!

I just had my scan, both babies are dating 19 weeks and 4 days (so 2 days behind where they should be), the sonographer said this was neither here or there really in a twin pregnancy and it was good they are similar sizes.  I am not sure, I just hope she's right about it.  We do have 2 little boys! She picked up I have some fluid in the middle of my cervix, and she didn't know what to make of this (the top and bottom were both closed though). I have to wait for my antenatal check on Monday to see  the details and if everything else was ok. 

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

Justine, the boys sound great  . Hopefully the fluid thing is nothing. 

Little b, I hope you have figured out what to do.xx

Becky, not too long!

Chandlerino, keep busy, in a mellow way


----------



## Tommi

Justine that does sound great news! Two boys - how fab!   

Becky I've got everything crossed for you!    

I seem to be straight back into a 28 day cycle after my miscarriage which I find strangely reassuring. Penny has suggested I do the Life Code 7in1 test. I know I need to get a bottle from the pharmacy and some saline solution but I'm wondering about how to post it. She has given me some options including royal mail - can I really send blood through the normal post?!

Thanks ladies!

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi tommi
I did send my blood off to serum by Royal Mail and all fine as they did get my mail about 3/4 day.
Thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Becky! Did you have to declare it was blood or just send it as a normal parcel?
Thank you! 
Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi just write sample if you need to write anything. No prob. I don't think anyone has had mailing problems. Be sure to follow Penny's instructions on providing info with the sample. Xx


----------



## Tommi

That's great, thanks HMB! 
Txx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky and chandlerino

Nice profile pics!


----------



## Chandlerino

Thanks Dilly - Becky moaned that she didn't recognise me at the clinic because my pic on here was blurry. I changed it just for you Becky x

Wonderful news Justine - 2 boys wow x


----------



## BECKY7

Haha chandlerino  but it true as no wonder I couldn't work out which ladies at the clinic are you knowing there was 3 long blond ladies there lol.
Tommi  I send it off as normal.
Had fab nap  couldn't belive it  must have needed that lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## neema

Justine - Two boys...that's great   You are more than half way there!!. It's good that you have gone back to work so time will fly by. I haven't had any other tests done and i will look into it thanks hun.

Good luck to the all the pupo ladies     and have a lovely weekend.xx


----------



## Diesy

Sounding good Becky - fingers crossed for Tuesday 

Wow Justine - two boys, brilliant, be able to start knitting now 

Chandlerino & Becky - pictures are great, good thing I was there or you'd have had your pic from three long haired blondes, Becky.


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

I am enjoying the lovely pics too!  You all are look young and pretty! 

Becky- goodluck for testing. Fingers crossed      

Chandlerino - are you hanging on in there?

Neema- hi hun!! Good to see you on here again.

Hello to everyone else, I saw the consultant yesterday, the babies seem fine, no abnormalities were detected at the 20 week scan........ they think this fluid in my cervix is left over blood from the haematoma that has got trapped in there, they said there's nothing they can do about it, I just have to wait and see what happens.The good news is my haemaglobin is slightly up so the iron pills are working...................but they said I have raised liver enzymes so have to have a scan on my liver (I think it's all the meds maybe.......)
Has anyone heard from Dyellowcar?  It's been a while.......

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Morning
I got NOT PREGNANT on 1st response  aghhhh but my cycle not here till Friday and today I am 15dpiui and still no AF  and my sharp pain and mild cramping have ease off I think lol.
Justine  how wonderful to hear our sweetie are doing well and I wonder what work this time for you as been taking 600 Coq10 in the last few month and still make no different  aghhhhh  
Becky7 xx


----------



## Diesy

Morning - oh, Becky, bummer...I'm still crossing fingers because it's just past your 2 week IUI.       I really hope it changes around.  I would have thought the cramping was a good positive sign, hang on in there, another few days could make all the difference!    

Justine - good news on the 'everything okay scan', sounds like they are taking good care of you.  When do you think you'll stop work?  Take it easy.

Chandlerino - how are you hanging in there?

AFM I need to email to change doctors, not done, need to get cracking.   All wrapped up in my day-to-day stuff, upcoming interviews and a stand-up gig.  Note to self, do not get those presentations or outfits mixed up!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## justineb

Becky   so sorry hun...................I did take the herbs recommended by Serum (cordyceps and vitality herbs). They are expensive (but not that much in IVF terms) but seem to have helped http://www.herbalassistance.com/ my OH took them too. I also did a really high protein diet for about 9 months (paleo basically) as well to loose weight and I was gluten free for about 16 months as well. I took 600mg CoQ10 and 3-4g fish oil a day as well as B12, selenium, zinc etc. I also took lactoferrin and turmeric in 2-3 months up to tx (both are immune modulators) and lots of whey protein! 2 scoops a day in the run up to tx.

Diesy - stand up eh!! You are a brave lady  

Justine xx

/links


----------



## HMB

Ah Becky, I'm sorry  . Not fair. Are you going to do a beta hcg test anyway? 

Hiya neema and chandlerino. 

Diesy, sounds like work is quite exciting. Let us know when you doctor changed. Have you decided on who?

Justine   Such a relief to hear that iron levels are better. not sure about the liver thing tho  

Nothing in particular to report. My Doc cancelled my scan for next Wed so had to reschedule for Friday.    DH won't be able to go, but I don't want to wait any longer than that for a scan and long talk and questions!!


----------



## justineb

HMB - what a pain they changed your scan! I bet you can't wait.....shame DH can't go at the new time..........how are you feeling now, any more symptoms?

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you justine  does penny tell you which to take and what to take and how many etc or you decided as I don't think having 600 coq10 is enough even royal jelly doesn't do anything for me too  so I was wonder if I do email penny and ask her what she think I should take etc.
HMB  oh no  that bang out of order  but I do know what you mean as you have been waiting too long for this eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Becky - Penny only told me to take the cordyceps and herbs as directed by her contact John Bowen, I devised the rest of my supplements myself based upon what I know and my research and the experience of some of the other ladies on the thread. I forgot to say I took Vitamin D as well and had my Vit d levels tested to make sure they were ok (they were fine!). It's a hard one, but you also need to balance it with what you eat as well as you get stuff from food.
Hope this helps, Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you justine  I will email penny now.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey justine  sorry to be a pain in the   but do you have penny email please and you could PM me her email.
Thank you
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Becky, I don't think Penny will tell you about vitamin and mineral supplements as she didn't for me.... check Agate's FAQ or the link that one of the ladies put up on the other thread.

Re Serum, it's probably best to fill out the form on line and get a free telephone consultation with her on what she thinks as your way forward.... I am not sure if you have done this already or not? There's no obligation to have treatment with them.

You can find the initial enquiry link here
http://www.serum-ivf.com/#schedule-a-consultation

Justine xx

/links


----------



## justineb

Becky - here's the link to over 40s supplement list that one lady put together

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0


----------



## dillydolly

Becky
I think you can contact the bloke re cordyceps direct and he tells you the dose. I think penny leaves that part up to him. You can also get the cordyceps form somewhere in UK too I think

See what it says on justine's links above


----------



## justineb

Yes, John Bowen sells the cordyceps etc direct and tells you the dosage it's on the herbal assistance link on previous page. We tried cordyceps from mycology research laboratories as well, but the ones from John Bowen seemed to have a profound effect on my OH more than the ones we bought in this country. Some serum ladies get them from another company in the UK, I think it's all on Agates links.


----------



## Chandlerino

Hello ladies

Becky sorry hun - replied on the reprofit thread too.

Good news on your twinnies Justine x

AFM still hanging in there 7dp3dt - nothing going on and feeling negative :-(

Managed to get some gestone which should be arriving tomorrow as run out of stuff I got in Cz Rep. My butt cheek is sore so will have to switch and get DH to do them as find it too awkward the other side.


----------



## neema

Justine - Glad that the boys are growing as they should be and i am surprised how much time flies.....you don't have too long to go now. I hope the builders have finished the work or about to so that you can relax and wait for your leave to start. Glad that your iron levels are now ok and the rest of the other stuff will also be ok too. I haven't heard fro Di either. Hope she is ok. 

Becky - Nice pic. Sorry to hear the news and it's not over until AF shows up so fx    

Chandlerino - How are is the 2ww treating you??. Nice pic as well.    

Deisy - Goodluck with the doc change and hope that all went swimmingly at work today

HMB - Hi and hope that the little one/s are growing bigger everyday

AFM - Penny said that they will contact when they receive my blood sample, so i am still waiting. I basted today for the last time this year.

Hi to everyone else and keep warm.xx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Neema goodluck with your basting!!      Hope your test results show you a way forward........

Becky - are you doing Ok?

Chandlerino - when are you gonna test?  Don't give up, you can still get a BFP with no symptoms    

Hi to everyone else

Justine x


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Justine

Holding out on testing just don't want the disappointment as this will be my last cycle so was hoping it will work! OTD is next Tuesday so 8dpt today.

Received some gestone today as run out of agolutin which I got from the clinic. The needles are different so just wanted some help from you lovely ladies! I have a short needle with  brown tip and a long one with green tip. I am guessing that the green tipped one is for drawing from the vial but the short one looks too short? Can anyone confirm this as the short one does look a bit short in comparison to the one I've been using!

xx


----------



## justineb

Chandlerino - how long is the short one you have? I have done it with mega long ones and a shorter blue one..... which was much nicer (just checked what they were - they were 0.6  x22mm - 1 ")

If you are still stuck maybe PM Agate

J x


----------



## carnivaldiva

HMB, way to go. I am so, so happy for you and DH

Sorry I've been so absent.  Elijah and I had a fab time away in the Caribbean, but I've been very down since we got back.  Supposed to be back st work in January, but I have been working since Elijah was a little over 2 weeks until beginning of August.

Good luck to all PUPO ladies

Trying to catch up on site news


----------



## justineb

Chandlerino, good luck for your test, fingers  & everything crossed xxxx

CD, welcome back! 

J xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Ahh thanks Justine.

Time is going v quickly for you.  Not long for you now. X


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies, sorry been away for ages.

Justine - all is well thanks Hun. I'm pleased everything is going well for you and twins are growing. How exciting, 2 little boys! It is just flying by! 

Neema - Good luck with basting this month. If it doesn't work when are you planning on going to Serum? We're going in the new year possibly Feb.

HMB - congrats on your BFP (sorry belated but I'm sure you're still buzzing!) Hope you are feeling well and not too tired in your first few weeks.

Becky - sorry for your BFN this month, it is so frustrating! Keep your chin up and keep at it!

Chandlerino - FX for you, when is OTD? It's normal to feel negative but nothing is over until it's over.

Dilydolly - I think it was you who had an awful AF recently. Mine have been evil lately (TMI alert)huge clots and often needing a full pack of nighttime towels during a single day. I'm not sure what the cause is but I did go see me GP and he prescribed Tranemic Acid for the really heavy days. This helps with the cramping but also slows things down. The positive thing is that unlike some treatments it doesn't interfere with TTC.

CD - How are you and Elijah? I bet he is getting big!

Hi to Poppy, Kuki, Diesy, Alexine and everyone else

AFM - been so busy just lately, not had a minute to come on here, so apologies for letting things slip by! No luck with trying naturally. My cycle has been so irregular this month's AF was 4 days late again, so obviously had my hopes up. But not to be. I did contact Penny last month and she explained that after Hysto things can be a little while coming back to normal, but I did have my Hysto in May so it's been 6 months now and doesn't look like anything will happen naturally. I asked her about DE and we agreed to give things until after Christmas and then to plan for DE cycle in the new year. As I said earlier to Neema, possibly February. I just need to start thinking of my 'wish list', which I don't think is very easy! Any ideas/ tips would be most welcome. 

Love to all

Di xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

DYC & justine - OTD is Tues but BFN at 11dp3dt doesn't fill me with any hope at all.


----------



## justineb

Hi girls

Chandlerino    hang on in there, whilst AF stays away there's a chance................

Di,  hello, great to see you back on here! Sorry your AF has been playing havoc with you and your cycle is still disrupted, but good to see you still have your plans for a Serum trip!

HMB - thinking of you on your weekend away, have you found a wedding venue yet? And     all is ok for your scan next week

Becky - how are you doing?

Hope you are all having lovely weekends

Justine


----------



## Diesy

Hi Peeps, how was everyone's weekend?  Fingers crossed for you Chandlerino        HMB, bummer about your scan!  Why not video the whole thing on your phone or something, maybe from OH's eye level.  

Well, decision day for me to go ahead this month.   I still haven't emailed Stepan, just feel a bit crap about it all.  Too many false starts.  I suppose I think it won't work or I'm still got major financial probs to risk it.  Anyway, I don't know what to do, it always seems like my life is in the way, although it not that much of a life, believe me    I did notice a huge difference last month thanks to Becky and Chandlerino jollying me along.    And I met some old acquaintances and their baby at the weekend and was totally gutted, probably glared at the baby!  I know, I need a good    I curse my Scottish upbringing that says don't do the things you want, suffer instead damnit!  And I wish my mum was here because I know she'd want me to try, although she would not be at all keen on the circumstances but would be okay eventually.  She'd also help me out and be the only one that would understand if it went wrong again, well in my real life anyway.    Funny how life turns out, eh.  If I do get it together, which isn't looking likely, why am I posting all this   I'd be coming back to a job interview in another city, my dad's 80th party and a first stand-up gig, if I do it    All within the first week of 2WW.  Although might not make job interview or have to go straight from the airport.  Probably all sounds a bit daft when you read it...

Diesy xx


----------



## Chandlerino

BFN for me on a first response today - absolutely devestated. Don't know where to go from here and can't understand why it didn't work. Something is not right but don't know what. Stopped meds as no point in carrying on.


----------



## Diesy

Chand - no words, so sorry to hear


----------



## HMB

Hello ladies

Dyellowcar, so nice to hear from you  . You are right, 6 months or irregular AF is a bit much. Does the Doctor know what's causing the extra blood? I had too much during AF for a few years but it was resolved with the hystosapinography and the operation on my cervix last January. Very excited for you with your plans for the new year!!!!! 

Thanks Carnivaldiva   It is a scary thought going back to work after a long break, not to mention hard to be away from lo.

Chandlerino! Sorry! I thought it worked for you   Are you going to do a blood test on your test date to be sure?

Diesy, that is a LOT to think about

Hiya Justine. I think we may have found the place for our wedding reception. I need to look at his estimate/proposal that he emailed this morning to be sure this works with our budget. Lovely charming rustic place with a garden and patio with vines growing over it, like in Greece. The food would be amazing and totally taylored to us. 

Had a slight freak out with red spotting and weird long blob thing coming out (TMI! sorry!). Agate suggested that it was mucus, so I'm going with that. I am having a little spotting, but not much so nothing to be concerned about. I am stopping baby aspirin for the moment...scan Friday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diesy

Yeah HMB not even sure why I posted that, its not really like anyone can help, need a fairy godmother and they are kept pretty busy on FF!  Wedding reception location sounds beautiful, is that in Paris?  Spotting is annoying!  I hope it takes a telling and buzzes off pronto!


----------



## justineb

Chandlerino    really disappointed for you hun, thinking of you, it's just not fair............. 

Diesy - I understand the indecision given you have all that going on, the time has to be right. Was always hard for me as I teach at Uni and little cover was available, so had to look for holiday times etc and often that meant waiting six months or longer for planning a trip.  We had two years where we couldn't proceed with tx as my OHs mum was very ill (and he was also ill), eventually his mum passed away, but then it took him another six months to feel up to tx. It's hard as time ticks on, but i think you have to feel it is the right time to go (epsecially if it's abroad!).

HMB - so pleased you think you have found a venue, sounds fantastic! Hope the spotting stays away.....saw on Serum thread you had a bit today as well.  Could the stringy thing be left overs from a pessary perhaps?    For Friday's scan.

I have really bad pain today and last night on right side under the ribs, didn't feel well enough to go to work today, I am worried it's gall bladder or liver related given my liver enzyme issue.......have booked into see the midwife tomorrow.

Love to all

Justine xx


----------



## neema

Chandlerino - Sorry to hear the news. Hope you feel better soon and decide on what to do next    

Di - Great to hear from you and thank you. Sorry about the heavy AF, hopefully your cycle/s will be back to normal soon. I think it may be Feb/March for us too....so we might cycle together  

HMB - Well done and all the best with your wedding plans and your scan on friday    

Deisy -     whatever decision you make. It's taken me more than a year to contact Penny, i feel the time is right to move forward....just follow your gut instinct

Justine - Thanks hun. Awww....hope you feel better soon and let us know how you get on tomorrow  

AFM - I got an email fro Serum on thursday saying that my sample had arrived and i am waiting to hear from Penny hopefully this week.


----------



## Little B

Chandlerino, sorry to hear that. 

hang in there, HMB! Bon chance!


----------



## BECKY7

Stephan said 150mg clomid on my next bleeding in dec and this time I will have my scan at CD10 not CD11 as felt a bit rush  whether that make any different.  Keen to start now but I got my fostering final panel on the weekend of my IUI if I go this month so next month is better for me.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Chandlerino, so sorry to hear your news    Would it be worth a blood test just to check?   

Diesy   

Hi to everyone else  

Txx


----------



## Chandlerino

No point - 20miu test this morning was a def negative - gutted beyond words x

I really don't know what to do now - grade A 2 day embies first 2 cycles didn't stick, now grade 1 3 day 8 cell embies this time. Can it really be egg quality?

Have had level 1 immunes which all came back clear. Got a hysteroscopy with NHS on 7 dec but one thing I have learnt is that I do have a progesterone problem as haven't seen any sign of AF this time and last 2 cycles she arrived well before OTD.

After transfer this time I took 4 x Utrogestan pessaries, 3 x estrofem, 75mg aspirin, metformin 1000mg, 60mg alogutin for first 7 days then 50mg gestone, 1 x 5mg prednislone 

Any ideas ladies?


----------



## justineb

Chandlerino     this time Penny had me on ABs when stimming (and then more with a BFP) re hidden C and Valtrex,  I know Kuki took the same.............for me my thyroid was also an issue - even though previous tests had it at normal........... so getting my TSH in range  was important, I also had IV steroids at EC and 2 x intralipids before ET (then every 2 weeks to 14 weeks then every 3 weeks til about 19 weeks). Some Serum ladies are doing the KIR tests and also taking the Chinese herbs recommended by Serum. OH and I took these prior to our tx. I also had a hysto and scar tissue and a polyp was removed.

Neema, wanted to say goodluck with the basting.

Becky goodluck with your next cycle.

Tommi - when will you get your thrombophilia results?

LittleB - hope u are doing ok.

Hi to everyone else,

Justine xx


----------



## Tommi

Justine - I'm hoping the results will come through soon. Just waiting for a call from my GP. Might ring the hospital too. Did you get my PM? Just deciding what to do next! Have spent most of the morning consulting Dr Google when I should have been working!  
Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hello ladies
How are you all.  I have order mushroom and cordcory from John Bowen and that I had to take it 30day before my IUI  so hopefully it will arrive before next Friday but I will be 4 day late  it that a problem as I will be having IUi hopefully on the 18th/19th dec and I should start taking the med on 22nd/23rd nov  or it there no point taking till the next IUi .
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Becky - i think it's better to do something for your next IUI cycle rather than nothing, I guess you need to see when they arrive!

Tommi - thanks for PMs.

HMB- goodluck for your scan today     

Hope you are all ok. I've just had more bloods done and see the consultant on Monday to go over results, no-one is quite sure what pain is (could be the way one baby is sitting, could be stretching or rib cage, could be my liver or gall bladder), so I just need to wait for the blood results and a liver scan - which has still not come through. I have had 2 ok night's sleep since Sunday night - the rest has been awful and I have usually been prowling round the house from 1 to 5.30am!!

Justine


----------



## neema

I lost my post earlier this am when my laptop decided to restart when i was just about to click on the post button. I will be brief.....

Justine - Awww hun, hope the pain subsides soon and you get a good nights sleep .

Chandlerino - It seems like you took everything you ought to after ET, perhaps include  clexane next time.

HMB - Goodluck with your scan today....how exciting  

AFM - I got my results from Serum and they are all negative.  I am gutted as i was hoping that the results would be positive so that i can pin point the cause of early m/c. I had the 7-in-1 life code test @ 170 euros and then Penny later told me that i should have taken the LM test as it's more sensitive and is only 100 euros aarrrggghhhhh. I asked Penny to email me the protocol of treatment  of AB anyway as i will be taking taking doxycycline when i am away for malaria prevention. I will have my telephone consultation with Penny on Monday which is great as i leave on Friday.

Hi to everyone and have a lovely w/end/xx


----------



## HMB

Becky, like Justine said, wait and see when you get the stuff in the mail. If you are only a couple days off, I don't see why you shouldn't take them this time


Thanks Justine. Don't think I'm going to get much done today before going to the appointment! Was hoping to reread some editing notes on a chapter for my thesis.  

Kuki! How are you? How are the girls? AFter my scan, I will undoubtedly have tons of questions   Look out

Neema, I did all the tests because one of them is more sensitive than the other--and it did ping me. Glad you are doing the consultation in a few days. xx

Tommi have you decided what to do?


----------



## Tommi

HMB - I hope today has gone really well!    I have decided to visit Penny. She has been so incredibly helpful. And to get all that advice and guidance free of charge is amazing. Especially considering I once paid £200 for an 8 minute appointment here in the UK    I need to get my thrombophilias results back but I'll be planning a trip out there early in the new year I think. 

Ladies who have been to Serum... I'm not sure if I'll be able to convince anyone that they really want a trip to Athens with me in January... the impression I get is that it's fine on your own out there when you're not familiar at all with Athens or Greek??! I will look at all the guides on here but I just wondered what it feels like there if that makes sense?

Justine - I hope the pain is on the way out. Thank you for being on the end of a text these last few days!

Hi to everyone else  

Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi - if you stay close to Serum you'll be fine as there's always lots of people there and even a bit of a social scene. There's a Serum meet up thread where you can make arrangements for meeting people for dinner etc, and a serum accommodation thread (I even know some ladies who arranged to share an apartment).  I had my hysto in December and we stayed for 5 days to make a break of it,  it was a lovely few days, some days were quite warm and sunny and we ate outside etc. I think in January they can get rain though. I can tell you where I stayed (I opted for hotels near by), HMB opted for apartments near by (one she got was on 2 floors!), and she'll be able to tell you too if you prefer that option.  There are also some people I know who I met in June still going through treatment, one if going back in January and she's single, so I could put you in touch with her if your dates overlap. It's probably the same with HMB.  Hope this helps a little, i know the thought of going abroad is daunting, but the results have been worth it for a few of us. Anyway, have a lovely weekend.  J xxx


----------



## HMB

Hold on to your seats ladies, I'm so excited ------ it's TWINS!!!!  

I was too emotional, cried a little, to remember all the measurements he was saying. They are the same size or really close. He said they are a great size. He showed me the hb's which he said were great. I do remember him saying something like 5 weeks something. And when I asked where they were situated, he said since they are about 1cm, they are too small for us to know exactly. The twins are causing the spotting. There is nothing to worry about. He double checked my cervix and vagina. I don't seem to have any risk. 

I am scheduled for the Down's ultrasound for Dec 10  in their super fancy unit and to see my Doc again that Friday on Dec 14. 

Do you all know what vaccinations we are supposed to have had? He wrote me a list so I could check if I had them already, but I can't read his handwriting! The only one we discussed was rubella, and that's the only one I can kinda decipher on the list    . Help me to guess please!! 

Let's see, what else. He wants me to stop taking all meds except progesterone. I may finish the Clexane that i have tho, 1 week's worth. And start to go off other stuff like estrogen. I have emailed Penny for her opinion. He wil help me pick a hospital if I decide not to go to American Hosp of  Paris--only reason I wouldn't go there is if the national health care and my extra insurance don't cover it, which I don't think they do. I have had enough paying for everything!!! I didn't ask for the due date, but I already calculated it online. Shoudl be early June for twins!!!!  

Tommi-- you are going for a consultation in Jan, not Tx? So the most you would do is a hysto. So about 3 days max. It's no problem being on your own as Justine said. And you can meet up with FFers who are there using the meet up thread etc. I think I know of a couple who will be there in Jan. If you stay in an appart, then you can cook for yourself which is def an advantage if you end up doing a hysto. Otherwise a hotel is great for a short stay. I never did the short visit, only tx so stayed in an appart both times. Loved it!! It won't be as cold as home and you have all that lovely greek food, museums etc.


----------



## BECKY7

HMB  that is FABS NEWS oh congrats  bet you couldn't belive your eye or ear to hear your having twin  that is wonderful news  and mst f all get your DH to start looking after you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## neema

HMB - OMG twinnies....wow!!. I am so happy for you.....super news!!.xx

Tommi - I am not exactly sure when i will go to Serum perhaps Feb, i will know when i speak to Penny.


----------



## Jammy J

Tommi, you will be fine on your own near serum, you will meet lovely ladies and receive wonderful treatment. X


----------



## HMB

Hiya again, I was wondering if you all could help me figure out this list of vaccinations written by my Doctor in his hyroglyphs   

I figured out the rubéole/rubella, but not the rest:

Here are the clues I can decipher on the list of other vaccinations:

-S. cytom?egalc..is
-Rubella (written rubéole in French)
-TPITA
-gre?y? Rhesus (I might be able to guess this one now!)
-agglu?....

What do you think? Any guesses?


----------



## Tommi

HMB - congratulations! That is wonderful news! I am filled with hope when I read about your success and Justine's (and others!). 

Thanks so much ladies for your info on Serum and going there alone. I feel happy about going ahead if I can't get someone to come with me! Seems a very big ask really so I think I may just plan on going alone and seeing if I can meet up with someone when I'm there. Looking at my dates I think I'll be going during the first week of Jan. Does the clinic close for long over new year?

Thanks ladies! 

Txx


----------



## Little B

wow, wow, wow, HMB, that is fantastic news! So happy for you!


hope everyone is doing well.


Bee


----------



## Tommi

Hi Bee

How are you? Any plans for treatment?  

Txx


----------



## HMB

Thanks very much, Little B   . How are you doing?

I think I have figured out my mystery vaccination/test list with the help of Justine and a few ladies on the Serum thread. 
CMV cytomelaovirus
Rubella
Toxoplasma
Tdap? (maybe)
Rhesus
agglutinis

Going to start coming off of pred today--yikes   . Going to half my 10mg dose....I already started halving the estrogen on Saturday.

How is everybody? Dyellowcar, Carnivaldiva, Kuki, SarahEssex, Becky, Justine, Diesy, Chandlerino, Neema, Alexine?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I just got my relishing extract and cordyceps today woopee so I will start to,or row mining as that would be 30day from tomorrow till my IUI  perfect timing and let hope it will make any different with DHEA and my other med. We have been approved for fostering  and was told we may start next week once the paperwork is finish  so praying that my DP can cope on his own with them kids while I go away for 3 night  but I may go for 2 night instead if I can.
Tommi  how are you  you exciting yet.
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky, where did you get your DHEA from? Did penny suggest it?
Thanks


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya
No penny didn't  but I have read a lot about it and thought I might well give it ago and one of the lovely ladies on this site didn't need it anymore cos she did get pregnant so she gave it to me  sorry I couldn't help where to get it from as I am sure other ladies will help you
Becky7 xx


----------



## Chandlerino

I've been advised to take DHEA and it looks like from google most people get it from biovea. I've been told to take 25mg 3 x a day.

Becky that is fantastic news about the fostering panel. Having met you in Brno recently you will do a fab job for those kids xxxxx

hMB fab news on your twinnies xx


----------



## Little B

well ladies,

I think I'm moving on to donor eggs. After the nonsense and runaround here in Denmark, my relationship cannot endure too much more of this pressure. If I decide tomorrow to give up being a parent at all, great, I'm sure DH would be thrilled. He is not interested in adoption. I am not interested in NOT being a parent (I'd be happy to adopt). If I was younger or crazily independently wealthy, I'd either leave and handle this myself, or I'd be making the decisions, but then again if I was younger, I wouldn't be in these shoes. Brilliant idea, meeting your man at age almost 43.

After a lot of fighting and a sense that we are dividing, I've decided to ignore my gut instinct that tells me even at my advanced age, there is a small chance I could have my own bio child. Two pregnancies with NO stims at 43 and 44? Decent response to heavy stims just two months ago? I feel there is a chance... yet...

I fought - literally, with tears and yelling and begging and strategy - to get him to agree to trying in the Czech Republic. I'd prefer going to Greece, but Czech is closer, so I went with that. I also got two tries out of him, because we THINK we are going to end up paying nothing additional for our misadventure at Maigaard. This might be because of my sternly worded email to them where I got very American and questioned the legality of what they had done to me, I don't know. If they bill us, I'm down to one shot in Zlin. And, looking at the odds, I need to make that count. It's expensive-- I'm desperate to sell the fridge full of injectables I've already paid for-- and it is ...  sad. I'm a bit sad. If I look back at the wasted time and all of the stress, I will snap. I need to look forward. I know this will work and I am using the downtime to get active and prepare mentally.

I cannot believe how much trust  I am putting into a woman/the staff in Zlin, that I've obviously never met. I made my little shopping list of what I want, and sent some photos of myself, and am getting things rolling for a January cycle. Hopefully someone there has an Irish ancestor!

So I guess I'm not the best candidate for this thread anymore. Hopefully you'll let a DEer stick around.

Oh, and to end on a positive note - my friend's friend, who recommended Zlin and had three trips there resulting in a single and twins, has just fallen pregnant all by her little old self, aged almost 42. Its early days, but just to say, miracles do happen.


Bee


----------



## Chandlerino

Little b well done u for sticking to your dreams. It would have made you resent dh I'm sure.

Xxxxx


----------



## poppy40

Little B -  good for you sticking to your guns, you need to follow your heart  The thread was changed ages ago from OE so don't go anywhere, we need to know how you are doing 

Chandlerino - so sorry hon, you did everything you could in your last cycle . DHEA is worth a go, not sure if it was that which made the difference but H is from a DHEA IVF cycle.I got mine from the USA and paid for fast shipping & it literally arrived in less than 48 hours, this is the site http://www.dhea.com/home.php. Its worth taking 50mg in the morning & 25mg at dinner time as it can affect your sleep otherwise. Are you going to ttc naturally? I also swear by the Whey to Go protein powder every day & twice a day during stims or in first half of cycle and 600mg per day of CoQ10 (also worth DH taking both), I think Justine took Whey & CoQ10 in last cycle too.

Becky - sounds like things are really moving for you - lots of luck hon  

HMB - wow amazing news, another set of twinies - how exciting!!         How are you feeling? When is your next scan?

Justine - how are you feeling hon - did you get your test results back? How are your hands - I had carpel tunnel too, it can be pretty uncomfortable & no doubt its worse with twins on board  When are you next back to see Dr H?

Tommi & Neema - yay so pleased you're off to Serum! Think I must have 10+ thread buddies who've had babies or are preg through Penny so would always recommend them even though haven't been there myself 

Di - hope all is ok with you hon  Are you breeding any more pups soon? Lots of luck with your tx  

CD - lovely to see you back, hope work is going ok - bet you can't wait for Elijah's first Xmas 

Kuki - how is everything going with Sacha? How is Lara enjoying school? 

All ok here expect for poor H who has yet more lurge - poor thing is now on pred for his chest. I know they get ill a lot when they're little but the amount of stuff he's caught has been a bit excessive bless him . Back to see paed tomorrow so going to find out if there's any link with his reflux & immune/respiratory system. Love to everyone  xx

/links


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  as for whey to go protein which favour is best and do I drink it any time or only from cycle day 1 cos I am having IUI and how do I mix it with cos I drink pint of milk everyday 
Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Becky - re the Whey - vanilla & chocolate are both fine & you can mix it with milk or water (def nicer with milk) . Also used to blend the vanilla one with fruit as well for a bit of variety  Its fine to have it at anytime even if not cycling, I used to have 2 servings a day during stims so you could do that up to ovulation and then go back to once a day after that - I carried on through 2ww etc on it too xx PS I found it cheaper to buy on Amazon than through local healthstore - the big tin is better value x


----------



## dillydolly

Becky, I read chocolate was the best! And someone said once a day initially then twice during Stimms. I think if you work out how much protein is good for you eggs then work out how much protein you have in your diet then you can take it once or maybe twice a day

I will see if I can find out how much protein is good. I have read it somewhere but have forgotten!


----------



## dillydolly

Re DHEA I found these...

http://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/swanson_sublingual_dhea

/links


----------



## dillydolly

Have also found these, not sure how much fat is in them though but I think they are high in protein

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=protein+balls&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=6650678309402947905&sa=X&ei=NcOqUIbqL-na0QX58YHABw&ved=0CEUQ8wIwBA

Apparently 60 grams of protein a day is good

Also keeping tummy warm up to egg transfer and warm feet too!

/links


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok. I had two scoops of whey a day too in stimms last time, giving 60mg protein on top of a high protein diet. I used one from Lamberts Healthcare - I liked straweberry or vanilla the best.

Becky, well done for being approved for fostering - that's great news! 

Poppy- hi - really sorry H is poorly again, hope you get somewhere with the paed - maybe his reflux is irritating his chest? Poor little thing. I saw Dr Mahendrin yesterday (they seem to have swapped me back to him) - but they won't scan me now for another 4-6 weeks - I go back for another check up in 2 weeks. Carpel tunnel is horrid, but at least it goes away.........the splints they gave me really help - they are not very sexy though!!

I still have the rib pain, i'm having a liver and gall bladder scan on Friday morning, fingers X - there's nothing serious. Bump is growing bigger though - someone said I look like I am nearly full term yesterday - yikes!!

Hi to you all

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies

Hope any of you can help    I have been taking DHEA in the last 10 day and I am tracking my ovulate for my next IUI and my 1st and 2nd peak is at cycle day 10/11 but this time I am cycle day 11 today and I am not even on high peak  do you think DHEA got anything to do with it  as do you think I should stop cos I know I ovulate cos of my pain and EWCM  or you think I must have miss my peak.

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  lovely penny from serum has told me not to take anymore of DHEA as it stop my ovulate  hope it won't effect my next DIUI on my next cycles in a month time.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Becky 

If reprofit have told you to take DHEA then stick with it but it may make ovulation a bit later than normal whilst your body gets used to it.

I think it's easy to get so many opinions but stick with what reprofit have prescribed. Btw I think penny is amazing but reprofit are your clinic and would stick with their advice. I know it's easy to panic though xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey chandlerino thank you but reprofit didn't tell me to take DHEA lol as I read lots of ladies who having IVF/ICSI who had DHEA , mushroom and cordyceps and their normal vits got PG so I thought might well give ago  then BAM no ovulate  so I panic cos I need to work out my next ovulate for my next DIUI just before Xmas.
How are you ?
Becky7 xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Am ok - PMA up and down - usual really.

Trying the natural way for 2-3 months [as advised by clinic] whilst deciding next steps and waiting for a lottery win. Waiting for my DHEA and CoQ10 to arrive. 43 in Feb..... how very depressing!

Have a hysto at local NHS hospital on 7th Dec too - not expecting to find anything tho. Pressed my consultant for it after failure #2.

Any news on any foster kids?


----------



## BECKY7

Oh you taking DHEA then as who advice you to take it and already taking coq10 in the last 2 month . Can't you not pretend you will be 42 in feb instead of 43 eh and just carrying on normal. Have you thought about mushroom and cordyceps.
We have been approved for fostering on Sunday so we are really happy and exciting and hopefully to start next week once they final our paperwork.

Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Becky - I used to cycle like clockwork and always ovulate on day 11 - then when I did IUI for some reason I didn't ovulate til day 13, perhaps it's the stress - just keep testing incase it peaks a bit later on.  I took a low dose of DHEA  for a bit but then did get an ovarian cyst, possibly that was from Clomid and not the DHEA, but I ended up not using it anymore as I was worried..........I gave it to OH in the end. I know Poppy used it to conceive Harry though......

Chandlerino   

HMB      Happy Birthday! 

Justine xx


----------



## Chandlerino

i like the idea of my birthday not happening 

Reprofit told me to take after getting an AMH test but I'm not going to bother with it [the test]


----------



## HMB

Chandlerino, unless they insist on the AMH, don't bother with it, you are right. You just need to make sure estrogen and FSH are behaving themselves. 

Thanks Justine!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey I got whey to go protein in strawberry and it taste fab with pint of milk  so let see if that help too
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
So quiet in here. Hope all is wellwith pregnant and cycling ladies
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Kuki and everyone  

How are you all? 

Becky - how's it going with the strawberry milk?!

HMB and Justine - how are you both?

Chandlerino - how are you?

Everybody else, I hope that things are going really well in this run up to Christmas.

I am doing OK. Just had an appointment with the blood people at my local hospital. The most officious doctor I have ever seen. It was a question of crumbling up in tears or matching her level of forthrightness. So I chose the latter and she went from saying that at my age what can I expect to saying that she will do everything she can to help me and apologizing! So I had a second thrombophilias screen done on the NHS and another full blood count. Apparently I've been iron deficient for years and she was surprised that I hadn't ever been told. She told me my care had been a mess and that I have to be more vocal. I really don't think they know how hard it can be to get straight answers from doctors. She was totally dismissive of the hidden c test, not because of the technique but because it is done in Greece! She said "Anything Greek is highly dodgy"! I absolutely could not believe it. Anyway, she bustled about being generally offensive but sounding like she just might get some results sorted out for me. 

I really feel like I need a big glass of wine to calm down now. And I don't ever drink alcohol. That's really saying something!

Have a lovely weekend all. It's beautiful and frosty in the winter sunshine here.

Txx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Tommi

What a nightmare that Dr sounds! Have that glass of wine - I haven't drunk for 2+ years and had an enormous blowout last weekend as we had a party. In fact it was like being a twentysomething again I had a mega hangover - won't be doing it again but I needed the blowout and its worked as feel less stressed now.

Just been to visit my friend who is 40 and got pregnant with her 4th DIUI in Denmark. She has the most gorgeous 3 day old son. I must admit I didn't feel upset about the baby but feel very guilty that I have more or less avoided her for most of her pregnancy. I think she gets it though as she is single and decided it was now or never to have a baby and it worked. She is the only one of my friends that text me on each of my OTDs.

AFM - still waiting for my DHEA to arrive and think I might be ovulating soon which is very inconvenient as I have a hysteroscopy next Friday. Don't know whether to phone and see if I can arrange a date for after next AF if I can. Don't want to lose a cycle if possible if you see what I mean.

big hello to everyone 

Chand xx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Tommi  - did you get any results from the first test yet? I'm confused as to why they did it again. No wonder you wanted a drink...... but well done getting the turn around in position!

Chandlerino - sounds like you needed the blow out, I say well done for seeing your friend with the baby, we all know it's not easy.

Becky- how's your DIUI cycle going? 

Big hellos to Kuki, Poppy, HMB, Little B, CD, DillyDolly

I am very nearly at 24 weeks.......big milestone for me

J xxx


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies
hope all are well. justinb thats fab news, your right each week is a milestone. I have my 32 week scan next week, am excited but still feel anxious when I think of all we have been through. big tummy which is probably going to get bigger over the next month, hope growth scan shows all well.


----------



## HMB

Hiya!

Tommi, next time they say something about the hidden C test in Greece, tell them that Dr Grogy in LONDON uses the SAME lab for similar test of his patients. Guess he didn't find an English one up to snug  

Kuki! How are you? Has bf gotten easier? What's new?

Not too much to report. Waiting for my next scans which will be be Dec 10 (down's) and 14 (3 month scan). Just getting worked up about which buggy I need to get for twins   . The wedding is getting pretty set. Got the location and have been trying on dresses. So much fun!! Wanted to do that before I really start showing.  . So my big worries are moving and finding the right buggy  

Howdy Alexine, Chandlerino, hopingx, justineb, poppy, SarahEssex, Becky, Little b.


----------



## alexine

Just dropping in to say hello girls.  Some really great news on this thread. Just found out today that little M has a half sister and brother about 5 months younger than her. Exciting but strange.
Keep well every one!    
xxxA


----------



## justineb

Hi Alexine - great to hear from you. Wow that's quite a discovery! How did you find out? Are you going to want to let them all get to know each other, or would that be too much? How are you doing? Any closer to having that fibroid dealt with?

Justine xx


----------



## alexine

Hey Justine so great that you and your little one have hit that milestone of 24 weeks...I'm so pleased an excited for you!
I'm doing okay thanks...to be honest haven't moved on the fibroid thing. I'm just too tired right now to do anything. I thought I could cycle again in Jan at Serum but I can't. I need more time and will just have to hope that when I'm ready there will be something in the AMH dept to work with.
As for the half sibs I found out through the donor sibling registry. One lady with a little boy, I have been in touch with for a while but a new family posted the birth of their little girl just recently. 
I would love to meet up with these families in the future but I think pacing it is important for everyone....
Anyway life isn't boring! 

You ladies are an inspiration! 

Wishing you all lots of     !
xxxA


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Hey Alexine,  pacing everything sounds important right now if you are feeling so tried. I think you have to feel well for treatment to have a chance, so just try to get yourself back on form  

Feel so relieved to be 24 weeks now  

Justine


----------



## Little B

Tommi, how annoying. These doctors can be so rude and dismissive.

Glad to hear everyone (ish) is doing well. AFM, I have started birth control pills for my cycle next month and I am exHAUSted. I feel as tired as I did each time I was pregnant, am taking a nap each day. And my boobs are sore. Weird. If only it was something more...

wanted to ask - has anyone used ChemistDirect? wondering what their shipping time usually is.

Bee


----------



## Tommi

Bee - sorry to hear you're so tired. This cold weather doesn't help! Curl up somewhere warm and have a snooze  

Justine - huge congratulations on getting to 24 weeks+   That is such fantastic news. You ladies are my hope and inspiration!

Alexine - that's lovely news about the half siblings. Wonderful  

HopingX - good luck for your scan!  

HMB - Good luck for your scans too! And dress shopping! Take it easy!  

Chandlerino - how are you doing? Have you started the DHEA? I really don't know what to make of it. My clinic here told me not to touch it but some clinics recommend it. I wish they would sort themselves out!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well on this chilly day!

I am crawling through each day at the moment on these awful antibiotics for hidden C. So p***ed off with it all! Oh well at least it is something I can be doing while waiting for treatment. I am off to Serum in January for an initial meet with Penny and a scan. I really hope I don't have to have the hysteroscopy. I have had too many of those operations! I seem to be going through a very tearful time at the moment (can you tell?    ) . I think I am just shattered coming towards the end of the semester. I still have 10,000 words to produce by the end of next week as well  

Gosh didn't mean to be so negative. I'll be so pleased when I'm done with the antibiotics. Day 19 tomorrow. This is the second time in my life I've had them. I hate them! Sorry. Moaning again   Need to get some festive cheer!

Oh, my thrombophilias screen results came through - all normal. Big relief.

Sorry for moaning ladies  

Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi - great news your tests were normal. Keep going with the antibiotics....remember it seemed to make all the difference for lots of us! Goodluck getting your writing done. Justine xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Justine    remembering that it made a difference for a lot of you is the only thing that keeps me going some days! I'm just in a bad mood about all this writing    But I will get it done.

Hope everyone has a lovely day. Still dark out there!

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Hello   Just wanted to say sorry I'm snowed under so I'm nowhere up to date and haven't been around, slogging on to an Xmas deadline.  Hope everyone is doing well   

Back soon       xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy! You and me both!  
Txx


----------



## hopingx

Good news the test results Tommi, just hang in there 
Had my 8 month scan and thankfully all still looking normal. Baby weighs about 4lb but they say weight will almost double in the next 7 weeks.she is kicking a lot and I read I am going to put on a pound a Week so looks like moving Is going to get harder over the next month, am already struggling abit. V thankful tohough


----------



## Tommi

That is really great news HopingX   How very exciting! Take it easy, Txx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi all!

Sorry you are feeling rubbish with ABs Tommi - not long to go and it will all be over!

Congrats on the scan Hopingx

Well I had an NHS appointment this morning for a hysteroscopy but it never happened the Gynae Dr was not happy about performing it as he thinks that any abnormalities would have been picked up on recent IVF scans and the HSG I had in 2009. He was nice and I understand what he was saying but can't help feeling a little disappointed! I waited 4 months for this appointment, worried about it all week, nearly cancelled it as I ov'd on Sunday, missed the works Xmas do today to go to it and I'm still no the wiser as to why I can't get pregnant! Arrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## dillydolly

Chanderlino....if you ovulated on Sunday and did the deed there's hope this could be your month!!....there would be no hope of that if you had had a Hysteroscopy today!!


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies sorry been a long time,just never seem to have any time any more,babies are very demanding and great time wasters
Big hello to Poppy,Kuki ,Becky,Hoping,Justine,HMB,Lj ,Tommi,Hope,Little B and Alexine  

My little boy is 6 months today,he has a cold and is all snotty and grumpy,but love him more every day,my beloved cat has sadly had to be set free to cat heaven,devastated and hurts to look at his pic but cant change it  

Love to all and HAPPY Christmas Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Sarah Essex  how lovely to hear from you and wow 6 month already  and so sorry to hear about your cat  I know the feeling 
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hi ladies,
I could really use some input from those of you who have been through a nuchal scan scare.

I went today for the ultrasound to measure the twins. Really amazing facility at the American Hospital of Paris. Twins are positioned on top of each other, as if in shelves.  Both are measuring exactly perfect for the time at 11weeks 3 days which is where i am. Top twin had everything check out great, i.e. heart, fingers, legs etc. It scored well with the nuchal fold too at 0.99 (so 1). Doc could see the nose in profile as well as the bone present. There is a long list of stuff she observed and measured. Also another risk calculation of something called Ductus Venosus was positive. That's good too although I have no idea what that is. 

Twin on bottom shelf had its legs crossed, cute. All measurements were great. …Except it didn't score well on the nuchal stuff. It got 4mm (4.38 to be exact). The nose is present in profile but Doc couldn't see the bone. Crap. Also the Ductus Venosus was negative which is not good. :-((

The chance of bottom twin having DS is 10%, the geneticist told me.  To me, that's not high, esp considering all the fertility stats for over 40! Still, Doc had to go over all the different Trimosome things, some of which mean that the fetus could not survive... 

Both twins have placentas in the back. 

I am scheduled to do the CVS tomorrow morning. Since it's twins, the blood test is useless--can't tell the difference between the 2. Geneticist says I need to lie down for 2 days! What a pain. I get part of the results on Thursday night by telephone. The rest (not sure what) comes in 2 weeks. She wants to do the CVS on both twins but it may not be possible due to the placentas being in the back. She said if they can't, then they will want to do an amnio mid Jan. I don't really see why i need more tests on top shelf twin as it passed in flying colors….

Well, that's it. I'm overwhelmed with information, documents and photos at the moment. I am def upset. I'm going to have to have some objectivity to deal with this.


----------



## poppy40

HMB -    sorry can't offer any advice as such as don't know too much about it. I'm sure the Fetal Medicine Centre in London can do bloods for twins as well as really detailed scans without having to do CVS. Justine went there for her nuchal scan as NHS could only do it based on age and not including the bloods which can really bring down the risk. Just thought I'd mention it incase its an option to come to London and get a scan done with them. xx


----------



## justineb

HMB    I just sent you an email, sorry didn't get the text as my OH has got my mobile (as he has lost his). The FMC in London did bloods for me and it did reduce the risk for both twins whereas the NHS here didn't do bloods, but i am not sure how they would work anything out for each twin. Thinking of you, 

Hi everyone!

Justine xxx


----------



## alexine

I can vouch for the Fetal Medicine Centre too...they were just great! Thinking of you HMB   
xxA


----------



## poppy40

you could always call or email them & see what they suggest  x


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I am so very sorry to hear this news. But keep positive. My friend went to FMC for her Nuchal tests. They coul dnot see the nasal bone at all. And it came of 1 in 40 to have DS. She went for CVS in two days after her NT. And all came clear. At the moment she is 28 weeks pregnant and everything is fine. 
Can you trust the doctor who will do CVS? If yes, stay positive and wait for the results. I really hope you don't have to do Amnio at all.
Will be thinking of you.. But keep positive at the mo.. I have friends who had very high risk on DS and both was fine.. All very healthy kids now.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

HMB - personally if it were my choice I would leave the twin on the top well alone and I wouldn't have CVS or amnio on that one as it's nuchal was so good.......

Let us know how it goes

Justine


----------



## yaya

Hi ladies, sorry to gatecrash your thread (am a long-time lurker ), but just wanted to send positive thoughts to HMB. So sorry you have this worry.

As the other ladies have mentioned, at FMC they can do bloods to give each twin a risk score, but I think they use the scan markers to generate the risk score. How were your bloods? What were your HCG and PAPP-A values? At 1:10 your odds are ok given your age. The background risk of DS at age 45 is 1:35 so it's only a little bit higher. I had risks of 1:26 and 1:2 at age 40. Sadly, the 1:2 twin did have DS (nuchal was fine at 2.0 but twin lacked a nasal bone and had tricuspid regurgitation -- another marker of DS).

At FMC, they've recently begun trialling something called the Harmony test, which looks for fetal DNA in the blood and therefore you don't need to undergo CVS: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/9518668/Blood-test-for-Downs-could-avert-300-miscarriages-a-year.html

But I'm not sure whether this is valid for twin pregnancies.

Best of luck  

/links


----------



## yaya

Just to add that I had CVS on both twins, but healthy twin also had a marker of DS (tricuspid regurgitation). If all is looking good with the twin on top, then I wouldn't bother with the CVS on that one.


----------



## HMB

Just want to say thanks for the great support, helpful suggestions. In bed already so will reply better tomorrow and do a few PMs . Xx really glad to get it over with quickly, honestly.


----------



## alexine

Hang in there HMB sending you all lots of     !
xxA


----------



## HMB

Hi again, sorry, in a bit of a rush this morning because the appointment is at 11:30. Doc won't be doing it on the top twin if there is any difficulty in accessing the placenta which anterior/posterior. I don't want to bother testing that one. Def no amnio for top twin.

I don't know what tricuspid regurgitation is or about the test. Can someone pm me if the know? NOt sure I will have time to look it up before I leave. Will have iphone with me. 

Kuki, i think it's great to get it over with, the CVS, right away, like your friend. 

The FMC is no doubt great but I am at a fantastic facility so don't need to go to London.

YAya, Poppy, Justine , what exactly is the blood test you are talking about, because I think there is more than one. And at what time could you do the test? I am 11weeks 4 days. Geneticist says there is still DNA of both in my blood so they can't do an analasys yet for x time (forget how long maybe couple weeks). 

I did not do a blood test so i don't have a ratio. I have a percentage which is 10¨% of Chromosone problem. So 90% chance the leprechaun on the bottom is fine. 

I do have nuchal fold measure which is 4. That's what I can compare with plus the tricuspid thing. 

Yaya, do you know why I have to lie in bed for 2 days after the CVS? 

Thanks so very much!!!!!!


----------



## justineb

HMB    Goodluck, just emailed you re blood tests

Yaya, great to see you back on here, hope you are OK, your PMs helped me so much when I had my DS risk assessments, I told HMB about you  yesterday and then you posted here so it was brilliant timing!I am now past 25 weeks!!  

Justine xx


----------



## yaya

HMB, thinking of you     . I PMd you about the tricuspid regurgitation -- it's basically a leaky heart valve. Many babies with DS have heart problems (of varying severities) and it's just an early sign of a potential heart problem. My healthy twin had it (as did the one with DS) but his heart is fine so it can resolve itself.

I suppose they're just telling you to lie in bed afterwards because they feel this will minimise the risk of miscarriage. Nicolaides told me I could just carry on with my normal activities afterwards -- no need to rest or anything. I was off work at the time (it was Xmas) so I was taking things quite easy anyway. One thing he did, which really helped me, was to show me the heartbeats after he'd done the CVS.  He told me that all the risk of CVS is during the procedure itself, so as long as the hearts are still beating afterwards the chance of miscarriage is pretty much zero.

Justine, great to hear things are going so well -- am so chuffed for you  . 25 weeks is a fantastic milestone. Hope the sickness has subsided a bit. Are you all prepared?


----------



## justineb

Yaya, not quite ready yet - am still trying to get bits of work done in the house as we live in a old house that dates from 1830 and  before I got pg we still hadn't finished everything, anyway we have nearly rennovated some rooms, and lots of baby bits are bought and washed etc and I have just a few more things to get or collect from friends (who have been very lovely with donations). The midwife told me to be ready and have my bags packed by 27 weeks...so over next two weeks I hope to get the last bits finalised.

HMB     

Jxx


----------



## hopingx

Hi Justin's
Am 33 weeks and am thinking of peaking my bag in case though thought it was still too early. With the new baby clothes, is it recommended to wash all in non bio powder even if they are new in packaging?


----------



## justineb

Hopingx, 33 weeks.............. who hooooo! The midwife told me I was measuring 34 weeks yesterday......I feel huge! Yes non bio is recommended and washing them first (I have done so much washing!!) Goodluck Justine xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey HMB  how are you  I don't really know about what your asking for but I am sure you will figure out the best way for your sweetie  Stay strong.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Little B

holy cow, you ladies are already thinking about packing your bags - time surely does fly!

HMB, I know notjhing about this sort of thing but am sending you the calmest and most positive of thoughts I agree with the others, let the baby on the top bunk alone, but that's based on nothing but heresay.

AFM, I am getting more and more excited, not about my trip to Czech Republic, IVF, schmye-VF, but my trip to London for Christmas. So excited to be out of the Land of Negativity (Denmark) and back around family and friends!

positive vibes to everyone!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  when are anyone suppose to stop their DHEA please
Thank you. Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky

I thought you had stopped it after you spoke to penny!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dilly dolly  it not for me but for my friend  
Becky7 xx


----------



## Chandlerino

I think you take it all through your cycle til BFP x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey chandeline  how are you and thank you and I read agate supplement for DHEA and it did say to stop at EC  so will tell my friend to stop at ovulate  aghhhh diffcuit to know which is right etc
Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Becky - I went with Agate's advice and stopped at EC, didn't want the hormones risking anything incase I got a BFP xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey poppy40  thank you so much as I did remember reading somewhere to stop at some point.
Thank you again
Becky7 xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi Becky - did I read you are in Brno? If so, I wish you all the luck for this round - its gotta be your turn now.

Re: DHEA conflicting advice everywhere regarding everything - I'm not even sure that I should be taking it but am going to see how it goes. Not exactly sure what is going on with me at the moment as have been spotting brown/pink since 4dpo and its getting on my nerves! am 12dpo today so Af should be due tomorrow. Trying naturally now - no more treatment - 3 IVFs in a year is very draining.

I had a hysteroscopy appt last week - turned up after waiting 4 months for the appt - to be told that they would not do it as any problems would have turned up on IVF scans. Total disappointment.


----------



## poppy40

HMB - did you have any more tests done in the end? How did everything go?   

Chandlerino -   is it worth seeing Penny? Have heard so many stories about people having hystos in the UK even at the top fertility clinics only for quite major things to be found once they've had one at Serum. Have been reading the Serum threads for quite a while now and it seems to be a common theme... appreciate its a lot of additional money & time etc to go out there though 

Can't quite believe it's Harry's first birthday tomorrow - this year has gone so quick. He's now saying 'Row' and to do the rowing action for Row Your Boat - so cute! 

Love to everyone   xx


----------



## HMB

Sorry Becky I don't know about DHEA.

Hi Poppy. Oops! Forgot to say what happened,  . First, it was not safe to reach the placentas on Tuesday, too far in the back and small. Later that day the Geneticist called back. She and the Doc had talked (I love this prenatal center, talk about special attention) and wanted me to come back on Friday. He wanted to try a technique to move the placenta so he could take the sample safely. He said he could do it with me because I'm thin   What every pregnant woman wants to hear when her body is getting bumpy (soon no one will be saying that)! So I went back this morning. SUCCESS. Twins and placenta had grown so much in 4 days   that it was easy to take the sample without doing anything special. Phew! So it's done! Now at home resting in bed for 48 hours. Get the results early next week.     So relieved they could do it and that I can clear up this dark cloud quickly, one way or the other.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey chandeline  thank you and yes as I just got back home on Friday night  so the dread 2 ww aghhhh but I am cool apart from not sleeping very well lol.
That bugger man  bloody NHS hospital especially when you been waiting that long eh  are you going ack to your GP to sort tat out again.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Good luck darling.. Just keep busy.. Thinking of you..    

HMB,
How are you feeling? Results came out yet?      

Love and luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki
Thank you and how are you and your sweetie  bet she grown since I last saw her.
Can't sleep  
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Your are on pred? Mxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey  yeah but only on 5mg  but think it the knowing that I will and have got fostering girl today that excite me to have sleepless lol.
How are you ?
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hiya Kuki, how are you doing? How is Sasha?

Got results, very busy last night running off to the hospital. Am leaving for the States this morning so have to be brief. Bottom twin is not going to make it. Top twin is splendid and we now know the sex   It's been a very difficult week to say the least.


----------



## justineb

HMB    devastated by your news, for your sanity you have to now focus on the baby on the top bunk,  keep strong and travel safely Love & hugs Justine xxx


----------



## alexine

HMB I have been thinking about you. Such hard news to bear.     Keep well and sending you all lots of     
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear HMB,
I am so very sorry. I know how it feels to lose a twin. It will get easier. It will. You will never forget. You were going to be mather of twin but the sense of lost will get less and less. And once your top buncer is here safely, life will be absolutely lovely.
Take good care of you and precious..
Love. Kukixxx

We are okay. Me and Lara are suffering with colds. And not feeling so great. Sasha is okay. Today I am meeting some of FF's who became mothers in 2012. Really excited.. I am driving and stressing about finding the place..

Becky,
So happy that Fostering started.. You will be wonderful at it.. Just enjoy... 

Justine,
How are you and your preciousess

Alexine,
How are you darling girls?

Love to you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## justineb

Hiya Kuki, thought I'd PM you, but your box is full. Anyway, I hope you have a great day out today, what fun to meet other FF 2012 mummies! I met up with Lindz who doesn't live too far away from where I live and baby Lily (who is just gorgeous) last Saturday, she gave me a moses basket and I am seeing Poppy & her lovely boys in Cheltenham this Saturday....

Sorry you have more bugs, but it is the season for it.

We are doing ok.  I am not sleeping at all well (have carpel tunnel and this wakes me, also have ligament pains and need to wee sometimes 4 x a night), so I feel tired and pooped most of the time and getting to work is hard, plus I am still anaemic.  I had a scan yesterday, both babies are now @ 2lb each (just over 900g each). My belly is so big, I can't imagine I will go to twin term........... they haven't spoken about a delivery date yet, they said it all now depends on how they grow (as the antiphospholipid can interfere with growth). I had a dream that they were born at 1.5kg and 2kg............. I have got lots of bits ready (car seats, pram, cot, co-sleeper, moses basket etc etc) and lots of clothes...exciting! But I have more to do setting up nursery etc, but this will be January now.

Anyway, have a lovely Christmas with your girls and DH

Justine xxx


----------



## hopingx

HMB sorry about the news of the twin but keep positive thoughts for baby doing so well.x


----------



## poppy40

HMB - so so sorry to hear your terrible news   Take good care of yourself xx


----------



## Little B

HMB, so sorry about your news. How difficult to feel such happiness and such sadness at the same time. I hope everything goes well on your trip.

Bee


----------



## poppy40

Becky - lots and lots of luck for the next few weeks     Fantastic news on the fostering - very exciting!  Let us know how it all goes.

Kuki - lovely to hear from you. How is Sacha doing? Has her reflux settled down? Hope the meet up went well - its lovely to meet other FFers. I'm lucky to have a few nearby, one is due in a few weeks time. Hope you're feeling better  We seem to be going for a world record in the number of viruses we can accumulate between us here, my two have been ill pretty much relentlessly since the end of Aug  There is another sickness bug going around DS1's school - I get a daily vomit update from him on who has vomitted where   - nightmare! He also has a friend who loves Harry but keeps sticking is bl00dy fingers in his mouth despite me asking him about a hundred times not to do it - I'm hoping H will bite him very hard one day 

Justine - how long have you got left at work to go? Sounds exhausting  , don't think I could have done a commute, I had to sit down to recover after having a shower  You'd be amazed how big your belly can get! Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday xx

Little B - have a great time in London - when are you off to the Czech Republic?

HopingX - wow not long to go at all for you, very excting!

Alexine - any more news on your tx?

Chandlerino - lots of luck with the BMS  

Tommi - hope everything is ok with you? x

Hello to Sarah, Di, CD, Neema, Dillydolly and anyone I have missed.

Have a great Christmas everyone, we're off to stay with family so hoping for a few trips to the pub to catch up with friends as well! Take care, xxx


----------



## Little B

Poppy, although its rainy and will be all week, I can feel the stress vaporizing out of me after a last week getting my final school project in under the wire. Lovely to be back in London!

I will be heading to Zlin on or around 20th January. So, so, so excited. If anyone knows anything about it, feel free to drop some tips my way. I also need to figure out what to do with the thousands of pounds of drugs sitting in my fridge...


Bee


----------



## hopingx

hi poppy, can't believe your little 1 is 1 years already. Am 34 weeks now so another month to go but likely to stop work in early jan as is becoming abit of a struggle. Am not complaining though as have waited so long for this just praying all stays well over the next few weeks. Lots of washing of baby clothes and prep to do over Xmas while I am still abit mobile. Any recommendations on a decent baby thermometer?
Have a super Xmas to all you lovely ladies


----------



## poppy40

Hi hoping - time really does go so quickly! I dont blame you for finishing work soon you need a bit of time to take it easy before your LO arrives. We've got a braun thermoscan themometer which takes temps in ears, can recommend them & handy if you need to check temp when they're asleep. My GP practice use the same ones.

Little B -- have a very relaxing time in london & you'll be in Zlin before you know it. Nightmare re the drugs in fridge, dont suppose the supplier will accept a return or they could be used for your next tx? Xx


----------



## Little B

I am going to try and return any that I can and maybe someone somewhere will need them more than me  As for my next treatment, I'm 46 now. I think this will be my last shout.

No pressure then!!


----------



## HMB

Kuki, thanks so much. I do recall that you lost a twin with Laura, but I don't know the story. It must have been awful.  

Thank you for the kind words and support Little b, Justine, Poppy, Alexine. We are mostly looking forward and being positive as we are lucky to have one coming.


----------



## alexine

Hang in there and keep well HMB...thinking of you!      
xxA


----------



## justineb

HMB    hope you got to the States safely!

LittleB - have you thought about Ebay re the stuff in your fridge? Goodluck for tx, it will come round v quickly I am sure......

Alexine - how are you doing?

Hopingx - not long for you now!! Exciting. When's your due date?

Poppy - looking forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Sarah Essex- so sorry to hear about your cat  

Becky - exciting about the fostering, how are you getting along? Goodluck for when you do test!

Hello to all lovely ladies on this thread especially Tommi, Neema, Dyellowcar, Kuki, Chanderlino, DillyDolly, Isobel, Lindz, Kizzy, Yaya  Wishing all you a wonderful Christmas and hope 2013 is a year that more dreams come true 

Justine xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello dear friends,
All so manic busy in here.. I am ill with Cold. Lara is not well. Still coughing.. Sasha is getting it too.

Poppy,
it is never ending.. I think it wil not change some how we have to cope.. It is not much fun..

HMB,
Lara's twin, never developed properly so we knew there were things wrong with it right from the start. It was getting bigger but not developing.. GP explained as cos of there was a healthy pregnancy in the womb it was helping the twin and getting bigger. And we were lucky eventually it stoped and started observing by Lara. Lara became very strong healthy baby. We were very very lucky to have Lara with no problems.. But I always remember the other twin. I have my pics etc.. One day I will explain Lara all.. It makes it all very special.
Take good care of you and your precious.. 

Justine,
You too hun.. Nearly nearly there.. I think of you all every day.. 2013 will be one special year for you all.. As well as 2012..
I met 4 more FFs and their babies.. Best thing ever.. We are arranging a London get together in feb.. Will be a huge group.. People will come from all over UK and one from Belgium. And maybe one from Norway.. It is so exciting and amazing.. 

Please please do  not give up the dream. It will happen one way or another.. Maybe not the way you thought originally but it will happen.

Wishing you all a Christmas full of with happiness and hope...

I love you all.. And would like to thank you all dears for your support in 2012.. I could not do without you.... And I mean that.. THANK YOU!!!!

So busy and manic in here.. You should see my flat.. A bomb site.. Still billions things to do..

Love. Kukixxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi
Big hugs I was on the hidden c drugs about two years ago over Christmas and New Year and §reacted by vomiting mmm lovely.


Justine big hugs. My pregnancy was pretty easy but the carpal tunnel was painful and I seemed to have hourly trips to the toilet at night but it was great preparation for the early feeding days. But exciting to think about this time next year.


I haven't posted recently as seem to stumble from one illness to another at the moment and been processing little one's birth from least year. I went to a talk which brought things to the front of memory that I had forgotten and I didn't receive the best of care. The person's birth story could have been mine and DS's but her little one never came home. I thought I was OK and dealt with it but ended up balling my eyes out even though I know how fortunate I am to have my miracle. I also felt such guilt that I had my DS and yet she didn't and I know how odd that may sound. I have been spending a few months working through all this as I had thought I was OK and had dealt with it but hadn't realised how it had affected me. 


Hoping that last month will fly by but how exciting and a great start to 2013.


Oh HMB I am so sorry to read your news and so difficult with all those conflicting emotions that you are lucky to have one but then you have lost their twin so you aren't sure if you should feel grateful, happy you still have one, devastation or a combination of all of these as well as others who may try to understand your loss but won't fully understand it as much as they try. It is so hard and emotionally and physically exhausting. Am sending you so much love, hugs and good wishes. xxx


My darling son was one on the 20th and this afternoon was in front of me having emptied is toy basket and is now sitting in it instead .... of course what else would he do.


Still trying to figure out if at 44 fast approaching 45 in May I am playing Russian roulette thinking of using my own eggs or whether i should go the donor egg route. Any thoughts?


Love to all


xxx


----------



## justineb

Fraggles  - have you thought about a tandem cycle, it's OE and DE at the same time. Dogus do it and Serum also.......may be the way forward if you want to try OE one last time.

Happy Christmas wishes everyone!

Justine xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

If I am going de ivf route I want any LO to be able to trace the donor and UK is the only one I have found who do donor release. I wish they did that in Athens as would love to cycle with Penny again.

I am sending such good wishes to everyone on their 2WW presently and wishing a bumper crop of BFP's for everyone in 2013 and smooth, vomit free pregnancies and calm and short births. OK the Santa Claus of IVF have you got that list. Have I missed anything?

xxxxx


----------



## alexine

Wishing all you fab ladies a Happy Christmas and lots of       in the new year!
xxxA


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Just popping by to say



May 2013 bring you all you wish for

x x x​


----------



## Chandlerino

Merry Christmas ladies

Here's hoping that 2013 is the year for us ladies still trying to get our dream 

Much love 

Chand xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope 2013 brings everything we wish for!

Lots of love

Di xxx


----------



## Little B

Merry Christmas and Glædelig Jul!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey merry Xmas to you all and our dream for 2013 will happen 

Becky xx


----------



## Fraggles

Here's wishing everyone a fabulous 2013 and a BFP busting year. xxx


----------



## HMB

MERRY CHRISTMAS    

Having a lovely holiday with family but caught a cold/cough bug from my sister's children. Is there anything I can take besides parcetemol and tylonol and cough drops?? Help...


----------



## Fraggles

HMB big hugs I don't think so. When I was ill during my pregnancy the chemists said just good old paracetamol. Wishing you a speedy recovery but on the flip side of the coin am delighted that it is all worth it and this time next year ...


----------



## justineb

Hi girls, hope you all had a great time and wishing you all a fabulous boxing day.

HMB - I don't think you can do much other than take paracetamol. I made a tea when I had a bug earlier on in pregnancy by brewing slices about 3-4 slices of fresh ginger, about 6 cloves and a small cinnamon stick. I'd boil it up and let it seep in til it goes a golden brown and then have it with fresh lemon juice (adding cold water before you add the hot spicy liquid to protect the vitamin C from the heat), then I added some honey as well to the hot mixture. I'd refill water into the spice mix boil it up and let it seep til I needed it next time (and be able to use the mixture in this way for about 2 days). I had about 3 cups of this through the day. I also took vit C (500mg) and Vit D an additional 10mcg on top of what's in my pregnancy multi - as both can help immune system to fight a bug and shorten length of infection. The cloves lemon and honey can help sooth a sore throat and the cinnamon and ginger are warming and soothing as well. At one point my nose was so runny and stuffed up at night time in desperation I took a piriton antihistamine (as I had been told it was probably ok to take this if I had an allergy - as I have allergies & anaphylaxsis so I had already covered this off with the Dr). It helped a bit. I only took one. Other antihistamines are thought to be less safe.  I had my bug before 12 weeks so I was worried about taking meds as I think you often need to be more careful up to that, but you are over 12 weeks now. Anyway hope this helps and you feel better soon!

J xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Just popping on quickly to wish becky7 lots of luck for testing tomorrow.

Hope everyone's had a great Christmas xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey chand  tank you darling really think it will be BFN as got nothing apart from mild cramp since 7dpiui  but looking forward to next month though.
Hope you all are well and HMB will be thinking of you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Becky - goodluck for OTD today     

Justine xx


----------



## alexine

Becky lots of     !
xxA


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I did do the cheap test today and still BFN but I knew that and I did stop my crinone 2 day ago cos I knew I am not pregnant so hoping to start my AF tomorrow then start again on my 2nd cycles as I don't have any clomid left and it too soon for me to go to brno for my fostering girl and hope to start adoption very soon too .
How are you all lovely ladies.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Fraggles

Becky7 commisserations on your BFN but you sound so positive and like you have plenty going on. I always found it helped to look forward and have a plan so here's to your second cycle. (((  ))) xx

HMB what chinese herbs did you take? Who recommended them as am exploring all options in case I do one last OEIVF and did Penny recommend that you take any supplements?

Love to all xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

So sorry Becky - I really thought this would be your time as you are always so chipper xx

No news from me stopped taking DHEA over Xmas as was making me really aggressive - not sure if it was that or stress of dh losing his job 3 days before Xmas. Started taking it again today and have come out in a rash all over my face! Still trying naturally but not very positive about it. No more treatment on the horizon given dh job situation.

Chandler x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh chand  that the last thing you want to worry about just before Xmas eh  oh really hope he will find another job very soon.  As for DHEA I did carry on taking regard to what penny say and the chinesse herbs from John Bowen and still doesn't make any different so I won't bother with all that now for my next TX  just carrying on with pregnancare but conception this time , then have another IUI on my next cycle which will be the end of jan. Have you read sperm meet egg natural  and to give that ago with weekly massage as you sound like you really needed or go and get hammered as I was told to drink and get drunk on sherry to make you go wild to get pregnant  but my DP doesn't have any sperm  so there wasn't any point with us lol but you might well give that ago eh.
As for DHEA I did get bad rash but it did calm down them got worse so I stop after 5 day about 8 month ago and 2/3 month ago I start again and had no problem but like I say it doesn't make any different to me.
Thank ou darling and hopefully my 4th DIUI will work this time as I have 12 year old staying with me ad she defo keeping me busy    and I am still going to go for adoption too cos I have read about age thing  so worry I maybe too old for adoption so gonna start that as soon my DP get home from Africa on the 30th.

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 
I ask Stepan what to do next as I don't think clomid work for me now and he said injection for FSH and high dose with IVF and he did say he doesn't think it will work , what do I do  do I have 1 last goes of IVF with sperm donor or do I go for FDET.
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky sorry you got a bfn. Maybe you should do an own egg cycle just once and then go with double donor. You have tried then with you own one last time! How will you work the adoption if you are trying for your own too? I didn't think they would allow that. I thought you had to have stopped trying yourself for 6 or 12 months before they would allow adoption? That's what I was told anyway!

Chandlerino sorry about your DP 's job. I think you should try the sherry option! I would try that but don't think I could cope with the hangover!


----------



## Chandlerino

I agree Becky I would try OE once more with donor sperm then do DFET.

Thanks Dilly - I wish I wasn't in the 'unexplained' catergory then I would know to stop trying or not! Before we started IVF we were told we didnt need it - now after 3 failed cycles I think they most definately got that wrong! Only did IVF because of my age - arrgh its so blemmin difficult this ttc lark.


----------



## Fraggles

Chandlerino has Penny not come up with a suggestion or solution as you say you are unexplained? I know two or three girls who were unsuccessful with IVF yet got pregnant with IUI and I think they were in their early 40's. Might that be a possibility. Not sure what the difference is between trying naturally and iui - is there any could it increase chances or is it worth a shot?

Becky7 It is such a difficult one. When I had my last OEIVF I wasn't sure if I would actually make it to egg transfer so I spoke to  to Stepan about a plan and whether if I didn't make it to ET whether FDET would be available in the same cycle so that may be a possibility if you are comfortable with it.

xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies    Thank you for your advices  I think I will do my very last IVF with sperm donor  but I would have to do the scan etc in UK  as I can't leave a young girl at home with my DP if I go to brno for a week.

Dilly dolly  yes your right about adoption and treatment  but because I am doing fostering they are very supportive for me to have my treatment when fostering and they knew we wanted to adopt 3 babies as well 1 of my own or DD  so they are cool about it  also how would they know about the TX if going though adoption anyway.

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Becky!! I am so, so sorry  

Fraggles, I am not at home yet, so could answer better in a few days. If I forget, just ping me or send a pm  . For the Chinese herbs, I think John Bowen is the best. You probably have to get a consultation with Serum first. The herbs are taylored to your specific needs, so my program might not be the one for you. I did vitality herbs, cordyceps and reisi. He had me take different amounts at different times.More later!

Still sick but slept better..Diahrrea was adde to the mix, tho. Oh joy


----------



## dillydolly

Becky. I think with adoption they do more checks on you and so I think they check your medical records. My plan would be to request that my clinic sends no info to my docs. If cycling abroad its ok as I doubt clinic would contact your uk docs. Only things you would have to watch is what your uk doc is prescribing...Clomid etc!


----------



## BECKY7

Hi dilly dolly  I will find out more about it when my DP come home from Africa on Sunday. My fostering agency know we wanted to adopt babies  so they knew if we ever have fostering babies that the parent are never gonna have them then we will adopt them as they know about my IUI in the last 6 month.
Guess if they wouldn't let me adopt when going though IVF then I guess we would have to pay for drugs abroad , as I know we can get back into IVF after the adopt  as they know I so wanted 4 kids  so I would be so happy to have 1 of my own or dd and 3 adoption babies   that my dream and plan for 2013.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Diesy

Sorry to hear of your bfn Becky    I think I'm following your lead with another, oh well.  Have you considered a mini ivf with donor swimmers?  Lower stim, less eggs but less stress on the body.  A friend did a full ivf which resulted in no eggs, then a mini ivf and got two eggs, one of which resulted in a daughter.  I'll be doing a mini after this, we have such similar results although I'm one more year over the hill.  It can be done on menopure or the cheaper menorial from Reprofit pharmacy.  Just an idea.  

Chand, sorry to hear about your OH's job, that sucks!  I lost my job last Xmas, still no sign of a new one.  

Happy New Year when it comes everyone!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey diesy  Come on don't be negative  you still got to get past implanation to know the different so your half way there.
I don't think I can do any more of IVF cos of my fostering as I don't think I can go there for a week of treatment only few day which is DFET  but I will have a talk with my DP when he get back from Africa tomorrow. Cos we wanted to adopt and I will be 42 in June and I am worry about not having any newborn baby cos of my age,  but I don't think my DP want me to have DFET  but I will ask michael about mini IVF .
In fact I will email him now.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Fraggles

Diesy I was two months shy of my 43rd birthday when I had the IVF that resulted in my son. It is possible. By the way I had already announced to everyone that that round of IVF was unsuccessful and AF was on its way when I had my lovely surprise. Here's hoping you will get a lovely surprise too. xxx


----------



## Diesy

I know!  I'm always so up for everyone else but me, I don't have a good track record with luck so just protecting myself a little.  Plus IUI, low expectation, trial run for IVF for me.  Be nice if it worked.  So much family stress this Xmas, much worse than usual.  My friend, who I've mentioned before on here, gave birth to a 10 pounder on Sunday right before her 46 birthday.  I have another friend who got pg at 44.  So it can happen.  

Becky, oh I see that would make it awkward to get away.  What about a scan here then a 3 day transfer?  Does the adoption process give the okay for IUI.  I went to an initial meeting for adoption and they would give me a 3 year old because of my age.  xox


----------



## justineb

Diesy - goodluck for when you do test.

Becky - I went to see about adoption about 2 years ago, here in Gloucestershire they wouldn't even start the process of approval until you are a year out of fertility tx and it seems the approval can take around 2 years sometimes longer  (so to me it just seemed to long to wait and we ended up having more tx)........... but perhaps it will be quicker if you are already fostering

HMB- hope you feel better soon

x


----------



## Little B

Sorry to hear of your bfn Becky, and your Christmas surprise, Chandler. What a mess.

I got a bit of a surprise myself, when the side effects from my shot of Diphereline kicked in two days after the big scary injection. The clinic failed to tell me what to expect, and ohhhhhhh boy, did I get side effects. A four day constant headache, twice that of tummy upset, menstrual cramps and the lowest feeling I have had since my last miscarriage. Maybe more morose, because I had no reason to feel so bad. Merry Christmas. Has anyone else gone through this - I've been trying to search and not finding too much on it. 12 days post-shot and I finally feel like myself.

Bee


----------



## justineb

Little B - I haven't DR fully so I don't know exactly, but I think a lot of ladies complain of headaches, sweats etc...hope you are over the worst.

Chandlerino - hope your DH has more luck in the new year and finds something better

J x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

On behalf of FF



You may also wish to take a peek at this link too  CLICK HERE

Donna​


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 
Got email from Dr Stepan in reprofit and he think I am better of having IVF with 6 clomid a day as he think my next treatment should be IVF so I said what about mini IVF and he said that good idea rather then injection  so had anyone done IVF with clomid as I presume it similar to IUI but with IVF  what do you think.
Hope you all will have great new year and the ladies who had failed TX 2013 is OUR TURN SO COME ON GIRLS  GET READY
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky

He has suggested this to someone else on here too! Not sure who but will see if I can find it!

Why did he suggest this instead of injections?


----------



## dillydolly

Becky
It may have been wanted


----------



## BECKY7

Morning
Thank dilly  I don't think I heard or see wanted on this site as did she get her BFP  I think it the price wise  as he never want me to spend what I don't need as he said injection would cost another €2000 on top of IVF  as I don't think he think IVF would work for me cos of my age and my low ovian so he said 6 clomid aday is better then injection  hope he is right. But I still got to talk to my DP about it 1st as we did say no more IVF  but I can't help thinking just 1 more before I go to DFEF.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Diesy

Oh Becky I think that's really good news    You could ask about menopur or menorial (I think it's called, I have some in the cupboard if you need the exact name) from the Reprofit pharmacy.  It's SO much cheaper than gonal f.  I think you can probably get it for under 200 quid and then the mini ivf is only around €800.  I put off IVF all year because of costs    Pleased for you     xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Happy new Year dear Ladies. 
Wishing you all a year for you all to meet/have your babies..
Love to you all.
Kukixxx


----------



## HMB

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## hopingx

happy 2013 ladies, wishing you all a blessed year ahead


----------



## Tommi

Hello ladies  

Just want to say happy new year to you all! May 2013 bring good news for all of us!

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Just a quick one for now as little cherub deciding he wants to play on my laptop rather than his play ones. Has anyone been treated at Create or Care and which branches and what were your experiences please? Thanks x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  hope you all had great new year  I know I did lol as needed that.  I had the weird period as every month even without TX I bleed so so heavy for 3 day/night that I will alway stay in but this time just a light pad or small lill  which is not the norm as it been like that for 3 day  not that I am complaining as I prefer the light bleed then the heavy bleed  just wonder if that is normal.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello Friends,

Hope 2013 is kind and lucky for us all.

How are you all?

We are well. Tired but happy. 

Thinking of you all.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Hiya Kuki   Are you all having a nice new year? hope none of you are sick. I am still recovering from a cold and cough. Cough + pregnancy do NOT go together!   Coughing has egged on morning sickness a couple times.  .


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, lovely to hear from you Kuki and HMB

I am now approaching 30 weeks, am doing ok but now signed off work as I have gestational diabetes and a few other niggles. Just want to keep them inside for 4 and a half weeks longer ideally. I'll be so happy if I can get to 34 weeks............ 36 would be even better of course

J x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Dear Friends

Happy 2013 to you all.  Will spend time catching up on this thread, now I'm back at work.

Elijah took his first steps the night before his birthday.
Kuki, how did you manage to get pic of your little treasures up on your signature bar?  I'm so crap, at this sort of thing.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Friends,
Just lost my posting. Argh...

HMB,
Take good care of you.. We are all okay and getting ready to get our Kitchen done. Well we ordered the kitchen. We will be doing it ourselves. Life is good. I am so tired but so very happy.

Justine,
You are nearly there. I hope you will get to 36 weeks too but if you don't it will be okay too. So exciting.. It is happening.. Really happening.. Wonderful...

CD,
I have it done on Lilypie website. Than copy whole thing to my signiture. For other pic with two girls together. I made it smallest possibel and went to my forum profiel and attached it. 
Back to work; who is looking after Elijah?

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies!

Happy new year to you all  

Justine - so delighted to read your news although not about the GD and niggles. I think about you and the babies a lot, and you other ladies. I get a huge amount of hope from you all.

I'm just packing for my trip to Serum tomorrow. Very early flight and I'm seeing Penny in the afternoon. Have been blown away by their support and positive attitude so far (Penny: "The statistics are not on our side but they are just numbers!") and I'm starting to feel a little excitement in amongst the nerves!

Thinking of you all  

Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi - goodluck for your visit to Athens, hope it goes well and you get a good feeling and that you have some other Serumites to meet up with and a bit of winter sunshine too. Let us know how you get on. 

Kuki- the new kitchen sounds fab!  I hope I will too soon be very tired but happy!

CD - poor you now back at work....bet you miss the little fella loads

HMB - get better soon

J xx


----------



## alexine

Good luck to you Tommi!      
xxA


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Alexine and Justine!
Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
Good luck. Will be thinking of you..
I really hope this is it.. 
You will be in great hands.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Tommi good luck I am so excited for you. Positivity reigns for you. xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Good luck Tommi. Fingers and toes crossed for you. X


----------



## poppy40

Happy New Year everyone - lovely to see lots of new posts!

Tommi - lots of luck for your Serum trip - let us know how it goes  

Justine - sorry to hear about the GD  You'll be so good at controlling it though with your knowledge. Hope you can get some rest now you're signed off work, does that mean you can come over & get your hair done soon  

HMB - hope you're on the mend soon. Vomitting with a cough sounds a bit like reflux to me 

CD - hope Elijah had a fantastic birthday  H likes his feet but bouncing on them rather than walking 

Kuki - hope all is good with you. How is Sacha sleeping?  Have finally got H sleeping through the night but if he's poorly (which is fairly often) he usually wakes up for milk but definitely an improvement on being woken every 2-3 hrs!

Fraggles - did you make any decisions re tx?

Becky - how are you hun?

Chandlerino - hope DH manages to find another job very soon 

Alexine - how are things with you?

HopingX - hope the next few weeks go smoothly - not long to go 

Hello to Diesy, Dillydolly Donna Marie, Di, SarahEssex and anyone I may have missed xx


----------



## justineb

Poppy - hello you are sooooo good at personals     will let you know about hair, needs to be done before I pop!

J xx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - don't get time to do them very often these days  Come & get your hair done sooner rather than later so we can see you  It's a bit challenging leaning backwards to get your hair washed when you get bigger lol! Take care xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Poppy, lovely to hear from you and hearing Harry sleping through.. Will it every happens to us. Sasha sleeps from 10-11 till 1-2pm than after that she wakes up every hr.. 10min feeding if that and goes back to sleep for 40min or so and wakes up again. It is really hard work.. I look so old.. Aged so much in this year.. Very very tired but I can not express how happy I am.. I love my life with my two precious girls.. 
How did you get H to sleep through.. Sasha won't take a bottle anymore.. Just BFing.. Yesterday I gave her first spoon of porridge. She loved it. I am hoping once we go on solids she will sleep.. 
Today we had our 2nd of jabs.. She coped well. She is one strong darling.

I am so looking forward to hear more babies in here.. And I know it will happen.. Keep positive ladies and keep on trying..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Little B

Tommi, good luck. The more I hear about this Penny the more magical she sounds.


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies! 
I saw Penny this afternoon and she did a scan and said she recommended a hysteroscopy as my lining isn't as good as it could be so I went straight to the hospital for the pre ops. Very impressed with the clinic and hospital. Such a detailed pre op! I'm seeing Dr Konstantinos at the Iatriko. Is that where you ladies went too? Everything happened so quickly that I can honestly say it was the maddest day of my life, including a very up close and personal heart scan! 
Can't say I'm not nervous and I'm very pleased my brother is here with me. Op is at half ten tomorrow. Just want it to be done! 
Thank you for all your good wishes. Sorry for no personals. I'm on my brother's iPad and all fingers and thumbs.
Txx


----------



## GIAToo

Hello ladies,
Hope you remember me - can I rejoin this chat please?  I have just spent ages going through all the old threads to try and find some names I recognise.  Haven't read back on this thread yet, but will do.
Love
GIA Too xx


----------



## justineb

Hi Gia, great to see you on here! Sending you a  big welcome! Amazing your LO is now over 2!!

Tommi, I had the hysto but with Dr Panos at Lito - Serum use more than one place. It was fine, I did have some cramps and pain afterwards and bleeding, I took painkillers for a few days. They found a polyp, I had a polyp removed and sent to the lab and the lining was all cut away as that was all damaged from hidden C and MC. They also made implantation cuts to help the embies stick. I had my hysto in Dec then cycled in mid June and into early July. So it was a good six months after the hysto.  I had to take oestrogen tablets afterwards to help my lining repair. We first tried naturally for 3-4 months as Penny instructed.  I got a DVD of the procedure so I could see what they did, I didn't share it with anyone as my lady bits were on display!! I watched it with Penny and she explained the findings. Wishing you lots of luck! Pleased to hear your brother is with you.

J xx

Justine xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Justine   that is all very reassuring. I will go to bed now thinking positive thoughts!
Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Gia,
Lovely to see you here.. 

Tommi,
Good luck for tom. I had it too. It will be fine. Take some painkillers.. Glad you are getting it done.. Penny sounds amazing..

Love to you all.
Kukixxx


----------



## GIAToo

justineb - Thank you and congratulations on your pregnancy!    Had to re-do my ticker as realised it was wrong when you mentioned my sons age..he's only 15 months   
kuki - my goodness - I have been away a long time haven't I?? Congratulations on your new (ish) arrival   

Tommi - I also had a hysteroscopy (in UK) and it was fine.  A few period type pains afterwards and that was all.  Good luck   

I will gradually catch up with everyone's news.  I decided it was about time that I supported those still going through ttc more as I have been a bit awol.  Had PND during maternity leave, got myself back together as needed to work and then got a part-time contract up to Christmas.  Plus decided to move house to be nearer my parents so all my "spare" time has been taken up with either looking at houses to buy or cleaning my house for viewings.  Totally exhausting, but hopefully will be moved by end of Feb   

Carnival Diva - I will be a bit nearer you when I move   

Take care all
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## justineb

Gia - sorry to hear about the PND, must be very hard, move sounds like a good idea.............. it will be good to have more support closer to you. Re ticker - I read the 1 as a 2 (need to get eyes tested I think)   

Tommi - I had a UK hysto as well in 2011 - they didn't find anything wrong with that one, but when I had the Greek one they found stuff and I think having the old lining cut away really helped with BFP that stuck

Kuki - saw on your diary you are planning a FET @ Sept. Very exciting!! Will you have to take neupogen again?

J xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies! This will be my third hysteroscopy. Previous two were in uk. But I will try anything!
Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
I did it in Turkey and it was really good. It is not a big deal. You will recover in a few days. Good luck.. Thinking of you.

GIA,
I am glad you are doing well now and moving is great idea.. Looking forward to catching up..

Justine,
Yes I will do but will be a lot lower dose and only till ET.  I don't want to risk liver and spleen problems this time around. I really think I am not going to get pregnant cos with some reason I don't get pregnant with FETs.. But Dr. Stepan says I have a lot of chance as they use different technology and he will use different protocol to my old trials. I love to ahve another baby.. Love to.. And after that I will not long for another.. I am sure I will but it will be it.. I will be 44 when no3 comes.. Not that bothered about the age but my body is just exhausted and looking absolutely knackered.. 

Wishing us all a very very lucky year!!!

Mxxx


----------



## Diesy

Happy New Year to all!  Good luck with the hysto Tommi!  Oooo very, very excited for you.  I never thought I'd say that about having a camera up there.  

Wasn't sure about posting, seen to have fallen out of the way of things, I did post about my 2WW but no-one noticed so I went back and took it down.  Nice to be remembered Poppy    Justine I need to PM you, Wonder Woman that you are.  Good luck to all those thinking about cycling soon!


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies, hope all is well. Just by means of update the doc has given me a date for c. Section.The 22nd! Am glad mum is arriving abroad next week so she can be with me for afew weeks after the op. can't believe I may seen the little un in almost 2 weeks, still lots of prep to do but v hard to move around now


----------



## justineb

Diesy    am sure it's just cos of xmas and noone meant it and I wished you luck hun (page 63!!). How did you get on? I didn't see a post about your result........I have been wondering about you. Pm me anytime I am now off work.......

HopingX- wonderful news you have a date. How far gone will you be then? Hope all goes well and you get the last bits sorted out. I am measuring 36 weeks of singleton pg now, feel like a hippo (but know I am lucky to be here)

J xxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

HopingX good luck with C section.  Take it easy afterwards

Deisy, sorry.  I haven't posted in ages ...................... But wishing you all the best

Anyone heard from Hope,hope,hope?

Gia, let me know when you're down my way so we can meet up.  I'm near Guildford.  My little one is now 1 and he started walking the night before his birthday.  Have you any plans to try again?


----------



## Diesy

Hoping, good luck with the big day!  Wow!  

Thanks Justine, yeah Xmas, no-one reads properly I didn't get much response on the threads.  I looked, well couldn't have done that properly and just saw everyone talking about Xmas.  Not to worry, there was no happy ending.  I will PM    Take it easy now you are off work, a nice break!  I used to work in the universities but chucked it a few years back.

I said this last year but I need a sleeping pill to last the two weeks of Xmas.  Can we not just ban it next year?  It's much, much worse than 2WW!

Thanks Carnival Diva    Your wee one will be keeping you on your toes now walking!


----------



## HMB

Diesy, sorry it didn't go well   .


----------



## Tommi

Diesy   thank you! I will email soon. Trying to get used to this iPad! 

I am back at the apartment now and feeling really pleased with how it all went (although I will never get used to coming round from an anaesthetic...). Watched the horror movie with Penny and it shows all sorts of stuff being cut away and cleaned up and some impressive looking scissors making implantation cuts. Penny was really positive and has a plan for me. Apparently my baby room is fit for habitation now. Seems it was a miracle I was ever pregnant!

Sorry for the me me me post. I'm still not good at working this thing and keep losing stuff when scrolling! Will have a proper read when I'm back.

Thanks ladies!

Txx


----------



## justineb

Diesy - sorry it didn't work out    are you gonna try again?

Tommi - I had lots of the white dead fluff stuff cut away too! Sound similar, similar probs/causes I guess. Hope you are not too sore.....

HMB - are you feeling better now?

J xx


----------



## HMB

Great Tommi! Enjoy some yummy feta cheese and other yummy Greek food!!!  . Itt's great to  have a plan, isn't it? 

Justine, feeling ok, but still have cough and occasional stuff nose   . I am slowly exiting my bed rest. Was active this morning but pooped out completely for the afternoon. Am determined to run one errand tomorrow


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Justine, Tommi, HMB...starting to feel a bit sad about it because it started happening and stopped abruptly, think maybe lining.  I was so worried about my job situation (and family stuff) that I pretty much ignored 2WW.

OMG Tommi I don't know how you watched it!  I wouldn't be able to.  Sounding really good though, wool woop!  Always good to do a bit of redecorating in preparation!  So excited for you I can hardly contain self.    

HMB that's good you are on the mend, takes a while, rest is best.


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

Diesy - been thinking of you. Still want you to see Penny!

I'm back now and straight back to work. Looking forward to a lazy day tomorrow. Don't feel too sore but would like to rest.

Hope all's well with everyone.

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Peeps can we stop with the Serum, it's me that's been talking others into going but if I go I would literally lose my home.  It's really upsetting for me not to be able to afford even food and every breath I get further in debt because I can't get a job.  Thanks for thinking of me but I keep saying I can't afford Serum. xx


----------



## Tommi

Sorry Diesy!  
xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hey Diesy       If it makes you feel any better I didn't like Peny at all    I know many others who do, and she does get results, but she is not the be all and end all and there are plenty of other experts that will be able to help you   I hope you get a job soon, I know how distressing it all is when you are out of work and worrying about how you are going to afford treatment and/or getting into debt to just try and get pregnant, let alone deal with affording a child once they're here.
Take care 
GIA Too xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Justine and HMB  

I'm just puzzled about the hysteroscopy I had in the UK last May and was told that everything was fine. I've just watched the DVD of the Athens op and there was a lot of stuff cut away and clear evidence that it was a mess in there. Seems that what is normal in the UK is very much not normal in Greece!

Diesy - hope you're doing OK today. Sorry again for mentioning Penny. It's just that she is very rare in that her advice is free and doesn't involve getting a flight or visiting a clinic. She will ring you at home. I have spent a fortune on advice from other so called experts but Penny doesn't ask for anything. It might be a way of taking a step forwards without incurring the costs that others charge at this difficult time  

Txx


----------



## neema

Hi ladies and happy new year to you all. I got back yesterday from my long vacation and i haven't had time to read back about all that has been going on but i will catch up soon.

Justine - Glad to see that all is well and it's not too long before your little boys EDD.

HMB - Sorry you lost one baby and happy that you are doing well now.  

Tommi - Good to hear you went to have a hysto in Greece, i may be going in feb or march

Hi to Kuki, Di,Gaitoo, Poppy, CD, Becky, Sarah and everyone else and hope that 2013 will be a blessed year for us all.xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Neema

I can't recommend the hysto enough. I keep looking at the DVD and I'm so pleased I've had all the tissue and adhesions cut away. And the cuts are far deeper than I imagined they would be!    The care is second to none and the hospital makes hospitals in the UK look very amateurish in my experience. I just hope the op has been successful and I don't have any issues arising from it!

Good luck! 

Txx


----------



## justineb

Hi girls, just to let you know my waters broke on one twin @ 2.30 am, in hospital just about to have steroid injection. I've had a show as well, but don't have any major contractions. They are hoping with monitoring & antibiotics I can hold on a while,  but i am scared & tired xx


----------



## Tommi

Justine I have everything crossed     Sending you all my thoughts and prayers. You are in the best place  
Txx


----------



## GIAToo

justine - my goodness no wonder you are scared and tired.     When my friends waters broke at something like 28 weeks they said that the amniotic fluid can regenerate - have they said anything like that to you?  Hope that the anti-bs work and you can hold on.  Take care 
GIA Tooxx


----------



## alexine

Oh Justine       thinking of you and sending all the good vibes I have for you and your little ones. Hang on in there girl!    
xxxA


----------



## justineb

They haven't said that, but I did see it on google. Will drink lots x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey justine  will be thinking of you  and everything will be fine but understandable for you to be scared  are you at the hospital for them to keep an eye on her (hope you are )
Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - thinking of you hon   What have the drs said? You must be worried, you've had a very tough pregnancy but you've done so well and if they do arrive early, they are very likely to be great weights and you're definitely in the best place. If you need anything bringing in or fancy a visitor, let me know. Ring or text me if you need anything at all. Sending you huge hugs  xx


----------



## hopingx

wishing you all the best justin don't worry you are in the right place


----------



## Tommi

Thinking of you Justine  
Txx


----------



## justineb

Thanks for thinking about me, I've had the first steroid jab, the other will be this afternoon, so ill feel more confident when they are both done. I'm now having some light contractions, they say it could start labour properly or it might stop & I may be able to hold on a few more weeks on full bed rest. Will let you know xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Good to hear from you Justine    I hope that the contractions calm down. You're in the best place. Probably hard to rest in hospital but I hope you get some peace there. 
Thinking of you!
Txx


----------



## HMB

Justine


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Justine! Thinking of you!     
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Thinking of you. Please let us know how you all doing.. Good luck..
Nearly there.. Hang in there lady.. Almost done.. 
Don't be scared. You are in good hands and they will take care of you three.
Love. Mxx


----------



## dyellowcar

Justine - thinking if you. Keep resting and hopefully the contractions will stop. You're being well lookedafter and as Poppy said, if you have an early arrival, both babies will be good weights. 
Keep positive and know everyone is thinking about you.

Di x


----------



## Tommi

Hello ladies

I hope you are all well. Justine... been thinking of you!

I have heard from Penny about the FET she wants me to have (from my IVF cycle last summer). She has said I should have 40mg clexane and 10mg prednisolone from the start of my FET cycle. What does the prednisolone do? She also wants me to have antibiotics. Reading some of your signatures this seems to be quite common. It's way out of my comfort zone but if it gets me the result I want I'll try it!

Thanks ladies  

Txx


----------



## neema

Justine - Goodluck, i hope the jabs settled the contractions..... all will be well  

Tommi - Thanks and fx for your FET


----------



## carnivaldiva

Good luck Justine.  Take it easy. X


----------



## HMB

Tommi--YES take all the meds exactly when you are directed. Didn't Penny tell you what they are for? Are you going to do your FET in March?


----------



## Chandlerino

Justine - wanted you to know that i'm thinking of you xx


----------



## Tommi

HMB - Penny wants me to cycle asap. She doesn't want me to wait for a period after the hysto. I have an appointment with my clinic here next week! I'm a bit concerned about the dates as I'm already on day 19 so I hope AF behaves and I can fit in the consultation at the clinic in time.
Thank you!
Txx

PS Penny mentioned the clexane when I was there but not the prednisolone. She probably thought I was too spaced out after the hysto to take anything in!


----------



## alexine

Tommi        !
xxA


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi there you go. Your clinic would rather have some money then none so they aren't going to complain (well maybe if they do they can stick it) if at least they earn something. xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Alexine!  

Fraggles - yes, they were fine about it... I think. Appointment next week. They acted quickly because I don't have much time left before AF is due although I'm not sure what my cycle will do as I'm on the white pills (oestrogen) at the moment. I'm seeing a new doctor there so it will be good to get her opinion.

Txx


----------



## justineb

Thanks everyone, had 2nd shot of steroids now, contractions calmed down, but had some blood. Twins both ok, just scanned again. 

Tommi, best to expect uk doc to be very dismissive of anything Greek (that's my experience anyway). Prednisolone suppresses immune system to help embies implant! I took it one month prior to stimms & all through stimms & had iv steroids @ egg collection & a very high dose after bfp (32mg), was off it by 13 weeks. I have too many nkcells so have immune issues. Goodluck. V exciting! 

J x


----------



## alexine

Justine keep up the fight in your calm way...you three will get there.      
xxA


----------



## BECKY7

Hey justine  that fab to hear things have calm down and fab to hear the twins are doing well too  and let stay hat way eh.

Tommi  how exciting  not long to go.

I need advice pls  I am CD15 and we didn't have sex this month but I had load of ovulate cramp for 4/5 day and today I have light pink brown wipe which is way too early for AF  so it can't be implanation bleed cos we didn't BD unless we can have implanation bleed without sex and I have been feeling wet all week  and my last AF it was very very light only light pantie and only for 2 day which is not normal for me  any idea pls.
Becky xx


----------



## Little B

Justine, you sound like you feel okay about the situation. Thank goodness you are in the right place and being monitored, so all will be well. 
Sending good thoughts.


----------



## HMB

Tommi make sure your lining is normal at the scan before you go forward with the FET on this cycle. I did a hysto/operation last January and tried to do an IUI cycle in Feb and had very thin lining and tiny follies. Was a wast of time. Body wasn't recovered yet. Was totally normal again on the next cycle in March. Bottom line don't do it if the lining isn't what it normally is at the beginning of your cycle.


----------



## dillydolly

Becky
I don't really know why you get getting that but maybe it just the after effects of Clomid on last cycles. Maybe it's a one off and your body needs a rest from clomid for a couple of cycles?


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Justine. I hope that today is a calm and relaxed one. 

What is the clexane for? I just want to get it all straight in my head before I see the doc next week  

HMB - thanks for that. I'll ask for a scan before things get kicked off.

Thanks Becky! Re breakthrough bleeds... a couple of thoughts... I used to have the same mid-cycle and it was caused by a couple of large polyps. When I had them removed the mid-cycle bleeds stopped. Are you definitely not pregnant from last month? I had a friend who had light periods pretty much all through her pregnancy. My GP has always said to me that if it isn't normal for me, he wants to know about it, so it might be worth talking to your GP.

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Probably your hormon levels are playing up. Just relax about it all. Give your body for couple of cycles.. It should all go back to normal hopefully. 
How is the fostering going?

Justine,
Wonderful to hear twins are well. Thinking of you.. So nervous and excited for you.

Tommi,
Clexanne is a bloodthining drug but for us oldies it give extra good flow to uterus. 40+uses sometimes only for that..Without pred or clexane I could not get pregnant full stop.. 

HMB,
How are you feeling?

Lov eto you all.

KUkixx


----------



## Tommi

Ah OK, thanks Kuki! I'm sorted now!
Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey tommi  thank you and if only I was lol but I don't think so  but I will defo this year lol  but I will wait till my next cycle  as it had been weird AF as I normally stay home for the 1st 3 day cos that how heavy I am and it does get messing so it easier for me to,stay home but last month I didn't  as I properly didn't need a pantie either lol but I will do the test again in the morning and wait till my next AF then I will go from there.

Kuki  how lovely to hear from you and how little sasha and Lara doing and most of all how are you.
My foster girl Megan she 12 year old and she funny and brilliant so we are lucky to have a good girl  so far so good lol.

Dilly dolly thank you and yes I will have a rest from clomid till my 2nd AF for mild IVF but I am in 2 mind to have more test before IVF when Dr Micheal told me not to waste any money on test  Confused.com lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

What tests Becky?

Just a thought but how much DHEA did you take and have you stopped? I know you spoke to Penny about it and she wasn't for it but I think you were a bad girl and carried on!!  

Could it be that that has caused an issue?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey dilly  penny did tell me to stop when I couldn't get any ovulate but when I email Stepan he said DHEA doesn't stop my ovulate so I carrying on for my last IUI and still make no different so I stop  and still won't take it anymore. Test I mean to find out if I need any test from Dr G even though I had re current MC that say everything is fine  and Stepan said it my age thing that I don't need any test  then my MIL said about blood transfusion  but she gonna find out which blood transfusion for me. I may start my mild IVF at the end of feb.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies
Justine good to hear you and babies are doing better.
Had my last scan yday and baby is just over 6 pounds so c section is booked for Tuesday 22nd. Am excited and scared but mum is he for moral support. Will keep you all updated, just negotiating a name now with hubby


----------



## Tommi

That's great news Hoping! How exciting!

Justine - I hope all's ticking along well with you!

Hi to everyone else. Have a lovely day and keep warm!

Txx


----------



## HMB

Hopingx that is indeed wonderful   Final countdown xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx,
All so very exciting.

Justine,
Hope it is all well. Thinking of you. 

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Hi Kuki   How are you? I haven't coughed for 2 days but still have a little cold. I'm not as mobile or low maintenance as I was the first trimester. Feeling sick more or having bloating or contractions when I go somewhere. 

DH and I finally had time to go together to look at prams which was nice. Got the full demonstration and explanation from the sales lady. Since I live in the city, I need one that's good for that plus I'm petit so am worried about it being heavy or big. The Bugaboo Bee was recommended. I am also interested in Mountain Buggy. Mountain Buggy is now making it's prams, 3 wheelers. I just want to be able to manoeuver curbs etc on the street and a step or two.


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Justine how are thing going? Hope you're resting and taking things easy.

Hopingx- wonderful news! You'll soon have your LO!

HMB pram shopping sounds exciting! So many to choose from, but you're right about being petite and still bring comfortable.

Becky - maybe it is your hormones playing up? Though I'd double check if pg.

AFM - all in a tiswas! Penny has found donor who is a match and ready tomorrow! I'm having a scan today to see lining etc, and may be flying to Athens at the weekend! All very sudden! But penny wants to go as natural with me as possible given my allergic reaction to progesterone. I didn't think DH would want to go this soon but he's as excited as I am! I'm hoping I haven't ovulated yet this cycle but will know shortly.

Love to Neema, first, CD, Kuki, Sarah, dilly dolly, tommi, poppy and everyone else.

Di xxx


----------



## HMB

Di!!!!  OMG!!!!!!! That' both great and exciting! Jet setting to Athens


----------



## dillydolly

HMB

When looking at prams see how the handle position is for you because no joke I got RSI in my wrists from my pram  


I had 2 prams, one had a handle like a shopping trolley all the way across which was fine and my other one had two handles one for left hand or for right that stuck out forwards... if that makes sense! And that one gave me RSI! It was a petite star Zia.....Handy buggy but sore wrists!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  do you think before I start my next mild IVF I should take DHEA for 3 month  cos I know I don't have to worry about timing my ovulate for IVF  as I did take it for 7 week before my IUI which didn't work  and I stop for for 6 week so do you think another 6 more week or proper 3 month as I wanted to give it my all before I start my very last OE.
Hope you all are keeping yourself warm.
Becky7 xx


----------



## neema

Hopingx - Wow, how time flies, hope everything goes swimmingly on the 22nd and that by this time next week you will be at home with your gorgeous daughter.  

Di - OMG, I have everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Tommi

Di that's fantastic! I have everything crossed for you!    

Justine - thinking of you! 

Hi to everyone else!

Feeling very pleased today as my GP prescribed all the antibiotics, clexane and pred that I need for my FET. I'm sure he has saved me some money!

Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi that is great news, very lucky  

Justine, hope you can push it off for another week    

Kuki, Did you day Sasha is only sleeping for 2-4 hours during the day and not at night?? That's terrible! Are you doing feeding on demand or trying a structured routine? I sincerely hope she starts sleeping at night!


----------



## justineb

Hello girls, lots of news on here! 

Hoping, how exciting you have a date, hoping goes well for you.

Di, wow! Are you good to go now? Let us know how you get on!

Tommi, fabulous news about your gp prescribing, you have a good one there! My af was about 10 days late after my hysto so I had problems similar to HMB. 

Am still hanging on, back in hospital as we had a foot of snow (with more forecast today) & live in a remote rural area, so they decided it best to admit me just incase they came & we couldn't get in. 

J xx


----------



## Tommi

Great to hear from you Justine! Glad you're back in hospital in this weather. Not worth any risks. The forecast for today and tomorrow is bleak although it's not actually snowing here today. Have to say I love the snow but it is a nightmare for people needing to access services. Anyway, delighted that all is well. I keep sending you positive vibes!

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Lovely to hear from you and you all are okay.. Glad you are at the hospital. Hope boys will stay put a bit more.. 

HMB,
I have started weaning Sasha early cos of not sleeping at nights. she can only go without feed for 2hrs and if I am lucky and very lucky 3hrs in her deep sleeps in the night. So she goes to sleep around 10ish sleeps for 3hrs and after that 2hrl feeds.. 
Just so so tired.. But coping. Trying to teach her self soothing.. This morning I fed her porridge and a bit of me. She was so tired and miserable. Put her into her cot and put her mobile music on. She managed to self sooth and goto sleep. Yuppie.. Still a long long way to go.. But everyday a bit of progress... We are co sleeping.. Well girls and me co sleeping. Daddy sleeps in Lara's room. I wake up feed her.. She is still almost asleep and goes back to sleep and I do too. But any noise I check her.. She is very noise darling.. Unfortunately she does not sleep that much during the day. Just little cat naps.. How are you feeling? I am so excited.. This thread now full of with darling bumps.. And hoping more to come..

Di,
So excited hun.. Good luck!!!! Thinking of you..

Becky,
DHAE takes 6 months to affect anything. 3months is not long enough for it.. I would not bother.. Glad you are nejoy and your foster girlie is a good girl.. Brilliant.. We are okay.. Tired bu tvery very happy. I am finally all loved up and enjoying the days.. Although abit stressful cos of all the tasks needs to be done but tyring my best.. 

Tommi,
That is great news.. Clexane is expensive.. Super news. Weldone you.. It means once you get pregnant you can get Clexane on NHS. MAkes huge dif. I had to be on it till 6 weeks after delivery.. Saved a lot of money.

We are waiting for Sasha to get up so we can go out and enjoy the snow.. Lara can not wait.. Sledge is out and waiting since last night. 

Love to you all.

Mxxxx


----------



## dillydolly

Hi
Not sure if here is best place to post this bit thought I'd try here!

Sorry if TMI

My cycle is usually 31/33 days. I get pain mid cycle which I have assumed are OV pains

I use a CBFM but this month I had pains but not peak just highs on the monitor

Today I am on day 26 and have had some mucus with blood in like the start of a cycle but its too early really

What could this be?, I am 41, FSH LH is good AMH is a bit rubbish!

Any advice


----------



## HMB

Justine, it does seem wise to be safely at the hospital during this weather  . Doesn't mean you have to have the babies now. Hope you snuck in some good food  

Kuki, sounds like a wise move, hope it works! I gather that all babies are different, so we have to adjust the feeding plan accordingly. I am def feeling better today and yesterday!!  . Such a relief. I hope it will stay this way so I can get more done and feel better. NO coughing and no vomiting. And less little nausea or other pains. Victory!

I was wondering if any of you who are pregnant or were pregnant used to get bloated or contraction/bloating after a few minutes of walking? It's really annoying. I tired antispasmodic, but don't think that did much. My stomach just goes may out and there can be a little pain down low. It started around Christmas time, so before I was 12 weeks. 

Looked at more buggies today. Super deal on the Bébé Confort pack, hmmmm. Also looked at maternity clothes. In France, we are required to bring a ton of stuff to the hospital for both mother and baby. It's crazy. I don't know how I would wear pj's when they have the heat turned up high and besides it will be June. I am guessing you don't want to bring anything nice because of all the, TMI, uh yucky stuff that comes out before, during and after birth. We still haven't picked a hospital yet. And we need to move. Hopefully will make real progress in the next 4 weeks on both fronts.

xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies
Justine pleased you're ok and LOs are still aboard the mother ship.

HMB check out UTI, I have numerous ones with DS and felt like AF pains. Ended up being a kidney stone.

Ladies then you for your good wishes but ended up not being in Sync with donor as ovulated beginning of week. Penny has fertilised eggs and will have some for FET but now in February. Given the state of the weather it's doubtful we would have got out of Heathrow, so my feelings are its all worked out for the best. Really excited about planning for Feb now.

Love to all

Di xxx


----------



## HMB

Dyellowcar, thanks for the tip  . Wow, yes, snow and ovulation happened too quickly to go this time. Nice you have all those   's waiting for you in February. So timing will be based on when you get a positive ovulation test or are you going out a few days early and staying? FET should be really easy! Yeah!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey justine  good to hear you are in the hospital before your being snowed in and good luck  so looking forward to hear all your story very soon.
Hey hoping  wooooo only 2 more sleep night lol and looking forward to hear your story too.
Dyellowcar  how lovely to hear from you and not long to go for you too.
Kuki  I think your right I won't bother with DHEa as I don't have the time on my side either to wait 6 month  so I will leave that. You poor thing not having much sleep even though I know you are so happy and so bless but still you should try get some sleep so let me know if you need a long nap and I will look after the girls while you sleeeeeeppppppp  
HMB  how exciting to look at the prams  wonderful.

Got my 1st proper bleed with back ache  so not sure whether to start my mild IVF on my next cycle or do I wait for my 2nd proper cycle before I start  or it make no different as I only took 150 clomid for 5 day  so I am not sure whether it the same as normal drugs or it a lot lighter.
I really want to start on my next cycle  but I am worry that I may not be ready.

Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky I would probably have a drug free month so you can let your body prepare!


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Give time to your body.. Let it rest a bit and get back sort of a normal way.
It takes time to get eggs ready in the body. Specially with you, cos only little drugs will be used to make what is in the ovaries to mature. Give time.. 
With my ICSI. My doc always said min 2 months rest between treatments. Although we used a lot of drugs to get the eggs going. If I were you, I would give min 2 months even more.. Let ovaries recover.. Wiht clomid, you will use what is ready in the ovaries almost naturally.. 

Thank you darling.. You are so sweet. I wish I was one of these mothers. Hearing them in other room., I can not rest or relax.. I have to be somewhere else for me to be able to sleep. Don't see and hear.. Not very easy now while Sasha still breast feeding. 

This morning I tried bottle feeding again before giving her porridge. But no luck.. She hates the bottle. She won't drink. Enjoyed her porridge though. Now napping.. 

I should get on with tidying up the flat.. Just have no energy though..

Love. Mxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki  yes your right I will give it another 2 more month as it been 1 month since my last pregnant test.
Honestly it not trouble  as I know the feeling you can't rest or relax listening to them in the other room  as my friend who had a twin on her 3rd NHS IVF left the babies to her best friend for few day of rest and sleep with her husband and she said it what they needed once in a blue moon  so let me know ok and it would be lovely to see you all too.
Becky7 xx


----------



## stelpo

Hi ladies, sorry havent posted for ages, but have been reading.....

I have very sad news, we lost our beautiful daughter Isla Eve last week at 21 weeks after my waters broke suddenly - needless to say we are heartbroken. She was our 3rd go at ICSI and our miracle. I think we have decided to try again, so tempting to jump right in again, as I would give anything to be pregnant again, but I know I have to give it a couple of months. 

Interesting reading the posts about how long to wait between treatments, we actually did 2 back to back last time as I called the clinic to see if it was normal to be having hot flushes after BFN, and they did a blood test and said I was at the right stage to start stimming straight away if I wanted, missing out the waiting for day 21, norethisterone etc - so we started stimms the next day and had EC/ET the following week - and that was the cycle that gave us our BFP - go figure!

Although I know we should wait a bit, I am so worried about my age, as I will be 43 in July, its so tempting - anyone have experience of trying again after late miscarriage?

Love, S x


----------



## Tommi

Stelpo - so, so sorry to read your sad news. That must have been a horrendous experience. I don't have any advice to offer re trying again but I just wanted to say how sorry I am and that I am thinking of you  
Txx


----------



## Chandlerino

Stelpo, 

So sorry to hear about your daughter, such sad news for you. I can't begin to understand how you must be feeling but from my own experience of a loss at 13 weeks you do need to give yourself especially your body some time to heal. However, I totally get that you want to cycle again ASAP given the media hype for ladies our age. I'm 43 in feb and feel like my fertility is ebbing away. Can you talk to your clinic and see what their advice is? This might help you put a plan in place.

Reprofit have told me to wait 2-3 cycles/months between cycles, as did the UK clinic I had my first two cycles with.

Sending you   

Chand xx


----------



## poppy40

Stelpo - I'm so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news     It may be worth posting on this thread for advice before doing any more tx just incase there's an underlying problem with your cervix which needs to be checked out, it can often result in PROM http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227018.490 Take care of yourselves and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Stelpo,
I am so very sorry.      Words fails me..   

But please please give your self time to get overy your lost. Of course you will never get over it but you will come to tersm with it. You need time for griving process. Mentally and physically you will need it. The link poppy posted is great. It helped me a lot. 

Be kind to you.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Stelpo   so very sorry. My first mc was late & it took me aged to get over it (I had counselling). Last year I lost one @ 8 weeks in early April, I put all my energy & hopes into cycling ASAP, and I did so after 1 normal af (meant I cycled from mid May). When we got a bfn it hit me really hard as I just wasn't prepared for it, I should have waited longer really to be more emotionally ready (but I pressed on as body click was ticking away). I ended up getting Shingles after the cycle that didn't work (in part from all the immune suppression, and I was v poorly with it) and it took months for me to be physically ready to cycle as well as mentally prepared. So try to give yourself the time you need Xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Stelpo, so sorry to read your sad news.  I had a misscarriage at 22 weeks and lost my daughter too.  All I can say is that if you think you're ready go for it, but you need to feel that you're in the right frame of mind mentally as well as physically.  For me, in hindsight, I think I waited too long between treatments, but then again my head wasn't 'right'.     

Take care x


----------



## GIAToo

Stelpo - so sorry for your loss      I wanted to get straight back into treatment too.  It's so hard.  I think giving your body a little break may be best, but it is your decision. Take care   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Kuki2010

GIA,
Love pic of your Lo. Mxx

Justine,
How are you feeling?

HMB,
How are you?

Becky,
Yes we love to see you too.. We are starting to do our kitchen this weekend. Going to be hell around here for awhile. Will take weeks as we are doing it ourselves.. Next week thursday or friday morning we are free. Do you want to pop over? Let me know.. 

CD,
A very big happy Birthday to E!!! Big kiss to him from us..

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## neema

Stelpo - I'm so sorry for your loss        . I have a friend who had to stitches in her cervix to stop her water from breaking. She delivered her baby on it's EDD and he is now almost 3yrs.

CD - Happy birthday baby Elijah....how time flies. xx


----------



## HMB

Hiya!


So very sorry Stelpo   . Don't know what to tell you about waiting except definitely get checked out, like with a hysteroscopy, before trying again and hormone tests including prolactin. Waiting a couple months sounds wise though...

Kuki how is the feeding and sleeping going this week? I am much better this week than I have been since Christmas. Although I did have an episode of feeling awful while shopping on Monday and Tuesday. Stayed home yesterday. Super annoying! 

Justine, keep hanging in there! Listen to soothing music.


----------



## carnivaldiva

thanks ladies.  A year old on 3rd Jan and he took his first steps the night before his birthday.  I am very happy - tired, but happy.

Wishing you all success for 2013.  Tempted to go again.  I have until May to use my frozen embies


----------



## BECKY7

Stelpo  I am so so sorry to hear your news  there is no other word I can say to make you feel better apart from taking much more time to recover then to get stronger and ready for your next goes.

Kuki  OMG are you mad to do your kitchen lol  and next Friday would be lovely to see you all if that still ok with you.

Becky7 xx


----------



## hopingx

hi friends
Just a quick one to let you know my baby girl was born on 22nd weighing in at 7 pounds. We are both fine and truly blessed. Thanks to you all for your support all the way


----------



## BECKY7

Hey hoping  how wonderful to hear from you and that you both are well  and congrations to you all.
Begcky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Congratulations Hopingx!     So pleased for you! Enjoy these precious days!  
xxxA


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations Hopingx! Fabulous news!  
Txx


----------



## justineb

HopingX - huge congratulations on the arrival of your little girl. You are the first birth for our new thread! Whoooo hoooo!       Am really pleased to hear you are both doing well. 

I am now at home again, but I had a scan yesterday before leaving the hospital and things were looking more worrying re the one twin's growth.  The twin who lost the fluid had got a longer and his head had grown slightly, but his abdominal circumference was down 10.4mm on what it was on 11th Jan and his overall weight estimate was 35g lower.  I was sent home, just being told to come back on Monday to see a consultant and to have another scan so a decision can be made about what to do....  I was not given any review of implications or what might be likely next week, so of course I am worrying my pants off and can't sleep............and playing over a mutlitude of scenarios in my head............

Weights are still OK............... on the twin who lost fluid is estimated to be @ 1.57kg (3.45lb)  the other weighs more nearly 1.82kg (4lb), he was still fine and growing above 50th centile.  They have been just a few grams apart so this is the first time they have picked up a difference and one has shown poor growth.

I think I am going to email the consultant's secretary tomorrow and ring the community midwife just to try to be sure all is ok and get an rough idea of what to mentally prepare for next week.

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok

Justine x


----------



## alexine

Justine     thinking of you and your babies. So tough having to wait through the weekend to get answers...I hope they can re assure you when you see the consultant on Monday.    
xxxA


----------



## poppy40

Justine -   did any of the consultants review the scan measurements when it was done? Would it be worth phoning your consultants secretary today and say you're worried and ask to speak to them asap? Hate to thing of you worrying all weekend . I'm sure everything is absolutely fine and they are brilliant weights (my twin nieces were that size born at 36 weeks) but if you have any concerns, I'd speak to someone today if poss to put your mind at rest. Take care of yourself - thinking of you  xx


----------



## poppy40

HopingX - huge congratulations on the arrival of your DD!! Such fantastic news - welcome to the world little one!       xxx


----------



## Tommi

Justine - I hope that you have been given some reassurance and can have a more restful time before Monday. Your babies' weights seem great. Thinking of you!  

Ladies, I saw my clinic on Thursday about my FET and they seem happy for me to take Penny's advice in general. But the doctor I saw was unsure about me taking antibiotics before the FET. She didn't say why, just that she wanted to talk to her colleagues about it. What could be the reasons for not doing it? As far as I can make out from Penny's plan I won't be taking Doxy once the transfer has happened, but I will be taking a couple of doses of Zithromax. Have any of you had any issues with this?

Also, I've been reading about intralipid infusions - Penny didn't mention it. Is this something I should look into more? I've done a quick look at the research out there which simply seems to say that more research is needed! Not that helpful really. What do you think?

Thanks for your help ladies! I hope that you have a lovely day, all  

Txx


----------



## HMB

Hi Tommi. I took doxy and then zithromax. It worked so I strongly suggest you take it! Any possible downside is far outweighed. I sometimes asked for prescriptions from my doctor for the ABs, sometimes not. He wasn't helpful when I needed to take them after the hidden infections test (wanted me to take lower does for half the time! But he was always helpful for Clexane and other stuff), so I don't rely on him for ABs. Just get the hard copy prescription now from Serum so that you can get it no matter what they decide. Really, take everything Penny prescribed to you. When your Doc is cooperative and you get it on the NHS great, otherwise, just get it.   Intralipids serve a few purposes and are natural. There are different protocols. I was doing the one where you about 7+days before EC and then at OTD/BFP. However I ended up just doing the advance one and not the other. You should write to Penny ask her what protocol. Anyway, intralips are good for preventing immune issues (I think NK flare up) and also help with implantation. Lots of the ladies here did them.


----------



## justineb

Tommi, I didn't get a BFP that stuck until I took the ABs after my BFP (I had doxy in run up to treatment and Zithromax after BFP) and I think the ILP were essential for me to get and stay pregnant as I have a naughty immune system and too many NK cells (CD56). I had the ILP every 2-3 weeks until 18 weeks pregnant following a more aggressive protocol than even Penny recommends (more what Dr Gorgy would do or what ARGC would do). Kuki also had to have a lot of ILP.......... they are just drips of essential fats and proteins - but they make it hard for NK cells to move and function so they help control them......there are plenty of studies showing benefits in IVF failures, implantation failures etc as I have looked them up (there just won't be a vast clinical trial over 10 years that satisfies the NHS's criteria on strength of evidence). I was told there was no evidence to support their use - this simply isn't true as there are plenty of published papers (this is why the specialist clinics use them), it's just that there isn't evidence the NHS run clinics accept......

J x


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Justine - I am definitely going to ask my clinic about them. How did you arrange them? Is it something clinics do? The Daily Mail had an article about it recently so I guess that clinic will have to get used to people asking! So often the "no evidence" comment is used to mean "I haven't bothered looking at any research"! Anyway, I hope that all is well with you all and thank you for your help!

HMB - thank you! MY GP has already prescribed the doxy and zithromax but I also have a whole load of it from before Christmas as Penny accidentally prescribed me the quantities for two and my GP and I didn't notice! I was really daunted by the amount of drugs I had to take and was really relieved when i worked out what must have happened! I've emailed Penny about the intralipids. I'll email my clinic as well. 

Thank you!

Txx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies,

Justine - best wishes for monday x

hoping - fab news on your DD's arrival x

Tommi - good luck with your FET x

Just wondered if any of you ladies had a polyp removed? I had an NHS hysto yesterday and had a large polyp removed. No idea how long its been there or if its got anything to do with my failed cycles?


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Chandlerino!

I've had some polyps removed - two large ones in my first hysto and one in my second. Thankfully there weren't any to be found in the third hysto! I think they are fairly slow growing and the first consultant told me that they probably wouldn't have impacted pregnancy but the second consultant thought they would have done. Seems logical to me that they could have an impact. Hard to get docs to agree on it though. I guess the good thing is that it has now gone and you're in a much better shape for future treatment. I hope your recovery is fast!

Txx


----------



## Chandlerino

Thanks Tommi! Yes opinions do differ - according to google some sites say that they interrupt the blood flow to the uterus and therefore hinder implantation. The Dr who did my hysto yesterday agreed but said that they couldnt be sure of this. Bit annoying really as i should have had a hysto on the 7th Dec, I went to the appointment having waited 4 months for it but the surgeon refused to do it saying that I didn't need it! Had to get re-referred by IVF consultant! 

Also when I had my stimms scan in the UK they queried a polyp but at second scan at Reprofit they couldnt see one. Pretty miffed really if they do have an adverse effect on implantation as that means my last cycle was a bust before I'd even started. Have to say that it was pretty interesting watching yesterday and the polyp looked massive! It was magnified though and was about 1cm?

So frustrating this ttc lark x


----------



## justineb

I had a polyp removed @ hysto in dec 2011, six months before successful cycle @ serum

X


----------



## HMB

Chandlerino, I also had a polyp removed and thick mucus both on cervix January 2012. Both my doctor in France and Penny thought it and the mucus were a problem for getting pregnant. Part of the concern was that it would block a lot of sperm from getting through properly. So good that you got that done! I had to take estrogen as part of recovery and my cycle wasn't back to normal unitl March. I tried to do an IUI cycle but my lining was not it's normal self and my follies were teeny tiny  

Tommi, you can get the Intralipids done at Serum, when you are there. But as for doing them before or after you are at Serum for , tx, the ladies have found places to get them done. First check both Agate's files for intralipids and where to get them (near you). Then post on the Serum question thread. There may be a list that they can direct you to or ladies will tell you where they went. If you know any nurses, ask them if they would be willing to do it. As Justine and I said, it's natural, so it won't do any harm and it could really help. xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks HMB. I'm having my FET at my clinic in UK. Penny wanted me to do that first, just in case I get lucky. I think they will be open to the idea of intralipids. Penny has just emailed and suggested an infusion on day 7 of my programme and another one 10 days later. She thinks it will help although didn't originally suggest it as I haven't had any immune problems diagnosed (but I've not been tested for them). So, I hope this is something that my clinic can arrange, but if it isn't can anyone recommend anywhere in the southeast? Sorry about all my questions - I'm finding my way a lot!
Hope you've all had a good Saturday.
Txx


----------



## HMB

Oops, right! FET in the UK, forgot  .


----------



## dillydolly

Chandlerino

Were you awake for it? Or did you get a video?


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi dilly dolly,

Was awake but they used anaesthetic gel for the eviction! It did really hurt though. No DVD just watched the procedure on a tv screen. It was an NHS one x


----------



## justineb

Tommi - I've had intralipids at ARGC (£350 a shot) and at a clinic in Cardiff (£250 a shot). This was looking expensive for every 2-3 weeks once back in the Uk for my last cycle so Serum prescribed my intralipids and I got them from Rigcharm chemists at just over £20 a bag then my friend who is a nurse who can canulate gave them to me at home, she was very nervous about doing it and wanted the bags to be prescribed and labelled which they were. Some people have used healthcare at home to administer at home (but again this is expensive). There is a private midwife called Verona in S London who will do it for about £100 if you supply the bags (I think Kuki maybe went there). There's also Dr Gorgy in Wimpole St and they do them at Care clinics too.  You will have to just check out what you can do feasibly near you.  Isobel67 managed to get 2 done by the NHS, after Penny outlined what meds she needed and why but i don't know anyone else who has managed this. It took me quite a while to sort out........Hope this helps you get the ball rolling.

Chandlerino - i think the polyp's can interfere with implantation, i was told having mine out would definitely help. 

J x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Justine, that's a huge help. Penny has suggested two so I'll see what I can sort out. I'm wondering if it's worth asking at my GP surgery... my GP has been so helpful but I don't want to push it.

I hope all's good with you and you're having a relatively relaxing weekend. Very hard with any degree of uncertainty but hopefully you have a little sunshine where you are!

Thank you!

Txx


----------



## Tommi

Oh ladies I'm in even more of a tiz now! AF has just turned up (day 30 and I still have 3 brown pills left), I haven't got the clexane or pred (chemist had to order it) and haven't heard back from the clinic about having the final details of my FET this month. I'm hoping that one day won't make any difference. I'll ring the clinic first thing tomorrow and hopefully they can give me what I need. Might mean a trip there. 

Penny suggested intralipids on day 7 which will be Saturday. Do you think day 9 will be OK if I can't get anything sorted for Saturday (it being the weekend)?

I'm sorry to have so many questions. I don't know where I'd be without you all! 

Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, you really should check Agate's files again for places to get intralipids and post on the Serum question thread. Even the current Serum cycle thread would be a good idea as those ladies are setting up their IL's now  . Did you get prescriptions from Penny already so that you can just go get the meds yourself tomorrow in case your clinic doesn't come thru?


----------



## Tommi

Thanks HMB. Penny didn't want to prescribe the meds for preparing my body for the FET as she wanted the clinic here to do that and didn't want to interfere with their protocols. She just prescribed the supporting meds. So I'll ring them in the morning and see what they say about the FET meds and the intralipids. If I can't have them done there I will find somewhere else. I'll have a look at Agate's file. Someone told me that my clinic does it so that would be ideal.

My head is spinning with work at the moment. I just need to get through this week and then I can take things more slowly. 

How are you?

Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, hope everything goes smoothly today. 

Not much to report on me. Feeling pretty good most of the time although I felt ill Friday night and had to cancel our plans  . I have got to pick a hospital/clinic and get registered in the maternity! Project for the week.


----------



## justineb

Tommi, if your clinic does the intralipids then that will be ideal and if you only need two it's probably easier to just go there.....if you end up needing 7 or 8 that's when it gets a bit unmanagable.Are you ok to start if your AF turned up when taking the brown pills or does that mean you need to start again on cyclacur (I can't remember what they told me - sorry!). Good luck sorting it all out.

HMB- goodluck choosing a hospital

Hospital for me today....... checkup and rescanned....and CTGs

J xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Justine and HMB  

I've just spoken to the clinic and it's not good news. Bottom line is, if I seek advice elsewhere then I have to take my embryo elsewhere. That wasn't at all the impression I got from the Dr I saw on Thursday but apparently she then spoke to her colleagues and they put notes on my records which the nurse I just spoke to read to me. Definitely seems like a case of bruised egos but this is what was said during the course of the call:

*The hidden C test is not evidence based and therefore not worth doing. They have never heard of testing menstrual blood. All my tests were clear therefore the hidden C test is wrong. No doctor in the UK would do the test.

*Implantation scratches are fine but cuts are not. No doctor in the UK would do implantation cuts.

*I shouldn't have additional medication for my FET.

*There are some good clinics abroad that they have heard of but Serum isn't one of them.

*It sounds like it is a way of making money... (cue a massive explosion from me about money making in UK fertility clinics).

*If Serum was a UK clinic they would be reporting it to the HFEA... (cue a massive explosion from me about the first UK clinic I went to that clearly operated outside the law that they didn't report to the HFEA)

The list is endless... it was a really, really upsetting call. Especially as she then said "we are so worried about you". 

So, now I am waiting for one of the docs to get back to me to see if they will let me have the FET there but the very strong impression I've been left with is that I did a really stupid thing in having the hysto in Athens  

Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi!! That's awful!!


----------



## GIAToo

Tommi -     That's horrible.  I can't believe they are saying you have to go elsewhere with your embryo! It's up to you if you get treatment anywhere else surely.
Hope the Doctor who calls you is a bit more caring.
Take  care
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies. I feel much calmer now. I really don't want to have to move my embryo elsewhere but if that's what it takes I'll do it. I still feel a bit shocked by their attitude, especially as the doc I saw on Thursday was so positive. The nurse today told me the doc was positive because she didn't want to concern me but really she was very concerned! Do doctors really do that? Seems grossly unprofessional if they do. 
I never imagined there would be so many difficult hurdles on this journey. But then you are all evidence that it's worth jumping them! 
Thank you


----------



## dillydolly

Tommi

I am pretty there is a doctor or lab in the UK that does the hidden c menstral test in the uk!

You haven't done anything wrong getting a Hysteroscopy done regardless of uk or abroad. ARGC do them before treatments!

Cuts are just deeper scratches!

Can you not do FET and not tell them about the extra drugs you are taking? 

Bruised egos it is!


----------



## Fraggles

That is disgusting. When I go to a hairdresser and they criticise a previous haircut/hairdresser I think it always looks poorly and says a lot about the hairdresser doing the criticising. I think Serum's results speak for themselves. I can't get my head around the fact that they will still get paid for doing the FET and they are moaning. I think it is bloody disgusting that IVF clinics in the UK charge you £185 (one where I am going to see to see if I like them and feel comfortable with them) for an initial bloody chat. It's not like they aren't going to be making a king's ransom from me if I go with them. Report Serum to the HFEA I think that your clinic should be reported how dare some UK clinics think they talk like that to their patients, make their patients feel awful and think that is acceptable. Wrong wrong wrong. xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Dillydolly and Fraggles. They still haven't got back to me so I still don't know if I'm meant to be taking anything today or not. The longer it goes on the angrier I am. It truly is eye watering arrogance. As for the money... £250 for an 8 minute consultation I paid there. I had two consultations with Penny when I was at Serum, and she had a doctor sit in with her, plus a scan (£250 in UK) and all I paid was 4 euros for the cyclacur and antibiotics. Enough said! 
Txx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Tommi, what a load of tosh!!!!  A lot of us go overseas for tx because the service is better, it's cheaper, they are more sympathetic and a lot of their results are more positive than here.       If it wasn't for Dogus I wouldn't have Elijah 

Justine, thinking of you

x


----------



## justineb

Tommi, dr gorgy does hidden c & he is in wimpole st. Pcr is the latest technology in microbiology, they just don't understand the test &  dispute it's validity because its done in Greece, but the Nhs uses pcr in other areas. I think your uk clinic just doesn't like the fact you are taking advice from elsewhere. The lesson might be not to tell them! The Greek hysto & all the treatment for hidden c helped me get my bfp this time! I think you should be very angry with them for being so insulting. 

I'm still @ hospital, waiting for blood results before seeing a doctor. Fed up as I have been here since 12 ! They didn't rescan growth today, just fluid volume & blood flow through the cord. 

X


----------



## neema

Tommi - Oh dear, i think the prove is in the babies born on this t hread and other threads from treatment abroad. Stay focused and positive, sending you        

Justine - Thinking of you...all will be well  

Hopingx - Congratulations on the birth of your darling daughter


----------



## carnivaldiva

OMG!!!!  HopinX, so happy for you and DH
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hearhear Carnivaldiva.

Justine thinking of you.

If they did donor release egg overseas I would be there like a shot. I would much prefer treatment overseas as my faith in the UK clinics and the level of service is low. :-( But if I want a biological sibling and donor id release egg as far as I see UK is the only place :-(

Professor Winston the well know professor of fertility even says UK clinics over charge. The industry preys in my opinion on vulnerable want to be parents and charge exorbitant prices. I understand they deserve to make a good living with what they do but fair prices would be good and a high standard of personalised care.. 

xxx

x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much ladies  

One of the consultants rang me late afternoon and apologised and said he is going to support my cycle with the clexane and the pred. He has booked me in for a baseline scan in the morning. It's been such a roller coaster day I've even wondered whether I'm ready for this, but I know I don't want to wait any longer. I'm actually very excited about it. 

Justine - thinking of you. I hope all went well at the hospital.

Thanks ladies!

Txx


----------



## HMB

Great news Tommi! Good luck with the baseline scan this morning, hope your lining is doing its thing!


----------



## HMB

Hi ladies, wanted to let you know that Justineb is in the hospital and is having a c-section today! Let's all    that it goes well. xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

All will be well Justine.  Thinking of you. x


----------



## Tommi

Thinking of you Justine!    Today is my brother's birthday too! I can't wait to hear all about your gorgeous boys!

Thanks HMB! The scan was really good. All looks great after the hysto. So I start the down reg injections on day 21 and from the way the dates work out it looks like I'll be having the transfer towards the end of March in the week that my baby was due. Clinic staff were excellent. I didn't see the nurse that had such strong opinions about Serum!

Lots of               for Justine.

Txx


----------



## dillydolly

Tommi
I hope your treatment is successful...obviously for you but also to show your clinic that they may need to think outside the box!!


----------



## Little B

good luck Tommi, they are definitely protecting their own interests. Nice of them to call you back, I suppose.

I'm out of recovery in Zlin, so mark me as PUPO.

Good luck Justine and the little ones!!


----------



## HMB

Little B! Congrats!!


----------



## Chandlerino

Good luck Justine xxxx


----------



## HMB

Just got short message from Justine: the baby boys are ok!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexine

Yeah!!!            
I'm so glad to hear it!!  Big congratulations to you all Justine...how fantastic...you have fought and won and so deserve your wee boys!! Enjoy!   
Love to you
xxxA


----------



## GIAToo

justineb - congratulations!               Take care now  and lots of hugs to you and your boys   
GIA Too xxx


----------



## Tommi

Fabulous news Justine! I'm so, so delighted for you!   
I can't wait to hear more about them! I hope you are being well looked after and are enjoying lots of delicious cuddles with your babies  

Thanks LittleB and DillyDolly  

Congratulations on being Pupo LittleB! I have everything crossed for you    

Txx


----------



## hopingx

thanks so much ladies, she is a joy but soooo much hard work, definitely worth it!
Well done justine
Good luck to all, it can happen


----------



## BECKY7

Tommi  how awful what had been happening but so happy to hear things are finally going your way in the end.

Little B  woooo congrats on being pupo  and relax now.

Justine  oh how wonderful to hear your boys are doing well and I am sure you are too as my friend gave birth at 2am the same day as you. Many congrats and enjoy your sweetie      

Hi ladies  hope you all are well and not giving up your dream  just yet.

Becky7 xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Congratulations Justine.  Way to go            

HopingX, it is hard work, but like you say worth it.  xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Wonderful and fantastic news!!! enjoy your darling boys..
Mxxxx


----------



## neema

Justine - Congratulations and well done!!.   Wish you a quick recovery from the c section and enjoy your gorgeous boys.xx


----------



## Tommi

Thinking of you Justine!   

Good to hear from you Hopingx! Glad you're thriving!  

Ladies, do you know if down regulation is always a part of FET protocols? I'll be using buserelin from day 21 in prep for my FET but I've just been reading some research from 1995 (old!) that says that down regulation is not necessary. Just wondering why it's done? Thank you!

Txx


----------



## Little B

congratulations to Justine!!  and to Hopingx, too, I missed that one.

Bring on more babies!!

AFM, I am back in Denmark after my DE IVF. Had a weird week and i screwed up big time, so maybe you ladies can put my mind at ease.

First, the good part. 10 eggs, 8 fertilised, 5 made it: 3 Grade 1, 1 Grade 2, one morula.

We had no problems getting down to Zlin, lovely little place. Then, the night before our consultation, I found out that my brother is terminally ill. Horrible. All I can do not to jump onto a plane to the US. At the consultation they were  going over health histories and when they got to cancer, I got really overwhelmed. I've already lost one sibling to cancer, and,... well so I'm in another place when they hand over the list of medications. My normally meticulous DH, who four weeks ago wanted to cancel this entire thing, is not as involved in the conversation as he might be, so aside from one question to me of "you've got all that, right?" he assumed I was on top of what i should do. We went o Prague for the weekend, I took my estrogen 3 times a day as I should, but... I messed up my other meds. I didn't take the progesterone or the prednisone until, checking the written list on the morning of egg transfer, I saw the writing saying "start on egg RETRIEVAL day", and freaked out.

I frantically downed pills (and placed them in other, warmer spots as well) and called Eva on her cell and she called the doctor and they told me to come in immediately for a blood test and a shot. They took my blood first, and it later showed that I was at 42 units of progesterone. However, because I screwed up, they advised just putting one embryo in, freezing the rest and I should think about coming back.    Which is what I did.

But after research online, it seems to me that a blood level of 42 is reasonable. I believe my own body was producing progesterone the entire time. While I am still kicking myself and have apologised 200 times to my DH (who ended up being really supportive and seems to be onboard now), I am trying to see this as a) a viable situation  and b) a blessing in disguise. My new theory is that if they implanted two, they both would have taken, and i couldn't handle twins at age 46.



or, I've f'ed the whole thing up.


thoughts?

sorry to go on and on... I am trying to stay positive.


EDITED TO ADD: For some reason, teh Czech labs use nmol/l  as their measurement, and not ng/ml . My 42 is more like a 13.  I am screwed.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Ahhh Little B, it happens to us all.  If they are going to go ahead anyway, can't you have 2 put back and freeze the rest?

sorry I can't ofer any other suggestions    x


----------



## HMB

Sorry Little b, that is a bummer. I was never asked to take progesterone before EC/ET, so I don't know about that. I THINK it's normal to take estrogen before ET for a DE. I always was told to take pred from the beginning of the cycle. So I don't know what to tell you. It's for immunes. I presume they checked your lining? Was your estrogen level ok? Are you at Reprofit?


----------



## justineb

Little b, sending u by hugs. After news like that I'm not suprised you didn't read instructions. I am so sorry to read about your other sibling too. If you had a shot your level would increase quite quickly, so hopefully there's still a chance and you have the rest in reserve.

Thanks so much for all the congratulations, the little ones are stable & now having some time breathing on their own. I haven't been so good, I was moved to a high dependency room as my fever became so high 41.5 & was causing terrible shaking & funny heart rate & bp.im just so glad they got the boys out quickly & the infection seems limited to me. I have done much better overnight after about 20 drips. I have now had cuddles, but most of the time I haven't been able to visit them because I was too ill to go down to nicu.

Hope you are all ok

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

Justine glad to hear you are feeling better after last night's sleep   What a relief the boys are doing well, improving all the time!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey justine  how lovely to hear from you and that you are on hen mend  and that your little boys are doing well on their own  phew.

Hey ladies I read that if we have our tubes remove there is a high chance increase of fertilty with IVF or ICSI  it that right.

Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Justine...you must be exhausted.   Take care and so glad to hear the boys are doing well! 
xxA


----------



## Little B

hey Justine, so glad the little boys are doing okay and I hope you get your hands on them today for a good long cuddle. Can you believe it - you have two children! Feel better soon.

And HMB, I went to Zlin, in Czech, about a 13 hour drive from here in Denmark. My estrogen was okay, I am hoping my emergency measures got my progesterone up to where it is viable, and... now I wait. I guess they didn't have you on progesterone as it was an OE cycle?

This bad family news, in a way, makes me feel even better about my somewhat sad decision to go for donor eggs. Apparently I've (probably) inherited a whole lot of cancer from my dad's family - he lost three siblings before they turned 60 to cancer, my brother died at age 35, now this...  perhaps its best that this maybe-baby is not linked to that.

well, I'll wait it out for two weeks and send lots of hope to all of us!


Bee


----------



## Tommi

Justine  - great to hear from you. It sounds like you have been through a lot and I hope you can now recover slowly. You have so many cuddles ahead of you! I hope you feel much better very soon    Can't wait to hear more about your lovely boys.

Little B - sorry to hear about your brother. What a horrid time. I hope that his care is good. I have everything crossed for good news for you     

Hi to everyone else!

Txx


----------



## Chandlerino

Congrats Justine and glad your feeling better.

Sounds like the boys are getting stronger every day.

Lots of love to you 

Chand xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Justine - Many congratulations on the birth of your boys!      , you must be so pleased they are here safe and getting stronger each day. Also get stronger yourself and get over the infection, then you will be healthy and fit to run around after your LOs. Take care and love also to DH. XXX

Hoping X - also many congratulations on the safe arrival of your DD      I hope you are enjoying the first few days with her.

Little B - that does sound like a mix up, but understandably so given the circumstances. FX for your 2WW and congrats on being PUPO

Tommi - I think it depends on the clinic if they down reg or not. They have more control over your cycle if you down reg first whereas if it's a natural FET it's up to mother nature (and we know what she's like!)

AFM - AF came on Tuesday and I let Penny know, I now need to monitor OV from day 7. We will need to have a fresh cycle as the embryos weren't of a good enough quality to freeze. I'm hoping all will be ok for middle of Feb but I suppose it depends on the donor and timing etc. Penny is adamant that I have a natural cycle to give everything the best possible chance.

Love to all
Di xxx


----------



## HMB

Dyellowcar, how exciting!! that's only 2 weeks away  . What is she doing different to improve quality?


----------



## alexine

LittleB I'm really sorry to hear about your brother.   Such an intense time for so many reasons. Sending you lots of      for a bfp!
xxxA


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies! 
Hope all is well with you all. 
Just wondering how the lovely new arrivals are doing HopingX and Justine! 
LittleB how are you doing?
Hi to everyone  
Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi all,
How are you all doing.. Thinking o fyou all.

I cannot log in everyday  we are busy with our kitchen.. But always you all are on my mind.

Love to you all.

Mxx


----------



## Little B

my very swollen and sore breasts are now merely swollen, leading me to panic and assume that all is lost. Is that normal for them to be sore, then not sore? Maybe I'm used to it now? I simply don't remember exactly how I felt 2  and 3 years ago when I was this pregnant.

But I have no idea if its all the drugs and I am not even pregnant at all. Am resisting the urge to POAS.

Just need some good news. And I ate all of my delicious Czech chocolate. 


Bee


----------



## HMB

Little b, I am afraid symptom checking during 2ww is a waste of time. When is your OTD? Crossing everything!


I may have found a new apartment, waiting for call from agent. Still no hospital/clinic for the birth though! We ordered wedding invitations todAy and started our wedding register yesterday. Never a dull moment!


----------



## Little B

going -----  crazy-----

tested this morning 7 and a half, almost 8, days past 5day transfer. Negative.  I called the doc here and they refused to give me a blood test, because "why wouldn't I just use a pee test?". I think my OTD is Friday or maybe Monday, by blood test. 

Need some good news, need some hope.

Any news from Justine?


----------



## carnivaldiva

Little B, wishing you a big fat positive


----------



## poppy40

Little B - good luck hun, keeping everything crossed for you. Is there anywhere you could get your hcg tested privately near you?   

Got a text from Justine this morning - she's feeling a lot better and the boys are doing fantastically well and are out of high dependency. Hoping to go in & visit them all soon.

Love to everyone - sorry for brief post xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Little B,
PMA!!!!      

HMB,
Cannot believe you are nearly 20 weeks. Fantastic...    

Poppy,
Thank you so much letting us know.. Send our huge love to Justine and boys.. Thinking of them all.

Love to you all

Kukixxx


----------



## HMB

Kuki! I can't believe it either! Went to get a bikini wax today and told her that I am nearly 20 weeks, the halfway point!! Woohoo! 

We are meeting the owner of an apart. tomorrow night---oh I hope he takes us so this search is over!   We had to give notice for our apart., so we are in the hot seat   . The one we found is quite charming although not big, and most importantly, has a little room for our little girl


----------



## justineb

Hello lovely ladies, I hope u r all ok.

Littleb, hoping & praying for u Hun! 

HMB.....wow 20 weeks! I found the last bit flies by really quick...

Di are you off to c penny soon?

Hopingxx hope all is good with you guys

Poppy, hi - Thanks for updsting everyone.

Our boys are off iv support & out of incubators now which is just amazing progress.... I'm doing much better but there's still a way to go for me as the infection really took it out of me. Am struggling to express enough milk for them...... Finding it v hard.but it's just amazing to have 2 wonderful boys ( they are possibly identical, time will tell I think!) xxxx


----------



## HMB

Justine   I bet you found that the last part flew by, you skipped half of the last trimester


----------



## Little B

oh, Justine, poor you, are you still in the hospital? So glad to hear the wee ones are thriving.

thanks for the good wishes, everyone. I got a BFN on a stick at 9 days past and ... well... just don't think it's happening. anyone ever get a BFN so lat and turn out to be pregnant?

Bee


----------



## HMB

Little B, 9 days past what? EC or ET? That is WAY too early for a pee stick. If you want to test early, do a HcG test, hun.  Pee sticks are for AFTER the OTD, not before!


----------



## Little B

9 days after a 5 day Blasto transfer. Today is 11 days after and I tested again, with a negative. I can't get a blood test, the Danes won't let me and I haven't found a private place yet.

I'm just taking SO many drugs, I want to stop as soon as I can, plus I need to fly to America to see my brother, so because of money and timing,  I am more than anxious to know.


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Justine - sorry you've had an awful infection! Hopefully you're on the road to recovery now and will be fit and strong for your LOs. How are the boys doing? I'm not sure if I missed the post but what are their names? How lovely they are identical (or almost) You are going to have such fun with them!

HMB - 20 weeks already! That has gone so quickly. Hope you are keeping well. Good luck with the flat, hope you get it. Lots of things for you to look forward to in th ecoming months.

LittleB - maybe  it is too early to test? When is your OTD? I would wait until then to be sure.

AFM - I got a LH surge on a pee stick yesterday at 7pm. I'd driven myself crazy and tested 3 times yesterday but knew Ov would be on day 12/13. I emailed Penny and she was thrilled. She emailed this morning and we're good to go. We fly out Thursday for ET on Friday. I'm so excited!!!!! Also we get to go to our favourite restaurant in Athens for Valentines. I don't know numbers of eggs/embryos yet but will keep you posted. We are going for a day 5 transfer, so hope to have some blasts. I'm busy booking flights and hotels atm. I'd kept my week fairly clear so haven't got to cancel anything. 

Hi to Poppy, Neema, Kuki, becky, sarah, CD, Diesy, dillydolly, tommi and everyone else.

Love Di xxx


----------



## justineb

Little b, sending u hugs. Hope u know one way or another soon! So sorry if it hasn't gone the way u hoped for.

Di, great to hear from you. I will be keeping everything crossed you will be lucky ! Our tiny boys make some progress every day. Otto is back to his birth weight & Orin has put weight on & is now 4lb 1oz, which is fantastic. They are also now opening their mouths @ the breast!! 

Thinking of u all. 

Justine x


----------



## HMB

Dyellowcar--that is so exciting!!   Have you made all your reservations now? Very cool to have Valentine's Day in Athens.

Justine so glad to hear the twins are improving rapidly!!!!


----------



## neema

Little B- Hope you get positive news from the blood test. Fx crossed for you.

Justine - Glad to hear that you are feeling better now and the boys are improving day by day....lovely names too. Wish you a speedy recovery so that you can take your boys home asap.  

HMB - Wow, you are half way there now...exciting  

Di - Wonderful news hun, wish you all the best and i'm really hopeful for you getting a BFP. Enjoy valentines day in Athens too.


----------



## Little B

Otto and Orin? What brilliant names! So happy for you, Justine.

I tested again this morning, its negative. Not even a faint line. Not wasting money on a blood test when everything is telling me I'm not pregnant. I need to save money to get back to Czech for the frosties.


----------



## Tommi

Little B - so sorry to hear your news   Always such a disappointment. You've had such a challenging time recently. I'm thinking of you  

Justine, I love the names too! Great to hear that they are doing well and you are feeling better. Are you all still in hospital?  

Dye - how exciting! I have everything crossed for you!    

Hi to everyone else  

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

LittleB,
I am so sorry..      

Justine,
Oh yes love th enames. So happy boys are doing really well. How are you feeling? Soon enought all of you will be great and enjoying life as family of four!!!!

Di,good luck hun.. PMA all the way..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Little B      

Justine, what fab names.  Glad boys are getting stronger and you're on the mend.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Just popping on now will be back later but what is the lowest amh that anyone on here has got a BFP with? I got my amh back and it is almost non existent at 0.57


F x


----------



## HMB

Sorry Fraggles. Had you done an AMH before having your baby? I think mine was higher, but you should indicate the measurement, i.e. pmol, mg or whatever it was done in. This way we can answer you better


----------



## Fraggles

Hi they just said it was 0.57 which they said is very low. They said 40 is high and well 0 is 0. My amh before BFP was 2 something so still low but looking for some sort of hope. x


Underneath this text box was a thing about doing a personality test now isn't that something scientologists offer? I respect each's opinion but do hope they are not advertising on here.


xx


----------



## HMB

Fraggles, agree on the religious ad, we will just ignore  . AMH is not a sure measure. Did you also do a Anthral Follicle Count? If you have 5+ follies in there, it is worth a go especially if your v entrhusiastic to try  . Obviously, doing tandem or DE is a sure thing comparatively, goes without saying. I forget, are you going to try to do this in the UK?

We had our "20 week scan" on Friday  . Little girl is looking like a baby now  . She has perfectly aligned legs and feet, so will be hotstuff   Dh and I are so in love with her   . We also got to see on 3D and they included 3D px in our px folder, no extra. They have 3D and 4D capability at my prenatal, so it's all included in the price for the scan, no extra. Cool! Doc said she was in great shape and on target for the timing. He said our EDD is July 5   , which seems late to me as everything I looked at before indicated June 29. They must give late dating in France. So I'm sticking to June 29--kiddo is not waiting until 41+ weeks to come out! She weighed 394g. Her measurements were all around the average percentile. All organs doing fantastically. The placenta is in the back and well placed. She is "breach" position, but it doesn't seem that way to me. Her head is positioned upper right side but her body is going more at an angle down, curling around my belly button. She Likes to put her hands in front of her mouth, but not inside. So the 3D px has her hand covering her mouth although clear shot of the rest of her face. 

Moving has been a drama roller coaster this week. We did get a new great apartment with a room for the baby  . Victory. Signed the lease yesterday. Elegant building and chic neighborhood. My current landlord gave me a real scare for a few hours when I thought she was going back on her agreement to reduce the notice time to 2 months from 3 months. No way could we pay 2 1/2 months of rent for 2 apartments at the same time!! All is fine, sigh. Although even with us moving out before March 1, she and her agent can't get it together to do the work on the appartment next week to have it ready to rent March 1 or the week after  . DH and I started packing. I asked him to pack all from one old bookcase and toss the bookcase then move on to the bookcase in the liveing room, while I was out buying the new fridge and washer-dryer. What did he do? Took apart all shelving in the bedroom and threw everything on the floor and on the bed   and packed only 2 boxes! I yelled at him, probably extra  pregnancy hormones increased that reaction   . Anyway, got that cleared up last not although don't believe he will be following directions too much this week! I hope to go to yoga to keep calm.


----------



## Fraggles

HMB thanks for your thoughts xxx

Men sometimes huh!! I went out for a few hours with a friend who has 4 kids - dad was looking after them. When we got home sink full of dishes, toys everywhere and HIS computer games all over the floor. MMM wonder what he had been doing. He said it was too full on to tidy up. You can guess what the house is like when mum has all four of them.

Hopefully husband has learned not to mess with pregnant woman.

To give hope to others her doctor had five kids all after she was 40!!! I like that.


HMB Just think people going through IVF may be vulnerable enough without 'free personality' ads ready to tempt someone who might already be feeling low in their luck and battered black and blue from this journey. 

xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Back in the UK with 3 Blasts on board, so officially PUPO!   Penny was so lovely (as usual). The blasts are perfect and timing was all good. Just a little concerned as Progesterone was on the low side, Penny has given me the injectable Progestin to build up my level, so FX all is well. 
Just a quick question: do I inject into muscle? As not sure, and lady who demonstrated did not have the best English.
We had a lovely time and went to our favourite restaurant on Valentine's night. The flight home was struck by lightening, which was really scary! My DH is not a good flyer but he coped ok (we have him on Valium and Kalms to fly anywhere now) Was pleased to land safely home with my 3 smuggled peeps on board LOL.
Just got to get through the next 10 -12 days before I dare test. I'll be symptom watching everyday, I've already started TBH 

Love to all and thank you for kind wishes.

Di XXX


----------



## Little B

fantastic, DYellow! Fingers crossed. If you flew Ryan air, and they read this, they will find a way to bill you for three additional passengers 

and yes, you do inject into the muscle. The high part of the buttock is where I got mine.


----------



## HMB

Dyellowcar!!!!! So excited for you   Sounds like you had a good exerience in Athens and successful mission  . 2ww is indeed difficult, try not to test early. Do you have your exact test date from Penny? Make sure you have got a clinic to do your HCG and prog tests lined up, and that it gives results SAME DAY. Otherwise, go somewhere else! You can go ahead and book that now  . Just keep eating lots of protein and good stuff. Do an inventory of your meds and vits and see when stuff will run out. For the meds, it's good to get prescriptions from Serum ahead of time (don't have to do it today if not running out for 2 weeks tho), so that you have a back up to get stuff in case your Doc/clinic won't cooperate. Also make sure you know which pharmacy to go to that will def take Greek prescriptions. If you already used one successfully for tx, then stick with that one. Some meds take longer to get than others, that's why it's good to be prepared. Looking forward to your good news


----------



## Kuki2010

DI,
So excited for you.. 2WW is horrible but hang in there..     
Let it be your turn..
Love. Kukixxxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies!

Dyellowcar I have everything crossed for you! How exciting!    

Fraggles - I've never seen that ad. I always seem to see one that says I can be pregnant within a month!    It's really awful ad for a fertility clinic to run (quite surprised FF allows it). It would be horrendous if FF is running scientology ads. That's considered to be a cult in UK isn't it? Not sure. Anyway, I hope you have a path forwards with treatment. AMH doesn't seem to mean that much. The fact that you have conceived and carried a baby before must surely go in your favour?  

I am trying to arrange intralipid infusions. The prize for profiteering must surely go to the clinic I have just called... £1000 for two infusions plus £185 to speak to a doctor first   

I started injections yesterday for my FET. Still seems like a long way to go but it's great to be stabbing again!

Hi to everyone else!

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Not sure if it was scientology or not just saw personality test and felt it is like praying on the vulnerable.
Dyellowcare am so excited too. Fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

I'm so excited for you Di 

Tommi - good luck too hunny 

I've only read current page - sorry I am way behind! 

Mollie Jean is 2 today         

She is such a special precious perfect miracle, we count our blessings every day - a million of them!  

Love her right up to the moon and back 

How is everyone doing?    

Here is a new pic of Mollie http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Profile%20Pictures/480876_10151508604003665_1482904372_n.jpg 

/links


----------



## Tommi

Oh Kizzy she is totally beautiful! Happy birthday Miss Mollie Jean!  
Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Kizzy,
Lovely to hear from you..  A huge Happy Birthday to Mollie.. Big kiss from us 3 girles. Mxxx


----------



## dyellowcar

Thanks ladies, its such an exciting time!  I'm trying to keep occupied but its difficult not to think about things
On a slightly more personal note, the progestin injection areas are leaving massive bruises and they are also beginning to itch, did anyone else have this reaction? I may email penny tomorrow but I have a sore butt! Lol.

Happy birthday to lovely mollie, it doesn't seem 5 minutes since she was born kissy! How time flies!

Love to all
Di xxx


----------



## neema

Di - Oh wow, congratulations on being PUPO, fx and hope it's your time to get a BFP      . The progestorone jabs are so painful, what i have done in the past is alternate the butt cheeks side and site every other day . All the best hun xx

Kizzy - Hbd, Mollie is growing fast, how time flies.


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks girls xxx


di - I used arnica cream for the injections! I also bruise easily and was covered  Worth it in the end - good luck x


----------



## dyellowcar

Neema and kissy mouse - thank you for the advice. It really can be sore! I'll invest in some Arnica. DH has decided he's going to try and make a pattern! He also keeps texting and asking how my butt is! I have to admit to some fairly paranoid knicker checking, but have stayed away from the pee sticks so far. I'm not sure of Otd as penny was a bit vague but she said 10 or 12 days pt. I think I can last til Monday but we will see!

HMB - how has the move gone? Beautiful description if your LO btw.

Justine- how are you and the boys, are you all home yet?

Love to all

Di x x x


----------



## justineb

Di, I warmed vials n my bra for about 30 mins, makes it thinner to go in, & I used emla cream to numb area. We are still in neonatal unit, but now in transitional care ward ( learning feeding, boys are trying but not consistently able to breast feed) I'm very tired as BF very often & have to also express milk & little monkeys don't let me sleep much butthey are so wonderful  goodluck for your test xx

kizzy mollie is a stunner! 

hi to everyone xxxx


----------



## neema

Di - Have you tested yet, have everything crossed for you      

Justine - Glad that you and the boys are doing better

Does anyone know where i could have a hysto done in the UK??. I was planning on having one in March/April but DH is dead against me having it done in Athens....i'm gutted as i have already taken the antibiotics that penny asked me take and i was looking forward to going for the hysto. Any advice would be helpful.xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Neema

Does your husband say why he doesn't want you to have it done in Athens? I would really recommend it. This might help to persuade him... I had two hysteroscopies in the UK at a cost of £5,000 (not each!). Both times they said I had a polyp that needed removing and nothing else. I then had one in Athens in January and had loads of old, dead tissue cut away and some adhesions dealt with. I also had the implantation cuts done. I've only had one period since the January op but it was so different from my usual ones that i'm convinced that a lot of problems have been dealt with. The hospital in Athens was like nothing I have ever seen in the UK. It is super clean for a start! The staff are excellent and the care is better than any I have encountered in the UK. It's cheaper too. Just E1500. I can't think of a single reason why I would have a hysteroscopy in the UK and not in Athens. I hope that helps your cause!  

Justine - great to hear from you. I hope you all get home soon    

Di - everything crossed!    

Hi to everyone else!

Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, are you doing the FEt this cycle or next one? Hang in there!

Neema hope you can get him to change his mind.

Justine, sounds like things keep getting better.

I want to introduce a bottle to my baby ASAP so DH can participate of pumped breast milk. My sister says you can't do it for two weeks. I will have to look it up and of course ask the hospital. I assume it depends more on how well I am able to bf and pump as well as how my baby deals . What do you all think?


----------



## Tommi

HMB - I'm in the middle of down regulating at the moment. Started on day 21 and I'm now on day 30 and still waiting for my period! I'm never late so i guess the buserelin is having an impact. I'm just wondering what happens if i don't have a period! Does the cycle get abandoned? 
Txx


----------



## HMB

I would assume that they would try again next cycle.


----------



## Tommi

Thanks HMB. 
Come on AF! (Never thought I'd say that!)
Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi - why don't you ring them and ask them what will happen if af is delayed? They may just put dates back I guess?......

Di- goodluck for when you test.......

HMB - yes boys making great progress and have naso gastric tubes out now! BUT I got asked to leave NICU yesterday (and leave the babies) as I was ill with an upset tummy, am not allowed back for 48 hours after tum returns to normal. It's hard being away from them! Hope your move goes well.

Hope you are all ok. I have managed to upload a pic as my avatar

xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Justine - I'll give them a ring tomorrow if nothing has happened. I hope you feel better very soon. Your boys look totally gorgeous! Must be so hard being away from them but I guess they have to be strict. Feel better v soon!
Txx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies, I haven't tested yet as worked out it should be tomorrow and I daren't test early!
Xxx


----------



## Tommi

Di - everything crossed! 
      
Txx


----------



## HMB

Dyellowcar, so excited for you!! Are you getting the hcg test tomorrow?


----------



## HMB

Oh no Justine, get well super quick! Did you go home to sleep?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

neema said:


> Di - Have you tested yet, have everything crossed for you
> 
> Justine - Glad that you and the boys are doing better
> 
> Does anyone know where i could have a hysto done in the UK??. I was planning on having one in March/April but DH is dead against me having it done in Athens....i'm gutted as i have already taken the antibiotics that penny asked me take and i was looking forward to going for the hysto. Any advice would be helpful.xx


Is your DH worried about you having an op abroad. I am a nurse and had my hysteroscopy in Athens and the care was v good- id' had 4 done in the uk. Tbh I'm always a bit anxious because of the language barriers but there was always someone around who spoke English in the theatre and drs do. Penny and her team also found a septum defect that I've had ' repaired' before.
I've cycled in Spain and Athens and numerous uk clinics and it is fine in Athens - penny and the clinic staff all speak v gd English, compared to cycling in Spain it was much easier! Plus half the price. When you've had numerous cycles like you and I you do need to try things 'out the box'. I also tested positive or the hidden Cso had te abs. Also I admire penny's honesty she said she would cycle me once and only once as if it doesn't work this time nothing will,whereas she could just take my money.
Athens is a small and easy city to navigate we stayed in a hotel nearby, taxis are cheap to get around if you don't want to use the metro- we never did- people friendly and helpful. Why is dh reluctant to o to Greece?
Good luck


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies

AF has arrived so I'm on track for this cycle. I need to book my intralipid infusions and Penny suggested I have one on day 7 and one about 10 days later. I won't be able to get to the clinic in London for it until day 9. Does that seem ok to you? And is the one 10 days later meant to be after transfer day?

Thanks for your help!

Di - any news?   

Txx


----------



## neema

Tommi, HMB & JJ1 - Thanks ladies for your replies. It's good to know that all three of you are saying the same thing about Athens. I am not even cycling as Penny asked/recommended trying via AI as i ocassionally get a positive but it never sticks so she adviced i have a hysto and see if that helps with implantation. 

I am so frustrated with DH because when i last cycled in 2011 it was in Budapest. I travelled there on my own for initial consultation and then DH joined me before egg retrieval....so it's not a language barrier and he isn't zenophobic because i am foreign anyway!!!.  I really would hate to offend anyone but he said that the Greek are known for being "dodgy" and his not convinced that the services they offer are as good as the services here. When penny gave me the antibiotics prescription although i didn't have hidden C i thought we should maximise our chances. However my DH said we had to check with a doctor here and when the doctor said that the doses where very high, DH refused to take the antibiotics, i on the other hand took the entire course of treatment. I would hop on a plane tomorrow if he wasn't so dead against it  and have the hysto done, i can't have it done end of  March as we will be away week before easter so that's why i had planned it for April  Arrghhhh....rant over.

Tommi - Glad that AF is here fx crossed


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Tested this morning and BFN, unfortunately! It's 13days past a 5 day transfer so unlikely to get a different result if I test tomorrow. DH wants to just to be sure, but I feel fairly certain that nothing is going to change.
I feel so disappointed but also devasted for DH as he was so excited about testing.
He is so lovely, he text me earlier to say at least we'll get to go to our restaurant again. Bless him.

Thank you ladies for all your kind wishes and good luck thoughts!

Onwards and upwards, it will happen!

Love to all 
Di xxx


----------



## neema

Di - Really sorry hun as you said onward and upward and it will eventually happen for you    

Tommi - Sorry i can't advise you on when to have intralipid infusions as i have never had any.


----------



## Chandlerino

Di,

I'm sorry for your bfn - had everything crossed for you. Probably not what you want to hear but I'm sure I read somewhere that even with DE you may need up to 3 cycles.

Sending you lots of  

Chand x


----------



## justineb

Di - big hugs hun, so very very sorry to read your news. Thinking of you............ Do you have any frosties left over from this cycle?

Neema, I had a private lap and dye in UK that just found some endo and ablated it (they said it was non problematic as on the outside of my womb) I had a hysto at ARGC in UK and they said all was normal (they did nothing to lining) and I got equivocal from cycle following this, then I had Greek hysto and they found polyp and bicornate uterus and cut away all old lining which they said was damaged from hidden C, so it seems very much more thorough to me, I got BFP after this and ABs............

I am still at home and not allowed back to neonatal unit.......Grrrrrrrrrrr!

J xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Di

So sorry to hear your news.  Sending you and DH         He sounds wonderful


----------



## HMB

Di   I am so very sorry, it is so disappointing. It's great that your DH is so supportive and ready to go again. It will be nice to plan the next and final trip. 

Neema, don't give up. He is simply misguided about Greeks. Some of the most educated people on the planet are Greek who contribute in the areas of science, medicine, etc. My father reacted funny to me going to Greece, but he was thinking of their economic crisis. Obviously, the Greek government is not terribly competent, but the medical sector is tip top, as are other sectors. My father got over it of course, since I had a great experience and am pregnant.


----------



## Little B

sorry to hear your news Di    So disappointing. 

Do you have frosties? I am going back to get mine in April and it is the only ting keeping my head above water right now.


----------



## Isobel67

Hi ladies

Thought I would say hello.  I haven't posted in a while - generally due to feeling sick and tired most of the time.  The sickness seems to have lifted now and I'm hoping to enjoy some time being pregnant without being sick!!  Had 24 week scan last week and both babies are doing well.

Neema - I had a hysto at Serum.  They didn't find anything in my uterus but did find that my cervical opening was so narrow that they wouldn't have been able to transfer an embryo.  None of the UK clinics had discovered this.  I found the Greek hospital to be very clean and the clinical staff to be professional.  The Greeks have a different view to privacy compared to English.  I had been forwarned by another FF, so wasn't overly shocked or worried.  In the recovery room, you are sometimes in with another person.  You are covered over with a pad etc.  However, when the medical staff some in to have a look, they just lift up the sheet - it doesn't matter that you're not alone.  I think by the time I had my hysto, so many people had had a look at my bits, that I wasn't that bothered  .

Tommi - don't worry about the intraliipids a couple days won't make that much difference.

Di - I'm so sorry for your BFN.    

Justine - the boys are great.  Hope you get back to the ward soon.

CD - can't believe that Elijah is a year old - it doesn't seems 2 minutes since you were pregnant.

Hi to everyone else.

Isobel x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Isobel, so pleased to hear from you.

I was ill towards the last 3 months of my pregnancy.  some days I would come into work, lock the office and just lie on the floor.

Look after yourself and your precious cargo.  All I would say is, don't rush back to work.

Take care

CD


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies

Hope you all are well, so sorry I haven't be around as be so busy with my foster girl , but thank god she started her 1st school on Monday , so I will have more time then.
My question is I was thinking about having hysteroscopy in Greece before I start my next treatment so I would like to know how long between hysteroscopy and start my next treatment as my period had be so heavy for 2/3 day then that it and I sometime have light pink wipe in between too which I don't think it normal.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies

Di - so sorry to read your news     

Isobel67 thanks so much for your advice re intralipids. I'll go ahead and book for day 9. 

Becky - good to hear from you! Penny told me to start treatment with my next cycle. That felt very soon but actually it isn't because of waiting for period after hysto and then waiting for day 21 to start. Definitely worth doing in my experience. My post hysto periods have been very different from pre. 

Hi to everyone else! 

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey tommi  thank you  so I can start my treatment after my hysteroscopy as I wanted to start my mild IVF in April after easter hoilday  so does that mean I would have to have hysteroscopy sooner as penny said she see the best result at 4/6 month after hysteroscopy  so that is a long wait eh.

Becky7 xx


----------



## neema

Isobel - Thanks for your advice and i hope he comes round too. Wow 24 weeks already!!...not too long to go now  

HMB - Thanks once again and enjoy the last trimester of your pregnancy xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your kind words. We didn't have any embryos to freeze as Penny prefers to work with fresh ones. She has suggested I have a 2nd Hysto before going again. I've not heard of this before and wondered if anyone else has? I also will have a fully medicated cycle so hopefully it'll be more controlled. Both Dh and I are planning away and think we'll visit one of the islands while we're there, as so far we've only been to Athens. We are also planning a trip in this country just to recharge aour batteries before the next go. 
Has anyone had an allergic reaction to the injectable progesterone? Besides the bruises I look like I've been stung by wasps, the injection sites are really itchy too. I stopped the jabs yesterday, Penny wanted me to do a second HPT just to be sure, as AF didn't arrive, but it was still BFN, as expected. 

Justine - how gorgeous are your 2 boys? They are adoreable! I hope you are on the mend and able to visit the neo-natel unit. You must feel like your arm as been chopped off being made to stay away.

CD - Dh has been a pillar of strength, all I can say is I'd be a wreck if it wasn't for him. 

Neema - we keep trying, it's all we can do. Are you going for a hysto? You did mention it before and I wondered when you were planing it? I can only second what others have said about Greece, the hospital is wonderful, much better than ours as it's all private. If you can persuade DH then good, but sometimes they can be 'stick in the muds'. It's because they don't share info like we do. We should encourage them to have their on over 40s thread, then maybe things would move quicker for us ladies

Isobel67- sorry you've been sick. I know some other ladies have had severe sickness during PG. Hopefully it will ease and you can enjoy the rest of your PG.

HMB - How exciting, the final trimester! Have you moved yet? I hope you're getting nice and settled in your new flat. We're considering moving this year, I think it'll be summer though as things take so long to organise.

Chand - I have read that it could take 3 tries. I suppose it just depends on various tweaks being made. We're planning to go again soon and speaking to Penny.

Little B - everything crossed for you for April. I bet you can't wait to go back for your frosties, I know that's all I'd be thinking off.

Love to all

Di xxx


----------



## HMB

Di, have you read Agate's lessons learned on IVF thread? It's a good check list of things. Of course, Penny will have ideas, maybe do something slightly different. I see you are changing from natural to medicated, that is already a modification. As for taking more than one try with DE, my sister did DE (she had premature menopause) and has 3 children now. It took 2 tries for one of her 2 pregnancies (she had a single, then twins). So for you it will be lucky number 2  . I so agree on taking advantage of  being in Greece. You maybe be able to fit in a couple islands, depending on if you and DH are there for EC as well as ET. Day trips are fun too! Thanks for the support, I am now 23 weeks  . Moving is a good idea before the baby, in my opinion. Even if you are pregnant during the move. All that means is that you can pack, but not reach, crawl, or carry heavy anything and no using strong cleaning products either  .  My sister made the mistake of waiting, and they still haven't moved--the twins are now 4yrs old  . It's too difficult to move with babies, toddlers ok though if you have help. Just my opinion based on my experience and that of a few friends and my sister. xx


----------



## dyellowcar

HMB - thanks for your advice, I will certainly look at Agate's thread. Thank you also for your positiveness and your lovely story about your sister. FX it's second time lucky with DE, we'll certainly give it our best shot. I think it will be May before I can go out for my Hysto but if I can get there earlier I will. I just want to get on with it, I'm sure everyone feels the same though. However I also want my Hysto and the DE cycle to be concurrent, so I need to organise myself for this to happen and find the best possible time. I'm also aware if I leave things too late that the clinic closes over August, so I need to get on with it.
As for moving house, I agree it's best to do it beofre PG (ideally) or before LO arrives (hopefully), as then things are so busy and the upheaval caused is massive.
How are things progressing with you and the PG, and also your move?


----------



## HMB

Hiya!

Di how are you doing?

Justine, Becky, Kuki, Carnivaldiva, Isobel, Little B, Neema, Tommi?

Pregnancy is mostly fine, nothing unusual to report. Got a bad cold virus from DH but am on the mend now. It was a nightmare for a few days! We have our first info meeting at the maternity at the hospital on Monday. I have lots of details I want answered  . Going to get going on the baby/hospital shopping list after I verify things with them. Hopefully I can get signed up for some courses right away too. I got lots bigger! Basically only look "nice" in one outfit now  . Will have to add a couple spring maternity clothes to the wardrobe. I hope it is warmer next week so I can just wear a big wool/cachmere shawl instead of bursting out of my coat. I bought the flopsy maternity/breastfeeding pillow. It's great


----------



## Tommi

Hi HMB and everyone!

I hope you're all doing OK. Lovely to hear about your pregnancy HMB! How fabulous! Enjoy buying all the bits you need  

I am still downregulating for my FET. Thankfully I have now started the oestrogen so the hideous migraines are easing. It's been a stressy time with work and also a death in the family. Funeral was yesterday. I really feel as though I need to focus on this FET now - amazing how all my best intentions of doing everything I possibly could to give it the best chance have been hit by events beyond my control. I think it's a lesson in going with the flow!

I hope you are all staying well and warm. Beautiful sunshine here today.

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi big hugs. Going with the flow is a great observations. Hope other things are becoming smoother and easier for you too now. xx


----------



## neema

HMB - Wow, it must be an very exciting time for you, i can imagine the joy of going shopping for baby   I hope that all goes swimmingly with moving too.

Tommi - Fx crossed for you with the FET      

Justine - How are you and the boys doing? Have you been discharged?. Hope that all is well. x

Di - Thanks hun and we just have to keep trying and yes i intend have my hysto in April and my hubby is suggesting we have two cycles of IVF/ICSI  one try around may/june . It will be the final push before i turn 43 in November, i am just happy he wants us to try again......we have had a blessed year work wise so we can afford it now. When are you planning on trying again?.


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Neema, that's great news. I got a 2 cycles deal from serum for 4000 euro (meds are additional) so maybe check to see if they still do anything similar. 

Tommi - sorry to hear you have had a death in the family. But good luck for your FET.

Di - hope you are doing ok and getting set for next time. Have you thought about the John Bowen herbs - as Penny recommended those to us and I really think they helped us.

HMB- hope you have enjoyed your shopping!

Alexine - how are you doing hun?

Hello to everyone else.....Kuki, CD, Becky, Fraggles, Chandlerino, Isobel, Sarah Essex, Poppy, Daisy and everyone else. Sorry am not posting much, we have been discharged (on 7th March) and I am staying at my mum and dads and the boys are keeping me very busy....am quite tired but loving being a mum, just as feeding is taking ages (am having to do combined breast with bottle top ups as they initially weren't putting enough weight on with exclusive BF, so it takes ages to do both breast and bottle for boy boys, they are also really colicy and pukey, so I have to do lots of winding even mid way through feeds and it just prolongs the feeding so it takes a few hours to do both boys). At the moment I have support so I can focus on that, am hoping we may get to exclusive breast feeding as that will be easier. Orin had a tongue tie - he's been snipped now, but is still not feeding well from the breast. Lactation lady says when he gets a bit bigger and stronger it may be that he can draw more milk from the breast. Otto is now 5lb 13oz and doing really well on the breast. Orin is 5lb 8oz, but we've had a high calorie formula to top him up and help him grow owing to him struggling with BF. Lactation lady is coming again tomorrow.........It's great to have help here at my parents BUT longer term..... I have to think about getting back home and coping on my own when my partner is in London for work.....

J xx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, so very sorry about the death in the family. It's never easy  . But don't worry about "focusing" on your FET cycle. All you need to do is eat healthy and take the meds and supps you have for your protocol  . Focus on spring   So I am guessing that the FET will be this month then?

Neema, thanks so much. You will be doing the same things soon  . Great news on the 2 cycles! Are you going to Serum after all, or to a UK clinic? Make sure you get all the added meds you need regardless of what the clinic is used to doing! May/June is a great time. If you do May and need to do the second try, you will probs be able to go again in August (Serum is closed in August though). Make it work in May/June and you will have your baby this time next year   43 is young!

Justine! The twins are def getting bigger! I'm trying to remember, their due date for full term would have been about now, right? You are amazing with the feeding. So very impressed...Yes, you need to get some help when you go home, dear. Can you get someone to come every day or almost every day for a half day? I worried about you being overwhelmed and that the sleep deprivation will start to have a more serious effect coming soon. 

Heehee, shopping. Only bought the Flopsy so far. But I have got a baby registry that I have been diligently working on as well as figuring out the stuff for the hospital, which is basically what the baby needs for a month or so. Went to the hospital info meeting. They have TONS of classes! Some things are booked up already for March and April, but I did manage to get signed up for 2 out of the 5 "classic" classes on the mother and baby at the hospital after the birth and what you need to do when you return home. Also got into 2 workshops on newborn care and feeding. I think there is a separate course on breastfeeding on Wednesdays, but didn't find where to sign up yet--will call. They also have swimming and shiatsu and a course called 'haptonomie' ?? And there is a group for the fathers. Poor DH can't go as he teaches the night that they have it. he can come to all the classic classes though. I am also signed up for a cons in April and scan. Even though it was a group meeting, I felt taken care of. I talked to the doctor who did half the presentations and she told me to go directly to get booked for my next cons and scan. Now though, I realize this means that I am sipping a month of cons, March. Should I see my normal GYN-obs for that in the next couple weeks?  

I have a question about late maternity scans. I know the rules are probably different in the UK, but some of this stuff is always very similar. The last "official" scan is to be done around 32 weeks here. Did any of you do one later? I would have thought there would be a later scan esp since you have to see if the baby is breech or not.   Mine is booked for 30w5days. Thanks!


----------



## carnivaldiva

HMB I think I had one just before 39 weeks.  That's when it was decided that I should have him a little early.

Love to all


----------



## HMB

Carnivaldiva, thanks ! I think what I'll do is ask at the first cons at the hospital about doing one later, I can always use my age as a reason to get more  . If that doesn't work, I can ask my doc at the American hospital to arrange it hopefully, as a private scan. I think I want one around 35-37 weeks, right before things will be happening. I don't want to go until 41 weeks!!!!!


----------



## carnivaldiva

I was really sick the last 2 months and at 39 weeks still working.  My con was concerned that baby hadn't put on weight, my urine had ketones (as I couldn't keepy anything down), I was an older and larger mother and I had had a previous m/c.  If you're concerned, try and get a scan 

x


----------



## HMB

Oh dear, that sounds like it was a scary experience for you  . I have a cold now, but I THINK it's getting better. Did my first urine protein and sugar test which came back with 0. But a lot can happen in the last 2 months...I'm 46 now. Probs will be the oldest at the hospital. I had one glitch with this pregnancy which was the other twin had massive chromosome probs so is gone now. The remaining little girl is "perfect" based on chromosome test and her scans etc. Just needs to stay that way! I guess I'm not worried about her but would like more scans.


----------



## neema

Justine - Thats fab news!!. I am sure your parents are of great help at the moment and glad to hear that Orin is recovering well, they'll soon be sitting up by the way they are growing  . Yes Penny mentioned the same deal of 4000 euros for two cycles.

HMB - Aww...thanks so much. You're certainly busy at the moment which is good as time will fly by and before you know it, your daughter will be here!!. We are going to serum, thanks to you Justine, Isobel67 and all the ladies who wrote with positive feedback about serum, DH finally gave in so thanks very much ladies. 

Hi to evereyone else.xx


----------



## yaya

HMB, believe it or not, standard practice in the UK if carrying a singleton is to only have scans at 12 weeks and 20 weeks. They only offer later scans if there are particular problems at your 20 week scan such as low-lying placenta, if baby is breech, or if you're measuring small/large for dates at later appointments etc. 

As you know, we had similar problems in early pregnancy with our poorly twins. Despite that, my pregnancy was still considered low risk. But I had hardly any bump and had had such a hard time early on so I pushed to have some growth scans, which I had at 29 weeks, 33 weeks, and 37 weeks. Then I had another at 41 weeks when baby still hadn't arrived. They sound like they're taking very good care of you, but definitely push for more scans if you feel you need them.

Justine, your boys look so gorgeous. You're doing such a fabulous job with breastfeeding. Hope you manage to get some help when you go back home. Is there a good breastfeeding support group near home that you can pop in?


----------



## HMB

Yaya, how are you? I couldn't have made it through that tough time without you. Can't thank you enough!

I'm not totally sure how many scans I had so far,  . The first one was at 7 weeks in my doctor's office who is a fertility and cancer specialist. I had one at 11+ weeks then 1 or 2 others the week after. Another with my doctor. I had another in January. Another at 20w6days. I THINK the official French health care requires/provides 7 consultations and 3 scans but adds more if there are any issues, i.e. twins, risks....They do use MWs a lot here too but I haven't seen one and not sure I will. 

Neema, that's great! Not sure what your protocol is with Penny, but I recommend you do everything she suggests. As Justine said, the chinese herbs are quite good too. Adding "booster" Hcg shots after ET is something to consider. Make sure you know where you can get your meds before your cycle starts. Don't count on your doctor giving you the prescriptions unless you have already confirmed with him/her that he will do so for all the various stuff you may need or need replenished. If it's too problematic, order them from Serum in the mail. There is really helpful info on the Serum threads and on Agate's files. You can take your DH to an island for a day or 2 to distract him while you are in Athens.  .


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I was scaned every week. Cos of all the problems. If you think you don't feel wright. Just get a scan. Does not matter... 

Justine,
Keep the bottles going. Later it will help to you so much.. And for Ovin, yes Sasha was the same.. And as she grow bigger and stronger the BF came easier.. Keep offering the breast to him so he does not go off it totally. Don't think about long term.. 1st 3 months is difficult specially when they are so tiny.. Once they are in routine and established feeding and so much bigger things will be easier.. Enjoy your darlings..

Neema,
Lots and lot sof luck for the treatment..   

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Holly,
I just thought abotu your dad's house.. How good is the school around there? We are thinking to move and Winsor. Itwould be closer for Tom.. I don't it is just a thought.. Tuesday i had a meeting at the bank to see how much we can barrow if we want to move.. I really think we won't be moving to anywhere till I get a job but always thinking different ways.. The whole moving thing really scares me.. 
Anwyas hope to see you soon.. 
Love. Mxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies

How are you all  so sorry I haven't be in touch as you wouldn't believe how busy I have Ben with my foster girl but I love it and few of my friend have notice how happy I am since we had her  bless her.
I am in brno airport as just had hysterscopy this morning and everything all fine  aghhh was hoping there is a problem and I am ready to start my last OE on my next cycles  and my question is which is better either fostimon or purgegon as I have use either gonal f or menopur.

Wow kuki already your thinking of moving after your new kitchen lol but understandable for tomorrow to spend more time with family after work eh  how are you all.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I just realised I have posted this in the wrong place.We are well. I am just soooo tried..
So glad you are enjoying your foster girle.. Lovely.. 
How are you feelin gnow?
Both drugs are very similiar.. Go with what ever Stepan wants..
Come and see us when you can.. For once we are not ill but who knows; today we went to swiming.. and it was very very cold.. 
Hope to catch up properly soon.
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## Tommi

Hello ladies

How are you all? It's very quiet on here. I hope you all had a lovely Easter. I have been on 2ww as I had my FET on 27th March! Blood test on Friday. Very nervous. Only one embryo but it did thaw and hatch which I'm told is a good sign. 

Would be great to hear how everyone is getting on. I always feel positive reading this thread! Need to keep the faith!

Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, we've just been waiting for news from you, hun  . Can't wait for good news from you on Friday!!! You did also sign up to get progesterone tested at the same time? If not, you should. Better safe than sorry. xx

Becky, hope you are recovering ok. Your foster girl sounds lovely


----------



## Tommi

Thanks HMB!    I will ask them to check progesterone too (just in case I get a BFP... ever hopeful!) How's your bump? 

Becky - how are you after your hysto?

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi thought of you yesterday and am so excited for you. I went to Cambridge yesterday on another shopping trip - I say another because yesterday I realised that it was two years ago yesterday that I went on a big splurge for clothes again in Cambridge to console myself at my treatment not working as I had had no symptoms. Well what did I know obviously not a lot thankfully.

Hope you have had some lovely things to do over your 2ww. What was your distraction technique?

xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Fraggles   Your shopping trip sounded great! From what I remember Cambridge is really good for shopping. What did you get? I have found that Easter was a great distraction. Saw a lot of family who were all happy to do pretty much everything for me so I've had a very lazy time. Did do a little bit of baking with mum. Just hot cross buns and simnel cake. But I did that sitting at the kitchen table with mum doing all the walking about  I started a bit of work yesterday and have done a bit more today for a deadline tomorrow and then it will be Friday. It's gone so quickly this time! Almost too quickly. 

Txx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies
It's a BFP for me! I can't believe it!
Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi, am over the moon for u (been kicking myself I hadn't managed to get online to wish u luck), all your hard work has paid off. Now u have to keep the little bean going and keep hidden c controlled ( I took all antibios recommended by penny in pregnancy & babies r fine ) such fantastic news !! J xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Justine! I'm not on the antibiotics as Penny felt the clexane and pred was more important in my case. I have asked her advice now that I have a BFP so I'll do whatever she suggests. I will take anything!

How are you and your gorgeous boys? 

Txx


----------



## dyellowcar

Tommi - what wonderful news! Congratulations on your BFP. Totally excited for you.
Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Tommi
That is fab news  OMG how wonderful eh  big congrats and enjoy your sweetie.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Tommi so pleased for you!!! Big congratulations...enjoy this wonderful news!     
xxA


----------



## HMB

Tommi!! Thank god!!!!! Woohoo!!! Yes, take all the meds Peny tells you to, eat a LOT of protein right now too. Check your progesterone if you haven't already, or have you only done a pee stick and not HcG test? Yes, so very happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies! That's so kind of you!

HMB - I had a blood test yesterday and my GP has arranged for me to have another one next week and for my progesterone to be checked. Trying hard with the protein. I usually eat quite a lot of it anyway but I don't like to eat too much meat so rely on fish a lot and lentils/quinoa etc. Looks like chicken/turkey is the best meat to go for. Any other top super protein foods? I eat nuts and seeds too. And loads of eggs! Thank you 

Thanks ladies. I still can't quite believe it - I am working on putting those fears in their place!

Txx


----------



## neema

Tommi - Wow, congratulations, wonderful news and wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy.


----------



## HMB

Tommi, Rosie who posts on Serum thread, put up a list of the top protein sources. Chicken, steak and hamburger were at the top. I suggest jsut grin and bear it for a couple weeks. It's worth helping the embies grow and then seeing them at a great size at first scan  . I ate hamburger twice a day! Of course, now I am rarely eating it, as got sick of it  . Also try drinking those protein shakes that Justine and I drank for tx, as well as Poppy and some others here. Protein, morning, noon and night!!! You have the rest of your life to avoid it. Looking forward to more good news from you!!!!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
what a fantastic news!!! Soooo happy for you...
kukixxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats Tommi


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much ladies!

HMB thanks for all the protein suggestions. I've managed to eat it at every meal so far. Getting quite inventive! I have the protein powder too but hate the flavour. I'll give it another go...

I've been taking 5mg of folic acid a day but I'm also taking the pregnacare max tablets which also have folic acid in it. Should I be having my folate levels checked or will it be OK to be sky high?!

Also, does anyone know how long I continue with the pred and clexane? I have asked Penny but haven't heard back from her and don't want to hassle her.

Thanks ladies. I hope you are all doing OK and enjoying this little hint of Spring.

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
Carry on with 5mg FA... And pregnant care. I am still on them daily. Won't be any harm to you or baby with excess FA.
What you need to check it for Iron levels.. Make sure you eat alot of Iron rich food. And if any closer to lower. Take tablets or solutions for it asap..
I take FA and pregnant care. And 1 500mg iron tablet. And Calcium, Dvit and magnesium combine tablet a day. 
I was on Pred till 18th weeks. I stoped taking 40mg Pred daily at 14th week. But coming off it was mega slow. It took me 4 weeks.
I was on clexane till Sasha was 6 weeks old. You need to talk to Penny about them.. Don't hurry to give any of them up so quickly.. 
Take extra care..
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Kuki  
That's really reassuring.
How are you and Sasha?
Txx


----------



## Tommi

Hi again ladies

I just got my progesterone result back... it's 30 and I was 4weeks 4days when the blood was taken. Does that sound OK to you? I'm on crinone gel twice a day. I've looked at some info online and it seems a bit high but I don't think that matters does it?

HcG was 532 yesterday - it was 115 on Friday so I'm happy with that!

Thanks for all your help. I'd be lost without this site!

Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, what was it measured in? Mine was in ng. Agathe has a mini chart for the progesterone ranges. Might be on the Serum BFP thread opening too. Def send your results to Penny! HcG sounds SOLID.


----------



## Tommi

Thanks HMB! I sent the results to the Serum email address and they have replied already with the plan for reducing the steroids and clexane (basically nothing to do until weeks 10 and 12 by which time I will know a bit more about how the pregnancy is going). They didn't mention the progesterone result so I'm guessing that's fine. I wasn't told what it was measured in. I will see what I can find out. My lovely GP is on holiday this week so I may have to wait until he gets back next week. Really glad the HcG sounds solid! The receptionist told me it was 25 at first. I asked her to double check - my heart was pounding!  
Txx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Tommi, CONGRATULATIONS                 So happy for you.

Ladies, sorry for my absense.  Mum has finally gone back overseas.  She had been wity me since October 2011!!!  Miss her dreadfully and actually looking forward to her returning.

Elijah is absolutely wonderful.  Wish I could go for tx again.  Have 4 embies on ice that have to be used by next month, but I'm just grateful for my beautiful boy.

Love to all

CD x


----------



## HMB

Carnivaldiva    

Tommi, Agate jsut posted her mini chart for progesterone again on the BFP thread, check it out  . Just ask Serum what was the measuring unit. I THINK it's ng, but not sure.


----------



## Tommi

Thanks HMB. My GP here did the test as I had my FET at my UK clinic. When he's back next week I'll ask.  

Thanks Carnivaldiva! Lovely to see you on here.  

Txx

PS HMB - just read Agate's explanation... I will ring GP surgery tomorrow to make sure but it does seem that in the UK it's measured in ng/ml. I'm worried now! If it's not and it should be in the 100s I'm way too low at 30!


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
30 is low. Just up your gels for 4 a day.. And tyr to get injections. 100 a day.. Direct to blood stream. Early days I was doing gels and 100 a day injection. did the injections till 10th week and carried on with 4 gels a day till 13th week.
All so exciting.. When is the first scan?

CD,
When will you use the embies or you are letting them go?

Love. Mxxx


----------



## Tommi

Many thanks Kuki. Apparently if it's measured in ng/ml I'm spot on at 30 (should be between 9-47 in first trimester) but I will double check in the morning. GP surgery just said it was normal but I want to be sure!
Txx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies

I hope you're all doing OK and have a little bit of sunshine where you are.

After much confusion and being told several times that my progesterone level was normal, I finally established that it is too low (just like you said Kuki!) so I'm now on utrogestan twice a day (and very weird it is too!) as well as crinone twice a day. I'm having a retest on Monday and hopefully the level will have risen (along with hcG). Feel so much happier that I'm on the extra pills. My UK clinic said that progesterone levels don't mean anything in early pregnancy. Penny said it's a little on the low side but nothing to worry about and she'll advise again once I have Monday's result. Just seems to me that if it can be corrected then why not do that?! And a quick search on google brings up all sorts of articles in the BMA about the importance of progesterone in preventing miscarriage. 

This wait for the scan is crazy-making. I will have to get my head around it!

Thanks for all your wise words, ladies. You are wonderful, as ever.

Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi, hey great news u have extra progesterone as support. My initial level was 180 nmol & I still took the pessaries.  Hope your result on Monday is ok, keep us posted on your news am thinking of you!


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
Less progestroan is not good. Nothing wrong with taking lots of p.. Just take lots.. Some peoples body do not creat enough of it like me.. 
Even you body makes it enough. Us oldies need more of it.. That is what I have been told by docs.. 
P is very important in first few weeks of pregnancy..
Mxxx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, as you know, I totally agree with Kuki. Better to be safe and adding more progesterone is not difficult, painful or expensive (in Tx perspective). xxx


Kuki, how are you ? What is Sasha up to?


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much HMB, Kuki and Justine. I just don't understand why my clinic thinks progesterone is so irrelevant. Fortunately my GP is doing pretty much whatever I ask him and Penny is on hand as usual to advise so I can do what I need to do without telling the clinic. I just hope that it wasn't too late! I do feel as though something is still happening so I'm thinking positive!

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
I would say just go with Penny advice. Don't worry about what your clinic says.. 
What do you mean something is happening? Yes keep positive!! It is so difficult times. First 2WW hell and 2 weeks after that I found it very very difficult too. Thinking of you.

HMB,
Sasha is keeping me so busy as well as my precious Lara. L is behind her reading and She has been off last 2 weeks. We are trying to catch up on reading and writing and I tell you it needs soooo much patients.. It has been very very hard.. I can not stand it but I have to hel her.. Can not wait for her to read without help. At the moment it feels like it never gonna happen. 
Sasha is trying to do everything. She is not a great sleeper.. We are trying to wean her but she is fussy like Lara but I keep on trying things.. If I can put some pics on I will try to put some of her new pics.. She is a total darling.. Smiles always.. Nothing like Lara.. They have the same eyes.. Different personalities. 
How are you feeling?

Justine,
How are your precious boys? I hope they are being kind to you? I love the pic.. 

Love to you all. I don't write that often but always think of you all. Always..
Kukixxx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, Sasha sounds so lovely with the little smile   . Gosh I hope she starts to sleep more. And you are teaching Lara to read? My goodness! They are both so adorable in the px you have shared! I'm doing fine. I can feel baby moving and kicking more and more. No idea what position she is in though. Sometimes it seems she must have all her legs and arms spread out because I feel things on very opposite sides   Of course, this can't be right. I have my first doctor cons at the maternity on Thursday, maybe she will tell me about the position. 

Alexine, what are you up to?


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls I'm still here cheering you on from the sidelines!!  It's so fantastic what's happening and I'm delighted for you!    
I'm still working through a lot of family stuff re my mum who is mentally ill....it's been taking up huge amounts of energy so I haven't been able to even think about going again. 
The good news is I'm now settled in my new place which is just great for me and Mireille so I have some peace and time to collect my thoughts...and kind of recovering from the last year. 
If I could pull it off on my own I would love another baby and sibling for Mireille but I have been having trouble getting perspective because I have been so overwhelmed with other things.
Anyway I follow what's going on here regularly and so happy that there are really great things happening for us old birds!
xxxxA


----------



## justineb

hi everone

alexine     hang on in there, must be hard with your mum

tommi, hope all is ok

kuki, its really good to hear about sasha & lara.............good luck with the reading lessons

hmb....hope u are enjoying this stage of your pregnancy

my boys are keeping me busy, they have grown   and last thursday were weighed, one was 8lb 7oz the other 7lb 14oz so they are now looking like normal babies rather than preemies......... feeds are still taking ages ( we are doing combined breast & formula ) & orin still suffers with reflux and so we have quite a lot of bad nights, where they seem to take it in turns to be awake which means no sleep for me.....i was so pooped yesterday i didn't wake up in the night when one cried.....im still staying with my mum and she woke up and did a formula feed for me! Am not sure what will happen when we go home and oh is in london.........it worries me, especially if i have set my alarm a few times for night feeds and slept through it too and here mum has come to wake me up.............. think its the result of 11 weeks sleep dep & stress /burn out from their delivery &nicu & hernia surgery....have any of u ladies done this or got any tips for me to help me overcome it? 

love to u all

J xxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi everyone

Alexine - that must be really tough with your mum. I have a similar situation with my sister and understand how utterly draining it can be  

Kuki - Sasha and Lara sound adorable!  

Justine - your babies are great weights aren't they? You have been through so much you are bound to be exhausted. I am certainly no expert but I would say take the help for as long as possible and any opportunity there is to rest. I know it's not very helpful to hear, but time is the best healer  

HMB - thanks you for continuing to keep me sane!  

AFM, I have woken up feeling like I've been hit by a truck, whatever that feels like! This pregnancy feels so different from the last one. I guess it must be all the extra drugs. Fortunately I don't have to be at work until 2pm. There's time to feel vaguely normal before then! I'm still waiting for the results from yesterday's blood test. Hopefully today...

Hope everyone else is doing fine  

Txx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Justine, I can truly say the last time I had a good nights sleep was, December 2011!!!! I'm not a good sleeper anyway, but unfortunately I've allowed Elijah to get ino the habit of having a cuddle with me, until he falls asleep again in the early hours of the morning. I still spend ages looking at him and listening to him when he's sleeping (crazy)

HMB, enjoy this time of your pregnancy.

Alexine     . It's tough when our parents are ill. I hope you get the perspective you need to carry on with tx.

Kuki, as always you make me smile. Your girls are just adorable. No, I'm going to let my embies go    I would love to try again, it would be wonderful for Elijah to have a sibbling. I know Dogus only store them for 2 years, but I'll see if they might store for an extra, as you never know, things might be different later on in the year/early next year.

Love to all
x


----------



## HMB

Alexine, that sounds really hard with your Mom, take care of yourself too. xx

Justine, you are amazing!

Thanks Carnivaldiva. Def enjoying pregnancy and nice weather   Totally worried about the sleep deprivation thing, but I know there is not much I can do for the first 2 years. I'll try everything, of course.


----------



## Kuki2010

http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Kuki2012/media/IMG-20130403-008412_zps7e958175.jpg.html#/user/Kuki2012/media/IMG-20130403-008412_zps7e958175.jpg.html?&_suid=13661916786820892977633695005

password toddy2013

user name kuki2012

let me know if u can see the pics? M xxxx

/links


----------



## BECKY7

OMG kuki  she so grown already  and so beauitful  just like Lara 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Kuki she is gorgeous! 

I am still waiting for my progesterone result but my latest hcG has come through: 9dp5dt: 115; 12dp5dt: 532; 19dp5dt: 7091

My GP rang the hospital while I was there to see if they would release the progesterone result and they said they could only say it was under 150 but wouldn't say what unit it was measured in or what the exact result was. So he is going to keep requesting it today and ring me when he gets it. This is day 7 of the utrogestan so hopefully I'm absorbing it.

Hope you're all having a good day!

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
HCG levels are great. Yes keep it up with prog support. 

Becky,
Can you see all the pic or just one pic?  I put lots on.

Mxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Kuki! 

I only saw one picture but I didn't sign in. I'll try again...

Txx

Kuki - just tried to log in but it wouldn't accept the username and password. I can just see the pic of Sasha in the donut (I had the same one for my niece when she was a baby!)


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki
I can only see 1 photo as the 2 different password don't seem to match
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi girls,
So annoying why does it work properly..

try this one please;

http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Kuki2012/library/#/user/Kuki2012/library/?sort=3&page=1&_suid=1366213803526010103046190022741

toddy2013 or with space in between. and toddy2012 you can try too. 2012 is the earlier photoes. You have seen those but most recent ones in toddy2013...Mxxx

/links


----------



## Tommi

Kuki - I can't get in with any of those combinations  
Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki  I still can't get in with the password you given us.

Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Tommi, great hcg  . Let us know about the progesterone. Fingers crossed all is ok!

Kuki- Sasha's gorgeous and really grown up now! I can only see one pic of Sasha in the donut.

CD- let us know what the clinic says about your frosties

Hi everyone else

J xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Thank you hun.
Okay I spoke to my twin mummy friends. And a triple girls mummy.
All saying 1st 3-4 month are hard till babies goes into routines.. 
And they all agree with getting them to bottles is the best and makes life easier.
Make sure your boys takes bottles. And it can be your milk if you don't want to use formula..
Make sure take every help possible; friends/parents/government...
Sleep as much as you can when ever where ever you can..
It will get easier. It just takes time..
Unfortunately I made a huge mistak and 8 days no bottles to Sasha. And she refused bottles after that. Now a huge problem. She wakes up every hr to drink me.. 
I can not do much till she is established eater and that is a huge struggle too. She is not interested. 
Life is very hard till she is older and mature.. 
Please please keep them taking bottle what ever milk in the bottles.. It will save a lot of headache later.. 
Do you have a good pump? It is a must so you can lots of milk in the botttles and save them if you have any excess etc..
Sorry not much to help but there you go.. 
How are darlings doing? Gaining weight and healthy??
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Kuki2012/media/IMG-20130319-00776_zps9968d980.jpg.html#/user/Kuki2012/media/IMG-20130311-00747_zps328fcdfc.jpg.html?&_suid=1366409197618016272713787398224

User name is kuki2012
Password is toddyaug12

This should work.

Have a lovely wknd for you all. Tomorrow we have a busy day.. With my darling girls we are mega busy everyday.. I would not have it any other way.. I am soooooo tired but very very happy.

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixxx

/links


----------



## Tommi

Oh Kuki! What fabulous pictures! Your girls are adorable!

Justine - how are you feeling? I hope you're managing to get some good rest.

My latest progesterone level is fine. It was 30 nmol/l on 8th April and on 15th April it had risen to "greater than 115 nmol/l". Penny wants me to continue with both the crinone gel twice a day and the utrogestan tablets until around week 10 when I can drop the crinone and just take the utrogestan for another two weeks. I gather you can't have too much progesterone... is that right? I've had some scary twinges of right-sided groin pain that happens when I move from sitting to standing or when I turn over. I've just asked Dr Google and he seems to think it could be round ligament pain. I didn't think that struck until much later but apparently it can happen as soon as you're pregnant. I never knew that! Apart from that I generally feel pretty yuk. Ever so slightly nauseous all the time, but hungry too    Very tired, quite emotional and I seem to have lost at least half my brain. This pregnancy feels totally different from my last one. I'm hoping that's a good sign given how the last one ended although I am wondering how this tired body can grow a baby! Time for another nibble of toast... I've gone off my beloved eggs for breakfast this morning...    

I hope everyone else is doing well. Beautiful Spring day here today!

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
Thank you hun. Well finally I manage to do it.. I was getting so angry with myself..

Yes you can not have enough prog.. Just take lots.. Excess just gets out  a bit like Folic A. I hpe you are taking lots of that too.

All the signs are wonderful. Hopefully nice strong emby making its bedding nicely for next 8 months or so.. Lovely..

Just take it easy.. Don't do any thing that will strech your muscles etc.. Relax rest make you and baby happy.. 

Turkish doctors says 14 weeks of vag gels.. But Dr. Gorgy likes the injections and he says well over 12 weeks too. I would see the scan first and see how bubba doing than see.. At least you are not injecting.. THey suck.. Hurt like hell and the brusing does not go for months.. Just keep taking them till it is over m/c/ risky period.. Over 12 weeks. 

Did you book your 1st scan? How many weeks or days of pregnant are you now?

Sooooo exciting.... 

My friend looked into coffee(she is typical turkish I wish I could do things like that.. ) And she said I am getting pregnant again.. And I went to be soooo happy.. I know stupid but I can hope and dream.. I tell you I wish I was young; I will be having babies till god knows how many.. Who knows maybe because I cannot have babies normal way.. Maybe this huge longing for themcomes fromthat.. I don't know.. I want so many more but my body cannnot handle it and our finances... Maybe we can squeze in one more.. hehehehhehehhe

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  OMG she really had grown since I last cuddle her  oh she is so beauitful and Lara look so happy with sasha eh.

Wow I knew you were gonna try again ha ha ha  and I so wish I had a coffee reading as I had it along time ago in cypyt  and OMG it did come true 10 year ago lol.

I am in the hotel in brno having EC tomorrow at 8.30am and I only have 3 follicles  gutted and now my partner was saying earlier that he doesn't think it will work and he fed up of being postive then feel let down  blah blah  aghhhhh.

Tommi  how exciting to hear when your 1st scan 

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Becky loads of good vibes for your EC       

Kuki, I have a question about the bottles. When did you go 8 days without bottles for Sasha? Was this at the beginning or do you mean around 2 months or something? When did you give her a bottle (with your milk in it)? I'm trying to figure out how soon I can give the baby a bottle. From what I read and hear, I THINK I have to wait 2 weeks after birth. I will be pumping and want DH to be able to feed the baby too.

Tommi, you are going to get weird quirky feelings and pains and fatigue, all part of body adapting to pregnancy. I had strange little pains in different places, sometimes groin, tired-slow brain  , bouts of exhaustion, wobbly tummy and sometimes bad nausea....Nausea is different in pregnancy than for not pregnant people. You have to put something in your tummy. The wobbly tummy and or nausea replaces the normal hunger sensation. Weird. But that's how it works. You can't wait til you are really hungry: too late! I know you eat very healthy so just keep almonds, yoghurt/activa and other snacks around. Disregard the hour, if you need a snack an hour after breakfast, just do it. Humus and carrots/other raw veggies hits the spot too. Kuki is right about prog and meds in general. You need to take them until Penny says to stop. You had to do too much just to get here.


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Thinking of you darling.. Come on be positive.. Men are funny.. Don't worry.. It will happen.. It takes time and effort.. It will happen.. Sending billions of     ...
Lara is just started to connect with Sasha.. It has not been easy.. She wishes she was the only one of course..

HMB,
I used to have a huge mail for what to get and what to do in the early days.. I see if I can find it.. 
Please please try to give her the bottle everyday. If you can last try to stay away fromt he bottles for 3-4 days.. But if you think things are slow etce.. One a day bottle does not hurt anybody. One a day won't confuse the tiny babies.. But if it is lots like 4-5 it will be difficult to get them to like breasts.. HV says it takes 6 weeks to get the right amounth milk production for babies but everyone is different and every baby different. Lara was a great sucker and latcher.. And I had lots of milk but never enough for Lara.. She was mega hungry baby. And I gave her start of with 1 bottle a day. Which was at 7pm after bath/bottle/bed. And while she slept till 10-11pm. I ate and rested adn had milk production recovery. And it was nice for Tom do it as well. And he used to read her a story.. And since than always story time with daddy. We were lucky wiht Lara there were no reflux.. Unfortunately I had breast problems absolute agony. So Sasha was on bottles but she puked and puked. Reflux did not let us.. It was horrible. Any milk we tried she puked.. She did not puke with my milk. And in the end we said we try just me so I have lots of milk for her etc.. But come end of 8 days she would not take the bottle. Absolute nightmare.. With Lara there were days I used to give her 4 bottles still she loved drinking me.. Cos she loved me and she tolerated nicely all the bottles.. She was used to her from tiny times. In the early days you can express but I have to say sometimes some ladies take ages to have milk extra.. Not easy.. 
My friends bought me great pump. Tomorrow I write exactly what it is.. Girls asleep at the mo.. Get it about 100 pounds. But soooo worth it.. You need to have a good one.. Specially if the nipples get crack or babies have latching problems.. 
I am so tired not sure if I am making any sense at all. Tomorrow will write some more..
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I has 5 follicles but 3 egg  and I am having PICSI so hope that will make the different with sperm donor.  1 question  I got to take utrogestan and it 4 pill up my private part  it that right and I got to take estrofem 3 time a day and they did ask me to stay till 5 day  but I told them I have book my flight on Wednesday night so it has to be 3 day transfer as my DP is flying out on day 4 so I had to get home for my foster girl but I rather my sweetie are inside of me sooner  so I am praying for the fertilized tomorrow.

Kuki  thank you so much darling   

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I amsure pills for drinking darling.. Double check but I am sure with some water to your tummy. Not to thingy..
Mxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

OMG honestly as I am sure the nurse said up my thingy  aghhhh as I have read other people and they all said up thingy as it a progestrone eh xx


----------



## HMB

Becky, I'm not sure about the meds. Maybe call the clinic? 3 day transfer is great. Wow! 3 eggs is good. Crossing everything that you have 3 embies. 

Kuki, fantastic advice. Thanks. Looking forward to any more you want to add.   Sounds very practical and reasonable. Basically, feeding breastmilk with the bottle depends on how soon I am able to express enough additional to what I am using for BF. Hopefully in a weeks time !   DH really wants to help, and I really want him to help. Also want to add a formula bottle after a couple weeks too (or 3 weeks). Wanted to do it at night also. Read that can really help with the growing and SLEEPING. I know I have to be flexible and see how the baby feeds and how well BF works for me etc. I looked a chair that might be good for BF at night today....hmmm.

Cheers everyone


----------



## BECKY7

Hi I have tried to read the box but it is in crezch  and it did say vaginalnium which I pressume it up thingy  I have email dr Stepan and Eva so hope they will email me  as I do have Stepan Mobil number and I was thinking of texting him but it is late to text him eh  OMG I am in panic mode and feel stupid mode.

Also I am so so bloated  aghhhh.

HMB  thank you but I am deaf and I can't use the phone so I couldn't call them but I have email 2 people so hopefully they will email me but I don't think so as it is late now (8.30pm)


Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Panic over  dr Stepan just text me saying up thingy  PHEW  oh I am so happy now and the dreaded email about fertilize tomorrow.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Becky thinking of you and sending lots of      
xxA


----------



## BECKY7

Oh thank you alexine  Just hope I made the right decision to have it at day 3 instead of going for day 5 and I wonder what make him think of day 5 unless he think my egg are good enough    

Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Becky - good luck for your transfer! Have everything crossed for you. I think you can take that type of progesterone both ways (vaginally or orally), that's why there's confusion.

Kuki- thanks for the twin tips, the do both take bottles now..........but feeding is still tricky as I can't yet feed them both together owing to Orin's reflux, so feeds can take me 2.5 hrs then it's more or less time to start again.....hopefully it will get easier when they start to go longer between feeds. I haven't had time to look at the other pics yet, but hope to soon!

HMB- one of my little ones went off the breast after starting a bottle, he had the tongue tie so BF was hard for him and a bit frustrating as he doesn't suck properly so he can't get at much milk...I still can't get him to BF that much after it was snipped. He now has some expressed milk and formula top ups by bottle. The other one prefers the breast and does that mostly with formula top ups, I have to say I find expressing really hard work, it's just hard to find the time with feeding the two of them, but I do get around 300ml a  day to give to the one that likes the bottle best. I really want to BF both of them exclusively but practicalities have just taken over so now they have about half and half I guess.....

Jxx


----------



## HMB

Justine,   so sorry that he still isn't really BFing, I know you are sad and really just wanted to BF...At least you manage to pump a lot and he has your milk. I'm guessing it's all because of the tongue tie problem. Very cool that the other one is BFing though  

Kuki, looked at your px, your girls are so gorgeous!! Such beautiful eyes and mouths! Total knockouts  

Becky, so glad you heard back, now you can relax


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Justine,
Do not worry if you can not BF them.. I wanted to BF so badly and it was such a hard work to get her to have me.. And had to stop boottling which now causing so much sleepness nights.
If they take bottles and you can express; it will be even better. 
I know about expressing.. Not easy.. Time is pushed.. I used to leak all the time when I am expressing on the other breast.. Used to realy upset me. Wasting the milk. 
I have to say for BF thought.. Sasha is one strong girl. And my milk is the only milk she cna cope with. She still gets reflux but we cope.. The tongue tie is a nightmare. We have not done it in the end as it is only 35%. The surgent adviced us other wise. Lets see years to come we do not regret this. 
I have a friend who has triplet girls. She uses special bottles for the girls. You don't have to hold it. You just put it at the side they drink it themselves. Shall I ask her about it or you have them. The one how has reflux all I can say use the reflux friendly milk Enfamil or something like that? Do you have it? I have so many; I can send some to you if you like? It really helped Sasha in ealry days when she was taking bottles. With reflux anything drunk all came out unfortunately that is why I decided I need to concentrate on BFing..  Enfamil really helped her.. 
Just seen Orin has got reflux.. Poor poppet.. It is so hard.. But promise you it will get better as they grow older. Sasha is nearly 8 months if she eats abit milky or yogourt we still hav ethem. She arches her back every singly second I know she has got it.. I try to give her water a lot.. It helps and of course we still sleep with huge pillows and everything is up.. She hates lying down flat.. 

Becky,
Good luck for tom.. 3 day transfers are great.. Good luck.. Thinking of you hun. Glad you find out.. 

HMB,
Having couple of bottles a night helps so much. So at least you can catch up on a little rest adn sleep. Maybe 7pm and 11pm bottles so you have good solid a few hrs sleep and come 2pm and rest ot the morning Bfing.. Will be lovely.. And your hubby will enjoy it.. Well if he is anything like Tom he wont'.. Tom stresses about everything that he is not doing it right.. Both girls absolutley adore him. They are daddies girl.. They dont' see him that much.. He works 7 days a week. When they see him you can see the twincle in their eyes.. 

Love to you all an dhope Justine you are resting a little.

Mxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies

I had 3 egg and 2 are matured and fertilize    and I got IVF massage tomorrow at 3pm with Henry then IVF on Wednesday at 12pm then fly home that evening at 7.30pm   

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Great news.. Relax and get ready for darling embies..
Kukixxxx


----------



## Tommi

Oh Becky that is great news! How fabulous!
Relax lots and I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday!  

HMB - thanks so much for your advice re snacking etc. It has really helped me these last few days  

Kuki - thank you for your advice too    I wish I knew a coffee reader! 

I hope you're all having a lovely afternoon. 

Becky, I've got everything crossed for Wednesday!    

Txx


----------



## HMB

You're welcome, Tommi, so glad it helped  

Becky!! That is exciting!!


----------



## neema

Tommi - Glad to hear that all is going well and hopefully you are relaxing a bit now that all is well

Kuki - Wow just looked at the pic Sasha and Lara are adorable, so so pretty!!

Justine - Glad to hear that the boys are doing well albeit with the reflux issue that Orin has...fx that clears up soon.x

HMB - Not long to go now to your EDD...how time flies!!.

Becky - That's fantastic news and fx crossed that all goes swimmingly      

AFM - I started spotting today so that's a sure sign that AF is on it's way....which means i will be going have a hysto at serum around the end of this month and hopefully start cycling in may.


----------



## justineb

Becky - congratulations on getting two embies that's wonderful news      for your transfer and you get lucky this time.

Neema - hey there, great to hear you are making plans!!

Tommi- how you feeling now hun? 

Kuki - Beautiful pics and beautiful girls, they are gorgeous and look very similar! I'll pm you........

Hi to Alexine, HMB, dyellowcar, chanderino and everyone else.

J xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Justine

I'm doing OK thanks. I'm only 6w+4 but feel so different this time compared with last time. The nausea is definitely different. But making sure I eat something pretty much every 45 mins seems to do the trick! I hope I don't end up gaining too much weight. I'm snacking on things like carrot sticks, grapes and melon so that shouldn't pile on the pounds. Can only seem to have toast for breakfast which isn't like me. And the fatigue is definitely worse than last time. I'm hoping all that is a good sign!

How are you and your lovely boys?

Hope everyone else is doing well today. Neema, thank you! How are you doing? Good luck for your next cycle! 

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

I just got back from Henry  OMG I nearly die when he ask me to turn round and massage around my boob which I couldnt relax then and he really love to massage my bottom too so the whole thing was nice but weird.
Now I am in the bath and Eva just email me saying the other embyro have stop  so I only have 1 embyro  gutted  I wish she didn't tell me that.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Becky - that does sound kind of up close and personal! But I'm sure it will help a lot. I'm sending loads of positive vibes for your embie! You only need one! I only had one for my FET and look what happened. 
Good luck!      
Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi tommi  yes I know we only needed 1 and I have been praying today for the sweetie to be my lucky 1   ^pray thank you. Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

These are heading your way Becky!
            
Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh thank you tommi

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Becky you have a GOOD one, so feeling v positive for ya  .


----------



## BECKY7

Yes HMB I know I do have a golden 1 and I am so looking forward to have him/her inside me tomorrow.

Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Becky sending you lots of       !
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Sending billions of     ..
Keep the PMA high hun..
The golden Embie!!!
Good luck.
Love. Mxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki , alexine  thank you  and I am feeling sick now with nerve as my ET is at 12pm.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Thinking of you Becky!
      
Txx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Becky, thinking of you today and sending lots of        .  Praying that it will be the lucky one for you.  x


----------



## Little B

yes, best of luck, Becky. It only takes one. and congrats to Tommi!!!!

I am just back from Zlin, one of my frosties didn't make it, but the one that did was Grade 1 and ready to go. I went solo after being in America for almost three weeks so a long time on the road, dealing with family issues and one very sick brother, and now.... I wait.

Have promised myself no testing til Friday morning. That will be almost 8days past a 5 day transfer, so I should have a clear result. I think I can hold out til then, but  it  is  so    tempting!

Kuki, your girls are gorgeous!

Hello to everyone else.

Bee


----------



## Kuki2010

Bee,
Thank you hun. Good luck for friday.. Keep postive.. 
2 more sleeps. Oh god I hate 2WW..

Becky,
Calm/Relax/Chill for darling emby to settle..
Thinking of you.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey little B  how fabs  can't wait to hear your news.

I am pupo with my sweetie and now I have order hamburger after reading HMB lol and I will take things easy and medicate myself everyday to chill me as I am not normally a chill person and I was amazing to see the scan of my sweetie inside me  my question is my thicken is 7mm which is not thick enough  what do you think ?

Becky7 xx


----------



## Little B

my lining was 7.5mm last time and they told me they wanted it thicker. This time I was at 9mm, and the clinic was happy. Did they give you estrogen pills?

and if I had been back on earlier, Becky, I could have told you that yes, those progesterone pills go into you via the downstairs entrance. I am doing 4 pills each morning and evening and I hate doing it. Its awkward, and messy.


----------



## BECKY7

Yes little b. they did give me pill to take and 4 pill in the morning and 4 pill in the evening  like you very messy lol
Do any of you ladies know what it grade 1 in reprofits as it is top grade or bottom grade

Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations on being PUPO LittleB and Becky! Lots and lots of positive thoughts coming your way!

LittleB, sorry to hear your brother is no better. It's such a lot to handle with treatment as well. I hope you can have some quiet, restoring time now. 

Not sure I like the sound of the progesterone pills in the downstairs entrance! I'm glad I've got the oral utrogestan! Although they do make me feel very spaced out after taking them. 

          

Txx


----------



## HMB

LittleB!! That's great! Sounds like this is your lucky time.  

Becky congrats! Safe travels home. Grade 1 is likely to be the highest, but Kuki will know about Reprofit.


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Yes Grade 1 is the best.. 
How are you feeling?

Little B,
Thinking of you.   

Mega busy over here.. But will catch up properly in next week.

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki

Oh phew that great to hear grade 1 is the best and I am fine  feeling calm and had few ovary pain every now and then  tired during lunch time  nothing major as I am 2dp 3dt .

Little B  thinking of you today.

Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Little B       Goodluck to you. Fingers and everything crossed

Becky - hang on in there hun


----------



## Tommi

LittleB - good luck! I have everything crossed      

Becky - lots of positive thoughts coming your way! 

I hope everyone else is doing OK. I am now well and truly into nausea and sickness. Was even sick in the street in London last night. How totally embarrassing!    

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh tommi  how wonderful to know about your sickness as I am looking forward to mine lol and thank you.

Spend all morning ironing and now I am poof so gonna put my feet up and have a little chat with my sweetie

Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Tommi with the MS it will lift. I could only eat mandarins and oatcakes for 3 weeks. They say just get what you can into you and make sure you don't get dehydrated.
xxxA


----------



## Little B

tested this morning, and it was negative. Naturally I spent the next hour online researching why and why not and when and how long and....  ugh. I'm not testing again until Sunday night/Monday morning. I shall be watching a lot of engrossing movies this weekend and staying clear of the sticks.


----------



## Kuki2010

What is today? How many days after transfer?
LB;      

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Little B

I had my transfer Thursday, 18th, after lunch. I tested 7 1/2 days past my 5 day transfer. 

Today is Saturday, 27th, after dinner now   . 9 days past now. I am not testing til Monday morning bu this is killing me. I have no symptoms except a bit tired. I also didn't have symptoms when I was pregnant, so.....


----------



## BECKY7

Little b  I think you were or should test on Tuesday so you are 4/5 day too early so you still in luck for Tuesday so come on .
I am 3 DP 3 dt  had 2 hour nap today OMG couldn't belive it and lower back ache  nothing major  so not sure what to think.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Little B and Becky - thinking of you both and sending lots of positive thoughts      
Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you tommi  
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

LittleB, last year for my successful cycle I tested early at 10 days post 5 day transfer, I was told my OTD was 12 days post transfer (that's when I did my hcg). Goodluck.

Tommi - hope the nausea is manageable

Becky - try not to symptom spot to much

Dyellowcar & Neema  I'm going to order cordyceps and vitality herbs from John Bowen that Penny recommends and was wondering if anyone wanted to come in on the order so we can split the courier and transfer fees?  For our successful cycle with Serum last year i took both cordyceps and vitality herbs, my OH took reishi, vitality herbs & cordyceps helped him massively with his neuro probs as well as helping his sperm so we are going to order again.  Please PM if interested. 

J xx


----------



## HMB

Justine, are you trying for another baby? 

Little B: too SOON. Are you going to do an HcG test next week?

Becky hang in there, not too long until test time.   

Neema, hope the hysto goes well in Athens! 

Dyellowcar, how are you?

Kuki, again, your girls are beautiful. Sasha could be a baby model  

I had a consultation with the head of the maternity   They are making a big ta-doo about me. I will be having consultations every 2 weeks and another scan at 35 weeks. Nothing at all wrong with me or bb. Had scan on Thursday 30w5d and she is on target with growth and weighs 1.6kg.


----------



## neema

Little B - Hold on testing it may be late implantation    

Tommi - Glad that MS has kicked in...must be a good thing in terms of the baby growing 

Justine - Thanks and yes i am interested please inbox me the details. Wow, are you thinking of trying again?, it would be great if we cycled together   

HMB - Glad that the baby is growing perfectly and a little TLC from the hospital won't hurt, it may put you at ease though you seem to be pretty chilled about the pregnancy  

Becky - Sending positive thoughts your way       and good luck to all the ladies who are PUPO!!

Di  - How are you hun, have you decided what you will do next? 

AFM - I got back yesterday evening from having my hysto at serum. I flew out on friday morning and went straight to see Penny who must say is just as everyone has said, she is really so nice and candid too. We had a long chat then had a scan which revealed that i had a fibroid outside the uterus and about 5- 6 egg antral follical count. She suggested having a lap but i decided just to have the hysto which is a decision as i was happy about as the surgeon said that the fibroid does not protrude into the uterus. They are disadvantages of leaving it there but the benefit of having a lap doesn't outweigh the cons of leaving it there...if you know what i mean. The cons are having to wait for 5 to 6 months to heal from the surgery and as time is of the essence i don't want to wait for another 5 to 6 month before i start tx. One can also bleed and may need bedrest due to the fibroid during pregnancy.
I spent most of the afternoon sightseeing and walked to the acropolis and the square as i knew i wouldn't be up for doing anything after the hysto on saturday morning. I bleed alot after the hysto and HMB i understand what you meant now, when i was in the recovery room the nurse just came and lifted the sheet and pulled this cloth from inside me.....that had been put in there to stop the bleeding after the op, as i was still coming round and still a bit dazed it took me by surprise as it looked like it was 2 yards long and all coming from my private area   and it was quite painful!!. Other than that it wasn't too bad. I met a lovely lady from the fertility friends, Rosie posie who had a hysto before me and we shared a cab together to serum. Penny showed me the DVD and i had a lot of scarring and very thick lining, the surgeon took a while before he got some bleeding from the implantation cut, the openning of one of my ovaries was also blocked by scarring and he also openned that up!!.
I will start stimming around the end of May and hope to travel to Athens on day 6 of stimming which should be early june. Penny said with our history and age factor, miscarriages + TESA which = to not great sperm our chances are 7% to 10% not a great chance but it's worth a try huh?


----------



## justineb

Hi, Neema, great to hear about your hysto, hopefully cutting away the scarring will help. Interesting to find out about your fibroid and the opening to your ovaries. Did Penny talk to you about tandem, as they do that there too? I'll PM you re the herbs from John Bowen.

HMB & Neema - we are not trying again LOL!, though we did pay Penny for 2 goes..........I really couldn't cope with tx so soon and as I had a hard time in pregnancy I think that's it for me! I will concentrate on looking after my little boys..... don't want to end up on bed rest with twins to look after............... the herbs from John Bowen help my OH with his health problems so we are ordering again for that reason........ 

J xx


----------



## HMB

Hehe, Justine, didn't think so, but thought I should tease you  

Neema, actually I didn't do a hysto at Serum, Justine did, and I think Tommi. Well, I'm sure others too. Anyway, it sounds like it went really well   . Is Penny going to do something to improve the sperm? Yes, of course it's worth a try. 5 or 6 follies is good over 40  . As Justine said, did Penny mention the tandem option? Are you getting the option for 2 goes? Brilliant idea to go walk around the Acropolis before the hysto. I bet it's nice out in Athens now   Take care of yourself.


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies  I am 5dp 3dt and I am not getting any signs  I even talk to my sweetie and pray every night and still nothing  not like the 1st 3 day after the transfer as been getting mild cramp and twinges but that disappear now and I know implant should happen now  am gutting as my test is on the 8th may and I know I got 9 day but surely I should get some symptom by now if it implant eh  sorry for being downer  
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Becky    I posted something very similar on the single ladies 2ww thread and got loads of replies from mums who had no symptoms but went on to get a BFP. I know it's harder than hard but just try to relax and take it easy  

LittleB - thinking of you  

Neema - yes, I had a hysto in Athens and was very impressed by the care. I also went to visit the Acropolis but went the day after the hysto and before flying home. I still remember the fabulous lunch we had at one of the cafes nearby and the most amazing ice cream! I, too, had virtually no bleeding from the cuts. The period I had after the hysto was much healthier in terms of blood flow.

I hope everyone else is doing OK today.

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Please keep the PMA up!!!    
Positive thoughts to darling Embie..
Try to stop watching signs.. Just go and do things you enjoy and makes you happy. I know how hard but please try..


HMB,
Thank you hun.. So busy at the mo. Will mail you a bit later.. 

Sasha is asleep and I have to get a fet things done before she gets up..

Justine,
How are the boys? Any better? on food? sleep?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## neema

Justine - Thanks

HMB - Thanks and yes the weather was wonderful 28 degrees!!. All the best as you count down to the last few weeks before baby arrives

Tommi - Yes, it was you who had the hysto recently not HMB


----------



## justineb

Hi 

Becky - hang on in there.....

Littleb- wondering how you are doing....

Kuki - boys are still feeding a lot and go through phases of wanting feeds every 2 hours or hour and a half (they don't really go 4 hours........well rarely), think they are growing alot, lots of growth spurts and trying to catch up.They don't seem satisfied with just breast milk, they seem to want the formula as well. It still takes me ages to feed them too as doimg both BF and formula top ups.... so when feeds are frequent it just means I feed them back to back through the day/night. I try to get them in bed by 7-8pm, then they usually want a feed around 10 ish, then they wake between 12-1 usually for another, then again @ 4 - sometimes 5 (but I usually don't finish the feed and clearing up or pumping til 2.30am so if they wake @ 4 - there's not much sleep...... will pm you about the enfamil when I get time

Neema, great if you want to come in on the John Bowen order... I'll pm as soon as I can  

Hi HMB, Dyellowcar, CD, Alexine and anyone else reading

J xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning,
Justine,
Maybe what you will have to do is bear with BF for another two months or so but keep giving them more of formula everyday and eventually stop BF and just feed them formula. Formula feels babies quicker and fuller. But will difficult with Reflux. You need to have the right formula for that one. I am sure they will be go longer with formula.. Joys of BFing.. Not easy. 
I made a big mistake and stop formula for 8 days so BF can be extablished properly and now really paying for it. As they grow bigger and older they need more and more. And unfortunately BFing is just not enough.. She won't take bottle. So beaker I try but she smell the milk and that is it. Do not want to drink it.. 
Make sure you give them at least twice or three times a day bottle. So they are used to that taste. But I know it is difficult with reflux. My problem was that and Sasha used to puke with all formula's except Enfamil. When she did have her bottle whith Enfamil and took her ages to process that too. but at least she used to sleep properly..
Same here not much sleep and I am jsut so tired. Just crisis management full stop. I hate it.. 
Veaning is not going well either.. Not sure how long it iwll take me to get out this situation. 
As they grow older they will get better at things.. We just have to soldier on..
Sending love and kisses to your darlings..
Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Did any of you get tested during pregnancy for kidney function, creatinine and transaminases (ASAT) Did that today and got the results but can't say I understand the whole thing very well. Looked it up on NIH and other medical sites. For the kidney/renal function test, they did "MDRD" in 2 different versions. I THINK you are supposed to get over 60mL, but really not sure. I got 135 and then 162 for the MDRD African descendant (don't know why they did that, I have no family from Africa). 

Kuki and Justine, I really hope the feeding and weening get easier for you! 

Thanks!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies
I am 6dp 3dt and last few day I have mild lower back ache and last night I had aches pain on top side of my left leg and funny stomach that feel dull and this morning I had few sharp pain on my lower left side stomach which I think it implanation pain  and I got another 8 day till I test.

Kuki and justine  really hope BF or BF will get easier for you 2.

HMB  sorry I don't really know but hope someone will help you soon.

I am still tired  could do with a nap but got someone coming round soon.

Becky7 xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

HMB - Wow time is flying by! I'm not sure about all the tests but it looks as though you're being looked after. I suppose with us older ladies PG is more stressful on the body. Best to have things checked out and kept an eye on!

Becky - it's very early days yet to have any symptoms. A lot of pains etc come from the ET and also the progesterone plays havoc on your system. Hang in there and think positive thoughts.    

Justine - Thanks hun, I've Pmed you. Hope all is well with you.

Neema - I'm pleased you had such a positive time at Serum. Penny is wonderful! I hope you are resting after the Hysto. When are you planning to begin TX?

Tommi - how are you feeling? Have you got a date for your scan yet? I bet you can't wait!

Littleb - have you tested a little early? When is your OTD?     I've got everything crossed for you.

Hi to Kuki, Poppy, Alexine, CD and everyone else.

AFM - no plans at the present. We were thinking perhaps May/ June but I think it will be more likely Sept/Oct. I don't feel as pressured to rush as we will be using DE again. I have been trying to get my head around why the DE didn't work, as I suppose I was like a lot of people and thought it was our best chance. This is also causing a little reluctance, mainly on my part, to go again.

I have also been investigating 'other' factors of why it might not have worked. There does seem to be a lot of evidence of being on the Depo Provera long term and this having an adverse effect on the body for many years after coming off it.  TBH the evidence is quite scary and many women suffer unexplained infertility long-term. I'm not sure how this correlates to having IVF etc but I'm quite worried as I was on it for 6 years. I've been off it also for 6 years. I'm not sure if anyone else has been on the Depo Provera as well but it would be interesting to see if anyone else has had similar problems after using it, especially if the infertility is unexplained as mine is.

Di xxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Di and everyone - I had my scan today and all is well. Baby is the right size and has a strong heartbeat! So relieved!

I hope everyone else is OK. Becky and LittleB, I have everything crossed for you!

Txx


----------



## neema

Di - Lovely to hear from you, i had a depo provera injections when i was around 26 - 27 then i stopped when i was told that it can affect fertility. That is ages ago so i can't see how it has affected my fertility . It's best to wait until you feel ready to try again, enjoy the summer and wish you all the best for sept/oct. I start TX end of May, we will go for the offer for 2 cycles for 4,000 euros.

Tommi - That' wonderful news!!!. You can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy  

HMB - Welcome to African family  , i watched a documentary thst Eddie Izzard did a few months ago, he traced his DNA to Central Africa....it was very interesting!!

Goodluck to the PUPO ladies.


----------



## poppy40

Hello everyone,

So sorry for not posting for ages - have been in midst of rotavirus bug (poss Harry has a recurrence of it this week after being really ill with it a few weeks ago ) and trying to fit in some work during nap times/evenings - really need to start looking at some childcare!

*Kuki/Justine* - saw these on Amazon (really good reviews for babies who are struggling with bottle feeding or won't take a bottle) - may be worth a go. H was really hard to feed for about 8 months so I often used to syringe his milk in as was quicker than trying to get him to take 2 oz from a bottle (which would sometimes take 1.5 hrs due to his reflux - the syringes that come with nurofen are good or get a bigger one from a pharmacy). http://www.amazon.co.uk/Playtex-Pre-Sterilised-Soft-Bottle-Liners/dp/B000P97ET6/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1367401699&sr=8-10&keywords=disposable+bottles

*Justine* - may be worth trying a thickener like carobel which you can add to formula if vomitting is still causing problems or you could ask to try domperidone (can make them hungrier though as it seems to have a quicker transit time...!). H didn't get on with the Enfamil as he couldn't cope with the variflow teats which you usually need as its a lot thicker but may be worth a try. Aptamil Pepti (on px) was a lifesaver for him, its thin but along with gaviscon & ranitine, its much easier to digest than normal forumulas and often the proteins in cows milk can aggravate reflux. Also found a cot wedge to be brilliant and v handy for colds/coughs too.

Little B & Becky - got everything crossed for you, lots of luck  

Di - I think Lindz's little girl was her third round of DE so hang in there 

HMB - wow not long to go, sounds like they are taking good care of you!

Neema - brilliant you saw Peny - good luck for your tx  

Tommi - yay, fantastic news, so happy for you!

Hi to CD, Alexine, Fraggles and anyone else I have missed. Off to Greece for hols next week - cannot wait!

Love, Poppy xxx

/links


----------



## carnivaldiva

Poppy,

Elijah was hospitalised earlier this year and it turned out to be rotavirus.  After a lot of research, it suggests that they could be prone to recurrent episodes of the virus, but hopefully each episode should be less severe.  I know for a fact he got it again as his nappy most definitely smelt the way it did when he was in hospital. Really feel for Harry and hope he gets better soon.

Love to all, and will post more later when little man is asleep.


----------



## poppy40

CD - poor Elijah bless him   it's such a horrible virus. The NHS are going to start vaccinating babies later on this year as it makes so many little ones so poorly & lots end up in hospital. I did look into getting it done privately for H once I knew there was a vaccine but by that time he was older than the ideal age to be vaccinated. Do you remember how long he was ill for the second time? Did you catch it too? Both me & DH felt rough for a week and then my Mum has been really ill too with something similar Just hope DS1 avoids it and H is on the mend soon as don't want to have to cancel another holiday at the last minute  Hope all is good with you xx


----------



## Little B

Two weeks today and another negative.


I think that's it for me then.

thanks for the good wishes, everyone.


----------



## Tommi

Little B - so, so sorry to read your news    It is such a crushing disappointment  
Take good care. Thinking of you.
Txx


----------



## carnivaldiva

So sorry Little B       .  Take a wee bit of time for yourself.

Poppy, the first time he was hospitalised and on a drip.  They didn't say it was Rotavirus, but they took a stool sample.  The problem with hospitals is, that if you're sick over the weekend, every thing takes so much longer to diagnose.  The day after he was released from hospital, he got very sick again, so I took him straight back to A&E.  We were sent up to the childrens ward, and the nurse that took our details said it smelt like Rotavirus.  Elijah wasn't dehydrated, so the Dr told us we could go and it took about 2 weeks for his dirty nappies to get better and the smell to go.

The second time, I knew it was the same thing.  The GP said that Elijah's notes confirmed that the hospital tests had come back as rotavirus.  By the time GP took stool sample it had come back negative, but the smell was very distinctive, so I think that by the time I had taken him to DR it had gone. They also suggested that he was intolerant to protein in cows milk, so he's now back on toddler formula.

Poppy, hope H doesn't get it again.  It's awful

Becky, hang in there


----------



## HMB

Oh, Little B   I am so very sorry. It is frustrating after doing everything right...Take care of yourself


----------



## justineb

Little B    thinking of you, heartbreaking news 

J


----------



## neema

Little B - So sorry       

Poppy - Sorry to hear about Harry being poorly, i hope he is feeling much better now....he is so cute  . Have a lovely holiday, i absolutely loved Greece and i am looking forward to going back soon.xx


----------



## poppy40

Little B - I'm so sorry hun    xxx


----------



## poppy40

CD - Poor Elijah & poor you, sounds like he was very poorly bless him  We had it confirmed by stool test the first time as H got worse after about 5 days so we were worried and GP wanted to check it wasn't a bacterial infection. Haven't had him tested this time as he's not as bad but I think its probably rotavirus again due to the smell! Have heard that temporary lactose intolerance can be common after horrible stomach bugs, may be worth asking your GP if they could test Elijah so you know either way http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/lactose-intolerance/Pages/Diagnosis.aspx. Not sure how long it can go on for in little ones, H is still on his hydrolysed formula, paed didn't want us to try him on cows milk (for his milk drinks) until we've weaned him completely off ranitidine. He seems to be fine with it in food and can eat normal dairy though.

Neema - I think he is on the mend thanks  Still off most foods but he's drinking fine which is the main thing. Can't wait for Greece - need to go & sort out some packing. Trying to fit all our stuff into 1 suitcase and two bags could be a challenge as H needs virtually the entire suitcase for himself. I seem to have room to take 2 pairs of flip flops and a few clothes 

Love to everyone  xx

/links


----------



## justineb

Poppy - have a wonderful holiday, hope you get to back some more things and hope Harry gets better soon, it sounds awful.

CD- sorry to hear Elijah has been poorly too and in hospital (that must be awful) hope  doesn't get it again.

Di - Sorry hun, I don't know anything much about that contraceptive - but I took a progesterone only mini pill for about 3 years........

Becky- how are you doing?

Little B - Hugs 

HMB- how's that lovely bump doing now?

Hellos to everyone else. Hope you all have a good weekend.

J xxx


----------



## justineb

Poppy - if you get a min, please can you tell me what formula H gets on prescription as I think I may try it (we have gaviscon and ranitidine but are still having problems with the puking and pain/screaming)......

J xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Justine,

Oh no poor thing, it's a nightmare   I've reposted my post from the other day incase you missed & it may help.

H is on Aptamil Pepti which is hydrolysed formula and doesn't taste too bad compared to a lot of them (I would drink it!). I would have offered you a tub to try but we've only got the 6 month+ version. If you google there's a chemist which sells it online, Boots wanted £40 for a tub! I bought it and it helped so I asked GP to px it. There's still cow's milk in it but v broken down but it can work for a lot of babies, if its definitely a milk allergy then it may not help & the next step would be neocate or nutramigen AA.

What dose of ranitidine is he on & what weight is he? There's a reflux thread on here which is fab for working out dosage. Its VERY weight sensitive so I had H weighed every 2 weeks and upped his dose as he gained weight (every 0.1ml seemed to make a difference), was the only way he could cope. He was on the max dose per kg of weight but it will depend on what your GP has started you off on, they often start them on a middle dose but go back to them if its not working. Also I kept H on the Gaviscon even though its a nightmare for constipation as he couldn't manage without it despite the ranit. He always had 1 sachet per bottle and it definitely helped. Also the ranitidine can take a few weeks to build up and be effective, can make them v windy though for a while.

Give me a shout or text if you need anything, there's also a great reflux group on ******** if you want the link?. Here's the link to the FF thread - lots of useful advice & meds dosage info on the first page. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261961.0

Take care & let me know how you get on, J xx

_*Kuki/Justine* - saw these on Amazon (really good reviews for babies who are struggling with bottle feeding or won't take a bottle) - may be worth a go. H was really hard to feed for about 8 months so I often used to syringe his milk in as was quicker than trying to get him to take 2 oz from a bottle (which would sometimes take 1.5 hrs due to his reflux - the syringes that come with nurofen are good or get a bigger one from a pharmacy). http://www.amazon.co.uk/Playtex-Pre-Sterilised-Soft-Bottle-Liners/dp/B000P97ET6/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1367401699&sr=8-10&keywords=disposable+bottles

*Justine* - may be worth trying a thickener like carobel which you can add to formula if vomitting is still causing problems or you could ask to try domperidone (can make them hungrier though as it seems to have a quicker transit time...!). H didn't get on with the Enfamil as he couldn't cope with the variflow teats which you usually need as its a lot thicker but may be worth a try. Aptamil Pepti (on px) was a lifesaver for him, its thin but along with gaviscon & ranitine, its much easier to digest than normal forumulas and often the proteins in cows milk can aggravate reflux. Also found a cot wedge to be brilliant and v handy for colds/coughs too._

/links


----------



## poppy40

PS- Justine - it can take a couple of weeks to see the effects of any change in formula. Think Pepti was the 8th one we tried so really hope it works for you. I also found the Aptamil Pepti to be better than the Cow & Gate Pepti - they have slightly different ingredients so worth pushing for the Aptamil version from GP if you can, its cheaper than neocate etc so they will often px it first x


----------



## justineb

Poppy - sorry hun for missing it, must have baby brain. Orin is on 0.2ml ranitidine 3 x a day (this was prescribed when he was about 7lbs)... he hasn't been weighed since 15th April, next weigh is due on 15th May............. I'll have a look at that thread. I have stopped Gaviscon now because he wasn't pooing. He has such bad wind (really smelly!) and is doing greeny poo as well. He's also been hoarse and really snuffly (as he's often sick down his nose). He's managed two poos so far this week without the gaviscon.  He just hasn't put weight on like Otto, he's still quite little. At one time he was bigger than Otto and now Otto is so much bigger than him (Otto doesn't have the reflux problem). Am going to start experimenting with formulas. I bought some nutramigen, but he won't drink it - I am not surprised as it tastes like salty fish!!  Their helpline told me to mix it with breast milk, I did this this morning 50/50 and he took more, but wouldn't take his full bottle. I am also taking him to a cranial osteopath on Tuesday to see if that helps.  

J xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies

Sorry to hear about the poorly babies. I hope they get back to full strength very soon.

Ladies, I need your reassurance... I am 8 weeks (and one day!) and feel rubbish! If I wasn't working from home (and I use the phrase very loosely) I would definitely be off work. I'm tired all the time and feel nauseous all the time. I can keep on top of that by eating little and often but the tiredness is something else. Is that normal? Or am I just a wimp?!

I hope you're all having a lovely bank holiday weekend.

Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi- sorry you feel unwell and tired, it's sadly very normal.......but feeling very sick is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy so you have that to hold on to. Maybe get your haemoglobin checked to see if you are getting anaemic as that can exacerbate fatigue. Just try to have some pj and douvet days whenever you can!

J XXX


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Justine    
Txx


----------



## poppy40

Justine - poor Orin bless him, reflux is really miserable  I checked the reflux thread and looks like your GP put him on the lowest dose of ranit (there are calculations on the thread) as 0.2mls works back to 1mg/kg. I would definitely go back and see him/her as it could be upped quite a bit and I would def try and get him weighed every 2 weeks so the dose can be upped regularly, hopefully he will start to put on more weight once he's more comfortable. Worth mentioning the green poo too as it could be a sign of cows milk protein intolerance/allergy. The Nutramigen sounds vile! Is that the Lipil or AA? You could mix it with a scoop or two of normal formula to get him used to the taste and gradually increase the Nutamigen scoops. The pepti is quite ovaltiney so didn't have a problem with H taking it. Good luck with the cranial osteo, I went to see one in Churchdown with H and I'm sure it helped 

Tommi -   total exhaustion is very common up to around 12 weeks, I used to have a lunchtime nap to get through the day, amazing how tiring it is. I used to have to eat carbs pretty much constantly to avoid the nausea, if you're on progesterone that can make it a lot worse too 

Packing almost finished, was up til 3am sorting things out last night. Of course it took DH all of about 10 mins to pack his stuff but he only has to worry about his things  xx


----------



## HMB

Poppy!! Have a great trip!! Are you doing any islands?

Justine I hope Poppy's tips help with Orrin's milk/eating problem. It's a lot of different formulas and medicines, wow! Maybe I should copy these into my notes in case I have problems this summer.

Tommi, yes the fatigue is part of the first trimester experience. Sometimes worse than other times. What helped a little for me, I think I already told you, was adding an hour or more every night to my normal amount of sleep. It seemed to improve things somewhat. Then it goes away as Justine and Poppy said. What Justine said is a good idea. You can always increase nutrition that makes you "perky", like meat/iron, vitamin B foods....At least you are at 8 weeks! It should go away soon. Watch out though, after the tiredness and ms go, acid reflux starts up. Joy. Oh and DON'T get sick.

I caught a cold AGAIN. Somehow it's not as bad as the other 2 times. No cough (so no throwing up). I think it's because I started on doliprane regular doses immediately and used throat spray. Bump is doing well, oblivious to my stuffy nose  . Doing her wriggles. Believe it or not I have no doctor appointments next week nor classes. First time in a WHILE. I missed talking on the phone yesterday with the head of maternity about my latest results, probably because I called too late. Will try her on Monday. I've started going to prenatal yoga regularly and it really helps with muscles that aren't working enough etc. The breathing is great too (well except with the cold) and pelvic floor exercises for labor. I'm 32 weeks so very soon I will gaining every week and it will be really strange and uncomfortable!


----------



## justineb

HMB, wwwwwhhhhhhhhooooo! 32 weeks (rings bells for me as O&O arrived at 32+1), don't take notes - we will be here for when you have any feeding queries, I guess see how you get on with BF first (I have to say I never realised BF was so hard), however it is getting easier now they are bigger, Orin is still not good at it, but Otto is getting really good and Orin is starting to do 10-15 mins now, so we are building up and I hopeif he gets stronger we may be able to do more

happy bank holiday lovely ladies

xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much for your reassurance ladies. I am on progesterone. I've stopped the crinone gel but I'm still on utrogestan twice a day and cannot wait to stop it! But Penny suggests taking it until 12 weeks. I know it's adding to the nausea. I think I'll feel better when i can get out walking again. At the moment I just get motion sickness if i walk too far or too fast but I could really do with the exercise! I hope it doesn't sound as though I'm moaning. I truly am delighted to be pregnant. 
Have a great bank holiday, ladies.
Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommi, true exercise will only help. Try those wrist bands for motion sickness. I wore them for a little while. Put them on BEFORE you feel sick.

Justine thanks  . Indeed, 32 weeks was a BIG one for you !   I think you missed most of your antenatal classes due to early arrival. I will have to see how the feeding thing goes for me. I just want to be very flexible and ready to mix or shift completely to formula if the baby isn't getting enough food. Are you getting a little more sleep yet? 6-7 hours/day I hope? 

This should be an uneventful week. No doctor appointments or classes.  I do have to call the head of maternity to discuss my latest test results though which included iron and kidney function. As far as I can tell, I'm in the clear though   .


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning darling ladies,

Today is a great day. One of my dear FF got her BFP this morning and I am on cloud 9 for her.. Soo happy..

HMB,
I am sorry to say if you can get 6-7hrs sleep a night will be a miracle.. Even with babies who sleeps in the early days. It will be still less than that.. Esspecially if you are BFing. BFing is real hard work. First 6 Weeks is hard work to establishe the BFing and early routines. 
I will pm you my numbers you can call text for early response.. Like Justine says we will be always here.. 

Becky,
You are so quiet? you okay?

Love and luck to you all.

Mxxx


----------



## Tommi

Kuki - that's great news about your FF and her BFP!

HMB - thanks for the tip about the motion sickness bands. I have some so will try it. 

Becky - I woke up thinking about you and wondering how you are  

I hope everyone else is having a good day.

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies

My OTD is today and I can't bring myself to test  as I know the result anyway as I have got nothing apart from aching leg and my stomach start to feel tender so I know my period is coming but I will test tomorrow morning and I am prepared for the BFN
Xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Kuki. Just hoping that Justine is getting more rest/day now that it's been a good stretch from the birth and the twins' weights are getting higher.

Becky, positive attitude!


----------



## Chandlerino

PMA Becky! We are all routing for you. I keep checking every day to see if you've posted!

No news from me - awaiting day 3 test results. Trying the clearblue fertility monitor as well but not holding out much hope on a natural miracle!

Chand x


----------



## Tommi

Becky    I'm still thinking positive for you!
Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Thinking of you!!!    
Mxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  BFN but I knew that  so my eggs is rubbish so I am gonna move on to DD now which I am looking forward to it  
Becky 7 xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Has anyone on here used vitality  herbs, cordyceps or reishi extract. And what was your experience and what did you think? Thanks x

Becky am so disappointed for you ((( ))) but so pleased you have a plan.

xxx


----------



## HMB

Fraggles yes they can help and a few of us have done them including Judtine and I. We did them with John Bowen via Penny at Serum. You need guidance on what and how much, depends on your case. His are best because from wild. There is aother guy in UK, forgot his name , check Agate's Erum guide or immunes thread.


----------



## Tommi

Becky, so sorry to see your news  
Wishing you loads of luck for the next steps   
Txx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky

You gave it your best shot it didn't work but you have plans!  

DD here you come!

And I'll probably be not far behind!!


----------



## HMB

Becky   really sorry hun. How very disappointing. Impressed how organized and ready you are for the next step: go get 'em!


----------



## Kuki2010

I am so very sorry darling Becky.. 
Great decision.. DD will be great.. 
Huge hugs on your way. Mxxx


----------



## neema

Becky - so sorry   

Fraggles - I recently ordered coryceps and vitality herbs via Justine's OH. PM her and she will give you the details.


----------



## justineb

Becky    so sorry hun.......... hope DD gives you lots of success     

Poppy- I bought some Apatmil pepti - he is better on it, but still pukes a bit, it def smells and tastes better than the nutramigan (but with 50% nutramigan 50% expressed breast milk he seems to be even better in terms of puking), we are going to GPs next Friday to review ranitidine dose and he will be weighed on weds this week.

Kuki - thanks a million for Enfamil  you are an angel to post it, will let you know how I get on.

Fraggles- I sent you a PM

Neema - OH will let you know when order arrives.

Chand - praying for a natural miracle for you my dear.......

Hello to all our bump ladies....Isobel (not long for you now my dear!), HMB and Tommi    hope you are all doing ok and taking care of your precious cargo.

Hellos to everyone else. This week I have had a cleaner/mother's help start   (six hours so far this week, so I finally have a cleanish cottage!). We went to the cranial osteopath to try to help re relux.....and the other twin is lying to one side making the side of his head flat, so I am worried about that as well as he's starting to get a square head. We have to go back weekly for a few weeks.............. anyway so far I have got the little one BF a bit more.....just a bit...so that's good.. Happy weekend ladies.

J xxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Thanks justine - don't post much but do read the thread everyday and keep up with everyone's journey. I could do with mothers help lol.

Still waiting for that elusive natural bfp and trying the cbfm. Just had a load of blood tests too so waiting for the results. Have been talking to becky7 about vitrified donor eggs which they do at reprofit. Anybody have any experience with them. You don't have to cycle with the donor as the eggs are frozen so cheaper and less time needed to go to the clinic for transfer.

Hello everyone else xxxxx


----------



## dillydolly

Chandlerino... I may well do the embryo donor thing if OE fails....it's a really good price.. So would be interested if many of us over 40's have done it!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi I know a few singles have done it and it worked for them. x


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies

I hope you all had a lovely weekend!

I have just spoken to the midwives at my local hospital and been told they are very behind processing referrals. I'm a bit concerned about screening and the 12 week scan as I'll be 10 weeks on Friday and I'm still at least 2 weeks away from being given a booking in appointment. So, they have now referred me for the screening and scan first, before the booking in appointment, but there is a two week wait for the results as they cannot process them in my local hospital by which time it will be too late to get a second opinion if I need to. So, what should I do? Give up on the NHS and arrange to have it done privately or just wait to see how things unfold at my local hospital?

Thanks for any advice you have! I get to halve the progesterone from this week and can halve the steroids from this Friday. I'll keep going with the clexane until 12 weeks (although my midriff is now purple!).

Txx

Update: I think I've talked myself out of having the NHS scan. I've looked at the Fetal Medicine Centre website and it makes sense to have it done there. I get the impression it will be more accurate and if I would go there for a second opinion I might as well go there for the first opinion!


----------



## alexine

Tommi the fetal medicine centre is brilliant. Worth every penny! 
xxA


----------



## HMB

Tommi, go for the private scan and assessment. Waiting 2 weeks for results that are important at our age is silly--must be a lot of women pregnant at the same time where you live! I would maybe keep the NHS one anyway, to have another opinion. I think the 12 week one is crucial for our group, so you want quality and efficiency!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Alexine and HMB! I will go to the FMC.
Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi, the Nhs gave me a high risk on both twins & wouldn't do bloods, fmc scan was much more thorough & they did bloods & gave me a low risk, was worth it, so do book in there, it will be money well spent xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey tommi  yes do go private as lie the ladies said it not worth taking the risk as you have come too fr for that rubbish NHS as this is your only chance to have the best eh.

My plan is wait for the result of my DP sperm re test check up on the 6th June and if he got sperm and it is good enough then we will do vitrified donor egg with my DP sperm but if there is no sperm then we will do DDFET , but I won't know till after 6th June. So in the mean time I am just try enjoying my life that had been stop for 5 year due to TX and being heathly but now I don't have to worry about that now as I will be using younger eggs.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Tommi,
I hope I don't offend people but NHS screening is not great. Please go for FMC.. 

Becky,
Just enjoy the time off from Tx.. The best chance lies wiht DD of course.. 
Hope to see you before the summer hols.. 

Love to you all. Kukixxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much ladies. I will definitely book in with FMC. They have a special offer on at the moment which includes additional "Harmony" screening but I will have to have an extra scan at 10 weeks if I take advantage of the offer. I'm a bit nervous about having all these scans. What do you think? Is one at 7 weeks, 10 weeks and 12 weeks a bit much?

HMC - apparently it is the cuts to maternity services in my local area that are causing the problems. I don't know for sure.... just what I've heard.

Becky - lots of luck for your next steps!

Txx


----------



## Chandlerino

I'm with Kuki Tommi bypass the NHS. In my experience most PTCs will only give reassurance scans when pressured. If you have the finances go privately as you are then in control of when you have them and how many. Have heard good things about the harmony test too.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Tommi, go private.  I was about 4 months pregnant when I fell through some loose floor boards. My local ante natatl department couldn't help and my Dr surgery were rubbish.  I ended up driving to the other side of Reading, where I was scanned that very same after noon.  I had to pay, but well worth it.  
Good luck


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi I went to the FMC too and they were great. So wise decision. Hope you are doing OK. xx


----------



## alexine

Becky I so admire your positive attitude and the way you move forward!
You will get your baby and how lucky that little person will be to have you as a mum.
Wishing you all the best with your next move!        
xxA


----------



## BECKY7

Awwww alexine  Thank you so much that is so sweet of you but knowing me I am not gonna give up my dream to get fat and the feel of being pregnant then to have a heathly baby in my arm . Even my DP said he would bring a baby from Africa who got no mum or dad who would needed us if I wanted him too as he work for Africa  so that is another option too.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Becky-You are right! All we want at the end of the day is a healthy baby and you and your DH will get yours! You are a strong woman.  
  
xxA


----------



## HMB

Becky, impressed with your plan, it's a sure thing   And maybe your DH will get to use his little guys. 

I have an appointment with doctor tomorrow.  I don't think she will scan me   but she can tell me the position of the baby etc.


----------



## poppy40

Tommi - some NHS hosps charge a similar amount for the nuchal compared to the FMC prices (mine did!) so def worth going to FMC for the additional screening. I had a lot of scans during my preg so I wouldn't worry too much about how many you're having - hope it all goes well  

Becky -   great you have a plan, you will definitely get there soon 

Justine - fab re the mother's help, I could do with one as well  Are you back in the cottage for a bit or staying at your Mums? Good luck with the drs - may be worth trying a thickener like carobel, you could always add a small amount to see if that would help with keeping the feeds down . May also be worth asking your GP about rotavirus vaccines for the boys, they are coming in later this yr on NHS but your boys may miss out on them. I was ill in Greece with another bout of it (worse second time around for me) so ended up being ill for 4 days out of our week. Suspect we passed it onto my Mum a few weeks ago and she was really ill with it and we've had it going around for over a month here so may even be worth getting it done privately as it would be a complete nightmare for younger babies.

xx


----------



## HMB

Nothing unusual to report. Cervix still closed, baby's head is down, growing well, good hb etc. I pass the critical 34 week hurtle on Saturday  . 

Justine-- about stretch marks. Having the twins early saved you from this threat  . Saw a friend yesterday who is at 39 weeks and she suddenly got tons of stretch marks this week. Another friend of hers who had a baby last month has really bad ones, and 'rhinoceros' skin --her stretch marks appeared around term as well   . So even if it seems fine for me at the moment, that could change overnight in a few weeks!  

Poppy! that is awful that you were sick on your holiday! Did you go swimming at all?


----------



## Fraggles

HMB I never got any stretch marks so you may find yourself stretch mark free too. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I used vaseline every nite on my tummy. And none stretch marks in here.. Please please use vaseline.. Very rich unfortunately it buggers the night dresses u use. but who cares. I chuck them out anyway...

Poppy,
Poor you.. I can not imagine feeling that ill on hols..     How is H feeling these days? Any better?

I am strugeling with Sasha's sleeps.. Booked an appointment on wed with my GP to see what we can do to help.. She has to eat and drink other things so she gets full so we have some sleep at night. unfortunately every 40mins wakes up in last 3 months getting to me.. I can not cope anymore.. 

Still so blessed and happy but sooooo tired.. 

Love to you all...

Mxxx


----------



## Tommi

Kuki   I hope your GP has some useful suggestions. Everything changes with good sleep!

HMB - I got some stretch marks when I was about 15 and my hips decided to style themselves on women in the 1950s! It's the price I've paid for a small waist and big hips! Positive side of that is that I really don't care what happens in pregnancy. They fade to nothing very quickly. I plan to use coconut oil once I have a bump. 

I have scans booked at FMC next Tuesday and then two weeks later (10w4d and 12w4d). Feel much happier now I've made the decision. Thanks for your advice, all! 

Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi, goodluck for your scan, fingers x

Kuki    it's amazing you have come this far with Sasha feeding every hour, not sure I would have made the distance like you. Hope gp is supportive

HMB, Wow.............34 weeks today   hope the stretch marks stay away! I didn't get any, but I got lots of very small say 2mm little red spots over my belly, they look a bit like little moles but are red, they haven't gone yet either! You don't notice them too much, unless you look close up.

Poppy, really sorry you were sick on holiday............ that's not fair!!  Thanks for the tip re the vaccine, it says they are doing babies under 4 months from September, I will ask and try the premature card and see what they say. Managed to get the Aptimel pepti and nutramigen on  prescription, the nutramigen and apitmel pepti both make a big difference (no nasal congestion, he can poo for regularly and it's normal colour and he isn't doing the really smelly wind he was doing). Reflux is about 60% better and some nights I don't  even need to change his clothes or sheets - i used to have to change him and the bed about 3 times as he would sick on everything and it would all be wet!. Less screaming too, GP put ranitidine dose up to 3mg 3 x day too so hopefully if we continue we will see further improvement.  I think the nutramigen makes most difference, but he doesn't take it well as it tastes/smells a bit yukky, so I mix 50% nutramigen and either 50% aptimel pepti or expressed breast milk.

My other bit of news is that he is BF better since we went to cranial osteopath, so that's good too. They said there was something out of alignment that affected the sucking reflex. The other twin is making the side of his head flat by always lying on one side so we are working on that too......

Also I thought you may like to know that Isobel67 is booked in for a section on Tues 21st May - she has got to @ 36 weeks with her twinnies. 

Goodluck Isobel     

Big hellos to you all. Have great weekends everyone.

J xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Justine! Great to hear that things are improving. Cranial osteopathy is fabulous isn't it? I've heard of so many babies getting relief for various issues after treatment. 

Good luck Isobel!      

Poppy - I hope you are feeling better. So unfair to be ill on holiday!

Have a good day everyone. Hopefully the sun will shine at some point  

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

With regard to vaccines a really good book to read is the truth about vaccines by richard halvorsen. It changed the immunisation schedule for my DS.

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Justine so pleased to hear things are getting better. x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks for that Fraggles, I'll order it. Was talking to a GP who is very concerned about current vaccination schedule and he urged mums to look at all the research for themselves. It's a daunting task!
Txx


----------



## neema

Tommi - Glad that all is going well.

HMB - Not long to go now, 34 weeks  

Poppy - Sorry you were ill on holiday n hope that you are feeling much better now

Justine - Glad that the twinnies are doing much better and thank you for your help in getting the JB herbs.

AFM - Sorry I've been MIA, we had a death in the family, the funeral was yesterday and i couldn't attend it as it was abroad . My friends' 20 month daughter died last week in oxford. I am so upset about it, can't stop crying. I can't say any more about it as it the death is being treated as suspicious n is currently under investigation .
I am off to Athens in 5 days.Hope I get a few eggies, my AFC was only 5.
Hi to everybody else.x


----------



## HMB

Neema!!! Crossing everything for your tx in Athens     . Try to relax while you are there. When you have a break, go sightseeing or to an island (you can do a day trip). Enjoy yummy Greek food! Oh, try and get some Greek sandals   5 on AFC is still worth a try hun. I def agree that you should throw everything at it this time. If it doesn't work for some reason, you can alter the plan......Really sorry about the funeral, that is a tragic story


----------



## justineb

neema    goodluck for your trip, enjoy yourselves too! we went to agistri - it was lovely there

hmb- hope u feel better & scan goes ok this week

i had bad night, liitle one with reflux didnt settle til 8am when i gave him calpol

btw isobels babies arrived safely and were really good weights

sorry about no caps or punctuation am typing one handed while bf

happy bank holiday


----------



## neema

Thanks HMB and Justine. We will definitely do the day trip to agistri, enjoy the good food and buy some greek sandals (i love sandals).

HMB - Hope the scan goes well and the baby holds on for a few more weeks before she arrives  

Justine - Happy Birthday and wish you many happy returns.x

Isobel - Congratulations on the birth of you twinnies


----------



## HMB

Neema how is the tx going in Serum? How's the trip in general? Looks like the weather there is wonderful


----------



## neema

HMB - Thanks for asking. All is well and the weather is lovely,EC is this morning. Tried to PM you but your inbox is full!!.


----------



## Tommi

Good luck for EC, Neema! Thinking of you!      
Txx


----------



## HMB

Sorry, Neema. I deleted some messages now   . Glad all going well. And crossing everything for EC today!!!


----------



## justineb

Hmb, neema pm'd me too, will forward to you 

neema, thanks for the update, goodluck xxx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Justine!!! Sorry about my inbox


----------



## neema

Thanks ladies. All went well and the were actually 10 follies, which was a pleasant surprise. 
DH did his bit and it went well though he's a bit sore  . Will keep you posted, take care of yourselves and the lo's.
Tommi - Glad to see that all is going well  .
xx


----------



## Tommi

That's good to hear, Neema! Fingers crossed for the next stage!    

My nuchal scan was cancelled by the Fetal Medicine Centre as the bloods aren't back from USA. Trying not to worry! Have to wait until next Monday now.

Txx


----------



## HMB

Neema!!!!!!! hats off to your ovaries---woohoo  . 10 gives you quite a selection, you will get some good embryos.       

Tommi, that's always disappointing and difficult to deal with. Will they ring you with the results from USA in the mean time? They seem quite rigorous in any case.


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Neema, that's fantastic news! Hope you have one or two golden eggs there!

Tommi - hope you get the results soon, must be frustrating having to wait.

HMB - i bet you are counting down the weeks now.....


xx


----------



## HMB

Justine, yep   and in the midst of panic shopping. My mother is participating in this activity as well   . DH is starting to stress....

I have appointments with the doctor and anesthesiologist tomorrow. Going to try to be in the park inbetween as it's really nice out for the next few days! Probably will cloud over for the weekend tho


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Rest rest rest before your darling comes.
Thinking of you.
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## neema

Tommi - Thanks and I hope that you have sorted out a scan date now, all is well   

HMB - What an exciting time it must be for you DH and your mum. Enjoy the final bit of shopping you have to do for your lo. 

Justine - I asked about having another intralipid infusion but Penny reckons the one I had is enough for now, still pondering about acupunture. I feel totally chilled out after days on end of touring, reading and resting.....I'll see.

AFM - 9 out of  10 eggies fertilised though the 9th embie was dodgy. We have 8 embies today albeit with little fragmentation, they don't check the embies on day 4 so I will only find out how many make it to blastocysts on sat morning when I go for ET  

xx


----------



## justineb

Neema, great you feel chilled out   that's great news hopefully you get some goodies there for transfer, let us know      there are quite a few academic papers that show acc on transfer day helps implantation so I reckon for 50 euro it's worth it, can't remember if I paid 50 for each session before and after or 50 for both, but it wasn't that much in the overall IVF cost scheme of things. I'd push for more ILP too because of your history of chemicals as it won't do any harm, in my experience you have to push Penny a bit re immunes and remind her of your history with chemicals etc (as that could be immune related).

HMB - what Kuki said is right, rest and sleep as much as you can before she comes, enjoy your lie ins as it will be a while before you get one!

J xxx


----------



## neema

Justine -  Thanks and Penny wasn't keen on either as such but I will push her to have another ILP and the cost of acupu****ure is only 100€ but DH reckons it has a placebo effect, dunno what to do about it. Hope the boys are feeding better. Oh one more question. Do I stop taking the cordceps tomorrow then continue after ET?. xx

Becky and dillydolly - I have PM'ed you. x


----------



## Tommi

Neema - that's great news about your embies! I'm sending them all the positive vibes I can and have everything crossed for you for Saturday  

Re acupuncture - I'm a huge fan and would say definitely go for it! As Justine says there is evidence out there that it helps. I found it very relaxing. Personally, I don't see anything wrong with placebos if they make you feel better but in the case of acupuncture there really is evidence of efficacy.

Good luck!

Txx


----------



## justineb

Neema - the evidence on accu is real from proper studies - i looked them up and pulled papers, they are small scale studies but real none the less and pregnancy rates were higher in treated groups, i used to just book ilp with reception (bypassing Penny), I'd said to them I want ILP today/tomorrow on transfer can you arrange it for me please (usually I'd speak to Maria as her English is good). I took my cordyceps everyday, but obviously worked around EC having a day off re starving and when I didn't feel like eating - i took them for 30 days after transfer and with BFP too. That's what Bowen recommends - i think i sent you the fact sheet he sends out. 

Goodluck hun.....

I've not had a good day and night, very little sleep, both fractious and unsettled today...very pooped now

J xx


----------



## neema

Justine - I had acupunture and got a prescription to have intralipids if we are successful. Apparently 7-10 days before EC is the norm then one more after BFP and another one 4 weeks later. I got a hcg shot though after ET which is a first for me. Thanks for all your help from sourcing the herbs to your advice and encouragement despite having your hands full. I appreciate it. I hope the boys had a better day yesterday and you have had a bit of rest  . 

Tommi - Thanks for convincing me with Justine to have acupunture......there is nothing wrong with placebo effect as you said and I found it rather relaxing  

HMB - Hope you're holding up ok 

AFM - All 8 embies were still going today and 3 were blastocysts so Penny transfered the 3 blasts plus of the healthier looking ones from the other 5. Doubt if the other 4 will develop further, we've never had any that were good enough to freeze so no surprise there. I am now PUPO and travel back tomorrow.


----------



## HMB

Neema, I got a box of progesterone shots to take back in case my prog test was a bit low on OTD and I would need an immediate boost. So I definitely recommend you get a box from Serum before going home (prontogest or the other one), pretty cheap maybe about 5€. It can be a super pain trying to get it back in the UK and you would need it the same day. I ended up not needing it, but am glad I had it. Many ladies end up needing it. Really amazing news on your blasts! I was too chicken to take mine to blast although Thimious wanted to, I did 3 day transfer. Take good care hun crossing everything


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations Neema! I have everything crossed for you!    

HMB's idea about progesterone shots is really good. I didn't have any and needed them. It took four days for the NHS to release my results by which time I was desperate for progesterone and had a meltdown in Asda pleading with the pharmacist to give me some tablets with Penny's emailed prescription. I'd add to that, make sure you get the results for any progesterone tests that same day. Insist, cry, yell, scream, whatever it takes. Sometimes they just don't get how important these things are (and then tell us that miscarriage is common and it happens for no reason   ).

Good luck!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a good Sunday.

Txx


----------



## neema

Thanks ladies but I am already at the airport!!. Oh dear, I have lots of pessaries though......nevermind hopefully my gp will be kind enough to give me a private prescription. Penny didn't mentioned the shots . I haven't had tx since 2011 and back then I got them the same day at our local chemist.
HMB - I was so nervous yesterday am, I kept thinking of the worst case scenario.....no embies to transfer. I know that next, time as there maybe a next time I won't be that brave  . The team at serum were all concerned about the embies, Penny only told me that when she was doing the ET yikes!!!.
Tommi - Thanks I will do what ever it takes to get my progesterone results pronto....ofcourse that is subject to testing positive  

Ok just about to get onboard. Thanks for your invaluable support ladies. And sending        to everyone on this board.

Neema
xx


----------



## HMB

Neema, it is nerve-racking waiting to see if the embies turn out ok !   You had 3 transferred? That's good, increases your odds  . As for the prog shots, just look into it now. You can get a prescription from serum now and order them just in case. Because, if you have a problem, it's a nightmare as Tommy says. Very cool that you didn't have a problem in 2011...but....to be on the safe side. I asked for them at Serum, Penny didn't tell me to get them. She didn't advise against them either. For OTD, check now to see if the place you plan to go to gets the results for HcG and prog back same day--it really, really is not helpful to get them a few days later. Better to go somewhere else. So you have a couple projects during 2ww  , besides relaxing, eating tons of protein....


----------



## neema

HMB - Nervous-wreck I certainly was I, I cried during ET I got so emotional which was I guess tears of relief. I have made an appointment with my GP and i am very fortunate to have a lovely fertility doctor at East Surrey who personally makes sure I get the results the same day. He is a private doctor but runs his clinic from East Surrey. I can't recommend him enough!!.
Penny transfered the 3 blasts and the healthier looking from the not so good batch so 4 in total  
Glad to see that DD's bed is ready and your suitcase too...must be so exciting  
xxx


----------



## HMB

Fantastic, Neema   How is your DH handling the whole Serum/Greece experience?


----------



## justineb

Neema, it's fantastic you have 3 blasts on board and one other too      we all just want you to get your bfp, so we are willing you on and chipping on from the sidelines

HMB, i really hope you get rid of that cough and start to feel well before your little girl arrives, we need you ship shape

Tommi, just saw your post on BFP thread, great news your test is ok, but what a scare!

Kuki I hope Sasha is sleeping better and you are all feeling better and all your friends and family are ok in Turkey,it looks like the authorities have been heavy handed today.......

Hello to everyone else. My boys are 19 weeks old today. 11 weeks adjusted age, both are smiling and laughing now and yesterday Otto rolled over from his tummy onto his back. Such joy to see them develop like  this !  I was up 5 times last night (Otto who is normally very good wanted to be fed four times!!....Not sure what was going on..........Orin who is normally more unsettled slept through from 8.30pm til 2.30.............  some nights they go through from 9pm to 5ish (or one does), but the other may not. I've had just one night where they both slept to 7am. I have just bought and put up a black out blind, am hoping this will help the early morning waking.

xxx


----------



## HMB

Justine, I like the black-out blind   We have the French metal shutters outside the window which is almost a black out. Hope that works for baby! Cold is almost gone. What I have left is some weezing for lack of a better description and coughing. Sleeping better most nights, but last night it was not good! 

Kuki, I have also been meaning to write to you about events in Turkey on **. Really hope things get better now!

Neema, I second what Justine said, just really want to be get the BFP now!!!!!!   . Want this to be your baby! Sounds like you have a great number of embies on board to make this happen. xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
I am surviving.. Feeling better but soooo tired. Sasha has started to eat but tiny bits.. And just sweet things.. Last night was hrly wake up night again. The other 2 nights we did have 2hrls.. Today I am shattered and have no energy. But so busy.. I have to keep on going..
Tomorrow is my birthday and will be me and my girls. Tom will be out for a work dinner he can not get out of.. I really want to get some sleep tonight to have a better day..
What is happening in Istanbul. ver very sad and upsetting. We have well had a great democrasy before these religious monsters. I have lots of friends are hurt and a few in prison now.. very very upsetting. Problem is people are on the street are very sensiable and intelligent and educated people. It will never go into a violent protesting.. And unfortunately it is not gonna get anything.. As this people only understand from violence.. Totall animals.. 
Love to you all. Stay safe/healthy and very very lucky..
Mxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Justine, I have blackout liners, but Elijah will sleep without them when he's tired.  He was up from 12.30am to 3.30am this morning.  He wasn't crying, just restless and couldn't sleep.

Neema, congrats on being PUPO.  Have everything crossed for you

Kuki, it's so hard when people are fighting amongst their own.  Lets pray for a peaceful resolution in Instanbul.

Hi to everyone on this fab board.  I don't post much, as I think my journey is over, but I try to keep up on all your news.

Once again, I must thank you lovely ladies for your support, as if it wasn't for you lot I would not had the strength to carry on.  You are all fab and wonderful inspiration

x


----------



## dyellowcar

Congrats Neema on being PUPO. I got everything crossed for you!

HMB - hope you are coping ok with the final few weeks/ days. Not long now until you meet your LO.

Sorry I've been AWOL, been so busy and time just goes.

Thinking of you all ladies, I've got loads to read!

Love to all

Di xxxx


----------



## neema

HMB - I hope that you are feeling better. DH attitude about Greece hasn't changed (he still thinks that if people were more honest and paid their taxes, the country's financial situation wouldn't be as bad as it currently is). However was pleased with the TESA at serum as he wasn't as sore as he has been in past and he felt comfortable as we met mainly English patients there  

Tommi - Yay!!! for the good news about your scan, have a remaining very healthy pregnancy.

Isobel - Thanks I pm'ed you.

Justine - I hope the blacked out blinds are helping Otto and Orin sleep better  

Di and CD - Thanks for your support 

Kuki - Sorry to hear that you have been having a tough time lately and happy b/day.

We have guests coming to visit us 2moro for the weekend which is good as it will keep me occupied. 

Hi to all.
xx


----------



## neema

HMB - Hope that you are holding up ok. Less than 2 weeks to go now  

AFM - I started cramping two days ago and I thought AF was on the way...it was due 2 days ago. I have just taken a FRER and I have a faint positive. OTD is on the 20th. I am just wondering whether any of you lovely ladies tested before OTD and got it confirmed by a blood test 2 days later. DH and I are cautiously excited as it's too early to tell if it will stick. I have written to Penny as I am also not sure the last booster shot of 1,500iu that I had on the 12th is out of my system.

Please let me know.
xx


----------



## Tommi

Oh Neema, how exciting! I tested early on the Tuesday and got a faint positive followed by positive blood test and strongly positive HPT on the Friday. 
I hope Penny gets back to you with reassuring news. I am so excited for you!
Txx


----------



## neema

Thanks Tommi. That's reassuring to know. It is exciting and scary at the same time. Penny hasn't written yet...I am sure she is busy. I am also happy to see that all is well with your pregnancy. 
Many Thanks.
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Neema, when I was first PUPO, tested early was faint positive and then tested next day was negative and then tested on test date and dark positive line.  All I would say is try and relax (easier said than done).  Everything crossed for you.


----------



## HMB

Neema, sounds good . I waited til OTD to do bloods, more sure and easier to compare on the charts. So I would say wait, it's only 2 days...having said that do whAt you are comfortable with  . Whatever you side , get ready to do your happy dance this week! Can't wait to hear your results!! B


----------



## neema

Thanks CD. Wow....negative the next day then dark positive on test date.....and you now have gorgeous Elijah to show for it!!. Very encouraging, thanks for sharing.

HMB - That's what DH said. It's only 2 more days to go...will keep you posted, thx hun.

xx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Neema, been thinking about you, that sounds encouraging       , I'm not sure how long the hcg shot takes to pass out of system, let us know what Penny says. I tested on HPT on day 9 and got a BFP, I then did blood on OTD (day 12) & BFP was confirmed and hcg was 316.

HMB....saw on other thread that you are so very nearly there and hope they won't let you go to 41 weeks. Goodluck.......I hope she pops out nice and easy!

Tommi, how are you feeling now?

CD, good to hear from you.

Our boys are 20 weeks old today. Blinds are helping sleep wise, they wake a little later in the mornings, but Otto the bigger one has been very unsettled for a week day and night........he's now massive (over 14lbs) and I think he's  been getting hungry with milk not satisfying him...... I gave in today after he refused to nap all day long and gave him a few spoons of sloppy baby rice. After a few spoons he smiled and seemed to love it.  I didn't want to wean early but I just had to have him sleep. After a few spoons he fell asleep......

xx


----------



## HMB

Neema, forgot to say that I can't quite remember how many days it takes for boost shot to be out of system enough to not effect blood test, 5 days Best ask Penny. Hmmm maybe Agate knows.

Justine thanks  . Can't believe he's eating food already!!!  

Today was a big day at the hospital. Met with the head of maternity. My uric acid is up, which concerns kidney functions and can cause hypertension problems, so they will continue to monitor me. As far as birth plan, Doc and I had the same idea, so it wasn't much of a conversation, more like nodding and agreeing. I want to go for natural labor if possible with epidural. It must be during 39 week or at 40 week mark and not delayed to 41 weeks or more due to age risk factor. Hopefully baby will just come on her own in the next 2 weeks to avoid lots of intervention. If I don't have a medical reason for induction, they won't give me the mega version, the vaginal insert which is a more 'violent' induction. They could do the infusion method, not as strong meds I think. That's fine with me. Then if that doesn't work, they will do cs. I really hope we don't have to do that, but with the age thing I really can't fool around delaying things. I also did monitoring with the midwife for the second time. They put the devices on your belly like what they do when you are in labor and measure hb, contractions, movements etc. Baby moved and I had some small contractions and one that was a bit more important. I had lots over the weekend, but today's were pretty minor during the monitoring. Baby is still, cervix is closed, so less likely to happen today or next couple of days. Having said that, baby could drop and everything start happening super quick any time. I'm supposed to be seen twice a week now, but actually all the appointments seem to fall on the same day every week. There is something else, but can't think of it at the moment. Next week is a scan and then meeting with head of maternity again. We may be able to decide when to induce if i haven't had the baby, based on the scan results, i.e. amnionic fluid, size of baby, etc. Very hot day here. I can't tell you how wonderful it felt to get into the pool for prenatal swimming !


----------



## alexine

Neema       
HMB not long for you and your baby now!   
Hello Justine Tommi Kuki Dyellowcar CDiva     and everyone else.

Not in the best of places for me on the family front with my mum so laying low...cheering you all on from the sidelines...thrilled for all of you! 
I wish I was in a better place emotionally don't know what the right thing to do is about trying for number two. I think I may be depressed...I feel very low right now and feel like a rubbish mum becuase I'm so wiped....
xxA


----------



## Tommi

Just wanted to give you a bug hug Alexine    It's so tough dealing with wider family issues and trying to think about babies too. Is there a good counsellor near you who could help? It's hard to find a good one but they can be really great at helping us to see the wood for the trees      I really hope things get better for you very soon.

HMB - sounds like you have a plan! I am so excited for you!

Justine - I love hearing about your boys! And baby food already?! Sounds like that's just what he wanted!

Neema - I've still got everything crossed!

I finally got the result of the Harmony blood test and it was negative so my risk for Down, Edwards and Patau Syndromes has gone from 1:767 to less than 1:10,000! Just need to sort out the insomnia now!

Txx


----------



## alexine

Tommi that's so fantastic re your results....enjoy enjoy!   

I am booked in to see a counselor in a couple weeks....so hopefully that will help to get some perspective.
I know if I was firing with all cylinders I would be going back for my frosties by right now I am in no position to.  I really need a clear head.....    

Anyway thanks....I love this thread.

Keep well everyone.
xxA


----------



## HMB

Alexine, sorry things have been tough. Def talk to someone, keeping it all in just makes it worse   . You are a GOOD Mom.

Tommi    Victory!

Hi Kuki, Dyellowcar, Carnivaldiva, Neema


----------



## neema

Justine - Glad that the boys are sleeping better. Wow!!. Orin's a big boy 14lbs already hopefully the solids him will fill him up and keep him happy  

Tommi - That's wonderful news. No need to stress about anything now. Is the insomnia being brought on by prednisolone?.  

HMB - They sound quite thorough there and I am sure they will make the right choice that's is best for you and baby  

Alexine - Thanks and so sorry to hear that you have been going through a hard time lately and I hope that your mum feels better soon. Take some time to feel better before embarking on tx again. You are blessed to have some frosties too.....fx that FET will work for you. All will be well    

AFM - Penny wrote and said that the 1,500iu booster shot lasts 2 days and perhaps you can get a trace of it on the 3rd day but not after that so she reckons it is o.k and I will wait to have a blood test tomorrow as that's when OTD is     and fx that it is good news.
xx


----------



## justineb

Neema goodluck, have everything crossed for you 

Alexine, sending you BIG BIG hugs

x


----------



## HMB

Got my bloods back. Uric acid went up again, now83 mg or 494 umol. Will see what Doc says on Tuesday. Also had contractions at night that woke me up twice. Can't say they are labor contractions, but there was pain involved. Hoping this is a sign that baby and uterus are practicing for the show to come soon!


----------



## neema

HMB - That's fantastic news. Fx makes her appearance soon. 

Justine - Thanks for checking on me and Penny said to take 40mg.

AFM - I went for the blood test this morning at East surrey but I can't get the results until tomorrow morning because my GP was not in today so she couldn't ring and get the results and the fertility doctor I see at the hospital was also not in today, he would have called pathology for the results for me if he was....arrgggh!!. I couldn't go to London or Guildford to have them done privately as DH arranged a meeting today (obviously not knowing it was OTD when he did). I emailed Penny and told her I have a really bad sore throat and she said it could be immune issues and she has asked me to up my prednisolone to 40mg and I will have a LIP tomorrow, subject to the results.
I have done the second FRER test and the line looks fainter than the first test, should it not be getting darker?. Tonight will be a very long night..sigh!!.
xx


----------



## HMB

Omg, Neema, I hope you get the results in the morning! Low immunes and getting sick is part of pregnancy, crossing everything !!!!


----------



## alexine

Neema hang in there! Sending you and your embie lots of      
xxA


----------



## justineb

Neema     , I think it could be high immune activity (an immune flare type thing, as not everyone gets low immunes in pregnancy, especially with your history of chemicals....I have high immune activity and needed a lot of immune suppression  to get and stay pregnant as my immune system doesn't down regulate as it should, with the twinnies I had immune flair with pains in joints 2 days after embryo transfer and Penny put my steroid dose up to 32mg a day and I stayed on this a while). Just do what Penny says and keep strong, let us know how it's looking tomorrow    xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Neema,
Defo immune issues.. Yes up the pred.. And keep PMA up and up...    

Alexine,
Huge hugs my lovely.. Huge hugsss   

Ladies,
I am off to TR on sunday for 2 weeks. Mum has op in next week. Probably won't be able to check the site...

Stay safe and healthy..

HMB,
Good luck.. Soooo exciting..

Love to you all. Kukixxx


----------



## HMB

Bon voyage, Kuki  . Thanks. Yes, I expect to pop next week!!!!  

Neema, already naturally immunes go down in pregnancy. With the special tx you are getting via Penny, they are surely suppressed. I actually caught a cold in Rhodes before doing EC   and the weather was summer weather. I was on pred etc albeit not as high a dose as Justine. Penny let me take cold meds for 2 days so I could breath during EC  , then I stopped. At the point where you are now, cold meds are already a no-no! Ask the pharmacy for an antiseptic spray that you can spray on your throat. That can help eliminate the germs and pain. Head of maternity said it was fine to use. I had cold/coughs/sore throats 4 times during this pregnancy.....


----------



## neema

Kuki - Have a good trip and I hope your mum's op goes swimmingly.

HMB - Yay!!! For finding out your baby girl will arrive next week  

Justine et al - You are all right Penny thinks it's immunes issues 

AFM - I'm afraid it's bad news. I was told the Beta hcg is inconclusive very low at 5.9 and Progesterone 67.9 and I took another home pregnancy and it's stark white and not even a faint line this morning ....so I guess it's another chemical pregnancy :-(. Penny said I wean off the prednisolone from today. My throat hurts and my ears keep popping even after taking 40mg yesterday. I think perhaps I have had a high immune flare plus the embryo quality is not great at my age too!!. I took a nap when I found out...I  felt totally deflated, had a really bad headache and I didn't sleep well...now I have to catch up with work so I have to be brief.
HMB unfortunately no happy dance for me this time :-(. I am down but not out and we will cycle again in end of Sept/October as we paid for the two cycles and hopefully next time have neupogen added to my protocol. Thanks for everyone's support, you've all been so kind and helpful.

Have a lovely weekend and      to all you lovely ladies on this board.
xx


----------



## Tommi

Oh Neema     
Such a disappointment but it is great that you have a plan and that Penny will be tweaking your treatment for next time. I have everything crossed that next time it will work for you!     
Take good care - have lots of treats. 
Lots of love to you.
Txx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Neema       .  So sorry.  Take care and September is just around the corner.

Alexane, I had counselling before my last tx.  I wasn't in a good head space and I really needed to talk and cry on someones shoulder.  I  think it helped - well it gave me my lovely Elijah.


----------



## HMB

Sorry Neema    . Give Penny a few days/week and she will have plans to suggest to you. Then you have the summer to think about which plan to give with. Of course, Eating healthy, exercise, supplements and whatever meds you need to take may be part of the summer program. Tandem is also an option you can add on.


----------



## alexine

Neema I'm so sorry to hear your news.    
Hang in there!   Like Tommi says I'm sure Penny will tweak your drugs for your next go in Sept.
It's so hard. I hope you have a chance to take it easy for a bit.
xxA


----------



## justineb

Neema, really sorry to see your post, it's not fair. I hope neupogen does the trick next time   

Kuki, hope all is ok with your mum & it's ok being in Turkey

Hope you are all having good weekends, i'm off to visit my parents for a bit of a break   

J xx


----------



## neema

Thanks ladies. I am still down with the sore throat which has developed to a full blown cold....my immune system must have been surely suppressed as I haven't been this ill for a long long time.

HMB - I can't wait to hear the good news soon!!.

Justine - Have a lovely time with your parents and hopefully get a bit of rest  

xx


----------



## HMB

Oh Neema! Take Actifed and dry out your head so you can sleep


----------



## HMB

Kept forgetting to post this before Kuki left. Now thinking about all our funny conversations about what to bring to the hospital as in beauty products for px after baby born  . I think I am def going with undereye concealer! If I can add tinted sun protector-moisturizer, even better. Blush, eyeliner and mascara is pushing it, haha. We'll see. Maybe for the "exit" photo. 

Also am slow on updating you. Sunday I had show/mucus plug come out. Was having some contractions before that. We were really excited before I went to today's scan and cons. Cervix is soft but still closed!!! Grr. And no sign of any amniotic fluid coming out. The sac has plenty in it based on scan. Baby is 3 kg/6.6 lbs!! So big, and needs to come out. She's still in good position with her head down and back against my tummy. None of tst results are showing any change dramatic enough to be a problem. So I have to wait....Going to have to do shopping with stairs tomorrow, try to dance   and then we are going out to dinner.


----------



## neema

HMB - You glamour puss....go gal, you will look great for DD's arrival  . Wow, I thought once the mucous plug comes out the water breaks?. You are still so active...I salute you  

AFM - I've been in bed all day, I have had early miscarriages before (from higher beta numbers and further along) but this one is sooooooo bl**dy painful. I passed huge liver like clots yesterday which I guess is just the lining and the pain has not subsided since then...I even wrote to Penny to ask her if it's because I had a hysteroscopy in April she said it's normal....it doesn't feel normal to me :-(

Hi to everyone else.
xx


----------



## dillydolly

Neema
Maybe go to the out of hours or a&e if you don't think it's right
Hope things improve!


----------



## HMB

Ah Neema. I don't like that you are in pain. That can all be lining or blood tainted mucus. Are you taking anything for the pain? 

I had a drama day at the hospital. Tired now. To be clear, the drama was me, not anything medical. I think it's getting to me. I started crying during the monitoring. Meanwhile, there is progress. Cervix shortened and is a tiny bit open. Having contractions, but not close enough together. So maybe baby this weekend? Seems every 2 days, something happens. Don't think my water broke. My mother told me that her water broke in her bed, wrecking the mattress, she went to the hospital for ABs and then went into labor the next day. How very cut and dry   . If not too tired later, will do some stairs.


----------



## yaya

Hey HMB  . Sounds like things are progressing very nicely. Keep bouncing on the ball! Look forward to reading the news of your new arrival very soon.


----------



## neema

Dillydolly - I almost got DH to take me to A&E but took stronger painkillers as Penny adviced and a had a hot water bottle on my tummy....still do and that eased the pain a bit.

HMB - Yay!!!. Baby's arrival is imminent...  you are allowed to get emotional, it's been a long journey!!. I will be looking out for your updates and best of luck with the delivery x


----------



## dyellowcar

HMB - Best wishes and loads of love for you imminent arrival! You must be so excited, it's such an emotional ride, no wonder you were tearful. Hope all goes well and will be thinking of you. I'll look out for your news.

Neema - pleased your so positive and upbeat. I had massive clots and heavy AF after my last BFN. I think it's the extra progesterone? I also had several months of irregular AF after Hysto, so it was difficult to plan for TX. Hope things are easing now for you. 

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sunshine and keeping well.

AFM - we're looking to move within the next 4 weeks. It is exciting but I have had to put TTC on the back burner for the time being. Its good in one way that we are going with DE and have the time, without constantly fretting about my age and how many eggs might be left. 

Love to all

Di x


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Just to let you know I had a text from HMB today, her labour inducing activities worked and her little one is here safely, I am sure she will post all the details soon.

Di, great to hear from you.

Neema, hope you feel better

xx


----------



## Tommi

Fabulous news about HMB! 
Congratulations! Can't wait to hear more!
Txx


----------



## neema

Di - Thanks and it could well be the extra progeterone as my levels were quite high. One has to keep positive hun or else I would just wallow in self-pity  . Good luck with the house move and I hope your next tx brings you a bfp.

HMB - Congratulations  on the arrival of your precious    she is finally here. Hope mama and baby are doing great. Best wishes to you both and DH and enjoy every minute of being mummy.

Tommi - Glad all is going well, hopefully you are now enjoying the pregnancy...time will fly by.

Justine - Hope you had a lovely time at your parents and the boys are doing well. I'm feeling much better thanks, just come back from seeing my GP for a follow up (she is lovely) and she has given me a  form to have a full blood count so that we can see what my white blood cells count is. Hope you are enjoying the sunshine.x

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## HMB

Writen this 2 Times and it didnt post  
So going to do short one now

Thanks Justine! Been slow for 2 days

Our beautiful daughter was born at 4:26 sunday June 30.
By cesarian after overly intense contractions


----------



## Tommi

Lovely to hear from you HMB and huge congratulations! I hope you and baby are doing well.
This is such great news!   
Txx


----------



## alexine

Big congrats to you HMB! You did it lady...so pleased for you!       
Take good care after the C section...I had one too...overall not bad but really tender for a week.
    
xxA


----------



## BECKY7

Hey HMB  huge huge congrations  oh how lovely to hear everything going well and rest and finally your life is complete eh congrats again.

Hey ladies  hope you all are well  I am trying not to go on this too much as it getting on my partner nerves hee hee  as he said we not having TX at the mo so what it there to learn mmmm lol. Will be thinking of you all and I will be back soon.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter HMB xxxxx

Becky7, have been wondering where you have been.fancy going AWOL!  Chand xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey chand  No where really apart from few party to attend with lot of alcohol that I have miss out lol so in the meantime we doing natural not that I told him as didn't want to put pressure on him lol so I am in my 2 week lol but I know it hadn't work as not surprising that he hadnt got any lol but we still waiting for the result hopefully next week.  How are you and what ur plan xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats on the birth of your precious girl HMB  xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

HMB, congrats on the birth of your beautiful girl.  Hope you, baby and DH all doing well.  Just take it easy  xxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

Still trying naturally Bex although losing the will to carry on after NHS consultant said I am too old and fat to get pregnant. Was over it until I received a letter in the post of Friday from him to my GP! Anyway carrying on, 3rd cycle with cbfm so we will see. Have frozen sperm at reprofit until October but might do DE either there or serum.

Thought you would have results by now but I guess not if through NHS. Hope they find some this time x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darling Friends,
I am back. Mum is doing well. So glad to be back to my home and darling Lara.

Becky,
Come and see us now and than.. We miss you.

HMB,
Your miracle is just gorgeous.. Enjoy every minute of it.

Sending you all lots of love and luck.. 

Will do a proper catch up when I have more time..

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

(Feeding baby using iPhone sorry!)
Thank you so much ladies  your support helped me get here!

Just curious, are there things that can be done to get cervix to open faster? A friend was saying so on phone, then we got interrupted.

Kuki glad your mom is better, hope you had a nice time at home. Bf is going well for me and baby


----------



## justineb

Hmb, welcome to the feeding zone!  Great to hear from u!

Kuki, welcome home Hun. 

I'm now lying in bed with the boys. A lovely start to the day. we r enjoying the weather & getting out more (have started a post natal pilates class where i take babies. Hoping to  get my belly back! I enjoy it. The bigger twin has been wanting to feed 2hourly for last 3 weeks so am a bit pooped... Have him on some food too. Im beginning to wonder if hes teething As hes dribbling a lot. Little one is still happy with milk.... Reflux seems better controlled @ mo 

Love to u all xx


----------



## neema

HMB - Glad to hear that BF is going well. I am sure she is a gorgeous lil girl  

Kuki - Glad that your mum is doing well

Justine - Pilates sounds lovely, i'm happy to hear that you are out and about with the boys the weather must help alot!.

Hi to all.
xx


----------



## justineb

Neema, hey how are you doing? Feeling better now?  

xx


----------



## Little B

HMB - that is great news! Congratulations! How bad was the C section? Are you feeling okay?


and Neema, hope you are feeling a little better. It is so hard. 


Bee


----------



## justineb

Hey Bee, how are you doing? How's your brother?     xx


----------



## HMB

Little b thanks much!! How are you? In the end it was c section. Will write what happenedwhenposting from computer. 

How is it going Neema? 

Justine, going 5-6 hours between feeds at night so getting there! 

Baby weighed 3.3kg monday. Birth weight was 2.8. So on thé move but wont be 4.5 for another fewweeks


----------



## neema

Little B - I am fine thanks, it's not easy is it hun?. Atleast it is nice and warm and I am enjoying the sunshine, hope all's well with you.

Justine - Thanks for the pics Orin and Otto are so big now and gorgeous!!.

HMB- I am fine hun, I don't come on here often I will PM you my email address, I'd still love to be up to date on how you and your DD are doing. She was tiny, given that Prince George was 3.8 kg when he was born. I really can't believe how Kate had a big baby yet she had a nice tidy little bump  . Glad that you and DD are doing well and growing bigger everyday.

This board has gone all quiet   hi to everyone who is lurking.
xx


----------



## Little B

Justine, thanks so much for asking, my brother is dealing with mixed news - his horrific chemo is shrinking his tumor a bit, but the tumor is placed in such a way that if they don't shrink it off of the artery, they can't do surgery and it all becomes a race against time that unfortunately, statistically, he will lose.

so there's your bummer for today.

The (hopefully) good news is that I have just returned from my third trip to Czech, and I am PUPO. I have been told I can test on the 11th of August, but fat chance I'll wait that long. Feeling hopeful. Maybe some of Kate's baby dust will transfer as I watched soooo much coverage of the hospital stake-out (nothing else on, in English). Baby George waving to the crowd (ish) was adorable, William seems like a sweetheart and thank the heavens Kate still had a pronounced baby bump. If she had come out in skinny jeans I'd have killed myself.


Bee


----------



## Tommi

Good morning ladies!

Little B - so sorry to hear about the traumas your brother is still going through. That's such a tough thing, and so hard for the rest of you to cope with. I hope that he is one to beat the odds.    

Congratulations on being PUPO! I have everything crossed for you. I watched a lot of the baby coverage too. I'm no royalist but I thought they did really well to actually talk to the media with their little bundle. It was really touching - or is that the hormones speaking?! 

Lovely to see your little ones Justine! They are adorable!

Hi Neema - good to hear from you! Hope all's well.

Kuki - how are you? How's your mum? All well I hope.

I hope everyone else is doing OK and enjoying the summer!

I'm feeling baby move more and more. I was treated to a 5am gymnastics display - that was nice! No hard kicks yet but with the amount of activity going on I suspect it won't be long!

Txx


----------



## neema

Little B - Sorry to hear what your brother is going through and congratulations on being PUPO, fx crossed for you      

Tommi - All is well thanks. Glad to hear that your progressing well, it must be a lovely and reassuring feeling to feel the baby move  
xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hey guys, bit behind with all of your progress, hope you are all doing well whatever your stage in the journey    

Mollie is thriving - such a clever pretty girl who never stops talking nor being inquisitive, such a little character, a complete joy and worth everything I went thru a million times over  

Here is a new pic - she will be 2 and a half on aug 19th - time is going by so fast!  But loving every minute of being a Mummy, so glad I persevered xxxxxx good luck everyone xxxxxxx       

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/********/Profile%20Pictures/531795_10151809246578665_94859671_n.jpg

/links


----------



## Tommi

Such a beautiful picture Kizzy! Mollie is adorable!

I hope you're all OK today. I had my 20 week scan yesterday and baby is fine. Larger than average, despite me having just a tiny bump! And I'm having a boy! All is well so far. I just need to relax into it now.

Have a good day, all.

Txx


----------



## HMB

Tommy that is fantastic!! A boy


----------



## HMB

Kizzy great px !!!! So cute


----------



## Tommi

Thanks HMB! I'm delighted. I have named him already  

Txx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks ladies    she is my wee star, Tommi that's fab news - I couldn't wait to find out the baby's sex!


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Kizzy - great to hear from you, she's adorable!

Tommi - lovely news from you too.... hopefully you can relax away now that scan is out of the way

My boys were six months on Monday........and are not so little anymore.............they were weighed today,  one is 15lb 5oz (nearly 7 kilos) the other is 13lb 7oz  just above 6.3 kilos, they are eating food now (one is more into it than the other) but it's such fun seeing how the develop and grow and I am loving introducing new tastes to them and seeing reactions (mostly smiles!) - they are teething too

we are going on holiday to Scotland tomorrow.....so am in a bit of a panic re packing and whether they will sleep in a travel cot, fingers x

J xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
M is just gorgeous!!!!

Girls,
Lovely to hear all is doing well.


Thinking of you all.

We are on hols.. and interent is not that great out of here.. So trying to log in now and than to see how you all doing..

Love to you all. Kukixxx


----------



## blonde_one

hiya, wondered if I could ask here, someone we know is after info for doing OE IVF but is 48 - is there any chance at all?  Is Penny the best person to speak to ?

Many thanks in advance
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Blondone,
I am sure there is but you need lots and lots of money to have at least natural IVF.. And lots of times of going through heart broken but if she wants gene relation only way.....
Mxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi Blonde

At 48 with or ivf, chances are very slim. Like Kuki says a lot of heartache.  

X


----------



## Little B

mark me down as a BFN. Three attempts this year and not a damn thing to show.


----------



## Chandlerino

Little B  

Have you thought of having a hysteroscopy via serum in Athens? That's my next step after 3 failed ivfs in 12 months. It seems to be the key for ladies with failed cycles. Take time to figure out your next steps xxxx


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear that LittleB  
As Chandlerino says, a hysteroscopy at Serum may be worth it. I really believe that the antibiotics and then hysteroscopy helped me to prepare for my FET. I consider it money well spent. I wish I had known about Serum when I started out on this journey!

Blonde_One - a friend of mine insists that her 51 year old friend had own-egg IVF and was successful. I'm not so sure. I think it's highly likely to be donor egg at that age. My understanding is that beyond a certain point in your 40s, if the objective is to have a baby, then it makes sense to use donor eggs. 

Hi to everyone else!

Txx


----------



## Little B

am thinking the same thing about a hysteroscopy. I was told in Zlin that I have fibroids, but they are on the outside and they felt it would not affect my chances.

Serum is very much in my thoughts right now, but there is no, none, nada, zero money left.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Little B, so sorry to hear your news.
Treatment too blooming expensive and stressful.  Hoping you find the resources to go again.  xxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

I'm with you little b - would go to serum tomorrow but we don't have the finances and dh won't ask his parents so in limbo  

I've had a consult by phone with Penny and she advised hysto and OE. Feel very sad that I can't pursue more treatment.


----------



## HMB

I'm really sorry, Little b   . It's so frustrating and unfair. The financing is stressful...We are staring at a loan to pay off for ours that will take some time....


----------



## carnivaldiva

It's scary when I add up how much I've invested in treatment.  If I had to do it again, I wouldn't waste my money on uk clinics!!

X


----------



## Tommi

Carnivaldiva - I feel exactly the same about UK clinics. I could have saved around £4k by not going to my first clinic at all plus about £7k by consulting Penny sooner rather than later. My plan of campaign with the magic of hindsight would have been hidden C test first, then a Greek hysteroscopy, then treatment at a decent clinic. I believe my little wriggler is only here growing because of the combined protocols I used under the watchful eye of my GP. And what I could do with that money now that I'm decorating and generally planning for my little boy! I do feel that word needs to get out there somehow...  
Txx


----------



## justineb

LittleB, really sorry to see your post, it's just not fair.

I feel exactly the same as Tommi, that the Greek hysterocopy and hidden C treatment was the thing that made the difference to me. We spent loads before finding Penny including forking out for a private lap and dye as NHS wouldn't oblige and then ARGC immune tx, plus IVIG treatment when I was pg in 2011 and then a ARGC cycle (which was sooooo expensive) and I am like HMB still paying off what we spent on treatment, our savings all spent as well, but I have to say it was worth it even if we now have to have empty savings and creative with finances. The biggest waste of money for us was the private cycles before ARGC at BCRM as the NHS protocols had so little chance of working for us, at least at ARGC I did get pg even if it didn't work out that time.

hope you are all doing ok. We are in Skye with my family, the weather is fantastic big blue skies and we have taken the boys on their first hike to the fairy pools.
J xx


----------



## HMB

Yes it was def worth it  
I am about to add more to the loan for part of our wedding. Next year we will be able to pay off a decent amount of it though --yeah!

Hope u r ok Tommi, I posted on other thread but didn't do it right or something so it didn't show. Ahhh

Justine, have a blast!

I got a blocked duct on left breast yesterday . It went away after extra pumping and then BF thankfully.but now I have a smaller one on the right!!


----------



## Chandlerino

Little B - the only suggestion I have on the finance front is to set up a fundraising page on pinktimeline. After much soul searching (and I mean a lot of soul searching) and feeling slightly uncomfortable about it I posted one two days ago. You do have to be quite tough as a lot of friends deleted my initial message without even reading it which hurt quite a bit. I only sent it to close friends and family.

Anyway mine is here if you want to see what it's like. People can donate anonymously if they want or leave you a message. Cutting and pasting into your browser seems to work better.

http://www.pinktimeline.com/project|fc339b95ec23c4ce9840a53de3c4d54f

Chand xx

/links


----------



## stelpo

Hi guys, haven't posted in a long time but been reading  Thought I would update you, last week I got a bfp on our second ICSI after losing our angel at 21 weeks in Jan, can't quite believe that we've managed to pull it off again, but I'm soooo stressed about losing this one too. Made the mistake of googling m/c rates after ivf at 43 and have scared myself witless as its about 50%  

No idea what to think as I realise that we've been incredibly lucky to get a bfp at all!

Hope you're all good 

S x


----------



## Tommi

Stelpo - so good to see your news! Congratulations! What an emotional year you are having. I can only imagine how awful it must have been to experience what you have experienced. I have been anxious with this pregnancy too but a doctor told me never to look at stats! What matters is the health of the baby you are carrying, not comparisons with others (which is what stats encourage us to do). Your baby doesn't know the stats! One day at a time. Incredibly hard, but it really is the only way.
Thinking of you!    
Txx


----------



## justineb

Stelpo, congratulations. It much be such a worry I'm so sorry for your loss, just heart breaking. I had a losses at 16 weeks, 8 weeks and a chemical and I was so anxious all the way through my pregnancy this time, I had heavy bleeding upto 17 weeks which made it a nightmare in terms of anxiety. It much be much worse for you having got to 21 weeks........ I also had PPROM with the twins (just one sac), first leaks at 23+6 then all fluid gone @ 30 weeks, babies were viable though and i held on to 32+1. Sending you big hugs...........Did they work out why you had PPROM, was it your cervix or infection? My understanding is that you should be managed by a consultant and they should have a plan in place for you if pregnant after PPROM. I think my PPROM was from my bleeding, as i had a haematoma and a lot of PPROM ladies have had this too. There's a ******** support group for PPROM that  I am on, and it has really useful info, i think there's also one for pregancy after PPROM. PM me if you want the details.  x


----------



## HMB

Stelpo, hope all is still going well     

I got a scan of my uterus this week. When my GYn showed it to her coleagues, she was concerned I might have uterine prolapse      and is sending me to a specialist on Wed. this all came about becasue I have had continued discharge which is not entirely abnormal 7 weeks after the birth but also could tell my cervix was very low in my vaginal, making sex VERY uncomfortable  . I so hope I don't have a prolapse!! I need to know if the uterus/cervix are going back in place on their own or if will need surgery as NO WAY am living with it like that! Also, I THINK a serious prolapse means no more pregnancies...Even though I probably wouldn't have another baby, I was still leaving the door open.....


----------



## justineb

HMB    hope you get it all sorted out and that wedding plans are all in place.....

How are you all? Gone very quiet here.....

The boys are doing great, eating 3 meals a day now (porridge, veg/fruit purees and a few jars), they are much more mobile (rolling, grabbing, shuffling backwards) and there's lots of laughing and gurgling and they are getting more into toys.  Nights are still difficult for me...four or five get ups would be a typical night for me, a bad one may be eight or more and a really good one two or three, they have only both slept through 3 times......

Does anyone know when AF comes back if you are BF?....Still no sign for me.....7 months on..........
xx


----------



## yaya

Justine, just to chip in on AF, mine didn't come back until 16-17 months, two months after I went back to work three days a week. I was still feeding on demand day and night (except for the three days I worked, when he would go about 10 hours without a feed). If you're still feeding often day and night AF might not come back for a while, but once they start going about 8 hours or so without a feed regularly it will probably come back.  

  to you dealing with night times with twins. My DS was (still is) a poor sleeper but I only had one to deal with. He didn't sleep through the night once until I stopped the night feeds at 19 months.


----------



## stelpo

Justine, thank for that info - I think I talked to you last year too when we were both having bleeding issues! They don't know what caused the pprom, could have been the bleeding or could be incompetent cervix - either way I'm so nervous of it happening again! I work with the consultant, so first saw him at 4 weeks 4 days lol.....I think he's as nervous as me! 
Have had a lot f bleeding this week and was convinced I was losing it, but had a scan the next day at 6 weeks which showed 2 sacs, only one of which had a fetal pole and a tiny hb.....total déjà vu as exactly the same as last year, seriously hoping it reabsorbs better and the bleeding gives up, after last year co tinted bleeding will finish me off! Have another scan on wed to see how things look  

S x


----------



## BECKY7

I had the worst news ever as had blood test last week due to having period every 10 day for the past month and guess what I got perimenopausal / menopausal as my FSH is 39.5u/l and I am only 42  aghhhhhh will the effect my treatment in dec as I will have to email him again. Really hope it not going to effect my treatment for dec.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Oh Becky, big hugs for you   
I'm no expert on this but as far as I understand FSH levels can fluctuate from month to month. I believe it is also possible to bring FSH down (I'm sure I've read on here about women who have done that). From what I remember herbs and acupuncture play a role. It's definitely worth researching. 
It's not nice to get news like that but hopefully something will work. You have a good few months between now and December if there is anything to be done. 
Lots of luck!    

Hi to everyone else  

Justine, lovely to hear about your boys! What hard work, though! I hope you get more good nights than bad.

Stelpo, how are you?

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey tommi. Yes you are right about month to month but I had 3 period in 1 month and I do get few spotting in between too so period every 10 day is very unusual which is why I had blood test which tell me the result.
I have email my dr in crezch and see what he say as I am having donor egg with my DP tadpole hopefully in dec.
Becky7 xx


----------



## dillydolly

Becky
Wouldn't a high FSH only matter if you were trying to use your own eggs?


----------



## Tommi

Becky - I think DillyDolly is right, it shouldn't matter if you are using DE.
Good luck!
Txx


----------



## stelpo

Hi Tommi - had scan today, and mixed news again! bub has grown and is measuring 6+6 which I'm happy with as should be 7 weeks, but empty gestation sac has grown too and is measuring 7+4, so is actually bigger than the one with bub in it! Thought bleeding had settled down since weekend, but nope, back again tonight   I was sooo hoping that the empty sac would be smaller and thus explain the bleeding, now dont really know what to think, just so worried about losing the other one too.....

S x


----------



## BECKY7

Dilly dolly and tommi. Yes your right  feel a bit silly for not thinking that in the 1st place as think to hear early menopause and at 42 just hit me lol

Stelpo  will be thinking of you and stay postive that your baby is sticking so hard for you that why your bleeding.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Stelpo - lots of positive thoughts for you. It's so hard at this stage but it sounds as though your little one is hanging on tight      
Thinking of you!
Txx


----------



## justineb

Stelpo    I really hope you are signed off work and resting up as much as poss 

Becky - sorry to hear about FSH, but it wont matter too much for a DE cycle

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Stelpo am so hope things get smoother for you.

has anyone on here low amh e.g under 1 yet normal fsh of 3.5 and got a BFP?

xx


----------



## HMB

Stelpo hope you are ok.

Becky, really, really sorry to hear your news. that happened to my sister in her 30s...But as you said, it has no effect on DE  

Sorry I have been MIA. Been reading but usually on phone so don't post then. 

Yaya, as always, your post is most helpful. I find it weird when the doctors ask if I have gotten AF when they know I am BFing. It makes me wonder if since I am doing mixed, my AF would come back sooner. Not sure it matters really. Would have been a catastrophe though if AF came during my wedding last week!!  

Just imagine ladies, I asked my poor maid of honor to carry my electric breast pump to the wedding reception!!  

I'm still BFing 3 times, unless she wakes at 11pm, then 4 times. I pump once or twice and the rest of thefeeds are formula. Well, she has 6 feeds so it's 50-50 now. Unlike all the stuff people said, I have had no problems and neither has the baby. One FF who went to Serum who is doctor did mixed with her first child, so I asked her about. Also, thanks to Kuki, I felt pretty confident in my strategy.   I have a happy baby and I get 8 hours of sleep. I don't have twins though!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi all,
It has been so quiet in here.. Is every one okay?
We have had really hard days since Tr.. Constant illness. One after another.
Trying to cope.. But struggling.. I am going to get some help in OCT for sleeping problems we are having with Sasha..
Hope to have more time in next time and write longer.
Thinking of you.
Love. Mxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  you poor thing  told you many time if you need help let me know even for few hour nap while I take her to the park or something , well am coming on Wednesday anyway so what time easier for you .
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Kuki - just sending you some of these     

Hi to everyone else. How are things going? 

I'm coming up to 30 weeks now. All going well!

Thinking of you all.

Txx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, glad you are getting help, I imagine the problem must be pretty bad   so some rescue asap!

Tommi, it's wonderful how your pregnancy has been going so well, all normal  . Now just to get through the fall for the big finale!

I think I am getting sick, so will be going to bed earlier this week. Had so so much fun on Sunday taking baby to swimming pool with other friends with babies!!! I highly recommend it


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
It is so quiet here. I hope you all are doing well.
Mega busy in here. Sold our flat. And buyying a house in next village. All go in here.
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## stelpo

hi ladies, sorry I havent posted in ages! I am doing OK, now 14 weeks and all going well at the moment - I have another consultant appointment tomorrow, think they might start cervical length assessment now - so wish I could just be normal and enjoy being pg, my goal is now 24 weeks, which is New Years Day so all fingers crossed we get that far!

Hope you are all doing OK, this thread has been really quiet recently!

S x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey stelpo. Big congrats to come this far and understand the feeling of wanting to feel normal and to enjoy being pg but I am sure you  will be fine and your baby is going to stick around till the end.

Kuki wow you moving that soon and which villi age and which house and many congrats.

Dr Stepan has email me tonight with all the protocol for my tx and I am so half way there and what I need to find is the lists of chemist that sell cheap drugs as I can't find it on FF forum.

Hope you all are pretty well

Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Stelpo, great to hear from you.... well done for getting to 14 weeks, i know what you mean about just wanting to enjoy your pregnancy, i felt the same. I have to say i didn't enjoy most of mine.

Kuki, exciting that you are moving! How's Sasha's sleeping?

HMB, swimming sounds like fun.

Tommi, hi - when are you starting your mat leave?

Becky, good luck for your next cycle.

x


----------



## Little B

I've been quiet, saving up and unfortunately borrowing money (from a family member) for another trip to Zlin.

Just got another BFN,

To add to the fun, I had a slight positive on a home test 9 days after, and that was the night my DH chose to have a nuclear meltdown. Horrible, horrible fight ensued, left me shaking and unable to breathe or stop crying for about 10 hours. Great guy, right. So in addition to the agony of waiting, I had that to deal with. I counted my pennies and since I had spent everything on the trip to Czech and the meds (180 euros for steroids and a Depo-Provera shot) I couldn't get the taxi to the airport to leave. Stuck it out, tested again on Monday and got a complete negative. Went to the doctor, literally collapsed, crying, to the point where she was afraid of what might happen and okayed a beta test. 

She called me the next day and the message was, and I am quoting, "your blood level is 2, which is normal for this stage of a pregnancy".

Ummm, no, it isn't. I bloodtested on 13 days after the transfer of 2 healthy 5 day embryos. I should have a beta of at least 300. NORMAL? What measurement is she using, I emailed? She wasn't sure, the office emailed back, she didn't check the lab report.

there's Danish medicine for you.

Naturally, my DH, to whom I must speak, as I don't have airfare to get out of this miserable country, thought I was being negative, she is a doctor and I read too much crap on the internet.

So I tested again today, not a pink line to be found. 


so that's what's going on with me.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Little B, so sorry about all that's been king on.

Life can be so bloody unfair and only those that crave a family cannunterftvnd what you're going through
Xx


----------



## justineb

LittleB - sounds like  you are having a hellish time.....big hugs, keep strong....if you need to vent we are here and do understand what you are going thru. I am not sure if you have immune treatment (steroids, intralipids, neupogen etc etc), but with all your mc and then chemicals it makes me think of that, also if you have done hidden C test with Serum as that seems to cause this type of issue - it did for me, Kuki and Tommi (all had previous mc - then after treatment got lucky). 

Hope you are all ok, my boys have both been ill with high fevers

J xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

LittleB, 
I just saw this. I am so very sorry. Now you are back home? How are you feeling?
Did you do this cycle with immune drugs?
I have to say; without immunes no way I can get pregnant and stay pregnant. The immune drugs/treament did it.
Thinkin gof you.. Huge hugs on your way.
Lov.e Kukixx


----------



## HMB

LittleB, I thought I had posted but now don't think I did. Really really sorry about the troubles you are having. IF puts so much pressure on our lives and our relationships, just not fair


----------



## HMB

Justine I hope the boys are better, how very scary. And hope you are getting some help.  

Kuki, how about you?


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darling Friends,
I have stopped BFing. And we have survived. But was absolutely hell for a week.
Last 4 nights she has woken twice a night. I am feeling more human by the day.
It has been so so difficult.. 
Sasha had a cold/flu/cough since we came back from Turkey. and still with us but she is coping a bit better.
I am trying to get things done. And I am for once winning.
We are not moving now till I go back to work. And I have decided to keep the flat for future. Well for the girls.. 
Going to do my FET in Jan.. And will get some help to draw the line under infertility fight.
Almost everyday think of you all. And come and check but never have enough time or energy to write.
Love to you all. Mxxx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, very excited about your FET in Jan!! Hope you have some good help like last time for the meds etc.   

I have slowed down the BF in the last 2 weeks or so to twice a day and only pumping once in a while. I got AF on Thursday.


----------



## justineb

Littleb - been thinking about you

Kuki, very exciting you have more tx plans. Well done for surviving the transition away from bf and for keeping it up so long. Is she sleeping any better now? Exciting house/flat plans.

HMB, hey interesting that your af has come back now you're bf less. Is your little one eating any food yet or have you just switched to formula for now?

My boys are better but still very grumbly (teething I think as dribbling and chewing everything - one even had a go at the table leg tonight!) and my nights have continued to be disturbed...last few nights i have not had much sleep at all - i had both awake for about 3 hours last night at the same time..... there's lots of changes and developments one is now crawling at super speed and can change position to sitting from crawling the other can still just sit and shuffle backwards (but he can say mamamama). One is getting a helmet to help his head shape so i expect more disturbed nights whilst he gets used to it. They are now back to loving their food, but I am still bf, one will now only bf milkwise and refuses a bottle (he used to take one)...he's not keen on a sippy cup either....(just chews it).......I have to go back to work in Feb.....so am a bit worried about him and how he'll cope. The other does take a bottle still and he has about 2 bottles a day - the rest is bf.  They are going to a nursery at work on 2 days so worse case scenario i will be popping in to see him, but one day they will go to my parents so he will have to make do with whatever i can express for then in a bottle. both just woken up so gotta go xx


----------



## Tommi

Hello ladies  

I hope you're all doing well and troubles are diminishing. I've been in and out of hospital with pre-eclampsia so my little (big) guy will be here sooner rather than later. He's already over 9 pounds so no growth restriction there! I just want to meet him now.

Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh tommi  sorry to hear about your pre eclampsia but happy to hear you will meet him very soon and that he is a healthy 9lb  Do keep us posted when he will arrive. Take thing easy. Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies I have been absent for so long. I don't know how you all manage to keep it up. My son is nearly 18 months old now. I will read back and catch up. Just wanted to say hi to you all Xx


----------



## justineb

Sarah big hi!! 

Tommi. I thought you'd been quiet! Hope you are doing ok & they are managing the preeclampsia well & keeping you safe. Guess the will induce or section you. Oh my he's a whoppa already. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## HMB

Sarah!! So great to get your news!!! What's it like with an 18 month old? My baby girl is a year younger so will be 18 months next December. Did you get a one piece snow suit or just a jacket?

How are you Tommi? It's the final countdown  

Kuki, you must be rattling with supplements again  

Justine the twins are so adorable  

LittleB, hope you have nice holiday plans  

Becky, what is your plan now?

My LO is a happy little baby. I am still having the problem with my arms and hands. I wake up with them achy or having fallen asleep  . Still BFing twice a day.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Justine how are your boys doing. It's so great so many of us are mums now.  I owe Penny so much. I love my son so much. 
Hi HMB wow congrats  on your daughter. It's getting easier now he is older. Still hardworking but so gratefu he is here. No snow suit just a coat. I'm still bf in the morning. Really want another one but I'm 44 now. So broody 
Hi everyone else Xx


----------



## yaya

HMB, it sounds like you might have carpal tunnel syndrome. Waking up with hands and arms numb is the classic sign -- I had it. I bought some splints from Amazon that I wore in bed at night and it got easier. I still get it occasionally but it's loads better. We have a snow suit, even now at age 2. They're great -- you can just put it on top of normal clothes and is really toasty. I got mine on ebay.


----------



## HMB

Hello Yaya lovely   How are you doing? Thanks for the tips, I better do something soon about this carpel tunnel thing. It's weird walking up with your body NOT rested   . I do love the snow suit for baby.

Sarah, I think I know how you feel. It would be really nice to have another baby but....was struggling with it a lot last month. I got AF for first time and cried a lot (for some reason AF symbolized the end of the pregnancy for me). I am just focusing on how lucky I am know...


----------



## justineb

HMB, hope you had a good thanksgiving..... I have carpel tunnel as well, I had it all the way through my pg in both hands and still now have it in my left hand. Dr says I may need the op.....  I did find a cranial osteopath helped a bit and the splints, but i find them annoying the wear with boys  (as I need to take them off before picking up the boys so it was a case of on off that really got on my nerves)....

Sarah, hey you are doing well for still bf.... can't believe Theo is 18 months. My boys are 10 months (8 adjusted!)..... Time flies!

Yaya, hi there hun.

Tommi, keep us posted...goodluck for the birth!

I'm still bf as well, no AF for me as yet....even though I have two and am 45 now I find myself day dreaming of another......but that would be silly as if i was ill in pregnancy I am not sure who would look after boys as OH can't given health issues.....Am still in midst of building work that is driving me nuts....still don't have a proper kitchen or bathroom. Been living like this since July, they were meant to finish in September!! Just hope I have a kitchen for Christmas...

J xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Ladies

I don't come on to FF much anymore, and I'm sure most on here won't remember me, but just wanted to pop on and wish you all a very merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

For anyone still trying I hope that 2014 is the year your dreams come true.    

To all the lucky ones, I too am extremely grateful and broody! 
Love
GIA Tooxx


----------



## justineb

Hi wishing you all a happy Christmas.......hope some of you are still there as it's a bit quite at the mo. 

Gia, hello! Thanks for popping by and the festive wishes.

Tommi, congratulations on the arrival of your little big man, I saw your post on another thread. Hope you have a wonderful Christmas together.

Wondering how you all are. I am still in a building site for Xmas, work will continue into the new year..........it's getting me down as i've been in the thick of it for over a month now, but I will escape to my mums for a few days. Clean house, no dust willbe a great xmas pressie.

Love to all

Justine xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies!

Thanks for the congrats, Justine. Little big man arrived on 6th Dec and is absolutely gorgeous! So enjoying being a mum despite some nights of no sleep. I haven't managed to get him used to his crib yet. He'd rather be in my bed but I'm worried about co-sleeping. Crib is right next to my bed though. We do need to crack the nights asap. I need more than an hour of sleep!

Happy Christmas to everyone!

Txx


----------



## Kuki2010

Merry Christmas my dear friends.. I hope you'll have a fantastic Christmas.
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Happy Christmas to you all. I hope your all having a lovely Christmas Xxx


----------



## HMB

I am super late  
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY 2014!! 
…how to top 2013


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 

Sorry for long absence as didn't want to jixz it but happy to say I am pregnant with my twinnie and we are so over the moon. Baby 1 is 12 week 6 day boy and baby 2 is 12 week 1 day maybe a girl as went for scan yesterday at 12 week 1 day so both babies are doing fanastic.

Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Becky wow!! So so pleased for you...congratulations!    
  
xxA


----------



## Tommi

Oh Becky that is fantastic news! Congratulations! How wonderful!
Txx


----------



## Chandlerino

OMG Becky - noticed you had gone AWOL. I am so so pleased for you, you really deserve this xxx

Send some baby dust my way lol

Chand xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey alexine and tommi
Thank you and finally eh and we are so over the moon ESP we may have one each now. Hope your sweetie are doing well.

Chandlerino 
Hahaha I know as I was so scared to jixz it if I say something as twice I said something twice I start bleeding so I promise my DP to wait till after the 12 week scan which was yesterday and both babies are doing well.
Sending you lots of postive vibes for you as what is your plan 

Becky7 xxx


----------



## yaya

Wonderful news Becky. I'm so thrilled for you.


----------



## Chandlerino

Have no plans really Bex - would love to see Peny, have had consult and would need a hysto. Unfortunately we haven't got the finances so half heartdly trying naturally but trying and failing every cycle. Trying to accept and move on but it's very hard. I turned 44 yesterday  

I am so pleased for you and DH xxx


----------



## Tommi

Chandlerino - I had my baby at 44. Hang in there! 
Txx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh chan happy belated birthday and honestly don't give up and I think selenium did the trick for us in the end as my DPS really improved since he been on wellman , 1000 Vits C and selenium  as selenium sort out poor sperm and don't give up just yet just try stop trying just like Halle berry as she was 46 eh.

Yaya.  Thank you darling and hope your sweetie are well too 

Be ky7 xx


----------



## yaya

Becky, just wondered whether you had DE or OE?


----------



## HMB

Yahooooooooo, Becky!!!!       That is indeed wonderful double good news


----------



## justineb

Becky, hey congratulations honey. That's such good news. Am over the moon for you and DH.  It's nice to see a bit of life on this thread again. 

My boys were 1 a few weeks back and one has taken his first steps, growing up so fast! I'm back at work now as well.

J xx


----------



## Tommi

Justine - I was thinking of your boys on their birthday (they have the same birthday as my brother so I remembered it!). I bet that year has gone fast! I hope being back at work has been OK. I have my head in the sand about that. My little guy is 11 weeks now. No sign of sleeping through the night so it's still pretty full on but I am loving being a mummy. 

Big hi to everyone else! I hope you're all doing OK.

Txx


----------



## justineb

Hey Tommi, wow 11 weeks already. Time really does fly. That's sweet you remembered. Mine rarely sleep through btw. I am still bf which I think does seem to go hand in hand with more night time waking....they settle periodically for a few nights then they get a cold or more teeth come and it starts them off waking up again..... it's really hard now I am working as I am still up alot at night and I have to get up at 6am to get them ready and into nursery. Am on a 0.6 FTE, definitely couldn't cope with more. By the end of the 3 days this week I was like a zombie, but I am also loving being a mum

xx


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

I haven't logged on for ages was away from november got back in january then had to travel again due to the loss of a loved one. How time flies!!.
Tommi - congratulations on the birth of your son
Becky - oh my whoop whoop....congratulations on your twinnies, that's fantastic news!!.
Justine - hope you and the boys are doing great.
HMB - how and you and your angel doing.

Hi to everyone else and a happy new year to you all.xx


----------



## justineb

Neema, so sorry not to reply am so busy since going back to work and the boys are walking, running, climbing and starting to speak - basically into everything, it seems there's never a minute free.  I hope you are doing ok.

Is anyone else still reading? 

Kuki- did you cycle again?

Becky, are you OK......wondering how you are hun?

Hi to everyone, hope you are enjoying life

J xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darlings,

Justine,
I cannot believe they are one already! Enjoy... 
And no not cycled yet. Put it off till Sep14. Sasha still suffering with reflux and  not eating and sleeping. So plodding along and taking a day at the time.. 
We are going to Datca for our summer hols. Will come back and will try all our FET and close that book. I so want to have another baby but just do not have any energy or power left in me..
How are you? Coping with working and darling twins? 

Always thinking of you all.. 44 in next month and still wondering... If I will ever get lucky again?

Love to you all. 
Mxxxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Kuki and everyone

Lovely to hear your news. Poor Sasha with her reflux. I sympathise with the lack of sleep. My little one is very good at getting to sleep but not so good at staying asleep for more than about two hours. So at nearly six months he still has a lot of night feeds. People tell me he's hungry and that I should wean him a few weeks early but others have said that won't make any difference to his sleeping. I guess I'll find out soon! He is adorable though and very happy natured.

Very exciting that you are considering cycling again! I would absolutely love to but I am 44 now and I think too old for my clinic. 

I hope you're all getting on OK. It would be lovely to hear your news.

Txx


----------



## Tommi

A question for all you experienced mummies... Can you recommend a good travel cot? I don't want one where they sleep right down on the floor as I'll never get my LO all the way down there without stressing him out! 
Thank you!
Txx


----------



## justineb

hey there

Kuki, sorry to hear Sasha still has reflux  and is not sleeping well. Hope it settles and you get to enjoy your birthday and a  holiday before cycling again. My boys also have reflux, we are now off meds though and it's mangeable as long as they stay off dairy foods.

Tommi, great to hear from you  and to know your little one is so content. I have a travel cot that goes down to floor...... have you looked at the pop up ones, babybjorn i think do one. My boys are not very good sleepers either- am stiff bf and they still wake for night feeds even now (and they like to co-sleep so they often end up in my bed). I do now put them to bed when they go to sleep in their cots with a cup of water, but they still want milk it seems. One is still under 20lbs at 16 months so I am still feeding him when he wants it as he's still quite small......

Love to you all

J xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Justine,
Yes meds are helping. But still not eatling. And sleep is getting better. But as soon as we eat anything different. We have an awful night. And teething does not help.
She was on vits and that week was hell. We had no sleep. So I have stopped them. Going to see dietitian again on wed next week. Lets see what we can do to get her to have vits and more food.
She won't take any calcium full stop. And all the milk I have tried. I have failed miserably.. I so wish I BFed her more.. 
Not sleeping for nearly 3 years. Effecting my brain and I am not functining properly..
I am hoping to crack and control reflux and food issues till sep so I can do last FET.. 
Yes... I know.. I must be mad.. 
Love to you all. Mxxxx


----------



## justineb

Kuki    hope the eating gets better, my boys don't like new foods either........ have they tested Sasha for coeliac disease? That might be one to ask for perhaps?

J xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Justine

Lovely to hear about your little ones. I have resolved the travel cot issue by getting a Littlelife Arc2 which is like a little tent with side opening. It also has attachable sun protection so doubles as a play tent for the garden in the summer. I've had it up in the lounge for a while so he can get used to it. Fingers crossed he will actually sleep in it and not just play!

Sympathy for the night feeds! My little one has his first tooth just poking through. It was a struggle! He'd go down about 8pm after a long feed and then wake up in pain within an hour. Then another feed about 11, 2, 4-5 and 6. I'm a bit of a zombie in the night but we get through the days somehow. He is eating loads. Since he started solids nearly 3 weeks ago he hasn't refused a single mouthful of anything. He's a very long baby and is 20 pounds at exactly 6 months. I'm staggered by the amount he can put away!

Kuki I really hope things settle down for you so you can get ready for your next cycle. It sounds like you have had a really tough time. I hope they start running some tests to eliminate any obvious causes. Poor little Sasha and poor you!  

I hope everyone else is doing OK.

Txx


----------



## justineb

Tommi, hey hope he sleeps ok.  He sounds super bonny. My little one is still not quite 20lbs (still can't go in big boy car seat!.....)  Enjoy the non fussy stage as the fussy stage  appears out of no where.

xx


----------



## Tommi

Justine, after an initial 30 minute sleep he has woken every 5 minutes. I've given up trying to sit downstairs now and I'm staying upstairs with him. At least going up and down the stairs endlessly will work off some of the cake!
I've been warned about the fussy stage. I'll try to pack in as many different flavours as I can before then!
Txx


----------



## HMB

Hi 
Haven't looked on here for more than a month! Visitors and then vacation.

Tommy, he sounds great and growing a lot! The night feeds are a bummer, sorry. Is he eating food yet or not? It often makes a difference with their sleeping at that age, according to my Doc. Not always. Also increasing the bottle in the morning can help them sleep through. We did that plus food. I stopped BF at 6 months, she doesn't have any allergies.

Justine I can't believe they are about 18 months!!!!! Do they eat bits or just puree?


Kiki I really , really hope Sasha starts sleeping better and you as well, very worrisome. V excited about your FET!!!!!

BB girl is doing well, 9.3kgs and 73.6cm at 11 1/2 months. She had a bad teething period that started right before going to USA so was a bit of a pain. She didn't eat much and woke in the night a few times. I hope my mother didn't take the not eating personally (she made loads of food). She has been standing on her own for at least 2 months, moving around the furniture . She is transforming I to a toddler, my darling baby snif.


----------



## justineb

HMB, hope you are having a good holiday. S is a great size! Bet she'll be mobile in no time, you just wait!! My boys are eating bits now, they want to feed themselves so things they can hold easily are popular.....banana, toast, fish fingers, penne pasta etc - they eat scrambled eggs and rice, porridge with their fingers too......(gets very messy!). The fussy stage was horrid as they went off all greens and fruit other than banana and they also refused a lot of veg. One is still off those things, but other is now eating fruit again. Neither have cows milk products because one is allergic the other has eczema that flares when he eats it so we don't do yoghurt or similar.

J xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi ladies,

Has anyone heard how Becky7 is?

Justine - can't believe how old your twins are!

Kuki good luck with your next cycle.

Tommi how are you doing?

Afm finally off to see Peny two years after my first consult with her. Appt booked for 24 July and hysto provisionally booked for 30th July. Spending a few days on an island off the coast of Athens in between. Hoping to cycle in Sept probably DE.

Love to everyone

Chand x


----------



## justineb

Chandlerino, wondering how you got on for your hysto (did you get a scary video?), what's the next steps?

J xx


----------



## Chandlerino

Lol justine! Yes got the scary video but I did find it interesting lol.

In a nutshell the baby room was full of dead tissue, infection, adhesions and polyps - bit of a mess and nothing was going to implant there so wasted a lot of money previously on ivf. My ovaries are knackered due to age and would only get 1-2 eggs so not good candidate for oe ivf. That said she did say I could do natural ivf as DH has super swimmers but anticipated that she wouldn't see me again as I would get pregnant on my own. If DH had blue eyes she would have signed him as a donor there and then. We came away with a DE protocol and scripts though just in case.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## HMB

Chandlerino, sounds good. You can try naturally while getting geared-up to do DEIVF. Win-win.


----------



## Fraggles

Is there an updated thread?


----------



## Chandlerino

Fraggles I think these posts were the last time thread was used x


----------



## Fraggles

Wow where are all the over 40's or can I happily assume we have now all been successful?


----------



## Chandlerino

Nope I'm still cycling. Becky7 had DE twins not sure about everyone else x


----------



## stelpo

hey ladies, haven't posted on here for yonks - apologies! So nice to catch up on everybody though.....

AFM, lb is now 16 months, and I am 17 weeks pg with an unbelievable natural bfp at 45!! Just wanted to give you some hope, it is possible, we were told it would never ever happen naturally for us, and IVF was very low odds in itself - if you had told me this is where we would be two years ago I would not have believed you.......

Love to all, S x


----------



## Chandlerino

Wow congrats Stelpo.....


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations Stelpo! Wonderful news!
Chandlerino, lovely to hear from you. Where are you up to with cycling? Good luck!
How is everyone? It would be great to hear from people... 
Great news about Becky7. Justine, how are you? And HMB? And Kuki? And everyone!
My little (big) one is 20 months and a walking, talking, tractor crazy bonkers boy! Exhausting, but much fun!
Txx


----------

